# Die Falter des Teams #70335 stellen sich vor!



## The Master of MORARE (14. Juli 2009)

*-|Die Falter des Teams #70335 stellen sich vor!|-*​

Nachdem in der Rumpelkammer einige Altersunterschiede ans Licht kamen, halten Toxy, Henninges und ich es für eine Gute Idee einen Vorstellthread zu eröffnen, damit wir (und besonders auch neue Falter) überhaupt mal wissen mit wem wir es hier zutun haben - Vielleicht finden sich ja sogar neue Interessengruppen.

Ihr könnt hier einfach etwas über euch posten, ich werde die Vorstellungen regelmäßig im ersten Post aktualisieren und editieren.
Wieviel jeder über sich schreibt bleibt jedem Falter aus Datenschutzgründen selbst überlassen, man bedenke, dass es sich hier um ein öffentliches Forum handelt.
*

The Master of MORARE:**[FahMon]*

Hallo liebe Mitfalter(Innen?),
Mein Name ist Theo und ich komme und lebe in Braunschweig, Niedersachsen, der "Stadt des Löwen und des schlechten Fußballs".
Ich bin 17 Jahre jung und Meine Hobbies sind natürlich Folding@Home und alles was sich um PCs dreht, da man sich ja bekanntlich auch bewegen sollte, wenn man eigentlich nur vorm Rechner hängt, bin ich seit 11 Jahren Mitlied der Fechtabteilung des MTV Braunschweig, weiterhin interessiere ich mich für Motoren/Fahrzeugtechnik und restauriere gerade mit meinem Vater zusammen seinen alten Alfa Romeo Spider 2000 Bj. 76.
Zum Falten bin ich Ende Herbst '08 gekommen, als ich das Unterforum gefunden hab . Hab gedacht: "Da biste dabei!" . Hab dann aber nach 'ner Neuinstallation das Falten komplett vergessen  (Schande über mich).
Seit Anfang Juni hab ich dann wieder im Faltforum mitgelesen, endlich registriert, und mich dann wieder anstecken lassen und meinen Faltserver gebaut.


*Henninges:* *[FahMon]*

Mein name ist Jörg, lebe in der Nachbarstadt des Master's of Morare, in dem beschaulichen Ex-Zonengrenz Örtchen Helmstedt und bin 37 Jahre jung.
Manchmal fühle ich mich jedoch wie 73, mein Job als "PoBo" schlaucht desöftern sehr, gerade bei diesem Wetter...
Ich bin seit 2005 verheiratet, meine Frau ist Tschechin, wir sind so oft es geht bei den Schwiegereltern, nicht nur weil das Pils dort einfach am besten schmeckt... 
Zum falten hat mich Toxy gebracht, er schrieb mir eine PN und seitdem faltet meine Graka immer dann, wenn ich gerade davorsitze und im Pcgh Forum lese...
Wie in diesem Falle.
Hobbies ? da habe ich vor lauter Computern überhaupt keine Zeit mehr zu...
Wir haben uns im vergangenen Jahr ein kleines Reihenendhaus geleistet, dort gibt es noch so viel zu tun... Das raubt einem wirklich viel Zeit.
Allerdings bin ich zur zeit ein wenig faul, da mäht man mal den Rasen und zupft Unkraut...aber eben nix schweisstreibendes, gell ?
Desweiteren bastel ich gerade an einem Foldserver, der hoffentlich in diesem Monat fertig wird, alles weitere dazu in einem demnächst vom mir eröffneten Thread in der Casemod Abteilung...


*Toxy alias Malte Schmidt:**[FahMon]*

Ich bin der Malte, fünfzehn Jahre alt und der Strombewusste folder im Team 
Hobbymäßig bin ich bei der Jugendfeuerwehr Halle/ Ammendorf und habe jede Menge mit Computern zu tun (NEIN! Ich bin kein Freak!).

Beruflich möchte ich mal IT-Systemkaufmann (o.ä.) werden. Erstmal wird zu 98% ein BGJ kommen (Berufs-Grundbildungs-Jahr).
2% habe ich noch hoffung, dass ich eine Ausbildung bekomme.

Ich folde zur Zeit nich besonders viel, weil hier der Strom ziemlich teuer ist.
Allerdings werde ich im Winter Vollgas geben, weil ich sonst erfriere. 

*
nfsgame:**[FahMon]*

Ich heiße Daniel und komme auch aus einem Nachbarlandkreis des Threaderstellers (Peine). Ich bin 15 Jahre alt und besuche nach den Sommerferien die zehnte Klasse einer Realschule. Es gibt eigendlich wenige Tage die ich komplett vor dem Rechner verbringe, da ich sehr viel mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs bin und auch mal längere Touren fahre. Trotzdem faltets bei mir "solange die Sonne am Himmel ist" ( ), oder anders gesagt: Vom Aufstehen bis ca. um 21Uhr .
Meine weitere Schulische und Berufliche Zukunft sieht wie folgt aus:
Erstmal den erweiterten Realschulabschluss bekommen (was bei dem Aktuellen Zensurendurchschnitt ein klacks ist *Angeb* () und danach Fachabi mit eventuellem (Informatik-)Studium hinterher.
Ein (für mich) ganz wichtiges (und teures) Hobby hab ich noch vergessen: Hochwertig Musik genießen. Und damit meine ich nicht einfach nen CEMPE ins Zimmer stellen, sondern richtig mit Verstärker+Boxen . 
Und schonwieder (beinahe) was vergessen (); der Grund warum ich falte: Nunja, mein Opa ist an Alzheimer erkrankt was nun wirklich keine Schöne Krankheit ist, wenn er seine Angehörigen nicht mehr erkennt . Desswegen falte ich um anderen dieses Leid ersparen zu können, oder damit (bald noch) ein Heilmittel gefunden werden kann.         


*Bumblebee:**[FahMon]*

Ich heisse Markus - und ihr dürft mich *OPA* nennen 
Diese Jahr werde ich 53 Jahre alt 
Bei der Aufzählung meiner Hobbys beschränke ich mich auf die wesentlichsten
*ALFA ROMEO*
Fahre ich gerne und seit ich auf die Pedale runterreiche
Habe einen Oldie (  an MORARE und Vater) und muss (leider) meinen 155 Q4 vorläufig wegstellen
Der wird demnächst durch einen blau metallisierten GT 3.2 ersetzt 
*GAMEN*
Natürlich (auch da) ein alter Hase; habe ganze Schränke voll mit Schachteln
Warte (mit hängender Zunge) auf Diablo 3
*COMPUTERN*
Als ich damit (beruflich) angefangen habe waren die Festplatten so gross wie Gullideckel und es passte nix drauf
Damals hat man Auswertungs-Software bevozugt in BASIC geschrieben 
Auch privat habe ich sehr früh damit angefangen und seit vielen Jahren baue ich mir meine "Kisten" selber zusammen
*BERUF*
Ich arbeite in einem Universitätskrankenhaus und das erklärt gleichzeitig auch wie ich zum folden gekommen bin
Da ich seit den Gründertagen ein PCG- und PCGH-Junkie bin war es logisch, dass ich unser Team gejoined habe.


*steffen0278:**[FahMon]*

Hi,
ich bin Steffen, bin 31Jahre, und komme aus dem verträumten Dorf Welsleben, südlich von Magdeburg (ca 20 km). 
Hier mal ein kurzer Lebenslauf:

1994 Abschluß 10. Klasse 
1994-1998 Ausbildung zum Elektriker
1998-2002 Bundeswehr beim HFlgRgt 15 in Rheine 
Mai 2000- November 2000 Bosnien 
November 2001-Mai 2002 Bosnien 
2002 1/4 Jahr Elektriker in Lichtenstein 
2002-2004 wechselnde Arbeitstellen als Elektriker/LKW Fahrer 
2004-2008 selbsständiger Trockenbauer 
2008-2009 Hartz 4 (endlich mal Urlaub) 
ab Juli 2009 Elektriker im Nachbardorf

In meiner Freizeit kümmere ich mich um meine Familie (Freundin und 2 jähriger Sohn). Wenn beide schlafen gehts erst richtig los 

Mein 2. Hobby ist Onlineracen. Angefangen mit F1 Challenge (ab dem 1. Tag als DSL bei uns verfügbar war). Danach kam rFactor und jetzt das gute GTR2.
Natürlich nicht gegen die KI. 1. und bis jetzt Stammliga: ERL-Racingliga.de .
Ab Samstag (3h Langstreckenrennen) racersleague.com.
Zwischendurch GTR-Evolution.net.

Zwischendurch schraube ich noch für Kumpels Computer zusammen.


*madgerrit39:* *[FahMon]*

Moin, 
ich bin der Martin, nee...

Stolze 37 jahre alt, mit 3 Kindern und 1 Frau wohne ich in Berlin
( nein andersrum wärs nicht einfacher, und ... nein wir sind nicht asozial...)

Ich bin Geschäftsführer eines kleinen Gastronomiekette
                                       ----- Currywurst -----
und kann meine Zeit somit ganz gut einteilen. Dummerweise bin ich dadurch immer auf "Bereitschaft"!

Weil ich leidenschaftlich gerne am Schreibtisch bastle, habe ich nebenher schon so manchen Computer zusammengesetzt, ich betrachte mich deshalb als hardwarenah....
durch mein ABO der PCGH kam ich auf Folding@Home, was mich dabei begeistert ist die Rechenleistung moderner GraKas.
Distributed Computing kenn ich noch aus meiner SETI Zeit, und weil ich persönlich betroffen bin finde ich das Projekt F@H so "ehrenvoll".

Hobbys:
OC und Schrauben an der >Hardware.
BF2 und COD4 
Kochen ( ich bin gelernter Koch)
meine Kinder, meine Frau und der Job sind allerdings weithin Platz 1.

zur Zeit versuche ich 2 Server per UMTS anzubinden, um sie auszulagern.
Momentan brauchen die Falter hier ca. 1KW und das ist für nen Privatmann gut viel...


*Green_Raptor:* *[FahMon]*

Hallo Faltergemeine,
Ich bin Marcus, 22 Jahre alt und momentan wohnhaft in Suhl (Südthüringen). Über meinen Beruf (Azubi-Fachinformatiker SI) und durch PCGH bin ich auf das Thema F@H gestoßen. 
Da in meinem Freundeskreis jmd an einem Krebstumor erkrankt ist sehe ich mit F@H eine gute Möglichkeit einen kleinen Beitrag zu Krankheitsfoschung leisten und wer weis, vlt wird ja bald etwas entdeckt.

Momentan falte ich nur auf einem kleinen (Reste-) Rechner. Es ist aber geplant dies in Zukunft noch auszubauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Henninges (14. Juli 2009)

na dann will ichmich mal gleich "hinten anstellen"...

*Henninges*

mein name ist jörg, lebe in der nachbarstadt des master's of morare, in dem beschaulichen ex-zonengrenz örtchen helmstedt und bin 37 jahre jung. manchmal fühle ich mich jedoch wie 73, mein job als "PoBo" schlaucht desöftern sehr, gerade bei diesem wetter...
ich bin seit 2005 verheiratet, meine frau ist tschechin, wir sind so oft es geht bei den schwiegereltern, nicht nur weil das pils dort einfach am besten schmeckt... 
zum falten hat mich Toxy gebracht, er schrieb mir eine PN und seitdem faltet meine graka immer dann, wenn ich gerade davorsitze und im pcgh forum lese...wie in diesem falle.
hobbies ? da habe ich vor lauter computern überhaupt keine zeit mehr zu...
wir haben uns im vergangenen jahr ein kleines reihenendhaus geleistet, dort gibt es noch so viel zu tun...das raubt einem wirklich viel zeit.
allerdings bin ich zur zeit ein wenig faul, da mäht man mal den rasen und zupft unkraut...aber eben nix schweisstreibendes, gell ?
desweiteren bastel ich gerade an einem foldserver, der hoffentlich in diesem monat fertig wird, alles weitere dazu in einem demnächst vom mir eröffneten thread in des casemod abteilung...


----------



## CheGuarana (14. Juli 2009)

*Toxy* alias Malte Schmidt

Ich bin der Malte, fünfzehn Jahre alt und der Strombewusste folder im Team 
Hobbymäßig bin ich bei der Jugendfeuerwehr Halle/ Ammendorf und habe jede Menge mit Computern zu tun (NEIN! Ich bin kein Freak!).

Beruflich möchte ich mal IT-Systemkaufmann (o.ä.) werden. Erstmal wird zu 98% ein BGJ kommen (Berufs-Grundbildungs-Jahr).
2% habe ich noch hoffung, dass ich eine Ausbildung bekomme.

Ich folde zur Zeit nich besonders viel, weil hier der Strom ziemlich teuer ist.
Allerdings werde ich im Winter Vollgas geben, weil ich sonst erfriere. 


Wenn noch Fragen sind -> Direkt hier, oder per PN.


----------



## nfsgame (14. Juli 2009)

Ich heiße Daniel und komme auch aus einem Nachbarlandkreis des Threaderstellers (Peine). Ich bin 15 Jahre alt und besuche nach den Sommerferien die zehnte Klasse einer Realschule. Es gibt eigendlich wenige Tage die ich komplett vor dem Rechner verbringe, da ich sehr viel mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs bin und auch mal längere Touren fahre. Trotzdem faltets bei mir "solange die Sonne am Himmel ist" ( ), oder anders gesagt: Vom Aufstehen bis ca. um 21Uhr .
Meine weitere Schulische und Berufliche Zukunft sieht wie folgt aus:
Erstmal den erweiterten Realschulabschluss bekommen (was bei dem Aktuellen Zensurendurchschnitt ein klacks ist *Angeb* () und danach Fachabi mit eventuellem (Informatik-)Studium hinterher.
Ein (für mich) ganz wichtiges (und teures) Hobby hab ich noch vergessen: Hochwertig Musik genießen. Und damit meine ich nicht einfach nen CEMPE ins Zimmer stellen, sondern richtig mit Verstärker+Boxen . 
Und schonwieder (beinahe) was vergessen (); der Grund warum ich falte: Nunja, mein Opa ist an Alzheimer erkrankt was nun wirklich keine Schöne Krankheit ist, wenn er seine Angehörigen nicht mehr erkennt . Desswegen falte ich um anderen dieses Leid ersparen zu können, oder damit (bald noch) ein Heilmittel gefunden werden kann.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Juli 2009)

Na dann ein paar Info's von mir

Ich heisse Markus - und ihr dürft mich *OPA* nennen 
Diese Jahr werde ich 53 Jahre alt 
Bei der Aufzählung meiner Hobbys beschränke ich mich auf die wesentlichsten
*ALFA ROMEO*
Fahre ich gerne und seit ich auf die Pedale runterreiche
Habe einen Oldie (  an MORARE und Vater) und muss (leider) meinen 155 Q4 vorläufig wegstellen
Der wird demnächst durch einen blau metallisierten GT 3.2 ersetzt 
*GAMEN*
Natürlich (auch da) ein alter Hase; habe ganze Schränke voll mit Schachteln
Warte (mit hängender Zunge) auf Diablo 3
*COMPUTERN*
Als ich damit (beruflich) angefangen habe waren die Festplatten so gross wie Gullideckel und es passte nix drauf
Damals hat man Auswertungs-Software bevozugt in BASIC geschrieben 
Auch privat habe ich sehr früh damit angefangen und seit vielen Jahren baue ich mir meine "Kisten" selber zusammen
*BERUF*
Ich arbeite in einem Universitätskrankenhaus und das erklärt gleichzeitig auch wie ich zum folden gekommen bin
Da ich seit den Gründertagen ein PCG- und PCGH-Junkie bin war es logisch, dass ich unser Team gejoined habe

Ich habe fertig - gute Idee btw.  an MORARE


----------



## steffen0278 (14. Juli 2009)

Hi,
ich bin Steffen, bin 31Jahre, und komme aus dem verträumten Dorf Welsleben, südlich von Magdeburg (ca 20 km). 
Hier mal ein kurzer Lebenslauf:

1994 Abschluß 10. Klasse 
1994-1998 Ausbildung zum Elektriker
1998-2002 Bundeswehr beim HFlgRgt 15 in Rheine 
Mai 2000- November 2000 Bosnien 
November 2001-Mai 2002 Bosnien 
2002 1/4 Jahr Elektriker in Lichtenstein 
2002-2004 wechselnde Arbeitstellen als Elektriker/LKW Fahrer 
2004-2008 selbsständiger Trockenbauer 
2008-2009 Hartz 4 (endlich mal Urlaub) 
ab Juli 2009 Elektriker im Nachbardorf

In meiner Freizeit kümmere ich mich um meine Familie (Freundin und 2 jähriger Sohn). Wenn beide schlafen gehts erst richtig los 

Mein 2. Hobby ist Onlineracen. Angefangen mit F1 Challenge (ab dem 1. Tag als DSL bei uns verfügbar war). Danach kam rFactor und jetzt das gute GTR2.
Natürlich nicht gegen die KI. 1. und bis jetzt Stammliga: ERL-Racingliga.de .
Ab Samstag (3h Langstreckenrennen) racersleague.com.
Zwischendurch GTR-Evolution.net.

Zwischendurch schraube ich noch für Kumpels Computer zusammen.

Das solls erstmal gewesen sein.


----------



## madgerrit39 (14. Juli 2009)

Moin, 
ich bin der Martin, nee...

Stolze 37 jahre alt, mit 3 Kindern und 1 Frau wohne ich in Berlin
( nein andersrum wärs nicht einfacher, und ... nein wir sind nicht asozial...)

Ich bin Geschäftsführer eines kleinen Gastronomiekette
                                       ----- Currywurst----
und kann meine Zeit somit ganz gut einteilen. Dummerweise bin ich dadurch immer auf "Bereitschaft"!

Weil ich leidenschaftlich gerne am Schreibtisch bastle, habe ich nebenher schon so manchen Computer zusammengesetzt, ich betrachte mich deshalb als hardwarenah....
durch mein ABO der PCGH kam ich auf Folding@Home, was mich dabei begeistert ist die Rechenleistung moderner GraKas.
Distributed Computing kenn ich noch aus meiner SETI Zeit, und weil ich persönlich betroffen bin finde ich das Projekt F@H so "ehrenvoll".

Hobbys:
OC und Schrauben an der >Hardware.
BF2 und COD4 
Kochen ( ich bin gelernter Koch)
meine Kinder, meine Frau und der Job sind allerdings weithin Platz 1.

zur Zeit versuche ich 2 Server per UMTS anzubinden, um sie auszulagern.
Momentan brauchen die Falter hier ca. 1KW und das ist für nen Privatmann gut viel...

Greez


----------



## Green_Raptor (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo Faltergemeine,
Ich bin Marcus, 22 Jahre alt und momentan wohnhaft in Suhl (Südthüringen). Über meinen Beruf (Azubi-Fachinformatiker SI) und die PCGH bin ich auf das Thema F@H gestoßen. 
Da in meinem Freundeskreis jmd an einem Krebstumor erkrankt ist sehe ich mit F@H eine gute Möglichkeit einen kleinen Beitrag zu Krankheitsfoschung leisten und wer weis, vlt wird ja bald etwas entdeckt.

Momentan falte ich nur auf einem kleinen (Reste-) Rechner. Es ist aber geplant dies in Zukunft noch auszubauen 

Grüße Marcus


----------



## jaiby (15. Juli 2009)

Moin,
Ich bin Jakob, bin noch 18 Jahre alt (ändert sich anfang September =D ) und wohne im schönen Schleswig-Holstein. Genauer in Kisdorf.
Noch bin ich Schüler und besuche nach den Ferien den 13. Jahrgang eines Gymnasium.
Ich bin über das Forum auf F@H gestoßen und dachte mir, dass ich ja auch meinen Beitrag zur bekämpfung von Krankheiten leisten könnte, gedacht getan.
Neben dem PCGH-Forum und F@H befasse ich mich mit meiner XJ600 DIversion und meinen zwei Simsonmopeds. Zudem baue ich demnächst eine XS400 wieder neu auf.
Aber ich spiele auch (sofern ich dazu komme) BF2.

Momentan faltet meine HD4870 OC, welche leider nicht allzuviele Punkte abwirft, wenn man mal auf die PPD guckt.


----------



## Zeph4r (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo liebe Falter 
Mein Username habe ich von meiner liebe zum Motorrad fahren (750 Z Kawasaki). Mein Realer name Dieter ich bin 46 Jahre (noch) jung......
Geboren bin ich in Dortmund (ja und ich bin Borussia Dortmund Fan).
Ich bin Verheiratet (zum zweiten mal) und habe drei Kinder.
Meine zweite Frau hat mich nach Witten an der Ruhr verschlagen,wo es mir noch besser gefällt als in Dortmund. Ich bin seit 27 Jahren in dem gleichen Betrieb Tätig,gehöre da wohl schon zum inventar
Zum Falten bin ich gkommen, als ich irgendwann mal im Internet davon gelesen habe. Dachte mir warum nicht, da ich schon etwas länger mit dem Pc vertraut bin irgendwann 1997 fing das an mit nem Amiga 500. Ich Zocke ab und zu mal 
Unreal Tournament 2004 und, nein ich laufe nicht Amok... 
Nu iss aber mal gut dies war ein kleiner einblick in meiner vergangenheit.
Ich wünsche mir für die Zukunft das wir noch etwas zuwachs für unser Team bekommen..........und Mögen die Falter mit uns sein


----------



## Gohan (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo liebe Falter,

mein Name ist Marten, ich bin 26 Jahre und komme aus Berlin, auch nicht asozial. Momentanstudiere ich Medizin und arbeite nebenbei noch in der häuslichen Krankenpflege, da ich ausgebildete Krankenschwester bin. (Jaja, bei Pfleger denken alle immer an einjährige Ausbildung...)

Zum Falten bin ich als treuer Abonnent auch über die PCGH gekommen. Mein Vater is an nem Hirntumor gestorben. Naja, Hoffnung gibts immer...

Hobbys:... hm, Medizinstudium... Da hat man keine Hobbys. N bißchen PC-Basteln und regelmäßig ZackZack! Limitierte Angebote zum Schnäppchenpreis! absurfen. Und halt Familie und Freunde. Für mehr bleibt keine Zeit! Naja, Anno 1404 zwängt isch noch rein 

So long.


----------



## CheGuarana (16. Juli 2009)

oO

Ich dachte hier sind alle Falter männlich...


----------



## Gohan (16. Juli 2009)

Pfff, ich komm Dir gleich hin. Und ja, ich bin männlich! Frag meine Freundin...


----------



## CheGuarana (16. Juli 2009)

> krankenpflege, da ich ausgebildete krankenschwester bin.



wtf?!


----------



## Gohan (16. Juli 2009)

Also, wenn ich sage, ich bin Krankenpfleger, dann denken die meisten Leute, ich hätte nur die einjährige Ausbildung. Ich hab aber die dreijährige gemacht. Also voll examinierter Krankenpfleger. Aber da es einfacher is sag ich ich bin ausgebildete (männliche) Krankenschwester.


----------



## SilentKilla (16. Juli 2009)

Auch wenn ich in letzter Zeit nicht mehr so aktiv bin und auch die Faltleistung stark nachgelassen hat, möchte ich mich dennoch vorstellen. 

Meine Name ist Oliver (kurz Oli), ich wurde in Freital bei Dresden geboren und bin mittlerweile fast 23 Jahre alt. Seit ca. 4 Jahren hats mich aufgrund meines Berufs nach Bayern verschlagen. Ich bin Offizier bei der Deutschen Luftwaffe und zur Zeit im Studium für Elektro- und Infomationstechnik. Ab dem nächsten Jahr bin ich dann aber zum Glück aus Bayern raus. 
Zur Zeit dreht sich bei mir alles um EVE Online. Deswegen auch die geringe Aktivität im Forum und bei Folding@Home. Demnächst sollte dieses Hobby allerdings durch Motorradfahren etwas abgelöst werden.  Die Suzi GSX-R750 steht schon bereit. *freu*
Wenn ihr dann gar nix mehr von mir hört bzw. lest, bin ich zum Organspender geworden. Spaß beiseite. Ich werde mich bemühen das EVE-zocken etwas einzustellen, um wieder aktiver im Forum zu sein.^^

Bis dahin. 

mfg Oli


----------



## Gohan (16. Juli 2009)

Aber ich muss ja ma sagen, dass die Motorradfraktion hier auch sehr stark vertreten is. Mir fehlt zwar die Maschine, die muss ich mir immer leihen, aber den Lappen hab ich auch!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. Juli 2009)

Dann will ich auch mal.

Ich bin der Gordon, bleibe im Forum aber der Nichtraucher! Bin 17jahre alt, wurde in Berlin geboren und zog mit fünf Jahren nach Magdeburg, wo ich jetzt auch lebe. Derzeit bin ich Schüler einer IGS und besuche dort den gymnasialen Zweig. An meiner Schule bin ich nicht nur Administrator der Schulwebsite, sondern auch ausgebildeter Mediator und Streitschlichter, Fotograf an allen schulischen Events und Co-Leiter des Schülerradio's. 
In meiner Freizeit beschäftige ich mich viel mit dem Radsport (NEIN, ich dope nicht!), der Musik und natürlich meinem PC. Auf das Projekt F@h bin ich schon länger aufmerksam gewesen und habe mich ende März diesen Jahres dazu entschlossen dem Thema beizutreten. 
Was mir die Zukunft bringt, werden mir die nächsten Jahre zeigen. Wünschen tue ich mir, dass ich das anvisierte Informatik Studium so gut wie nur irgend möglich abschließe.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Shady (16. Juli 2009)

Green_Raptor schrieb:


> Hallo Faltergemeine,
> Ich bin Marcus, 22 Jahre alt und momentan wohnhaft in Suhl (Südthüringen).



Ganz in meiner Nähe. 



Ich will auch mal...
Meine Name ist Michael, bin 21 Jahre alt und wohnhaft in einem kleinen Örtchen in Südthüringen mit dem schönen Namen Sachsenbrunn.
Beruflich bin ich als Fachinformatiker bei der einem Versicherer tätig.
Zum Falten bin ich eigentlich durch eine News auf der PCGH Site gestoßen. Danach habe ich ein eigenes Team gegründet für unsere eigene Community. Mit der Anmeldung hier im Forum habe ich gewechselt und falte für 70335.  Mal mehr und mal weniger, aber doch regelmäßig und in letzter Zeit stark vermehrt...
Zu den Hobbys zählen bei mir nat. der PC, auch wenn ich beruflich schon viel dran sitze, dann bin ich eine der wenigen Personen, die mal noch ein Buch in die Hand nimmt... Ansonsten bin ich ein sehr geselliger Typ, der am WE auch gerne mal mit seinen Leuten los zieht.


----------



## Fate T.H (16. Juli 2009)

Na dann mach ich auch mal 

Mein Name ist Christian und bin noch ca. 2 Monate lang 29 Jahre alt und Wohne in Gronau (Westf.). Gelernt habe ich Zerspannungsmechaniker Fachrichtung Drehtechnik
bin aber mittlerweile in der Komponentenfertigung bei einer Großfirma die vieles für unsere kleinen Hosenscheißer herstellt z.B. Verschlüße, Umverpackung etc..
In meiner Freizeit wovon ich nicht viel habe betreibe ich Streetbasketball, bastel am PC rum, Programmiere hobbymäßig,
Spiele UT3 im Clan und sammel seit 6 Jahren Animes ( wahrscheinleich unschwer zu erkennen am Avatar ) mittlerweile auch Figuren.
Ansich bin ich ein sehr geduldiger und umgänglicher Mensch nur wenn jemand meint blöde Sprüche zu geben wegen dem 6 Jahren alten Hobby
und diese sache mit diesem RTL2 schrott in verbindung zu bringen meint platze ich schnell da sowas von Wissen zeugt der gegen 0 tendiert
und fast schon beleidigend wird aber das wird nun zu sehr OT.


----------



## CheGuarana (16. Juli 2009)

Shady schrieb:


> Ganz in meiner Nähe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eyyyy...du foldest aber garnicht mehr für uns!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shady (16. Juli 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Eyyyy...du foldest aber garnicht mehr für uns!!!!!!!!



Doch, natürlich!
Ich konnte nur in den letzten Tagen nicht, da meine Graka in RMA war und für die CPU der Rechner zu wenig gelaufen ist (Ersatzgraka zu langsam).
Momentan laufen 2 Clients wieder auf der Graka und trotzdem (auch wenn langsam) einer auf der Ersatzgraka.
CPU lass ich am WE wieder laufen.


----------



## CheGuarana (16. Juli 2009)

> f@h gruppe im studivz/meinvz: Folding@home - rechnen für die wissenschaft



wtf?!


----------



## Shady (16. Juli 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> wtf?!



Naja, warum nich?? Ne Gruppe für Freunde von F@H. Es gibt ja auch ne F@H Team 70335 Gruppe! Es gibt so viele sinnlose Gruppen. Was ist dann an der auszusetzen?


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Juli 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Zur Zeit dreht sich bei mir alles um EVE Online.
> mfg Oli


 
Ja, ja, EVE ist schon eine "Seuche"
War im BetaTest dabei und habs danach noch lange weitergezockt
Musste mich richtig davon entwöhnen


----------



## steffen0278 (16. Juli 2009)

Geil, ein Magdeburger hier.  Hallo Nachbar


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. Juli 2009)

glaubst gar nicht wie viele Nachbarn wir beide hier im Forum haben^^
nur leider sind die alle noch ohne besondere Begabung zum Origami falten 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Henninges (16. Juli 2009)

könnt mich eigentlich auch nachbar "schimpfen"...


----------



## steffen0278 (16. Juli 2009)

Mitteldeutschland ist aber ganz gut vertreten hier.


----------



## lordraphael (16. Juli 2009)

Also ich hieße Raphael wie aus meinem Nick unschwer zu erkennen ist,bin 20 Jahre alt und komme aus dem wunderschönen Bayern(genauer aus regensburg) dem lieblingsbundesland aller Pc-Spieler....
Bei folding at home bin ich seit 2007 dabei,damals noch mit einer x1950xtx, jedoch wurde dann ziemlich bald der damalige gpu client eingestellt und ich hab eine längere pause mim folden gemacht.
Seit ich mir die 4870 zugelegt habe binn ich aber wieder voll dabei auch wenn diese nicht gerade viele punkte abwirft konnte ich mich trotzdem in meinen besten Tagen bis auf Platz 47 oder so vorkämpfen (durch massives 24/7 folden)aber langsam verliere ich immer mehr an Boden .

Deswegen werde ich mir auch sobald die neue Grafikkartengeneration rauskommt mal ein schönes Sli-System zulegen und mal richtig punkte machen 

mfg


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. Juli 2009)

@Henninges 
pfff.. anderes Bundesland ()
die ich meine sind noch näher dran...

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Henninges (16. Juli 2009)

tzzz,... immer diese ossi's...


----------



## ILAN12346 (17. Juli 2009)

Hallo, 


Ich bin der Jens (bzw. ILAN12346) ,19 mach grade ne Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker (Anwendungsentwicklung) hab nu mein 1. LJ so ziemlich rum und bin seit Samstag (11.07.2009) im Team.

Das es Folding@Home gibt wusste ich seit es zum 1. mal im ATI-treiber optiomal dabei war  hab es aber nie für voll genommen .__.

dann am Donnerstag (09.07.2009) sah ich ein YT Video wo ne 4870 gefaltet hat und dachte mir (alter Bench-tick) "ich schaff sicher mehr"  musste es natürlich gleich als antwortVid. posten.

dann waren es noch 1-2 pics die ich von Toxy in nem anderen Forum gesehen hab^^ ( widerstände im VGAstecker.... ich hab das nochnie vorher gesehen  ) 

naja ich bin von der idee nu eig. so ziemlich überzeugt und immer wenn ich zuhause bin lass ich rechner falten^^ (vllt. wärendessen noch Gmod oder Lastcaos zocken  ) 

In meinen kleinen Homeserver kommt nächsten Monat noch ne 98GT die dann 24/7 Faltet.

MFG Ilan12346


----------



## madgerrit39 (17. Juli 2009)

Willkommen in ze Club...


----------



## DesGrauens (17. Juli 2009)

hi, dann gebe ich auch mal mein senf ab

heise Peter. Ich bin 26Jahre alt und komme aus dem Ländle, besser bekannt auch als Baden-Württemberg.
Einige cod Zocker kennen mich vielleicht als DesGrauens. Bin seit dem zweitem teil der Serie dabei.
Wohnen tuhe ich seit ner Woche mit meiner Freundin in Ludwigsburg, ist ein Katzensprung von Stuttgart entfernt.
Beschäftigt bin ich in einem größeren Industrieunternehmen als Technischer Fachwirt.
Auf folding bin ich durch die pcgh Mainpage gekommen und mittlerweile auch schon über ein Jahr aktiv am falten für unser Team.
Weitere Hobbies ausser cod und folding sind mein Auto (BMW E90 330i) so wie mein teuerstes Hobbie, meine freundin.

In diesem sinne:

A Leaba wia zeah jonge Gäul.


----------



## ernei (17. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

bin der Eric. Derzeit lebe und arbeite ich in Stuttgart. Ich bin 39 Jahre alt und mit dem Computervirus seit 1984 infiziert.
Wir haben damals in der Physik AG eine ZX 81 aus einem Bausatz selbst gebaut (So mit Leiterplatten und Löten!)
*Hobby:* Seit dem bin ich dabei und habe alle Simulationen und Schooter gespielt, welche in den letzten 20 Jahren Rang und Namen hatte.
Immer noch unvergessen: "Halt wer da?" aus dem ur Wolfenstein.
Zur Zeit ist es etwas ruhiger geworden, da mein 2. Kind letzten Monat geboren wurde.
*Arbeit: *ich arbeite im Internet Operating
*Folden:* ja ich zahle meinen Strom selbst! Deshalb Folden meine Rechner nur, wenn sie eh schon an sind.
Ich kann mir auch nicht leisten alle paar Wochen neue Hardware zulegen, mein Zweitrechner ist aus "Spenden des Freundeskreis" (wenn diese sich etwas neues zugelegt haben) zusammen gezimmert.


----------



## Stergi (18. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
mein Name ist Stefan und ich komme aus dem Städtchen Burscheid, einem Nachbarort von Leverkusen. Ich bin 18 Jahre jung und Azubi im (noch) 1.LJ zum Elektroniker für Automatisierungstechnik bei einem großen Chemie/Pharmakonzern. Falten tu ich seit ich durch Zufall auf das Ujnterforum gestoßen bin, das war so Herbst 2008 dann Sys neu aufgestetz und schande über mein Haupt, das falten sein lassen, im Januar wieder angefangen und im Febuar wieder aufgehört wieso auch immer, vieleicht sind es die Frauen schuld  nun bin ich wieder am Falten und nutz die Zeit wo ich zu hause bin oder meine Eltern den PC laufen lassen und nicht mich als Stromverschwender beschimpfen 
Übrigens habe ich nen Leistungsmessgerät an meiner Steckdose was den Verbrauch aufzeichnet, vielleicht bin ich zu meinen Eltern ja gnädig und zahle einen Teil der Stromkosten 

lg


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. Juli 2009)

Hi,

Mein Name ist Thilo (), bin 38 Jahre alt (hüstel), lebe in Nürnberg (Franken FTW!), komme aber eigentlich auch Heilbronn. Was ich beruflich mache, das wisst ihr hoffentlich alle. 

Ich glaube fest daran, dass wir mit dem Team mithelfen können bei der Erforschung von Krankheiten. Ansonsten würden Carsten und ich sicher nicht so mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen.

Hobbys: Meine kleine Tochter und meine Frau, Fotografie, Zocken, Laufen, Bücher, Musik - was man halt so macht.

Klasse Idee für den THread!


----------



## schrotflinte56 (19. Juli 2009)

Tjaaa... dann werde ich auch mal ran.
Ich heisse Roman und wurde vor 28 jahren im schönen aber armen Mecklenburg geboren und hatte dort eine schöne Jugend.
 (ich sag nur "Mecklenburgische Seenplatte"  )
Hobbies: Pc`s basteln, benchen, modden ; Basketball (habe bis 25 in der Oberliga gespielt) ; 
und noch einige andere Aktivitäten die man nicht alle aufführen will.  

Ich bin Denkmaltechnischer Assistent und lebe in Potsdam 
und fange im September eine Ausbildung als Elektroniker für Betriebstechnik an.
Grund: Ich will mehr mit Elektronik zu tun haben und mein Hobby zum Beruf machen. Denn wenn ich etwas für den rest meines Lebens tue dann will ich auch mit Herz dabei sein. Ich will nicht als verbitterter Beamten-greiss hinter einem Schreibtisch enden....

Zum Folden bin ich durch stöbern im damals noch seperaten pcghX-forum gekommen.
Meine Motivation ist mein verstorbener Großvater der ein stolzer Mann war aber Alzheimer ließ ihn zerbrechen. 
Das werde ich nie vergessen.

mfg


----------



## CheGuarana (19. Juli 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Was ich beruflich mache, das wisst ihr hoffentlich alle.



Hi Thilo, was machst du beruflich?


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Juli 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hi,
> Mein Name ist Thilo ()


 
Aha, dein Name ist also Thilo 



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Was ich beruflich mache, das wisst ihr hoffentlich alle.


 
Ja, ich weiss wo dein Arbeitsplatz wohnt 

Ernsthaft, ich finde es toll, dass du ich hier auch verewigt hast 
*zaunpfahlwink* fehlt uns noch ein Carsten - mache er mal *zaunpfahlwink*


----------



## Henninges (29. Juli 2009)

keine weiteren falter dis sich "outen" wollen ? schade...


----------



## AMD_Killer (5. August 2009)

Doch hier ist noch einer.
Mein Name ist Sascha (AMD_Killer)bin 15 Jahre und halte die Schulbank auf dem Gymnasium warm.
Tja... meine Hobbys sind natürlich der Pc, dann Freunde treffen, baden gehen und Fahrrad fahren.
Hab mir heute F@H gedownloadet und jetzt lass ich es mal ein bisschen lafen^^


----------



## C2THEK (6. August 2009)

So auch mal über den Thread gestolpert: 

Mein Name: Chris, 25 Jahre alt, gebürtiger Münchner, staatl. geprüfter Immobilienkaufmann, leidenschaftlicher Auto-Tuner sowie maschinen- und technikgeil . Bin ebenfalls leidenschaftlicher Zocker (bevorzugt, wenn ich mal Zeit für mich habe und es draußen regnet oder schneit (also eher im Winter/ dann Deadspace, Resident Evil, oder alle Survival Shooter usw...) 

Bin viel mit Freunden unterwegs und genieße das Leben mit allem was es zu bieten hat! Mein Hauptforum in dem ich mich aber meistens aufhalte ist (bitte nicht steinigen): Motortalk 

Bin ursprünglich zum Folden gekommen, da ich günstig an ein paar gute Grafikkarten gekommen bin und mal testen wollte, wie lang ich brauche innerhalb kürzerster Zeit unter die Top-Ten-Folder zu kommen. Die Dinger waren zum ersten mal zu was anderem gut als Grafikberechnungen - das sollte ausgiebig ausgetestet werden! Als ich dann mein "Ziel" erreicht hab, habe ich das Projekt erstmal auf Eis gelegt. (Was nicht heissen soll, dass nicht irgendwann einmal das große Comeback kommt)  ...


----------



## cane87 (6. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

dann will ich mich auch mal vorstellen 

Ich heiße Jann, bin 22 Jahre alt und wohne am Wochenende meist in meiner Heimat Freudenberg in der nähe von Siegen. In der Woche wohne ich in meiner Wohnung in Wildeshausen (bei Bremen).
Warum das ganze? Natürlich für die Arbeit. 
Ich bin gelernter Fachinformatiker Fachrichtung Anwendungsentwicklung und 
arbeite in einem Softwareunternehmen und bin dort zum einen in der SAP-Entwicklung tätig, in der ich mich mit Routen- und Laderaumoptimierung von LKWs, Schiffen etc. beschäftige (das ganze in ABAP). 

Meine Hobbies sind: PC, Musik, Filme und der ganze Standardkram wie etwas mit Freunden zu unternehmen etc.


P.S.: ich habe um 20:15 angefangen den Post hier zu schreiben. Es gab aber mal wieder einen Notfall auf der Arbeit, sodass ich jetzt erst poste


----------



## computertod (6. August 2009)

so, ich hab vor nen paar tagen auch wieder mitm falten angefangen, daher:
Mein Name ist Matthias, bin 15 Jahre alt, wohne auf einem Landwirtschaftlichem Anwesen - ja, ich darf dort auch mitarbeiten.
Meine Hobbys sind PCs zerlegen und zusammenbauen, am PC rumbasteln, Zocken und meine Zündapp C50 Sport .
Im Juli hab ich die 9. Klasse abgeschlossen und mache nächstes Jahr noch die 10. Klasse, dann habe ich eine Ausbildung als IT-Systemelektroniker oder IT-Fachinformatiker vor.


----------



## CheGuarana (6. August 2009)

o.O Deine GX2 kann falten?


----------



## Henninges (6. August 2009)

das wär mir neu...


----------



## computertod (6. August 2009)

ne, mein Rechner faltet nicht - leider, da keine Internetverbindung vorhanden
der Rechner meiner Eltern faltet, aber auch nur CPU only, is nen Athlon 64 X2 4200+


----------



## CheGuarana (6. August 2009)

500PPD wenn er die DL schfft oder?


----------



## vodun (6. August 2009)

So ich stelle mich nun auch mal vor also ich heiße Sebastian bin 21 Jahre alt Wohne in dormagen ( nähe Köln. PS sollte allen noch von 1994 oder 1992 wegen sammy dem Kaiman in Erinnerung sein ) und arbeite als Fachlagerrist bei Bayer Dormagen ( stolz bin ).So zum folden kam ich deswegen weil ich aufgrund meiner Oma weiß wie es ist wenn man jemanden in der Verwandschaft oder Bekannschaft hat der Alzheimer hat und ich deswegen einen kleinen Beitrag zur forschung gegen Alzheimer aber auch anderer Krankheiten beisteuern möchte.


----------



## mycel-x (7. August 2009)

Moin ersma.
Denn will ich auch mal...
Mein Name ist Peter,ich bin Tischler von Beruf und ich komme aus der hier im Tread rar gesääten schönsten Stadt Deutschlands:Hamburg
Ich bin 43 Jahre jung,und ob Ihr's glaubt oder nicht,meinen ersten PC besorgte ich mir erst vor ca.genau zwei Jahren.Hab mich aber da es mich nervte immer andere um Hilfe zu bitten wenn die Kiste down war dann voll reingehängt,und wo landet man wenns Hardwareseitige Fragen gibt...?Na wo wohl...
Mittlerweile kommt die ganze Nachbar/Verwandtschaft bei PC Fragen zu mir!
Vom Eiweißfalten weiß ich schon länger aber selbst dabei bin ich erst seit kurzem.Da ich zeitweise auf zwei Rechnern(Athlon X2 5000+&8600GTS / Phenom II 940 BE&Radeon 4850) gleichzeitig falte gehts ziemlich schnell hoch im Userranking.
Ansonsten höre ich gerne electronische Musik,baue selber Lautsprecher und bin ich im Sommer viel und gerne auf PsycedelicTrance/Electronic Festivals unterwegs. 
Ich hoffe mit meinem Falten einen winzigkleinen Beitrag zur Erforschung und Heilung von Krankheiten leisten zu können!
Denn:Kleinvieh macht auch Mist!!!


----------



## Knutowskie (20. August 2009)

Hey!
Ich bin der Knutowskie.. oder Rudi. Ich bin heute noch 21 jahre alt und wohne in Leipzig. dank Pauschalmiete läuft mein Rechner fast immer. F@H auf GPU startet automatisch und läuft immer mit.
Ich studiere an der HTWK Medieninformatik ab dem 1.9.09
Joar, familiär is noch nix am Start... 

Falten bekomm ich schon ne Weile, ds PCGH Team is mir von nem Kumpel empfohlen worden und ich bereu nix.

Also denn, wer mehr wissen will, immer ran damit!


----------



## Bumblebee (25. August 2009)

Ich möchte dezent darauf hinweisen, dass einige Mitfalter bisher hier nicht mit den Flügeln geschlagen haben.
Gerade auch einer mit Namen "Carsten" fehlt mir in meiner Sammlung
Aber auch sonst ist meine Neugier ungebrochen

Also los - Freund's


----------



## CiSaR (25. August 2009)

CiSaR alias Julius Schwanitz
Geboren bin ich in Oldenburg aufgewachsen bin ich aber in Berlin und bin mittlerweile 18 Jahre alt 
Zurzeit arbeite ich an meiner Fachhochschulreife und danach möchte ich ein Dualesstudium im Maschinenbau machen.
Hobbies sind PC und Fahrrad fahren und seit neustem auch Auto fahren 
Die meißte Zeit meines Lebens geht für meine Freundin drauf und deswegen ist auch schon lange nix mehr am PC passiert aber das wird sich dieses Jahr denke ich noch massiv ändern wird, mehr sag ich dazu nicht 
Joa Falten tue ich weil ich es für ne gute Sache halte und die Rechenleistung in meinem PC nicht nur fürs zocken verschwenden möchte.


----------



## XHotSniperX (29. August 2009)

Hallo an alle!

Akan

Ich bin 18 Jahre alt und wohne in Basel (Schweiz). Jep, auch schweizer also falten für das PCGH-Team. Ich besuche zurzeit das 12. Schuljahr und fange nächstes Jahr mit dem Studium an, weiss aber noch nicht genau, was ich studieren werde. Ich spiele gerne Fussball und unternehme gerne was mit meinen Freunden. Ausserdem machen mir Computerspiele auch Spass. Ich freue mich natürlich, das PCGH-Team unterstützen zu können.

mfg, Akan


----------



## Bumblebee (30. August 2009)

XHotSniperX schrieb:


> ... Jep, auch Schweizer also falten für das PCGH-Team.


 
Erstaunlich - aber wahr 
Na dann lass dich hier mal eintragen
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-70335/61832-70335-falter-positionskarte.html



XHotSniperX schrieb:


> ... Ich freue mich natürlich, das PCGH-Team unterstützen zu können.
> mfg, Akan


 
Und wir nehmen es gerne an - wiiter so


----------



## Owly-K (30. August 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich möchte dezent darauf hinweisen, dass einige Mitfalter bisher hier nicht mit den Flügeln geschlagen haben.


*flap flap*

Ich bin das Owly K. Mein Alter Ego im Real Life bezeichnet sich selbst gern als Prototyp eines Nerds, weil es diesem Stereotyp voll und ganz entspricht. Es ist ein "er", 30 Jahre alt und sesshaft in Rhineland-Palatinate, Germany. Damit er wenigstens ab und zu mal mit Menschen zu tun hat, arbeitet er als kaufmännischer Angestellter und ist nebenbei noch selbständig.

Im Grundschulalter schraubte ich mit meinem alten Herrn schon an PCs herum, in der 5. Klasse baute ich meinen ersten eigenen PC auf und seitdem ist eigentlich immer mindestens ein Rechenknecht in Betrieb. Und wenn die Kiste sowieso läuft, kann man ja auch gleich was Sinnvolles damit anstellen - und so fing ich 2007 mit dem Falten an.


----------



## Oerge (3. September 2009)

Moinsein!
Ich bin auch wieder aktiv am falten nachdem meine HD4870 zerbencht wurde

Ich bin der Oerge aka Jörg und komme aus Hannover bin Student und
bin zufällig zum falten gekommen.Keine Ahnung mehr wie und wann.

Ich zockte öfters CS:S und dergleichen projektillastiges Geschmeide
und bin nun der Meinung das ich mal was Sinnvolles mit dem PC mache 

Gefaltet wird sporadisch mit meiner GTX260 sodaß ich die 3-Tagestermine schaffe


----------



## Gast3737 (3. September 2009)

ich bin Sven, komme aus Lübben(Spreewald), bin 28. naja falten tue ich zur Zeit nicht...sollte sich aber die Tage wieder ändern...wenn mein geliebter, oder geliebte, i7 kommt. der dann meinen unsittlichen Traum von einem vier gigaherz Quad verwirklichen soll.
*arbeit:* bin z. Zt arbeitssuchend..naja mein *Hobby* ist Laufen und Radfahren, will mal bei einem Triathlon mit machen..andere Hobbys wie ab und an mal Modden und über pc fachsimpeln will ich nicht reden..
*Spielen* tue ich zur Zeit mal wieder Grid, zum zweiten mal durch ist mein Ziel, weil es immer noch noch motivierend ist..
und naja spezielle Grüße an dieser Stelle an: Daniel, Simon, Carsten, Thilo, Marcus, Gordon, Maik, Chris, Jan und [Malte] alle die ich nicht gegrüßt habe..


----------



## CheGuarana (3. September 2009)

Hi, hätt ich hier nen Ändern Button würd ich noch Malte hinzufügen.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (4. September 2009)

Äääääh wiebitte?


----------



## TECRIDER (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaub bei mir wirds auch langsam Zeit!

Da wir hier im WWW sind möchte ich nicht zuviel hier von mir preisgeben!

Mein Richtiger Name lautet Jörg. Ich komme aus der Nähe von Karlsruhe. Alter??? Im Kopf Jung geblieben ))
Hobbys habe ich einige, seit ca. 10 Jahren PCs selber zusammenstellen auch für meinen Freundeskreis. PCGH lesen! Nur hat mein Supermarkt da wo ich sie bisher jeden Monat geholt habe sie nicht mehr im Sortiment! Gruml Gruml Jetzt lasse ich sie mir immer von ca. 20 Kilometer entfernt besorgen. Beschwerden haben auch nichts gebracht. Interessiert dort keinen. Und im Ort bei uns bekommst die sonst nirgends.
Ansonsten ein bisschen mit Autos, Elektronik, Garten, Mountenbiken. Und noch einiges mehr ))

So, das reicht vorerst einmal.

Grüße, Teci


----------



## trucker1963 (28. November 2009)

So,dann will ich auch mal.
Mein Name ist Frank und ich wohne in Markkleeberg bei Leipzig.Zähle mit 46 schon zu den älteren Semestern hier in den Folderkreisen(zum Glück gibt es noch mehr davon  )und bin verheiratet.Bin zum Folden über die PCGH gekommen,welche ich im Abo beziehe.
Beruflich ist mein Nickname Programm,bin Trucker.Ich fahre aber nur noch im Nahverkehr auf "kleineren" LKW`s(keine 40t mehr).Habe damals zugunsten der Famlie umgesattelt.Das kommt natürlich auch meinem Hobby ,dem PC und dem Folden zugute.Baue schon seit ca.10 Jahren meine PC selber,wo ich hier im Forum natürlich sehr viele Tipps und Anregungen finde.Ansonsten spiele ich auch gern mal ein Rollenspiel a`la Gothic(auch trotz der Fehler) usw.

Das soll fürs erste mal reichen.Das Forum ist


----------



## d3x84 (28. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen
mein Namen ist Rene. Ich komme aus Budenheim das ist ein Ort direkt neben Mainz, der Hauptstadt
des entsprechenden Landkreises Mainz-Bingen (MZ). Ich bin 25 Jahre alt und habe das
erste mal Anfang der 90er mit PC's Kontakt gehabt. (Damals einm 486 mit Win 3.11).
Da Windoof damals zu nicht viel nütze war, hat ich damals mehr den Norton Commander benutzt
als Windows.^^ Mein erster eigener Computer war ein Amiga 500.
Ich habe mehrere Jahrelang Unreal Tournament (99) gezockt und das in den Top 15-25 in .de
Mittlerweile zocke ich bis auf Eve-Online gar nix mehr.

Ich bin seit 2008 Selbständig. In diesem Fall mach ich alles was so Geld bringt 
Vom PC und Drucker reparieren bis hin zum Brötchen ausfahren... 

Mein größtes Hobbys außer dem Computer is vermutlich Musik hören,
und mit meinem Golf durch die gegend Cruisen...
Ja ja ich weiss ein Golf... Aber die Kiste fährt seit fast 190tkm und hat mich bisher
nie im Stich gelassen und fährt wie ne Schweizer Uhr weiter und weiter und weiter und weiter......
Und iwie geht nie wirklich was teures kaputt ^^

Warum ich falte?
Naja ganz einfach ich denke das ich auf diesem Wege meinen bescheidenen Beitrag
zur Wissenschaft leisten kann in der Hoffnung das wir
irgendwann mal die Medizin Star Trek mäßig weit ist 
Wenn ich das Geld hätte (für die entsprechenden Stromkosten)
würd ich mir hier in den Keller ne menge Intel Xeon Workstations mit jeweils 3 dicken Grafikkarten
hinknallen... aber naja die Stromkosten halt...

Bei jeder sich mir bietender gelegenheit versuche ich leute von f@h zu überzeugen oder,
(wie im falle meiner Freundin) einfach F@h auf den Computer zu installieren.
(Und wenns nur der x86 Client ist)
Drücken wir die daumen das der SMP Client bald aus der Beta raus ist und es n tray
Client geben wird den man ganz einfach für jeden installen kann.
Denn dann würde das Netzwerk noch viel mehr falten können


----------



## RC Shad0w (19. Juni 2010)

nun will ich noch ein paar zeilen hier schreiben.

ich lasse auch schon seit einiger zeit falten (ungefähr seit 04/2009)  und hatte auch ein team erstellt, wo leider nur ich aktiv falten lasse:
Folding@Home

desshalb dacht ich mir, dass ich mich euch anchliesen könnte

mein system seht ihr in der signatur, wobei es aber nicht aktuel ist.  die cpu läuft auf 3,42 Ghz, die graka auf standarttackt, gehäuse ist das  Antec Twelve Hundret
falten lasse ich im moment nur mit der gpu.

zudem habe ich eigentlich noch diese jahr vor mir eine GTX 480 oder  ähnliches zuzulegen.

was gibts zu mir noch zu sagen. ich betreibe einen xbox 360 clan, die Willkommen  bei RC und bin admin in einer der grössten und aufstrebensten xbox  360 communitys aus deutschland. Xbox Live Forum |  Xbox 360 & Xbox LIVE Community - Xbox 360 Spieletests & Reviews -  Xbox eSports
in dem forum sind meine aufgaben die betreuung der user, der allgemeine  support für fragen rund um die xbox 360 sowie sämtliche fragen zum  einrichten eines netzwerkes zwischen pc,router und xbox 360 (auch wenn  ich das nie gelernt hab).

ich bin 24 jahre alt, geh regelmässig arbeiten XD und man könnte mich *manchmal* als verrückt bezeichnen, da ich für mein leben gern auf partys gehe. vorzugsweise houst/techno/minimal

mfg


----------



## RESEYER (20. Juni 2010)

Hallo liebe Mitfalter,

mein Name ist René und wohne in Schönaich, ca. 10km vor den Toren Stuttgarts, komme aber eigentlich von... - ganz woanders her (lange Geschichte).  

Ich bin Baujahr '75, verheiratet und habe eine 3-jährige Tochter. Arbeiten tue ich bei einem größeren Automobilkonzern im Prozessmanagement.

Zum Falten bin ich über die CustomPC gekommen (so was wie die PCGH aus England und etwas unterhaltsamer geschrieben). Die tun nämlich richtig was für ihre Folder...*winkmitdemzaunpfahl*! 
Ich finde die Idee hinter dem Folden genial und da meine Mutter in der Kranken- und Altenpflege arbeitet, weiß ich wie die Krankheiten aussehen, die hoffentlich irgendwann in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft verstanden und hoffentlich besser behandelt werden können. Ich sehe es, neben den Steuern und Sozialversicherungsbeiträgen, als meinen persönlichen "Spendenersatz" an.

Ich bin seit etwa 1995 aktiver PC-Selberbauer und habe mir alles selber beigebracht, mit Hilfe diverser Foren und Fachzeitschriften. Dieses Wissen kann ich seit ein paar Jahren auch in meinen Beruf einbinden, was mich sehr glücklich macht: Es ist schön ein Hobby zu haben, dass sich lohnt!

Meine sonstigen Hobby's sind: mit meiner Tochter spielen, lesen, zocken (Nachts von 10:00 bis Mitternacht  wenn nichts im Fernseher kommt und meine Frau im Bett ist). Leider reicht die Zeit, das Geld und der Platz nicht mehr für Autos schrauben (Geländewagen)...


----------



## Tanail (23. Juni 2010)

So, mehr Frischfleisch 

Hallo ihr Falter!
Ich heiße Markus und komme aus einem schön ruhigen Kaff in der Nähe von Audistadt Ingolstadt. Ich bin noch 19 Jahre jung und habe die letzten Wochen mein Abitur trotz chronischer Faulheit besser als erwartet abgeschlossen.  
Zum Wintersemester heißt es dann Nanotechnologie in Erlangen studieren, worauf ich mich schon freue.
Außer mit PCs verbringe ich sehr / zu viel Zeit mit Animes sowie der schönen japanischen Schrift und Sprache. Ein (längerer?) beruflichen Aufenthalt in Japan sowie ein Auslandssemester sind in Planung.
Wenn ich gerade nicht am PC bin, lese ich entweder ein Buch, bin mit meinem Rad unterwegs oder durchlöchere eine Zielscheibe mit Pfeilen 

Zum Falten gekommen bin ich durch PCGH.
Da ich oft nur etwas lese oder Animes schaue habe ich mich dank den vielen Meldungen über F@H dazu entschlossen, mit zu falten. Dank einem neuen und effizienten Netzteil (Silverpower SP-SS750M) verbraucht meine Kiste mit laufendem SMP Client auch nur 30W mehr als mit meinem alten BeQuiet im Idle. Ich kann also ohne schlechtes Gewissen falten


----------



## nfsgame (23. Juni 2010)

Na dann herzlich Willkommen !


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Juni 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Na dann herzlich Willkommen !


 
Also was du kannst kann ich auch - dachte bloss, dass wir den Thread hier damit nicht "ausdehnen" wollen

Also, herzliches Willkommen auch von mir, Tanail
Möge der Server immer genügend WU's für dich haben


----------



## Henninges (23. Juni 2010)

@ tanail : auch von mir ein "willkommen an bord"...


----------



## Mettsemmel (25. Juni 2010)

Ach, ich stell mich jetzt auch einfach mal vor^^
Meinen Namen geb ich eigentlich sehr ungern preis, hoffe das verschmerzt ihr  (falls ich das nicht doch schon einmal in diesem Forum getan haben sollte...)
Ich bin 20, wohne in Forchheim/Oberfr., liebe Musik und Filme, spiel Gitarre, brauch Sport als Ausgleich zum Alltag und bin deswegen in nem Kampfsportverein, kann mir den Alltag ohne PC und speziell Internet kaum vorstellen, interessiere mich (seit ich klicken kann^^) sehr für Hard- und Software und ich schlafe und esse wahnsinnig gerne ;D
Achja und ich bin sehr stolz auf meine Topfpflanze, die einfach nicht eingehen kann (hab sie Chuck genannt (wer auch immer die Anspielung versteht))
Das wars eigentlich soweit...^^


----------



## KillerDuck (1. Juli 2010)

Hi all,

wollte mich auch mal eben vorstellen. Hab zwar schon mal fürs PCGH Team gefoldet, hatte aber zwangsweise ne längere Pause vom Internet, und allem was dazu gehört.
Nu bin ich wieder voll für euch da, meine GTX280 rechnet, was die Temperaturen hergeben. 
Auf ein gutes Ergebniss.
Gruß
KillerDuck


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juli 2010)

Auch dir ein herzliches Wilkommen, KillerDuck

Wir nehmen deine "Spende" gerne entgegen


----------



## Onimicha (3. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ein weiterer Oldtimer hat dieses Jahr den Weg zu Euch gefunden. In Kürze 42 Jahre alt und zur Zeit im Landkreis Offenbach (Hessen) wohnhaft. Ich arbeite bei einer Versicherung im Frankfurt.

Zuhause habe ich einen PC (Eigenbau) erst seit 4 Jahren. Seit kurzem auch einen zweiten "fetteren" Falter. Ich arbeite zwar den ganzen Tag an einem PC, hab aber von der Technik darin allzuwenig Ahnung.

Für Technik und Wissenschaft konnte ich mich allerdings schon seit jeher begeistern. Daher stand schon vor Anschaffung des PC die Teilnahme an SETI fest  (bin mit StarTrek und anderem SciFi aufgewachsen)

Auf Folding@home bin ich durch die PS3 aufmerksam geworden und war vom ersten Tag an mit dabei. Ich hatte mir sogar die zweite (neue PS3) angeschafft um meine 24/7 weiter durchziehn zu können und nochmehr leisten zu können. 
Begeistert hat mich natürlich die Aussicht hiermit die wissenschaftliche Arbeit unterstützen zu können und dass die Ergebnisse selbstlos, weltweit der Forschung zur Verfügung gestellt werden. 

Spaß habe ich auch noch beim Pool-Billard, Filme gucken, PS3 zocken (-> Onimicha), ...  

Gefaltet wird unter dem Alias " Cyrano68 "

Grüße und "Fröhliches Falten"


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Juli 2010)

Hallo, Onimicha
Schön, dass du mittust bei uns - und das doch schon ein paar Monate



			
				;1973828 schrieb:
			
		

> Gefaltet wird unter dem Alias " Cyrano68 "


 
... und der stürmt ganz ungestühm dahin "where no man has gone before"


----------



## Bodmi (5. Juli 2010)

Hi Leute

ICh Stell mich hier auch mal vor:

Ich bin 20 Jahre alt (spür schon den Altsheimer ) Komme aus der Nähe vom Matterhorn (ca 20km), also stolzer Schweizer  *freu*

Ich habe gerade meine Ausbildung zum Maschinenkonstrukteur abgeschlossen.

Erfahrungen mit F@h hab ich mit der PS3 Gesammelt und habe mir vor ner knappen stunde gedacht das lade ich mir auch aufn Pc, ist für einen Guten Zweck.

Meine Hobbys Feuerwehr, mein Auto und natürlich Modding und Pc's algemein xD


----------



## trucker1963 (5. Juli 2010)

Herzlich Willkommen im Team,können jede Unterstützung gebrauchen.
Da wird sich Bumblebee ja freuen,das noch ein weiterer Eidgenosse mitmacht.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Juli 2010)

Ja - da freut er sich 

Willkommen, Bodmi - lass die Kiste rocken


----------



## The Master of MORARE (6. Juli 2010)

Noch ein Schweizer ...
Herzlichstes Willkommen im Team.
Ist ne sehr schöne Gegend dort zum Snowboarden. 20Km klingen ja fast direkt nach Täsch .


----------



## Bodmi (7. Juli 2010)

Täsch ist nah dran, das ist mein heimatort, wohnen tu ich in St.Niklaus^^


----------



## Timmy99 (25. Juli 2010)

Nungut dann stelle ich mich auch mal vor:

Ich bin Timmy, 18 Jahre alt, wohne im Süd-westlichen Teil Deutschlands, und habe gerade den Realabschluss geschafft (1,8).

Ich falte seit ca. mitte 2008 mit dem Lappi (Intel T9300 + Nvidia 8600M GT).
Seit April 2010 bekam das Lappi starken nachwuchs:
Intel i7 860 @ 4x3,43GHz 55-65°C
2x2GB G.Skill DDR3 Ram 1333er @ 1550er
1x Nvidia GTS250 von Palit (750/1860/1000). 60-70°C
1TB WD Caviar Black HDD

Auch die Fat PS3 (80GB 65/65) hat ihre ~170 WUs abgefaltet, steht aber still und wird nurnoch zum zocken benutzt.

Mein F@H Acc heißt "Timmy99", und ich falte momentan noch für Team 0.

Ich habe mir überlegt, sobald ich eine feste Ausbildung habe, und 2 GTX 468/475er (Volle GF104er halt^^) per SLI im Rechner stecken, zu eurem Team zu wechseln. Weil momentan kann ich die Stromkosten nicht tragen. Deshalb falte ich nur hin und wieder mal 2 WUs am Tag. Der Rechner wirft so wie er momentan dasteht ca 10k-15k PPDs ab.
Das Lappi steht ebenfalls still, hat nur ca 3k PPD gebracht, und ist nun defekt (GPU).

Nun bleiben mir noch ein paar Fragen offen:
Ist es schlimm, wenn ich bis zu den 2 GTXen nicht so stark mitfalte?
Und kann man irgendwie die Points im F@h Account anders anzeigen lassen? Mich störts massiv wenn da nun 3 Teams stehen. (Hatte ausversehen mal 1 Wu für ATi gefoldet).
Und könnt ihr mir die 2 GF104er GPUs empfehlen? Ich weiß bisher nur, dass sie 384 Cores besitzen, und Ende 2010 - mitte 2011 erscheinen sollen, was ja noch sehr lange bis dahin wäre.
Und zur letzten Frage:
Läuft f@h mit dem GPUv3 Client im SLI reibungslos? Einfach 2 ordner anlegen und als anhängsel gpu 0 / gpu 1 dranhängen? Oder können die Karten mittlerweile zusammen mit einem Client falten?

Die Clients die ich benutzt habe:

Lappi: CPU SMP2, GPU GPUv2 (mit viewer)
PC: CPU SMP2, GPU GPUv3 (mit viewer)

ich denke, so wird der Rechner am sinnvollsten mit Proteinen beschossen.

Da fällt mir noch eine Frage ein ():
Es heißt ja immer, die viewer Version klaut leistung. Nun, ich benutzte den Viewer nie. Stimmt diese behauptung dann noch? Weil: Mich störts wenn z.B der SMP2 Client unten in der Taskbar ist. Da gefällt es mir eher, wenn im idealsten falle auch der SMP2 Client im Icon-Bereich rechts verschwindet. Ist das möglich?

So, langer Text, dafür entschuldige ich mich 
Ich denke dass ich viel Spass mit euch faltern haben werde 

MfG,
Timmy99 Die gelbe Ratte

 Edit: Fragen haben sich geklärt


----------



## acer86 (25. August 2010)

Hi an Alle

wollte mich auch mal kurz vorstellen,
bin Kevin, 24jahre alt , komme aus Gotha(TH), 
ich Falte seit ca. 1Monat für das PCGH-Team

mein Pc.: Q6600@3,1ghz ca.6200PPD
             ATI HD4850 512MB (magere 2400PPD)
             4GB Ram
             2 TB HDD
             Board+Cpu+Gpu Wassergekühlt


----------



## T0M@0 (25. August 2010)

Herzlich willkommen im Team


----------



## LuXTuX (25. August 2010)

na dann hole ich das auch mal schnell nach 

dieser ülanet hier muss mich seit 41 jahren ertragen. wohnen zu ich in hannover (nicht meine heimat, muss hier nur arbeiten und schlafen und falten und so).

habe jetzt nur noch 1 1/2 rechner. hobby computer ist für mich zur zeit nicht mehr finanzierbar. 

Rechner 1: Athlon 64 X2 6000+, geforce 260 gtx, 4gb ram
Rechner 2: Athlon XP 2500+, geforce 7600, 1 gb ram

also nix interessantes


----------



## T0M@0 (25. August 2010)

kennst du Ghetto Garbsen? (auch nicht meine Heimat, ist so wie bei dir) xD


----------



## nfsgame (25. August 2010)

Solangsam hab ich das Gefühl das Folding-Team scharrt sich mehr und mehr um Hannover und (Region) Braunschweig .


----------



## The Master of MORARE (25. August 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Solangsam hab ich das Gefühl das Folding-Team scharrt sich mehr und mehr um Hannover und (Region) Braunschweig .


Da gehören sie ja auch hin, an den Nabel der Welt .
*Auch: *schiel* Team... *räusper* öööhm ...treffen !*


----------



## LuXTuX (25. August 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> kennst du Ghetto Garbsen? (auch nicht meine Heimat, ist so wie bei dir) xD



Garbsen? gleich um die ecke  einmal links abbiegen, dann über die brücke
  und taraaaa. kauf da ab und an mal bei real ein


----------



## T0M@0 (25. August 2010)

ich auch xD


----------



## LuXTuX (25. August 2010)

hihi, MC-Doof in Garbsen, da finden sogar Leute aus der Region Braunschweig hin


----------



## Ossiracer (26. August 2010)

hm... dann ma ich C:
Bin da Dominik, wohnen tu ich in Bayern, genauer Oberpfalz, ~20km von Franken wech o.o
Falttechnisch bin ich mit nem Q9400 @3GHz, ner Gainward GTX260GS @631/1361/1188 (GPU/Shader/Ram) und halt die 4GB Corsair XMS2 800MHz ausgerüstet... Falten tu ich wenn ich grad nix zu tun hab... Da ich sehr viel spiele und ich ned zocken kann wenn die Falterei läuft.. hmm joa..
noch was vergessen? Ah, ja! Bin 15..

Greez


----------



## Bumblebee (26. August 2010)

Na dann mal ein herzliches Willkommen von mir
Und... spiel weniger


----------



## IBM Freund (27. August 2010)

Hallo!

Ich bin Hans und Chemieingenieur in Würtemberg.
Mittlerweile falte ich schon seit über 2 Jahren, mehr oder wenig saisonal.
Da ich nun die Möglichkeit habe, ohne große Bedenken über die Leistungsaufnahme falten zu lassen sind momentan 3 Rechner bei mir aktiv. 
Poem@Home / Docking@Home und Folding@Home, Schwerpunkt auf ersterem da dies ein deutsches Projekt ist und die meine Punkte eher brauchen als die Amerikaner


----------



## Ossiracer (27. August 2010)

Nee.. nix da mit weniger spieln o.o Man kann ned nur dauernd im INet hängen o.o


----------



## acer86 (17. Januar 2011)

Hi

Wollte mich noch mal richtig Vorstellen, und ein paar Sachen zu meiner Person erklären:

Ich heiße Kevin bin 24 Jahre alt kommen aus Goldbach (TH)

Auf das Thema Folding@Home bin ich durch das PCGH Forum aufmerksam geworden als ich nach Wegen zur Unterstützung der Forschung gesucht habe, um anderen und mir selbst eine Hoffnung auf schnell Heilung ihrer Krankheiten zu ermöglichen.

Da ich leider eine genetisch vererbte Krankheit Name´s  "Muskeldystrophie" habe die seit ein paar Jahren ausgebrochen ist und seither  immer schlimmer wird, und es auch leider keine Heilungschancen gibt, gibt mir das Folding@Home Projekt zumindest etwas Hoffung das vieleicht doch in den nächsten jahren ein Durchbruch in der Behandlung von  "Muskeldystrophie" Stattfindet.  

Um sich das besser vorstellen zu können: Mein Körper, 
(Hauptsächlich betroffen bei mir sind die Arme Beine und Brustkorb Muskulatur), 
ist nicht mehr in  der Lage neue Muskelmasse auf zu bauen, und die Vorhandene Muskelmasse  bildet sich Schleichend immer weiter zurück.

*Hobby´s* :
Computerbastelei, Modden, Heimkino, am Auto schrauben (was aber seit ich mein neues Auto habe sehr zurück gegangen ist )

*Falt Rechner*:

Mein Faltwürfel: mit Q6600 @3,1Ghz + GTX460 @900Mhz + Komplett wakü 17000PPD Stromverbrauch 305,7 Watt 24/7 Betrieb 

HTPC : 4600+ X2 + 2XGTS450 alles Unter Wasser 18900PPD Stromverbrauch 308,2 Watt läuft nur 12h am tag.

*Meine Berufe*: 

Mein erster Beruf den ich gelernt habe ist Fertigungsmechaniker, bei der Firma C&B in Gotha,
Aus gesundheitlichen gründen war allerdings nach dem erfolgreichen Abschluss ein Arbeiten im beruf nicht mehr Möglich da meine Krankheit damals schon zu Stark zum vorschein kam.

Mein Zweiter Beruf: 
Nach einigem hin und her habe ich dan eine neue Ausbildung als Technischer Zeichner Fachrichtung Maschinen und Anlagentechnik gemacht und arbeite seit dem bei einer Kleine Firma die Landwirtschaftsmaschinen Herstellt.

MFG


----------



## Lorin (17. Januar 2011)

Willkommen heissen muss mich eigentlich keiner mehr, da ich hier schon einige Zeit mitfalte 

*Lorin* (Falter: Birkhart_Relocations_GmbH)

Mein Name ist Marc, ich bin 31 Jahre jung und selbständig im Familienbetrieb (Spedition) tätig.
Da ich der Verantwortlich für unsere EDV bin kann ich weitestgehend über unsere Rechner verfügen und somit auch hier und dort F@H laufen lassen.

Obwohl ich recht stark angefangen habe mit dem Falten habe ich nach ein paar Verbrauchsmessungen die Leistung etwas zurückgefahren und mich darauf verlegt beim Kauf neuer Komponenten auch immer das Falten zu berücksichtigen und die alten PCs nicht mehr falten zu lassen (Pentium 4s mit Radeon-Karten  Unglaublicher Verbrauch bei unglaublich wenig PPD)
Für dieses Jahr stehen noch 2-3 PCs an, die jeweils mit einem Core-i3-2100 und einer GTS450 bestückt werden sollen.
Diese PCs erhalten dann den GPU+CPU-Tray-Clienten und werden dann endlich auch mitfalten.
SMP kommt nicht in Frage, da meine Mitarbeiter nicht mit dem irre tollen Konsolenfenster konfrontiert werden sollen.
Derzeit laufen 5 CPU-Klienten (Teilweise noch auf P4s) und 2 GPU Clienten. 

Zum falten gekommen bin ich irgendwann mal durch einen Treiber von ATI (irgendwann lag da der Link zu F@H dabei)
Nach ein bissl Recherche habe ich mich dann zum falten enschieden.

Zuhause kommt das falten leider nicht in Frage, meine GTX480 würde mir dank des Verbrauchs die Haare vom Kopf fressen, von der Lautstärke ganz zu schweigen.

Wer mehr wissen will, PN an mich, schaue derzeit nicht mehr so oft hier im Forum vorbei.

Gruß

Lorin


----------



## Rauh_Thomas (17. Januar 2011)

Hallo, dann will ich mich auch mal noch kurz vorstellen.

Ich heiße Thomas und bin noch 24, und komm aus dem beschaulichen bayrischen Teil von Schwaben.
Habe allg. Abi gemacht, dann ne Ausbildung zum Elektroniker für Geräte und Systeme und bin jetzt im internationalen Service für Rohde & Schwarz in Memmingen im Bereich der höherfrequenten Netzwerkanalyse (hat sehr wenig bis nichts mit Computernetzwerken zu tun) tätig. Ich werd im Frühjahr meinen Techniker machen, und dann
je nach dem techn. Betriebswirt oder noch Betriebswirtschaft studieren.
Zum Falten bin ich über PCGH's Homepage gekommen, in meiner unmittelbaren Umgebung (Freundin v. Vater an Krebs gestorben) Freundin v. meiner Mum hat Krebs und einem Nachbar geht's auch net so gut. Und das so zu erleben, ist meine Motivation. Habe auch erst von HD4870 auf GTX460 mit einem Q9550 umgerüstet. Ich versuche in meinem Möglichkeiten so "GRÜN" als möglich zu falten, das sind wir der Natur auch schuldig.
Ich werde in Zukunft noch einen Faltserver aufbauen und meinen jetzigen Rechener nur noch tagsüber falten lassen (Momentan 24/7 in meinem Schlafzimmer)
Noch kurz zu Hobbys: Schwimmen, Theater spielen in einer Theatergruppe, Rad fahren (geplant im frühen Sommer: Bodensee-Königssee), Ski fahren, Bergwandern, falten 
Ich würde mich jetzt nicht so als Computer-checker bezeichnen, aber so ein paar Progrämmchen habe ich schon auf Visual Basic programmiert. Mögen viele unserer Teammitglieder wieder stärker mitfalten!!!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Januar 2011)

Muss mich ja auch mal vorstellen:

Mein Name ist Alex, bin 29Jahre alt und wohne in Brunnadern in der schönen Schweiz.

Bin gelernter Klemptner (Sanitär/Heizungsmonteur, zwei Ausbildungen), arbeite aber seit bald 4 Jahren im Sonnenmarkissenbau (Fabrik, sofern man das so bezeichnen kann ).

Wie schon viele andere hat mich die PS3 im März 2008 zum falten "überredet".

Was mich zum zuverlässigen Falter gemacht hat, sind in den letzten 3 Jahren ein paar Totesfälle in meinem Bekanntenkreis und das Wissen was Gutes zu tun.

Hobby's sind Motorrad fahren, Kino, Schwimmen, Gamen, und PC/Technik allgemein.


----------



## muckelpupp (18. Januar 2011)

Hallo Theo, vorweg: SPITZENTHREAD!!! 
Und danke Jörg, dass du mich drauf gebracht hast! 

Jetzt weiss ich ja endlich, wie ihr alle heisst, und wo ihr alle wohnt  Da haben wir ja eine richtig, richtig coole Truppe beisammen! Freue mich, mich  dazuzählen zu dürfen!

Also, wie im neuerweckten Falterkarte-Thread von Daniel bereits erwähnt, bin ich wohl der südlichste Ausleger des Teams, glaub sogar des ganzen PCGH-Forums?! 

Als treuer Leser und, mit mittlerweile bald drei Jahrzehnten an Erfahrung im/um/und mit Computern - so wie einige andere von euch hier (ja das Hobby verbindet) - kann ich euch allerdings auch versichern, dass ich wahrscheinlich der Einzige in dieser Weltstadt bin, der einen, demnächst sogar zwei, wassergekühlte Rechner sein eigen nennen kann. Hier schauen sie dich an, wie ein Alien, wenn man die Worte Computer und Wasser in einem Satz fallen lässt... 

Italien ist Deutschland (nicht nur in diesem Punkt) um Lichtjahre hinterher - ohne sch... Oder vielleicht, so rede ich mir ein, sind wir Italiener unter Umständen anderen Dingen noch etwas mehr verbunden, wie z.B. Fussball, F1, Fussball, schönen Frauen, la dolce vita im Allgemeinen... und den Fussball nicht vergessen, oder waren's die Frauen??!

Jedenfalls noch kurz zwei Worte zu mir: Bin 42 Jahre und Elektroingenieur, nein quatsch, das war _Badesalz_. Sorry. Nochmal. Bin 35 und seit mittlerweile drei Jahren in dieser bombastischen Stadt! Rom ist mit fast keiner anderen Metropole dieser Welt vergleichbar. Diese Stadt ist im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ewig.

Lustigerweise habe ich aber Zeit meines Lebens in Deutschland verbracht, den Haupteil in Köln, wo ich geboren wurde und zuletzt auch ein paar Jahre in München, so dass ich good ol' Germany eigentlich besser kenne, als die Heimat meiner Eltern und Vorfahren. Aber, wie heisst es doch so schön: alle Wege führen nach Rom, und deshalb nochmal die Einladung an jeden von euch, mich jederzeit hier besuchen zu kommen. Würde mich riesig freuen. Klappt aber meist jobtechnisch viel zu selten. Daher freue ich mich aber umso mehr über jeden Besucher! Bei Interesse bitte einfach bei mir melden. Der Rest ist 'null problemo'.

Ciao und keep on folding!

emanuele

p.s. und damit ihr auch seht wie ein 'richtiger' Italiener so aussieht hier noch ein Beweisfoto...cheez 



Spoiler


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Januar 2011)

Ist das so? Es führen alle Wege nach Rom?
Ich dachte, es führen alle weg! 

Spass beiseite: Wird defintiv schwierig jemand südlicheren als dich zu finden. 

Was bin ich, der östlichste Teil der Schweizerfraktion des Teams?


----------



## muckelpupp (19. Januar 2011)

Also gut, Alex ist nicht eingeladen...  

Abba, mal 'ne Frage an die Moderatoren: wie wäre es denn, diesen, und den Falterkarte-Thread zu pinnen? Also permanent oben sichtbar zu lassen. Wäre doch auch für neue Mitglieder nice to have.

Und alle Mitfalter: bin ich hier der Einzige mit genug, äh Mumm, ein Foto von sich zu posten (mit Ausnahme jener, die ihr Foto als Avatar einsetzen)?? Wäre doch auch nicht schlecht, oder?

Hasta luego, companeros...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Januar 2011)

muckelpupp schrieb:


> Abba, mal 'ne Frage an die Moderatoren: wie wäre es denn, diesen, und den Falterkarte-Thread zu pinnen?


Gute Idee, aber lasst nfsgame genug Zeit die Falterkarte zu aktualisieren.


----------



## p00nage (19. Januar 2011)

Muss mich ja auch mal vorstellen:

Mein Name ist Florian, bin 22Jahre alt und wohne in Lichtenfels (1.Wohnsitz) und in Regensburg, alles in Bayern 
Laufbahn: Gym bis zur 7. dann wegen Latein auf die Realschule danach FOS gemacht und nun bin ich Student
Ich wollte schon vor 1,5Jahren mit falten anfagen jedoch hab ich mich da zu dumm angestellt und es wieder verworfen, deswegen bin ich dann erst im Oktober zu euch gestoßen. 
Mein Verwanden Kreis ist auch erblich bedingt von Krebs gekennzeichnet, jedoch gibts zurzeit zum Glück keinen Fall.

Hobby's sind Snowboarden, Wasserpfeife  ,Ski fahrn, biken, und halt pc , früher mal (4jahre) WoW.

Falter: I7 920 + Gtx 260 (noch) und läuft zurzeit 24/7 aber ohne Big´s

des wars jetzt erstma, wenn mir noch was einfällt werd ich es einfügen


----------



## Painkiller (21. Januar 2011)

> Abba, mal 'ne Frage an die Moderatoren: wie wäre es denn, diesen, und den Falterkarte-Thread zu pinnen? Also permanent oben sichtbar zu lassen. Wäre doch auch für neue Mitglieder nice to have.



Done


----------



## muckelpupp (22. Januar 2011)

Danke, hatte ich schon gesehen!


----------



## Tahooma (5. Februar 2011)

Nabend Männers.

Der Grund, warum ihr bis jetzt nix von mir gelesen hat, ist einfach der, daß ich mich gern im Hintergrund halte, und eher nur Mitlesender und auch Mitfaltender bin.

*Zu meiner Person* 
Meinen Eltern hat es gefallen, mich auf den Name *Roland* taufen zu lassen. Inzwischen hab ich mich seit nunmehr 40 Jahren an den Namen gewöhnt.  

Geboren bin ich anno 1958 in Saarbrücken. 
In dieser Stadt wohne ich auch noch heute, und erlebe da auch in Kürze meinen nächsten Geburtstag.

Falten tu ich eher selten, da ich doch bischen die Stromkosten im Hinterkopf habe. Der Grund dafür ist in der Familie zu suchen, und ich hoffe doch, daß irgendwann mal was gegen den Scheißkrebs gefunden wird.

Hobbys sind Lesen und am PC gamen.  Manchmal trifft man mich auch noch beim Spazierengehen,  und dabei an der frischen Luft schnüffeln. 

Mein erster PC war der Sinclair ZX 81, dem konnt ich eigentlich nicht viel abgewinnen mit seiner Folientastatur. Der muß zuhause auch noch irgendwo rumliegen in irgendeinem Karton.  
Der 2te in dieser Reihe war der sogenannte "Brotkasten", Commodore 64.

Der 3te im Bund war der Amiga 500, der einige Zeit auch mein Begleiter am Anfang des digitalen Zeitalters war. Der liegt zuhause noch in seinem Karton, mit seiner externen Festplatte, und diversen Disketten 

So. Genug geschrieben für heute 
Grüße an alle
Roland


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Februar 2011)

Hallo Roland und willkommen bei unserem Haufen

Wie du es allerdings geschafft hast mit Jahrgang 1958 erst 40 zu sein ist mir ein Rätsel


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Hallo Roland und willkommen bei unserem Haufen
> 
> Wie du es allerdings geschafft hast mit Jahrgang 1958 erst 40 zu sein ist mir ein Rätsel


Er hat die Monate vergessen > 40 Jahre und ca. 150 Monate.


----------



## Eifelaner (19. April 2011)

Nachdem ich mich heute schon so in die Nesseln gesetzt hab, kann ich mich ja auch mal vorstellen 

Ich höre auf den schönen Namen Eric und vor kurzer Zeit das Alter von 29.1 erreicht und hab mittlerweile mehr Haare im Gesicht als auf dem Kopf 

Ich bin gelernter Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration und IT-System-Elektroniker

Schon in meiner Schulzeit hab ich immer an meinem Rechner gefriemelt und gezockt und das bis heute auch beibehalten 
Von Amiga 500, 286, 486, K5 133, Pentium MMX 200 mit einer Diamond Viper, Celeron 300a @ 450, Celeron 366@550 DUAL, diverse Athlon K6 und XP Systeme, waren schon coole Kisten dabei! Den Dual Celeron besitze ich noch, weis aber noch nicht ob ich mir den einfach an die Wand hänge oder ob die nochmal was Arbeiten müssen...
Wenn ich nicht grade in meinem dunklen Kellerloch hocke, sitz ich auf meinem Mountainbike oder liege unter einem meiner Autos

Zum Distributed Computing kam ich über das RC5 Projekt an dem ich einige Jahre mitgerechnet habe, das ding nachher soweit dass ich Sonntags genug WU's für eine Woche geladen habe, meinen Rechner ins Auto verfrachtet und in der Kaserne in einem extra Spint auf meiner Stube hab bis Freitags mittags rechnen lassen. Alles wieder eingeladen und zu Hause die Daten hochgeladen und wieder von vorne 

Zum Falten kam ich da mein Vater letztes Jahr an Krebs erkrankt war. Und ich möchte hier nur meinen Beitrag leisten um zukünftigen erkrankten diesen steinigen Weg etwas zu erleichtern. Hier gefällt mir aber vor allem die Community und natürlich auch der "Wettbewerb" 

Gruß ans Team

Eifelaner


----------



## Bumblebee (19. April 2011)

Dann mal an dieser Stelle noch ein "offizielles Hallo" an Eric

Mögest du lange und erfolgreich mitfalten


----------



## T0M@0 (19. April 2011)

Von mir auch ein MoinMoin


----------



## Eifelaner (19. April 2011)

Danke Jungs 

Fold long and prosper


----------



## JawMekEf (20. April 2011)

Hallo ihr Falter!
Ich stell mich dann mal vor,
Ich heisse Leon, bin 12 Jahre alt und bin derzeit noch Schüler.
Zum falten bin ich gekommen... naja erstmal bin ich durch Zufall auf Folding@home gestossen, hab dann ein bisschen in Foren mich über das Thema informiert und hab den Client auf der PS3 gefunden. Seit ca. Zwei-Drei Wochen falte ich mit für/mit das/dem Team 70335 mit der PS3. So bin ich halt auf F@h gekommen.
Immer schön weiterfalten ^^


----------



## shorty71 (20. April 2011)

Von mir ein "Willkommen" an beide.


----------



## JawMekEf (20. April 2011)

shorty71 schrieb:
			
		

> Von mir ein "Willkommen" an beide.



Danke
PS: Deine PC's sind der Traum


----------



## Bumblebee (20. April 2011)

Natürlich auch an JawMekEf ein WILLKOMMEN



JawMekEf schrieb:


> PS: Deine PC's sind der Traum


 
Ja, wir "fahren" teilweise schöne Boliden


----------



## Manicmanuel (20. April 2011)

Bin nun auch bei euch am falten ... mit nem server 24/7 3 GHz Dualcore. Bevor der nur so rumsteht 


Soll er was für die Menschheit tun.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. April 2011)

Manicmanuel schrieb:


> Bin nun auch bei euch am falten ... mit nem server 24/7 3 GHz Dualcore. Bevor der nur so rumsteht
> Soll er was für die Menschheit tun.


 
Voll korrekte Einstellung
Willkommen beim besten Haufen diesseits von Andromeda


----------



## Manicmanuel (21. April 2011)

Werde eventuell noch auf dem ein oder anderen lahmen Büro PC den standart Client installieren .... jeder Tropfen is was wert auch wenn der Stein noch so heiß ist.


----------



## xX jens Xx (29. April 2011)

Na dann möchte ich mich auch mal Vorestellen.
Ich bin Jens,bin 15Jahre alt und komme aus der Nähe von Stuttgart. Ich folde nun schon ungefähr 3Monate mit meiner GPU(Gtx 275) seit einer Woche läuft auch der SMP-Client auf dem i5@3,6Ghz mit.
Da ich die ganzen Ferien gejobbt hab, hab ich nun genügend Geld und es wird ein GPU-Update geben.D.h. neue Gpu in den Hauptrechner und die Alte in den DualCore Lan-Rechner der dann wahrscheinlich 24/7 laufen wird.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. April 2011)

Also erstmal ein herzliches Willkommen, Jens
Schön, dass du bei uns mittust - ich hoffe, dass du uns lange erhalten bleibst
Deine Pläne tönen nach einem Punkteboost - etwas was Wissenschaft und Team gerne entgegennehmen


----------



## xX jens Xx (29. April 2011)

Danke
Ja der Punkteboost wird denk ich kommen. 
Den höchst wahrscheinlich wird die neun Graka ein Gtx 580 und die gibt glaub einiges an PPD.
Jenachdem wie viel Geld noch übrig bleibt kommt noch eine Gts 450 ind den LAN-PC.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. April 2011)

xX jens Xx schrieb:


> Den höchst wahrscheinlich wird die neun Graka ein Gtx 580 und die gibt glaub einiges an PPD.
> Jenachdem wie viel Geld noch übrig bleibt kommt noch eine Gts 450 ind den LAN-PC.


 
Ja, stimmt schon, die 580er ist im "Chefbereich" was die Leistung anbelangt
Allerdings - aus Faltersicht - holt man (bei etwa gleichem finanziellen Aufwand) aus 2 GTX560Ti einiges mehr raus
Die 450er - auf der anderen Seite - ist nach wie vor ein kleines "Faltwunder"; vor allem in den hochgetakteten Versionen

Alles weitere, um den Thread nicht zu sehr zu "verwässern"  hier


----------



## Diezer (30. April 2011)

Ich falte seit gestern oder so auch mal mit.
Läuft derzeit über meine HD5850 und meistens auch über Nacht. Es sei denn ich will meine Ruhe haben.
Bin 20 Jahre alt und Student. Strom kostet mich hier nichts also kann der PC falten bis zum Hardwaretod oder -upgrade.

MfG Diezer


----------



## Bumblebee (30. April 2011)

Auch dir ein herzliches Willkommen, Diezer

Mögest du noch lange Student bleiben und falten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. April 2011)

Willkommen


----------



## shorty71 (1. Mai 2011)

Auch von mir ein "Willkommen".


----------



## Eifelaner (1. Mai 2011)

Willkommen Jungens, viel Spaß beim Falten


----------



## Tanktom (2. Mai 2011)

Servus zusammen,
bin ebenfalls neu hier und falte seit dem Tanz in den Mai ein wenig mit. Mein Name ist Tom, wohne in M und bin 34J alt. Hab noch paar Verständnisprobleme mit der Punktevergabe, aber das wird schon.


----------



## caine2011 (2. Mai 2011)

willkommen an alle

und für fragen sind wir immer da


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Mai 2011)

Herzlich Willkommen Tanktom.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Mai 2011)

Howdy, Tanktom und willkommen im Team


----------



## shorty71 (3. Mai 2011)

Willkommen an alle neuen!


----------



## Eifelaner (3. Mai 2011)

Von mir auch ein herzliches Willkommen


----------



## Wikinger (4. Mai 2011)

Und hier kommt gleich noch ein Münchener 
Bin ebenfalls durch die Mai Aktion wieder zum Falter geworden,
'wieder' da ich vor langer Zeit schon einmal für F@H gefaltet habe, 
ich weiß aber nicht einmal mehr für welches Team oder unter welchem Namen *kopfkratz* 
(nur das ich mit Core2Duo 6420 / 9600GT gefaltet habe).
Wie dem auch sei, mein neues System mit i5 2400 @3,2Ghz Sandy / Gigabyte GTX460 OC wollte sich mal austoben, da kam die Mai Aktion gerade recht 
Leider konnte ich während der Aktion mit dem SMP Client noch keine Bonuspunkte mitbringen, die mussten ja erstmal verdient werden (10 WU etc.)
Noch findet ihr mich in der EOC Team Users List unter den 'New Users',
wo ich derzeit für ca. 25% der Gesamtpunkte verantwortlich zeichne (/Angeber Modus off  )
Habe allerdings für die Aktion auch die ganzen Nächte durchgefaltet, was ich jetzt erstmal nicht mehr machen werde, es sei denn es gibt wieder eine Faltaktion 

Frohes Falten,
der Wikinger


----------



## T0M@0 (4. Mai 2011)

Wikinger schrieb:


> es sei denn es gibt wieder eine Faltaktion


 
Na dann erkläre ich nun jeden Tag zum Faltertag 

Spass bei Seite, herzlich Willkommen Wikinger...


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Mai 2011)

Auch von mir ein WILLKOMMEN im Team, Wikinger
Und schon mal ein Danke für deine Beiträge


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Mai 2011)

Willkomen im Team, Mann aus dem Hohen Norden.


----------



## Schmidde (14. Mai 2011)

So hallo zusammen 
Meiner einer ist ebenfalls durch die Tanz in den Mai Aktion auf F@H aufmerksam geworden, habe aber erst jetzt mit dem falten angefangen

Kurz zu mir
Mit Vornamen hör ich auf den Namen Marco, bin zarte 20 Jahre alt und komme aus der nähe von Ulm bzw Neu-Ulm (Bayrische Seite)

Meine Faltrechner, der gleichzeitig mein Gamingrechner ist, steht unten in der Sig


Gleich mal noch zwei Bilder von meinen beiden ersten runs, ich hoffe die ppd´s sind in Ordnung so 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





...achja, wie bekommt man eigentlich die tolle Grafik in die Sig??


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Mai 2011)

Auch dir ein herzliches Willkommen, Marco; ich hoffe, dass du uns lange erhalten bleibst

Ja, deine Werte schauen so gar nicht so übel aus
Wenn du mit passkey faltest und möglichst 24/7 dann wirst du ganz schön punkten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Mai 2011)

@Schmidde: Willkomen im Team Marco. 

Hier wird erklärt wie du deine Statistik in deine Signatur einbinden kannst: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...olding-home-stats-die-signatur-einbinden.html

Falls was unklar ist, einfach fragen, wir helfen gerne.


----------



## Psycho1996 (15. Mai 2011)

Soo Hallo erstmal^^ 
Dann stell ich mich auch mal vor:

Ich bin Olli aus Baden-W.

Meine Faltmühle faltet nicht 24/7 da der Saftverbrauch noch "etwas" Außerirdisch ist^^ Ändert sich dann evtl Nächstes Jahr, wenn ich mirn Ivy mit GTX 670/80 @WaKü hole^^

Meine Mühle sieht derzeit so aus:
Phenom II X4 940BE @3,4GHz
Ati Radeon HD 4890 @950MHz
ASRock Board (Welches hab ich vergessen, ist bei diesem Müllfabrikanten auch relativ uninteressant^^ Beachtet: Ich brauche 1,45V für 3,4 GHz)

Sind nicht grade die besten Faltvorraussetzungen Muss aber noch bis 2012 auhalten ohne Punkteexplosion

LG


----------



## magic 007 (16. Mai 2011)

Soo, ich lege zwar mit meinem Hauptrechner gerade eine Faltpause ein, die den hohen Außentemparaturen und dem dadurch sehr störenden Geräuschpegel geschuldet ist, ein, möchte mich aber dennoch kurz vorstellen. Auch deswegen weil ich heute der 70335er Facebook Gruppe beigetreten bin.

Ich bin der Domi aus der Nähe von Nürnberg.

Mein zum falten verwendeter PC ist der Sig zu entnehmen.
Damit aber wenigstens ein paar Punkte reinkommen steht uns im Moment eine 8800GTX zur Verfügung, auch wenn diese sicherlich nicht die Punkte der GTX 470+X6 kompensieren kann.

mfg
magic


----------



## Bagui (24. Mai 2011)

So ein kleines Hallo auch von mir. 
Bin der Yannick, 23 Jahre jung aus dem wunderschönen Hessen. Ich bin durch das kleine aber feine Blättchen in der aktuellen PCGH Ausgabe auf das F@H Team gestoßen. 
Mein Rechner und Falter ist dieser welcher meine signatur schmückt. Zusätzlich werde ich versuchen mit meinem High End Notebook namens T43 von IBM irgendwas rauszuholen(muss ich morgen gleich mal testen)
Ansonsten hoffe ich das diese ganze Geschichte hier ganz spannend und lustig verläuft und freue mich drauf. 

Da ich bald am Rechner basteln muss(ja ich muss haha, wegen einer tollen Wakü) kann es sein das die Falterei ein paar Tage liegen bleibt denn, wie ihr merkt hab ich wohl nur einen Rechner. Nicht so schlimm das Notebook könnte diese Zeit überbrücken, zumindestens was das tippen angeht.

Grüße Bagui


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Mai 2011)

Herzlich Willkommen Bagui.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Mai 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Herzlich Willkommen Bagui.



Auch von mir ein Willkommen, Yannick


----------



## HomieStylez (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
Ich bin Christian, 22 Jahre alt & komme aus Leverkusen.
Bin ebenfalls durch das PCGH Sonderheft auf F@H aufmerksam geworden,
falte jetzt auch ein wenig.
Habe zwar noch nicht verstanden wie ich die GPU da mit reinbringe, denn ich habe nirgends
eine GPU Option gesehen.
Mein Rechner-> PII x4 955 @ 3,5 GHz & GTX560Ti OC


----------



## acer86 (6. Juni 2011)

Herzlich Willkommen *HomieStylez*


----------



## Z28LET (6. Juni 2011)

HomieStylez schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich bin Christian, 22 Jahre alt & komme aus Leverkusen.
> Bin ebenfalls durch das PCGH Sonderheft auf F@H aufmerksam geworden,
> falte jetzt auch ein wenig.
> ...


 

Willkommen bei uns! 

Für die Grafikkarte musst du den *GPU3 Client* installieren.
Ist ähnlich wie der GPU2 Client, aber speziell für Fermi basierte Grafikkarten.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Juni 2011)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen, *HomieStylez*

Den GPU3-Clienten findest du übrigens hier http://www.stanford.edu/~friedrim/Folding@home-Win32-GPU_XP-641.zip


----------



## RG Now66 (14. Juni 2011)

Hi
Mein Name ist Gilles,
bin 20 Jahre alt, komme aus Luxemburg und falte jede freie Minute mit


----------



## shorty71 (14. Juni 2011)

Willkommen Gilles!


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Juni 2011)

Auch voon mir ein Willkommen @Gilles


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (15. Juni 2011)

So, dann melde ich mich auch mal.
Ich bin 14 Jahre alt und falte jetzt schon seit einiger zeit mit. 
Im Moment sind meine punkte nen bisschen unregelmäßig weil ich mir jetzt auch auf ubuntu, welches ich zum proggen brauche ,  nen smp und nen gpu3 client aufgesetzt habe, aber das läuft jetzt einigermaßen rund.
Falte allerdings erstmal nur wenn ich auch so am PC, weil meine Eltern das irgendwie nicht einsehen wollen, naja...


----------



## caine2011 (15. Juni 2011)

willkommen im team


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Juni 2011)

Die Sorte von Fanatikern können wir immer gut gebrauchen - willkommen bei den Faltern


----------



## belle (25. Juni 2011)

Moin moin,

Ich heisse Marcel, bin 27 Jährchen alt und wollte ein bisschen rechenfreie Zeit meines Computers, in dem Fall eine Radeon 5850 @ 850 / 2360 MHz, einer sinnvollen Beschäftigung zuführen. 
Ich nutze den GPU2 Client für ATI / AMD - Karten und warte sehnlichst auf die GPU3 OpenCL - Variante. Ein paar Pakete habe ich schon durch...
Zurzeit studiere ich Informatik Bachelor in Zwickau und bin außerdem MCSE. Ich habe außerdem den Drang meinen PC ständig zu verbessern, also "ever changing running systems"... 

Grüße an alle Falter an dieser Stelle 

EDIT:
https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/BetaRelease
Meinst du den hier?


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (25. Juni 2011)

@ belle Du solltest schonmal auf den 7. client umsteigen. der ist zwar noch beta, aber bringt wirklich sehr viel mehr punkte auf amd karten.


----------



## shorty71 (26. Juni 2011)

Willkommen "belle" im Team!


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Juni 2011)

Hallo *belle* und willkommen bei uns

Schön, dass du bei uns mitfaltest

Ja, der Link zum v7 is korrekt; ist Beta - "kränkelt" also manchmal noch etwas 
Aber für ATI/AMD-Karten ist er pädestiniert

Btw. mit deinem 2500K hättest du ein veritables "Faltmonster" zur Verfügung - wenn du dann mal die CPU mit einbeziehen willst (SMP mit pass)


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Juni 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Hallo *belle* und willkommen bei uns
> 
> Schön, dass du bei uns mitfaltest
> 
> ...










topic: Willkommen "belle" im Team!


----------



## belle (26. Juni 2011)

Joa, also ich nutze nun den Client v7, einen Passkey nutze ich auch schon länger. 
Falls ich meine CPU noch einbeziehen will, sollte ich dann den selben wie bei der GPU nutzen?

EDIT:
Danke für das herzliche Willkommen!


----------



## kubi-1988 (26. Juni 2011)

Ja das Beste wäre es, wenn du es mit dem SMP erst einmal im neuen Client probierst. Falls du Fragen zum neuen Client hast, dann stelle sie aber besser im passenden Thread.
Falls du GPU und SMP gleichzeitig Falten lassen willst, solltest du allerdings beim SMP einstellen, dass er nur 3 Kerne nutzt.


----------



## ATB (28. Juli 2011)

Dann will ich auch mal.

Mein Echtname ist Jan,

ich habe Realschulabschluss und lerne Zurzeit Elektroniker für Geräte und Systeme.( Ab Montag im 2.Lehrjahr) Mein Wohnort liegt im Landkreis Celle.
Meine Computingkarriere began mit SETI. Damals noch von BOINC entkoppelt. Warum ich jetzt falte? Mein Opa verstarb nach 10 Jahren schwere Krankheit (Hirntumor) im Dezember 2010. Seitdem war ich erpicht meinen Computer "dauerfaltfähig" zu machen. Nun hoffe ich, das mein System funktioniert und das anderen Menschen meine Computerleistung hilfreich ist.

Gruß DerMaroduer alias Jan


----------



## Schmicki (28. Juli 2011)

@DerMarodeur

Willkommen im geilsten F@H-Team des Faltuniversums. Möge deine Rechenleistung der Wissenschaft und dem Team helfen, einen gewaltigen Schritt nach vorn zu machen. 

Viel Spaß beim Falten!


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Juli 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> @DerMarodeur
> 
> Willkommen im geilsten F@H-Team des Faltuniversums. Möge deine Rechenleistung der Wissenschaft und dem Team helfen, einen gewaltigen Schritt nach vorn zu machen.
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Falten!



Dem habe ich nichts hinzuzufügen - willkommen


----------



## T0M@0 (28. Juli 2011)

Willkommen und frohes falten


----------



## 1821984 (5. August 2011)

*Hi allerseits. Hab mich auch mal dazu entschlossen zu falten, damit der Rechner hier auch was Sinnvolles tut außer energie zu verbrauchen.*

*Hab mir den Client für GPU raufgezogen. Auch das FahMon läuft. Mir stellt sich die Frage, ob ich mein Prozzi mit laufen lassen sollte, bzw ob ich dazu einen extra Client brauche oder ob ich die CPU einfach mit einbeziehen kann? Sys siehe Signatur.*

*Der Rechner ist zwar oft an aber halt keine 24/7 und dann läuft er viel im Leerlauf bzw. als Office.*
*Was ist eigentlich wenn ich zocken will? Pausiert F@H selbstständig oder muss ich es anhalten?*

Nun etwas zu meiner Person: 
Bin ganze 27 Jahre alt (guck auf Username, denk nach, klingt logisch) und komme aus einem kleinen Dorf was ca. 4Km von Bremen-Nord entfernt ist. Mein Geld verdiene ich mit dem Bau von Neuwagen mit dem Stern. Gelernt habe ich mal KFZ-Mechaniker (ja ich bin noch Mechaniker und kein Mechatroniker) und konnte danach noch etwas Geld in diesem Beruf mitnehmen, bevor ich in Tarnkleidung auf der Wiese spielen durfte (Bund, was war das ne geile Zeit). 
Interessieren tut mich unter anderem Hardware (Computertechnik), Autos bzw. Motorsport und ich höre sehr gerne und viel Musik von Metal über House bis Hardcore alles dabei. Nur Hip-Hop (Gangstermusik) kann ich nicht viel abgewinnen.


----------



## shorty71 (5. August 2011)

Willkommen bei uns!


----------



## RG Now66 (5. August 2011)

Ja auch ein fröhliches Willkommen von mir


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (5. August 2011)

Erstmal Herzlich willkommen in Team.

Also deine Prozzi solltest du auf jeden Fall laufen lassen, dafür einfach mal das smp tutorial hier bei den stickies angucen, der wird deutich mehr punkte bringen, als die 570, wobei die auch schon gut ist. 
Zum Gamen musst den Client beenden, der beendet sich nicht automatisch.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. August 2011)

Willkommen, 3291482, schön, dass du bei uns mittust

Bitte führt die Hilfeaktion in der RuKa weiter um hier "sauber" zu halten - Danke


----------



## HomieStylez (11. August 2011)

Melde mich nach längerer Zeit noch mal zu Wort 
Kam nun dazu, den GPU3 Client zu installieren, funktioniert einwandfrei 
Falte nun so oft wie möglich, 8 WorkUnits hab ich seit gestern Nachmittag schon,
Rechner läuft allerdings nicht 24/7.

MfG


----------



## kubi-1988 (12. August 2011)

Da das bis jetzt noch keiner gemacht hat : Herzlich Willkommen im Team. 

Edit: Dann hab ich nichts gesagt.


----------



## HomieStylez (12. August 2011)

Es wurde schon gemacht, vor einigen Monaten 
Hatte aber paar Probleme und konnte vor ein paar Tagen erst falten ^^

Aber Vielen Dank !


----------



## sc59 (16. August 2011)

Hallo Folding@home - pcgh Team,
Ich heiße Andreas bin 34 Jahre jung, anzutreffen bin ich im Landkreis Karlsruhe.
 Ich werde das alles Freizeit mäßig für die gute Sache machen.  
 Falten wird zu 90% ein i5-750@3,3GHz (leider hat der kein HT) und zu 10% ne GTX260.  
 Greetz sc59


----------



## Bagui (16. August 2011)

Dann ma herzlich willkommen im Team und viel Spaß


----------



## Bumblebee (16. August 2011)

Hallo, sc59, und willkommen im besten Falterteam "wo gibt auf Welt" 

Falls du Fragen hast melde dich - wir helfen gerne


----------



## sc59 (16. August 2011)

Danke.
habe hier schon sehr viel im Folding Forum gelesen. Sehr hilfreiche How To´s usw.freu mich, mich hier einbringen zu können.
greetz sc59


----------



## Rurdo (17. August 2011)

Hey leute,
Wie Ihr sicher bemerkt habt, bin ich eurer falter-Gruppe beigetreten! 
Nun, ich stelle mich (und mein System) mal vor:
Ich heiße Mario, bin 13 Jahre jung(ich weiß, ziemlich jung), komme aus Wien(Österreich, das Land neben Deutschland).
Hobbys habe ich : Computer, mit Freunden weggehen und hin und wieder fernsehgucken ect ->Stubenhocker

Derzeit betreibe ich F@H nur in meiner Freizeit... vielleicht wird in den Winterferien ein eigener F@H Rechner zusammengeschustert! (Mal sehen wieviel geld reinkommt)

Mein falter-System:
AMD Phenom II X6 1090t (EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand revb.+Enermax t.b.Silence 120er PWM, derzeit noch standarttakt, wenn neuer Kühler kommt wird Übertaktet) ->Faltet
4GB Corsair Valueselect 1333Mhz (CL9)
EVGA GTX 570 (Mit einem netten AC Accelero Extreme Plus drauf,ggf wird OC´ed, dann aber wenig) ->Faltet 
Das Alles auf einem Asrock 870 Extreme 3
Dieses Schätzchen wird von einem anderen Schätzchen mit Strom versorgt... Ein Enermax Modu87+ mit 500Watt Leistung sollte beste kost sein!
In einem schönen Häuschen darf diese Hardware auch wohnen, ein HAF X gibt genug unterschlupfmöglichkeiten für meine gesamte Hardware!

Hoffe mal das Ihr euch ein Bild von Mir und meinem System Machen könnt... 

!!!Und Danke an diejenigen, die mir mit Tatendrang geholfen haben, anderen Menschen zu helfen!!!


----------



## Rauh_Thomas (17. August 2011)

Ein herzliches Willkommen, bin hier zwar nicht der aktivste im Forum aber grad online 
Ich denke auch, dass jeder Beitrag zählt und hier im Forum bekommt man immer schnelle Hilfe deshalb mag ich auch das beste Faltteam der Welt.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. August 2011)

Auch hier nochmals ein Willkommen an dich, Rurdo


----------



## naluwams (30. August 2011)

Hallo 

Ich bin Ben aus Luxemburg, und hör jetzt auf mit bügeln und fang an mit falten.
Mein PC wird nur noch aus geschalltet wenn kein Strom mehr aus der Steckdose kommt.
Also an alle E-Werke in der Umgebung bitte nicht abschalten (Atomkraftweke ausgeschlossen)  

Ich freu mich auf Falten.

Bis zum nächsten mal und mfg naluwams


----------



## RG Now66 (30. August 2011)

Hallo Naluwams und ein Herzliches Willkommen bei uns 
Also Fold on denn jeder Beitrag zählt.


----------



## Bagui (30. August 2011)

Schön ein weiteres Member hier begrüßen zu dürfen
Viel Spaß hier, bei Fragen frag ruhig


----------



## naluwams (30. August 2011)

danke werde mich schon melden wenn fragen auftreten


----------



## Bumblebee (30. August 2011)

Auch von mir ein herzliches willkommen im Team


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. August 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein herzliches willkommen im Team





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## knightmare80 (22. September 2011)

Knightmare80 stellt sich vor 
Ich bin der Karsten aus dem Siegerland und bin 31Jahre alt.
In meiner Freizeit fahre ich gerne nach Sachsen (Hoyerswerda) wo ich eigentlich herkomme.
Und versuche mir gerade einen MB CLs zu kaufen.Drückt mir mal die Daumen das es klappt.
Arbeitsmäßig bin ich selbständig als Monteur für allerlei Schlosserarbeiten. 

Privat hab ich einen HDX9380EG zum Spielen auf Montage und manchmal zum Falten.
Zu Hause kommt mir jetzt ein So1155 System hin, der Bulli scheint es nicht zu bringen.Mainboard hab ich mir gerade für wenig Geld ersteigert(Biostar TP67XE) und entweder kommt ein 2600k oder 2700k @5Ghz drauf unter Wasser gekühlt versteht sich.Die VGA's sind 2 GTx580 von Palit die schon unter Wasser mit meinem alten Phenom2 965 Arbeiten.Gehäuse ist ein Cosmos S sowie ein 24FullHD TFt von Asus.Eine G19 sowie eine Razer Maus machen viel Spaß.Eine SSd hab ich zwar auch aber die schaufelt nur 220MB/s. 

Zocke gern WoW sowie Crysis oder auch mal die Anno/Siedler Titel.


----------



## koe80 (22. September 2011)

wilkommen


----------



## Henninges (22. September 2011)

auch von mir ein herzliches willkommen bei den 70335ern...bei gefallen klick dich auf FB in die 70335er gruppe...


----------



## TEAM_70335 (22. September 2011)

Grüße aus LDS in LN an den ehemaligen Regional-Nachbarn aus HY


----------



## Bumblebee (22. September 2011)

Auch von mir ein WILLKOMMEN im besten Team


----------



## naluwams (22. September 2011)

Herzlich wilkommen

viel spaß und erfolg beim falten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. September 2011)

knightmare80 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## knightmare80 (22. September 2011)

Danke Danke, ich hoffe das wir noch viel Spaß zusammen haben werden 
Will jetzt am WE endlich den Liano zum Falten über die VGA bewegen und dann geht der nach Lohsa zu meinen Ellis und darf Falten so viel er möchte


----------



## sc59 (25. September 2011)

Servus naluwams,
willkommen im Team.
Ich habe auf eoc deine stats gesehen ! Kann es sein daß du ohne passkey faltest??
Folding@Home
hier kannst dir einen erstellen lassen.
mfg sc59


----------



## Blue_Gun (25. September 2011)

Hey Leute, bin jetzt auch bei den 70335ern! 
Mein PC läfut dann ab jetzt von 7 Uhr Morgens bis 24 Uhr abends durch. Wir wollen ja was für die Forschung tun!

Zu meiner Person: Ich komme aus Niederbayern, 15 Jahre alt und gehe auf das Gymnasium Landau a. d. Isar, bin also noch Schüler.
Gefaltet wird mit dem PC aus meiner Signatur, mitlerweile ist der Prozzessor leicht übertaktet um bessere Ergebnisse zu erziehlen.

mfg


----------



## T0M@0 (25. September 2011)

Willkommen im Team


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Blue_Gun


----------



## RG Now66 (25. September 2011)

Auch von mir ein Herzliches Willkommen an *Blue_Gun *


----------



## PCGHGS (25. September 2011)

Blue_Gun schrieb:


> Hey Leute, bin jetzt auch bei den 70335ern!
> Mein PC läfut dann ab jetzt von 7 Uhr Morgens bis 24 Uhr abends durch. Wir wollen ja was für die Forschung tun!
> 
> Zu meiner Person: Ich komme aus Niederbayern, 15 Jahre alt und gehe auf das Gymnasium Landau a. d. Isar, bin also noch Schüler.
> ...


 Willkommen im Team


----------



## naluwams (25. September 2011)

sc59 schrieb:


> Servus naluwams,
> willkommen im Team.
> Ich habe auf eoc deine stats gesehen ! Kann es sein daß du ohne passkey faltest??
> Folding@Home
> ...


 
Doch doch ich habe einen passkey ich hatte nur sehr schlechte hardware die wurde dieses wochenende
ersetzt. und jetzt geet es loos mit follgas fallten


----------



## naluwams (25. September 2011)

wilkommen und viel spaß beim falten


----------



## sc59 (25. September 2011)

@Blue_Gun ...willkommen  im Team.
@naluwams .. sollte keine Kritik sein. Weiter so


----------



## naluwams (27. September 2011)

@sc wurde nicht als Kritik aufgenommen.


----------



## TEAM_70335 (27. September 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Blue_Gun


 hach ist das wieder Kuschelich hier....
ich liebe 7 0 3 3 5 !!!

Willkommen im besten Team der Welt


----------



## mae1cum77 (28. September 2011)

TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> hach ist das wieder Kuschelich hier....
> ich liebe 7 0 3 3 5 !!!
> 
> Willkommen im besten Team der Welt


Schön formuliert.... Kann mich nur anschließen.
MfG


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Oktober 2011)

Auch von mir ein (leicht verspätetes) Willkommen an Blue_Gun


----------



## oldDirty (20. Oktober 2011)

Hi zusammen,
bin am überlegen wieder zu folden. Vor drei Jahren bin ich mehr oder minder "unfreiwillig rüber" zu Boinc, da ich beim F@h GPU falten das nervige fiepen der GTX285 hatte. 
Gestern habe ich kurz mal die 460gtx getestet und die bleibt nun schön ruhig dabei.
Was mir gut jetzt bei euch gefällt ist, das euer F@h Forum lebt und nicht wie bei manch anderen nur tot in der Ecke liegt, letzten Beiträge Monate alt sind. 
Also ich werde noch die letzte Workunit bei gpugrid abschließen und dann werd ich mal für Team PCGH mit rechnen.
Ob ich die CPU einspanne muss ich mal schauen, ist aktuell eh nur ein klitze kleiner E5200. 
Grüße oldDirty
Ach so, ja heiße Heiko, fast 40 Lenzen 
Arbeite grad in einem großen Hamburger Radladen, seit über 10 Jahren "erst" mit PC's am rumspielen, baue und repariere die Dinger auch gern. Hab da sicher auch schon um die 10 PC für Eigenbedarf hergerichtet. Schnell war eben manchmal nicht schnell genug gewesen, aber die Prioritäten haben sich etwas geändert, achte wieder mehr auf Gesundheit und fahre seit über einem Jahr wieder Rennrad.
Früher mit Athlon XP eingestiegen, Palomino usw immer schön Feuer geben. Na die alten Hasen wissen was das damals war mit den XP's. 
Also wir rechnen uns.


----------



## naluwams (20. Oktober 2011)

Hey oldDirty

Das ist eine gute entscheidung zu PCGH zu wechslen.

Herzlich wilkommen Viel Spaß beim Falten.

MFG


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Oktober 2011)

Willkommen, *oldDirty* - oder besser - willkommen zurück


----------



## RG Now66 (20. Oktober 2011)

Auch von mir ein Willkommen an  *oldDirty. 
*


----------



## darkEmperor (20. Oktober 2011)

Hi leute will mich auch mal kurz vorstellen
Ich bin Kevin bin 19 Jahre alt und komme aus der Schweiz.
Will hier richtig gassgeben  ^^


----------



## oldDirty (20. Oktober 2011)

Joa danke danke.
hab grad gpu am laufen, fast 10k ppd. 
Nur ist das "arbeiten" auf dem Desktop etwas leidlich, Fenster ziehen ist schon ein Abenteuer.
Eine Frage, für jeden CPU Core muss man einen neuen Client installieren oder wie war das noch?


----------



## T0M@0 (20. Oktober 2011)

Willkommen Team PCGH oldDirty und darkEmperor! Lasst es ordentlich knacken! 

@oldDirty: Du musst dir den SMP2 Clienten installieren und mit dem Parameter -smp starten, dann werden alle Kerne genutzt. Dazu ist in diesem Forum auch ein HowTo angepinnt


----------



## oldDirty (20. Oktober 2011)

Huch den habe ich vorhin schon installiert, kam aber nicht dahinter warum der nur einen Core nutzt.
Hab jetzt den "normalen" Clienten genommen und lasse ihn erstmal auf einem Core laufen. Das muss erstmal reichen, nicht das meinem kleinen Wolfdale noch schwindelig wird.


----------



## sc59 (21. Oktober 2011)

servus und willkommen im Team 70335  
@ all 
greetz


----------



## naluwams (21. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Kevin 
viel Spaß beim Falten im bestem team der welt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oldDirty und darkEmperor


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Oktober 2011)

Willkommen, *darkEmperor*, schön, dass du die schweizer Fraktion verstärkst


----------



## RG Now66 (21. Oktober 2011)

Willkommen im Team *darkEmperor 
*


----------



## freibier47906 (25. Oktober 2011)

So,da will ich mich,knapp ein Jahr nach dem Wiedereinstieg,nun auch endlich mal vorstellen. Also,ich bin Jens mit 38 1/2 Jahren wohl einer der Älteren hier. Die Stationen in meinem Leben waren Merseburg (geboren),Halle/Saale (Neustadt), Wiesbaden, Frankfurt/M, Darmstadt und nun bin ich in Grefrath am Niederrhein gelandet. Arbeiten tu ich als Zugbegleiter. So,das wars dann auch schon.


----------



## oldDirty (25. Oktober 2011)

Hi, naja willkommen aber etwas spät.


----------



## T0M@0 (25. Oktober 2011)

Freibier ist immer noch das beste Bier! 

Willkommen im Team.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Oktober 2011)

freibier47906 schrieb:


> ... Jens mit 38 1/2 Jahren wohl einer der Älteren hier....



Willkommen du Jungspund


----------



## RG Now66 (25. Oktober 2011)

Ein Herzliches Willkommen an *Frei**47906*.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Frei47906*


----------



## naluwams (26. Oktober 2011)

Herzliches Willkommen *Frei**47906*.
Viel spaß beim falten.


----------



## Bagui (27. Oktober 2011)

Willkommen Frei und viel Spaß beim geilsten Folding Team ever. Jetzt sind wir nicht nur Arbeitskollegen sondern auch Faltkollegen


----------



## MrSniperPhil (5. November 2011)

Hi,
auch ich wollte mich mal kurz vorstellen...
Ich hab gerade vor 5mins den Client runtergeladen und bin gerade schon beim 1. %...
Heute kommt dann noch der GPU- Client und dann gehts los...
Jetz aber erst mal zu mir:
Mein Name ist Philipp, ich bin 15 Jahre alt (bald 16) und ich lomme aus dem Großraum Nürnberg...
Dort gehe ich auch auf ein Gymnasium und bin mittlerweile in der 11. Klasse...
Derzeit muss nur mein Laptop zum Falten herhalten, da mein "Großer" (siehe Sig.) ständig von meinem Kleinen Bruder (14J) belegt is...
Ich hoffe auf gute Zusammenarbeit!
MfG


----------



## nfsgame (5. November 2011)

Na dann mal Willkommen  !

Und teile deinem kleinen Bruder mal mit, dass er sich selber nen Rechenmonster zulegen soll .


----------



## MrSniperPhil (5. November 2011)

Geht ja leider nich, da wir den zusammen gezahlt haben...
Abgesehen davon steigt die Stromrechnung von Jahr zu jahr...
MfG


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

SniperPhil


----------



## oldDirty (5. November 2011)

Hi SniperPhil, schönen Rechner hast Du da.
Die 5770 ist zwar nicht die neuste aber im Grunde auch nicht wirklich weg, nennt sich jetzt nur 6770.
Du könntest immerhin einen CPU Clienten laufen lassen, bei 6 Kernen wird der eine der arbeitet nicht wirklich auffallen, auch nicht beim zoggen.
Happy crunch


----------



## naluwams (5. November 2011)

hey Philiip willkommen. viel spaß im Bestem team der Welt 

denk dran dir ein Passkey zu besorgen.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. November 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> SniperPhil


 
Das unterschreib ich gerne


----------



## Shantyboost (7. November 2011)

Hallo Falter,
auf Bumblebee's Hinweis stelle ich mich jetzt auch mal vor.
Mein Name ist Oliver, ich bin 18 Jahre alt und komme aus NRW (Oberhausen). Ich gehe aufs Berufskolleg und versuche das Fachabitur im zweiten Anlauf. Ich falte bis jetzt nur mit dem CPU Client auf meinem PC.

Intel Core i5 – 750 auf 3211 MHz übertaktet
 MSI P55 – GD65
 XFX Radeon 4870 1024 MB
 und 4 GB 1333MHz DDR3 Ram

Ich habe vor drei Tagen mit dem Falten begonnen und habe schon das ein oder andere Prozent geschafft. Möglicherweise faltet mein Laptop bald auch mit. Ich muss ja auch ein wenig auf die Stromrechnung achten.
In diesem Sinne: 70335, Falter Shantyboost meldet sich zum Diehnst ! Auf gutes Falten miteinander.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Shantyboost


----------



## Schmicki (7. November 2011)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen an  Shantyboost! 

Lass den Falter glühen!


----------



## RG Now66 (8. November 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:
			
		

> Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen an  Shantyboost!
> 
> Lass den Falter glühen!



Dem schliesse ich mich an.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. November 2011)

Auch an dieser Stelle nochmals ein herzliches Willkommen, *Shantyboost*
Zögere nicht zu fragen wenn es Unklarheiten geben sollte
Die 70335 ist auch aus diesem Grund das beste Team wo gibt auf Welt weil bei uns das Mitmachen zählt und nicht wer "den längsten" hat
Und natürlich weil wir einander helfen wo immer es geht


----------



## Shantyboost (8. November 2011)

??? Sorry, bin grad geistig und körperlich mit der Situation überfordert. Bitte um aufklärung. 

Edit: jetzt hab ichs verstanden, wie das immer so ist mit den abkürzungen.


----------



## Amigafan (9. November 2011)

Servus und Grüß Gott,

auch ich will mich - endlich mal - als "Falter" im PCGH-Team outen und vorstellen . . .

Ich heiße Markus, bin 48 Jahre alt und wohne - als ehemaliger Preuße - in der schönen Oberpfalz.
Von Beruf bin ich Kurierfahrer und "bereise" dadurch mehr als halb Europa.

Meine Hobbies sind u. a. Billard, Elektronik allgemein und im speziellen Computer.
Dazu zählt das Spielen und - von Anfang an - der "Eigenbau" meiner Systeme (beginnend mit einem Amiga2000 - Selbstbau).

Zum "Falten" bin ich durch einen Artikel in einer Computerzeitschrift  (nicht PCGH) gekommen, habe mich aber nach einem Artikel dort dem  PCGH-Team angeschlossen. So zählen leider die ersten 16345 Punkte nicht  für Euch . . .
Aber seit dieser Zeit bin ich fleißig dabei - und mittlerweile unter den Top 100 im Teamranking .

Zur Zeit plane ich, einen  Rechner nur fürs Falten mit "alten" Bauteilen zusammenzustellen. Zur Verfügung stehen mir:
Entweder Intel C2D E6750 oder C2Q Q8300, eine Palit Radeon HD 4870 sowie 2x1GB Kingston KHX8500D2K4 auf Asus P5QPL-AM.
Betriebssystem? Wenn ich meine bescheidenen PPD´s unter WinXP sehe,  stelle ich mir die Frage, wie ich die "Ausbeute" erhöhen kann . . .

Auf ein weiterhin gutes "Zusammen-Falten"

folding_hoomer


----------



## naluwams (9. November 2011)

Hey herzlich wilkommen das ist schön das du zum bestem team der welt gewechsel hast.


----------



## trucker1963 (9. November 2011)

Na das liest man doch mal gern.Ein Fahrerkollege und noch im gleichen Alter.  

Schön das du bei uns dabei bist,dann auf gutes Falten.

Mit der Hardware die auflistest ,kann man ein paar Punkte machen,aber nicht übermäßig viele.Kannst mal hier :Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich schauen ob deine Komponenten beim CPU und GPU vergleich aufgeführt sind und wieviele PPD sie bringen.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. November 2011)

Willkommen, *Amigafan*

Btw. ich war auch ein Amigafan - früher mal... und C64... ach das waren noch Zeiten
Allerdings, falten könnte man damit nicht


----------



## Amigafan (10. November 2011)

Danke für die Willkommensgrüße - da fühlt man sich ja gleich "heimisch" 



trucker1963 schrieb:


> Na das liest man doch mal gern.Ein Fahrerkollege und noch im gleichen Alter.



Aber Du färst garantiert die "dicken Pötte" - das wär mir zu langsam . . . Ich liebe die "Quickies" 



trucker1963 schrieb:


> Mit der Hardware die auflistest ,kann man ein paar Punkte machen,aber nicht übermäßig viele.Kannst mal hier :Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich schauen ob deine Komponenten beim CPU und GPU vergleich aufgeführt sind und wieviele PPD sie bringen.



Nach allem, was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe, überlege ich, ob ich NUR mit dem Q8300 falte - das MoBo hat eingebaute Grafik - reicht zur Anzeige - und das unter Linux . . .

Auf jeden Fall hat mir das "Studium" der "Rumpelkammer" schon weitergeholfen - meine Graka bringt ab heute gut die doppelte PPD -
 endlich die Regionen, von denen ich bis jetzt nicht wußte, wie man die erreicht  . . .



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Btw. ich war auch ein Amigafan - früher mal... und C64... ach das waren noch Zeiten
> Allerdings, falten könnte man damit nicht



Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher - man könnte falten . . .
aber die Stirn beim Versuch - immerhin! 

So long . . .


----------



## Uwe64LE (20. November 2011)

Nun will ich mich auch mal outen, auch wenn ich kein "reiner" 70335'er bin. 
Die wichtigsten Daten (Name, Geb.jahr) hab ich ja in meinem Nick untergebracht.

Als ich die ersten Beiträge gelesen hab, kam mir der Gedanke: Mann, hast du viele Nachbarn hier.
Grüße an alle Thüringer (da wurde ich geboren), Berliner (Armee), Merseburger (Studium),
Magdeburger (lange Zeit in der Nähe gewohnt) und vor allem Leipziger.
Im Herzen bin ich dort immer noch zuhause (ist auch noch mein Hauptwohnsitz), obwohl mich die Arbeit 
inzwischen wochentags nach Mainz und dann weiter nach Wiesbaden geführt hat.

Im Moment falte ich mit nem i7-2600K (mal SMP und mal BIG) und 2 GTS450 (eine EVGA FPB und eine 
Gainward GLH).

Noch ne Besonderheit ist, dass ich für drei teams falte, also nicht wundern, dass mein output
nicht so intergalaktisch ist wie bei den meisten von euch "Verrückten" 

Fold on und Grüße an alle Mitfalter.


----------



## T0M@0 (20. November 2011)

Willkommen Uwe! Ist nicht schlimm, dass du noch für TweakPC und EVGA foldest, wichtig ist nur dass du es tust 

über ein paar punkte im Team freut man sich aber immer


----------



## Bumblebee (20. November 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Willkommen Uwe! Ist nicht schlimm, dass du noch für TweakPC und EVGA foldest, wichtig ist nur dass du es tust
> 
> über ein paar punkte im Team freut man sich aber immer



Willkommen, Uwe, schön, dass du (auch) bei uns mitfaltest


----------



## naluwams (21. November 2011)

herzlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 viel spaß beim falten bei PCGH (70335)


----------



## Uwe64LE (21. November 2011)

Danke, Jungs.


----------



## Rurdo (22. November 2011)

Bin wieder nach ein Paar Monaten pause wieder dabei, genauer seitdem ich mir mal die Stromrechnung angeguckt habe, und die garnicht soo extrem ausgefallen ist


----------



## Bumblebee (22. November 2011)

W.B. Rurdo


----------



## Vorsicht_Bissig (26. November 2011)

Hey Leute,

ich falte eigentlich schon seit meinen ersten Tagen als Member im Forum mit und wollte mich einfach mal vorstellen:

Ich bin 15 (ja, noch ein Kiddie hier im Forum ;D) und wohne hinterm Mond zwischen Regensburg und Ingolstadt, wo es nur 4000er DSL gibt 
Über meine Person gibz nich viel zu sagen, ich beschäfige mich in meiner Freizeit hauptsächlich mit Hardware und zocke auch mit meinen Kumpels (v.a. Call of Duty).
Wer mitzocken mag, kann gerne mitmachen (einfach per PN anschreiben ...).

Da ich noch Schüler bin und nicht die Menge an Taschengeld bekomme und außerdem stromsparende Eltern habe, kann ich leider nicht so viel zu unserem Team beitragen (ca 4000PPD) das ganze wird sich aber noch bessern (im Januar kommt ein 2600K).

Ach ja, nochwas: Mein PCGH-Nickname leitet sich von meinem Nachnamen ab, der ist nämlich der einer Raubkatze 

So, das wars jetz eigentlich, wenn noch jemand fragen hat, ich bin ja eigentlich ziemlich oft online ;D

Vorsicht_Bissig


----------



## Psycho1996 (26. November 2011)

Vorsicht_Bissig schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bin 15 (ja, noch ein Kiddie hier im Forum ;D)
> ...


 
Servus^^

Ein Falterkollege im gleichen Alter 

Frohes Falten 

BTW: Wenns ums Saftsparende Falten geht ist dein geplanter 2600k undervolted genial, sollte dann aber möglichst 24/7 laufen (Wegen Bonus bei SMP-WUs)


----------



## Bumblebee (26. November 2011)

Na dann mal ein herzliches Willkommen, *Vorsicht_Bissig* https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/posts/3677045/


----------



## RG Now66 (26. November 2011)

Willkommen, *Vorsicht_Bissig*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Vorsicht_Bissig*


----------



## Vorsicht_Bissig (26. November 2011)

Psycho1996 schrieb:


> BTW: Wenns ums Saftsparende Falten geht ist dein geplanter 2600k undervolted genial, sollte dann aber möglichst 24/7 laufen (Wegen Bonus bei SMP-WUs)


 
24/7 wird nicht gehen, da ich ja wie erwähnt Stromrechnungs-bewusste Eltern habe -> es wird gefaltet, wenn ich am chatten/musikhören bin ;D


----------



## Uwe64LE (26. November 2011)

24/7 ist auch nicht unbedingt erforderlich. 
Da das aber hier der Vorstellungs-Thread ist, will ich nicht allzu sehr vom Thema abweichen
und werfe als Anregung nur mal "-oneunit" in den Raum.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* Uwe64LE *und *Vorsicht_Bissig*


----------



## Stahli (29. November 2011)

Hi

ich stellte mich auch mal grob vor... bin 17 und meinen nachnamen kann man ja aus meinem nickname herauslesen 

ich falte mit nem i5 2500k (4,2Ghz) und das auch teilweise mehrere tage am stück....
das bisschen strom was der verbraucht  fällt bei uns daheim nicht wirklich auf und nachts kostet und der strom sowieso weniger


----------



## acer86 (29. November 2011)

Stahli schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> ich stellte mich auch mal grob vor... bin 17 und meinen nachnamen kann man ja aus meinem nickname herauslesen
> 
> ...



Dan sag ich mal Willkommen im Team

wen du noch fragen hast einfach in der Rumpelkammer melden


----------



## naluwams (29. November 2011)

Wilkommen alle neuzugänge.


----------



## RG Now66 (29. November 2011)

Ein Willkommens- für *Stahli*.

€dit:


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Stahli


----------



## Bumblebee (29. November 2011)

Ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 an Stahli auch von mir (immer noch g**ler Smilie; danke Meier)


----------



## fce4ever (30. November 2011)

Hallo liebe "Faltcommunity",
nach langem mitlesen wollt ich mich nun auch mal als fleißigen Falter vorstellen.
Ich bin der Micha und bin 24 Jahre alt und bin ursprünglich aus der Nähe von Leipzig.
Des Studiums wegen, hat es mich nach Zwickau an die FH verschlagen wo ich nun schon seit Ende 2008 bin -> Des Ende des Studiums naht!
Meine Hobbies sind der Sport, vermehrt der Fussball, aber auch alles andere was eine verleitet sich zu bewegen.
Seit über 10 Jahren bin ich glühender Anhänger vom FC Energie Cottbus und bin durch dick und dünn gegeangen. 
Also auf interessante Diskussionen über Fussball bin ich immer bereit.
Zum falten bin ich vermutlich durch mein Abo von PCGh verleitet wurden, als es mal in einigen Artikeln erwähnt wurde und ich meinen damals neuen Acer 5930G Laptop
mal "richtig" nutzen wollte. 

Zu meinen Falt-systemen:

Notebook Acer 5930G (Windos 7)
Core 2 Duo p8600 2,4 Ghz
4GB RAM
Geforce 9600M GT 512MB GDDR3  Standard (500/1250/800) -> übertacktet (686/1656/820) bei ca. 80-90°C
WD Black 500Gb 7200 2,5"
Anfangs habe ich mit der verbauten 9600M GT mit Standard-Settings gefaltet und war damit nicht richtig zufrieden. 
Somit fing ich an zu übertackten, was aber gar nicht so einfach war da die von Acer verbaute Kühllösung gelinde gesagt sehr bescheiden ist, da keine getrennten Heatpipes verbaut wurden.
Da es leider mein erster und bislang einziger Laptop ist, kannte ich mich mit Laptops zwecks der kritischen Eigenschaften (Display, Scharniere, Kraatzfestigkeit Gehüuse usw.) noch nicht aus.
Mit Übertacktung schaffe ich ca 2000 PPD je nach Projekt. Meine Versuche gleichzeitig mit CPU und GPU zu falten waren auf grund thermischer Probleme nicht machbar, aber vielleicht versuche ich es demnächst nochmal.

Diesen Herbst habe ich mit nun endlich einen neuen Desktop-Rechner zusammengestellt um meinen alten Pentium 4 zu ersetzen.
Desktop (Windows 7>)
Core i5 2500K@3,9Ghz 1,22V Vcore
Thermalright HR-02 Macho 
Gigabyte Z68AP-D3 Mainboaard
8GB DDR3 1333 Teamgroup RAM
HIS Radeon HD 6950 IceQ X, 2GB GDDR5
Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520
ASUS Xonar DX 7.1

Nachdem ich mit meinem laptop "läppige" 2000PPD erreicht habe, bin ich nun mit der Radeon bei ca. 8300PPD und dem Core i5 je nach Projekt bei max. 12000PPD (ich glaube ich hatte mal eins was 15000PPD brachte).
Aber vielleicht ist ja noch mehr möglich? Über gute Tipps würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Dann hoffe ich mal auf gute Zusammenarbeit und viel Spaß.

mfg micha


----------



## Bumblebee (30. November 2011)

Hey Micha
Gruss und glück(falt)auf; das System liest sich schon mal gut 
Und die PPD sind auch da wo sie sein sollten


----------



## T0M@0 (30. November 2011)

willkommen Micha


----------



## Special_Flo (30. November 2011)

Guten Tag,
Ich möchte mich auch mal vorstellen.
Ich bin der Florian,(22 Jahre) aus Hamm , Bockum-Hövel. Bin gerade am Studieren an der FH-Dortmund als Informatiker.
Im 3 Semester.

Ich falte mit


```
1. Desktop CPU: Q8200@3Ghz
Grafikkarte: GTX 470
```


```
2. Benchtable selfmade:
CPU: aktuell Celeron 420 @ 1,6GHz nur zum befeuern.
Grafikkarte: 8800GTS 320MB aktuell.
```


```
3. hin und wieder mal auch mit dem Rechner meiner Mutter mit einer 8800GT
```


mfg Flo


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

fce4ever und Special_Flo


----------



## Bumblebee (30. November 2011)

... und natürlich auch ein herzliches Willkommen an Florian
Unsere Reihen werden immer dichter ...


----------



## RG Now66 (30. November 2011)

Ein Willkommens  an *fce4ever* und *Special_Flo*


----------



## naluwams (3. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

fce4ever und Special_Flo viel spaß beim falten


----------



## Wolvie (7. Dezember 2011)

So, da ich nun schon 3 Mio. Punkte für 70335 abgeliefert habe möchte ich mich nun auch mal offizell vorstellen:

Ich heiße Philip und bin 20. Wohne in einer kleinen Gemeinde im Kreise Karlsruhes. 
Meine Ausbildung als Gärtner habe ich mittlerweile (als Bester ) abgeschlossen. [Hab berufsbedingt ne besondere Beziehung zu Bienen und Tomaten *Zaunpfahl wegsteck*]
Interessieren tu ich mich für alles, was mit Computer, Hardware und so Zeugs zu tun hat; HW-Enthusiast eben 

Momentan falte ich mit 3 Systemen:
- i7-2600k System für SMP, Folding only 24/7, Stromverbrauch 88,8 Watt
- GPU-Falter bestehen aus:
   - GTX260 (192 Shader, 65nm Version... ein Stromverbrauch... )
   - GTS450 
   - GT430 (Im PCI-Slot...)
- i7-720QM (auch mein LP muss seinen Teil leisten, wenn es nicht zum spielen gebraucht wird)

Folding-technisch hatte ich vor die Punktausbeute via SMP und BIG's auf ~ 100k PPD zu steigern. Da aber ab Januar nur noch Systeme mit 16+ Kernen BIG's falten können ist das Vorhaben leider gestorben... (Vll im Juni/Juli auch ein Dual-Socket Server )
Was aber auf alle Fälle als nächstes kommt ist ein neuer Pixelschubser zum spielen (und falten (und vorsichtig geschätzten 60-70k PPD)).
So weit - so gut. Wer fragen hat darf fragen.

Fold on.
Wolvie


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Dezember 2011)

So, da du nun schon 3 Mio. Punkte für 70335 abgeliefert hast möchte ich dich nun auch mal offiziell begrüssen: 

Willkommen, Philip, danke für deinen Einsatz und weiter so


----------



## nfsgame (7. Dezember 2011)

Willkommen, der Zaunpfahl gefällt  . Besonders wenn man den Serverwahn so beobachtet können sich Markus und Marcus warm anziehen  (obwohl letzterer seinen Datenbanken ja auch was gutes tun könnte  )...


----------



## T0M@0 (7. Dezember 2011)

Willkommen 

@nfsgame: meinst du mich?


----------



## nfsgame (7. Dezember 2011)

Joa kann sein . Wüsste nicht wer hier sonst noch was mit Datenbanken zu tun hat die direkt mit uns im Zusammenhang stehen. Aber sieh das -><- wirklich so, bisschen Spaß muss sein .


----------



## Tamiya_Fan (14. Dezember 2011)

Hallo liebe F@H Community!!!

Ich bin schon länger im Forum unterwegs, meist nur als Leser seltener als schreiber.

Seit heute 17:45 Fallte ich für PCGH, vorher habe ich den befriff immer wieder gehört (hier im Forum) konnte aber nichts damit anfangen. Eher durch Zufall bin ich dann hierher gekommen.
Nach dem lesen des F@H für Anfänger habe ich mir gedacht keine schlechte Idee und schon war das Programm oben und läuft, vorallem wegen der SEHR guten How-To's.

Ich selber wohne in Österreich, genauer im Osten Niederösterreichs, Bezirk Baden.
Mit meinen 19 Jahren gehöre ich wahrscheinlich zur Hauptaltersgruppe hier im Forum.
Zurzeit bin ich in einer Lehre als Werkzeugbautechniker,  ja das ist kein Schreibfehler, im 2. Lehrjahr. Ihr denkt euch warum, hier die Erklärung:

2003 habe ich die Volksschule mit einen 1,0 Schnitt abgeschlossen.
2007 war dann meine Hauptschulzeit mit einen Schnitt von 1.125 auch vorbei. Von nun an gings Bergab...
September 2007 habe ich mit meiner HTL Aubildung begonnen, doch lief nichts so wie geplant. Meine Noten waren schlecht und so musste ich bereits im ersten Jahr zur Nachprüfung antreten. Die darauf folgenden Jahre wurden nicht besser. Die Zweite Klasse wiederholt mehr schlecht als recht. Das ganze ging dann bis ende der 3. Klasse wo ich dan einen Schlussstrich zog und in eine Lehrer ging. Meine Beste entscheidung der letzten 4 Jahre

Genug des Negativen, weiter gehts mit meinen Hobbys:

Ich bin begeisterter RC Rennfahrer. 
Mein Auto ist ein 1/10 Elektro Tourenwagen der Marke Yokomo und zwar das Aktuelle Modell BD5 WXi. 
Das Herz ist je nach Strecke ein 4T oder 4.5T Brushless Motor von Thunder Power.
Befeuert wird das ganze von einen SpeedPassion GT2.0 Pro Fahrtenregler.

Natürlich zählt auch mein PC zu meinen Hobbys, aber das brauch ja nicht weiter erwähnen.

Soooo genug von mir nun zu meinen Falter.

Aktuell habe ich:

Phenom 2 X4 955 BE @3.8Ghz mit 1.475VCore
2x EVGA GTX 275 SSC 1792MB
8GB DDR2 von Corsair XMS2
Das ganze vereint auf einen Asus Crosshair 2 Formula

Das wars erst mal.

Ich habe auch schon ein paar fragen und werde mich gleich in den hoffentlich richtigen Treads an euch wenden.

MfG.:
Tamiya_Fan


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Tamiya_Fan


----------



## RG Now66 (14. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tamiya_Fan

und viel Spaß im besten Team der Welt.


----------



## nfsgame (14. Dezember 2011)

Willkommen . 1:10er hab ich hier auch rumstehen, auch einen "Rennbereiten" (Elektro). Komme aber nicht dazu .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Dezember 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Willkommen . 1:10er hab ich hier auch rumstehen, auch einen "Rennbereiten" (Elektro). Komme aber nicht dazu .


Wen 1:8 stehen würde, könnte ich das glatt geschrieben haben.


----------



## Tamiya_Fan (14. Dezember 2011)

Meiner ist auch gerade mehr zerlegt als Fahrbereit....
Der wird gerade für die nächste ETS in Scandiano/Italien im Jänner hergerichtet.

aber ich glaube wir werden OT


----------



## mihapiha (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin etwas unsicher ob ich mich vorstellen sollte. Ich bin zwar (noch) kein 24/7 Falter dieses Teams, aber meiner Meinung nach auch kein wirklich unbekannter. 

Aber ok.

Ich bin der Michael aus Graz und werde hoffentlich meine zwei CPU basierten Faltrechner stabil genug halten können um hier ein paar Punkte beizutragen. Ich bin 26 Jahre alt und studiere noch neben der Arbeit. Mal sehen was sich noch so ergibt. Vielleicht belasse ich beide Systeme hier für längere Zeit. Immerhin kann ich in meinem anderen Team mit meinen 20 Millionen Punkten keine Plätze mehr gutmachen oder wirklich verlieren. Die zwei anderen Falter sind mir überlegen und der 4. ist 8 Millionen Punkte hinter mir. 
Hier ist mein Beitrag doch bedeutend geringer. Die Plätzejagt wird mich hoffentlich zum Falten bewegen, und einen größeren Spaßfaktor bieten als zuvor. Zumindest hoffe ich das. Zwar falte ich bereits (oder erst) seit März 2009 aber es wird doch etwas langweilig mit der Zeit. Hoffentlich wird der Spaßfaktor hier wieder belebt.


----------



## Schmicki (15. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Michael!

Da du dich jetzt offiziel vorgestellt hast - Willkommen (nochmal) im Team (natürlich das beste der Welt )!

Als Faltbegeisteter wäre es doch schade, wenn du in deinem alten Team die Lust am Falten verlieren würdest. Da findest du in userem Team auf jeden Fall mehr Anreize. Auch wenn du dich mit deiner Punkteausbeute sehr schnell durch die Ränge pflügen wirst. Ich denke, unser aktives Forum erzeugt eine gute Stimmung und ist die Basis für ein erfolgreiches Team.

Also, auf eine gute und lange falterische Zusammenarbeit!


----------



## mihapiha (15. Dezember 2011)

Danke! 

Ich freue mich schon. Die ersten Punkte dürften demnächst auf mein Konto segeln und auch dem Team etwas helfen. 
Die Plätzejagt dürfte doch sehr spannend werden. Immerhin habe ich in meinem anderen Team seid circa einem Jahr meinen 3. Platz. 
Da wird es recht spannend für mich sein zu sehen ob der ein oder andere Platz im Team dann gut gemacht wird. Eine nicht unbekannte aber durchaus etwas neue Erfahrung. Ich kann es kaum erwarten. Ich bin auch recht gespannt ob die Begeisterung für das Falten wieder zunimmt.

Meine Faltfarm hat nach den ersten 12h für dieses Team die ersten 21% einer P6903 WU hinter sich, der Core i7 980X @ 4,4 GHz immerhin 17%.
Es ist recht komisch, dass die Geschwindigkeit meiner Faltfarm nicht konstant ist. Ich habe eine TPF bei dieser WU von unter 33 Minuten gesehen, jetzt bin ich wieder über 34 Minuten. Ich bin schon überrascht, und bin auf der Suche nach dem Grund. Vielleicht dieser TurboMode?


----------



## T0M@0 (15. Dezember 2011)

Willkommen 

also wenn du unter windows faltest, dann kann dieses schwanken der TPF an dem ganzen thread umhergeschiebe kommen... turbo kann dies auch noch verstärken, aber ich denke es bringt mehr ppd mit turbo an. (aber kannst ja mal testen)


----------



## Abductee (15. Dezember 2011)

Dann möchte ich mich auch vorstellen.
Ich bin der Wolfi aus Salzburg und ich hab mit dem Falten endlich mal eine vernünftige Verwendung für meinen zweit-PC gefunden 
Die Freude wärte aber nur ein paar Wochen, dann war mir das Watt/PPD-Verhältniss zu wenig.
Gestartet hab ich mit einem undervolteten i5-2400s und einer 6870.
Das brachte zusammen ~11k ppd bei ~160W.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da mich das Fieber vollends gepackt hat und ich mit dem kleinen ITX-Gehäuse eh nicht ganz zufrieden war, musste was anderes her.
Die Grafikkarte und der i5 kamen raus und ein i7-2600k zogen ein.
Das Gehäuse wurde von dem PC-Q08 auf ein Fractal Design Defin Mini gewechselt und der Prolimatech Samuel wurde durch meinen alten Be Quiet Dark Rock Advanced ersetzt.
Gar nicht so einfach den Dark Rock auf dem Mini-ITX Board zu befestigen, die Backplate hat keinen Platz. Stattdessen hab ich Nylon Beilagscheiben verwendet.
Da der Rechner eh nicht bewegt wird, kann ich damit leben. Das Größenverhältniss begeistert mich immer wieder. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles in allem brauch ich jetzt mit -0,16 Offset ~86W und die PPD werden sich die nächsten Tage noch zeigen.
Mit der geringen Stromaufnahme darf er aber nun mit gutem Gewissen in der Abstellkammer durchlaufen.


----------



## RG Now66 (15. Dezember 2011)

Willkommen *Michael* und *Wolfi   
*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Dezember 2011)

Auch wenn ihr schon fleissig im Forum unterwegs seit > 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Michael* und *Wolfi *


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tamiya_Fan, Michael und Wolfi


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Dezember 2011)

... und noch ein ....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tamiya_Fan, Michael und Wolfi​


----------



## Tamiya_Fan (16. Dezember 2011)

Damit nicht immer alle Tamiya_Fan zu mir sagen müssen könts mich auch Flo nenen

Edit:
Verdammt iwie bekomm ich die Sig.. einfach nicht hin....


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Dezember 2011)

Nimm mal diese Zeile

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/sigs/sigimage.php?un= Tamiya_Fan & t= 70335[/url


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. Dezember 2011)

Hallo beisammen!

Ich heisse Martin, komme aus dem Superstardorf Teisendorf. Naja, so viel hört man ja nicht mehr von Tobias Regner. 
Ich bin gelernter Schreiner und Krankenpfleger, das letztere übe ich im Krankenhaus momentan aus.

Ich bastele sehr gerne an meinen PCs rum, baue sie alle selber zusammen und auch mal wieder auseinander. Die meisten Teile bestelle ich bei 
Amazon, da ich dort immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe und der Versand ja wie der Blitz ist!

Ich habe vor ca. einem Jahr schon mal bei Folding@home gefaltet, aber da mein PC damals etwas laut noch war, hielt ich das nicht lange durch.
Jetzt habe ich meinen 980X deutlich aufgebessert mit einem Corsair H70 Kühler, der sehr leise ist und auch bei 4,18GHZ noch sehr gut kühlt.
Ausserdem laufen auch noch drei I7-2600Ks, die in Mini-ATX Gehäuse laufen, mit. Somit komme ich in meinen besten Zeiten auf 160000-170000 Punkte.
Alle 4 PCs benötigen max. 800W. Den 980x werde ich nicht immer am laufen haben, da ich diesen auch zum Spielen und 3D-Filme anschauen über Beamer verwende.

Ich hoffe, ich kann dazu beitragen, dass das PCGH-Team 70335 in der Rangliste noch weiter nach oben steigt!
Und natürlich auch, das die Forschung weiter vorangetrieben wird......

Freue mich auf gute Zusammenarbeit und auf Antworten bzw. Mails.
Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## mihapiha (18. Dezember 2011)

Hallo und willkommen im Team.


----------



## Abductee (18. Dezember 2011)

Welcome!

drei I7-2600K undervoltet (deswegen das s) oder drei 2600s?
oder war das `s für die mehrzahl?


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. Dezember 2011)

Nein das s steht für Mehrzahl(von mir angehängt), da ich 3 am laufen habe. Vom Mainboard automatisch auf 3,5GHZ um 100MHZ übertaktet. Weiter kann ich die Minis nicht übertakten, aber dafür brauchen sie auch nur unter Volllast 100W.


----------



## Abductee (18. Dezember 2011)

nicht undervoltet?
mein 2600k braucht mit -0,12V als gesamtsystem ~85W


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

picar81_4711


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. Dezember 2011)

Interessanter Gedanke! Ich wollte immer nach oben, aber dass ich mit der Spannung nach unten gehe, auf das bin ich nicht gekommen, danke! Mal schaun....


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Dezember 2011)

Willkommen, *picar81_4711*, auch von mir

Dass du rege mitfaltest sieht man ja an der Teamliste


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. Dezember 2011)

Hallo *mihapiha*,
ich habe gelesen, dass Du hier faltest, da du einen größeren Spaßfaktor wegen Rang sucht. Ich glaube, der ist hier gegeben....


----------



## Schmicki (18. Dezember 2011)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Hallo beisammen!


 
Hallo Martin!

Vier PCs ist schon mal eine Ansage und das sieht man auch an der Punkteausbeute! 
Wäre nett, wenn du ein paar Bilder von deinem Gespann hochladen würdest.


----------



## RG Now66 (18. Dezember 2011)

Willkommen im Team Martin 

ich bin auch gespannt auf ein paar Bilder von deiner "Faltfarm"


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. Dezember 2011)

Dann werd ich mal was hochladen......


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der 980x läuft in einem Celsius Ultra-Gehäuse, da dieses eine sehr gute Kühlung auch für die Grafikkarte vorgesehen hat und ich finde es auch irgendwie witzig...
Das an der Frontseite ist etwas sebstgebasteltes: HDD-LED, Reset, Power-Sitch und Lüfterregelung für einen Lüfter des H70 Corsairs-Kühler. Der andere wird übers Mainboard geregelt. 
Die anderen zwei Bilder zeigen meine 2 Minis, auf beiden läuft ein 2600K mit ja einem Scythe Shuriken Kühler. Und der dritte 2700k steht im Keller. mit Lan über Steckdose.
Der 980x läuft mit Linux direkt, ohne Windows. Die anderen 3 laufen mit Windows 64 und Vmware. Nur einer bzw. auch der 980x hängt an einem Bildschirm, die anderen 2 steuere ich über Teamviewer über den dritten.




Sorry, war ein Schreibfehler, natürlich ein 2600k statt 2700k.


----------



## Rurdo (24. Dezember 2011)

Mich würde deine Stromrechnung interessieren ^^
EDIT: es währe doch toll wenn die Liste auf der ersten seite aktualisiert wird, sodass man etwas überblick gewinnt...


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. Dezember 2011)

Beim Falten schaut man doch nicht auf die Stromrechnung! 
Im Monat ca. 170 Euro, der Spass ist es mir wert und es ist ja auch für einen guten Zweck. Andere geben es für sonstige Bedürfnisse aus.....


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. Januar 2012)

Habe gelesen, dass sich einige Gedanken über meine Punkteausbeute machen.....ich kann Euch beruhigen.....habe momentan "etwas mehr" am falten.
"etwas mehr"= 2 x 980X mit 4 GHZ, 1 x Server 2xAMD Opteron 6272 und noch 2 x 2600K.
Mit dem Server habe ich zwar am WE schon begonnen zu falten, leider ging eine WU verloren....aber wenn jetzt dann alles passt, werde ich auf >300PPD kommen.

Wir können leider nicht verhindern, dass uns HPCS überholt, aber vielleicht schaffen wir es, im Windschatten zu bleiben....(sehr langer Windschatten...)


----------



## Gamer090 (14. März 2012)

Hi zusammen

Stelle mich auch mal kurz vor damit ihr wisst wer ich ungefähr bin. 

Zum Falten bin ich gekommen als ich mal irgendwo gelesen habe was das überhaupt ist und habe es einfach mal mit der PS3 ausprobiert und die Konsole mal so 6 Stunden am Stück angelassen und dabei mehrmals die gleiche Musik gehört und gezeichnet, zum Zeichnen komme ich noch. 
Da ich nur ungefähr 1 1/2 Stunden Musik auf der Platte der PS3 habe könnt ihr euch vorstellen wie oft ich jedes Lied gehört habe bei 6 Stunden Laufzeit  
Bin noch nicht in einem Team gewesen, will mich aber dem PCGH Team anschliessen  bin ja seit so langem hier Registriert wo soll ich mich sonst anmelden. 

Wegen dem Zeichnen das ich erwähnt habe, ich zeichne zur Zeit als eine Art Hausaufgabe der htw in Berlin, mit dem Ziel dort eine Ausbildung zum Game Designer zu machen und Zeichnungen und fertige Objekte gehören nunmal dazu. Man bekommt ein Thema und dazu muss man sich etwas einfallen lassen, wer gut genug ist und das Talent hat muss noch Eignungsprüfung machen und und 40 dürfen sich dann im Oktober freuen dort eine Ausbildung machen zu können. 

Da meinem Game-PC ein Netzteil fehlt, habe ich zur Zeit nur den PC mit einer AMD E-350 APU drin und die kommt bei Vista ganz schön ins Schwitzen wenn ich Spiele starte die eine Dual Core CPU als Empfohlen haben, aber schnell ist der schon.
Wenn ich dann mal das Geld dazu habe für einen neuen PC was aber noch lange dauern wird wegen der Ausbildung an der htw, dann werde ich eine Aktuelle CPU und GPU verbauen und dann auch mit dem PC am Falten teilnehmen.

Wenn noch Fragen sind, fragt einfach, wenn ich Hungrig bin beisse ich Essen und keine Menschen  

Hoffe das ich jetzt nicht 24 Stunden und 7 Tage lang die PS3 anhaben muss den ein paar Stunden pro Woche ok.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. März 2012)

Willkommen, *Gamer090* bei unserem tollen Haufen


----------



## RG Now66 (14. März 2012)

Willkommen *Gamer090 *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Gamer090*

Die gute alte Einstiegsdroge PS3.


----------



## Gamer090 (14. März 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Willkommen, *Gamer090* bei unserem tollen Haufen


 


RG Now66 schrieb:


> Willkommen *Gamer090 *


 


A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> *Gamer090*
> ...


 
Das nenne ich mal eine tolle Begrüssung  Vielen Dank und naja so schlimm ist die PS3 doch gar nicht


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. März 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das nenne ich mal eine tolle Begrüssung  Vielen Dank und naja so schlimm ist die PS3 doch gar nicht


Leider ist sie vom PPD/Watt-Verhältnis (~10PPD/Watt) leider alles andere als zeitgemäss > ich spreche aus Erfahrung da ich selber 3 Jahre und über 3'000WU's mit ihr gefaltet habe. 

Falls du was bezüglich PS3 und falten wissen willst > http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...64-howto-falten-mit-der-playstation3-ps3.html

Falls Fragen auftauchen, einfach in der Ruka (Rumpelkammer) melden, damit unser ganzen Threads hier nicht "Off-Topic"-Beiträgen gefüllt werden.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* Gamer090 
*


----------



## mallkuss (11. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Name ist Markus und ich wohn ganz im Süden am Bodensee. Bin 34 und neben PC schrauen und spielen fahr ich gerne Auto (ein Jugendtraum: BMW M3) und schau Filme. Hab früher schon sehr viel für Seti gemacht, und seit einiger Zeit kann ich dem Folding-Virus nicht mehr wiederstehen 

Bau gerade nen Mini-Falter mit ner GTS450 auf, plane auch ein Ivy Brigde System zum falten anzuschaffen, jetzt gibts aber erst mal neue Bremsen rumum  Hab den Server-Wahn ausgiebig studiert, ein doppel-Xeon system würde mir auch gut gefallen 

Wäre auch durchaus mal an nem Treffen interessiert, hab den EIndruck es sind einige Schweizer hier unterwegs?

noch frohes Falten!

ciao,
Markus


----------



## Gamer090 (11. April 2012)

mallkuss schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mein Name ist Markus und ich wohn ganz im Süden am Bodensee. Bin 34 und neben PC schrauen und spielen fahr ich gerne Auto (ein Jugendtraum: BMW M3) und schau Filme. Hab früher schon sehr viel für Seti gemacht, und seit einiger Zeit kann ich dem Folding-Virus nicht mehr wiederstehen
> 
> ...



Hi Markus und willkommen. Bist nicht der einzige aus der Schweiz in der Gruppe.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *mallkuss*


----------



## mallkuss (11. April 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Hi Markus und willkommen. Bist nicht der einzige aus der Schweiz in der Gruppe.


 wohne noch in D, aber am See und damit Schweiz-nahe  sorry falls das nicht klar war...


----------



## Bumblebee (11. April 2012)

Hallo mallkuss, willkommen im Team

Tatsächlich hat es einige Schweizer hier (und auch Österreich ist vertreten) aber hauptsächlich sind wir alle Falter


----------



## Abductee (11. April 2012)

außer einem, der ist kein schmetterling:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: 
Quelle: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-folding-home-thread-ii-2195.html#post4118309


----------



## nfsgame (11. April 2012)

Denkt bitte an Quellenangaben bei Bildern .


Aber auch von mir ein Willkommen!


----------



## RG Now66 (11. April 2012)

Hallo *mallkuss*, willkommen im besten Team der Welt


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. April 2012)

Hallo *mallkuss* ! Ich möchte Dich auch recht herzlich begrüßen!!! Deine (Team-)Wahl wahr richtig........


----------



## Schmidde (11. April 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Hallo *mallkuss* ! Ich möchte Dich auch recht herzlich begrüßen!!! Deine (Team-)Wahl wahr richtig........


 
Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *mallkuss*


----------



## mallkuss (12. April 2012)

danke euch allen für die netten Begrüßungen  gefällt mir!


----------



## Erik Cartman (21. Mai 2012)

Hiho erstmal

Mein Name ist Christoph, Ich bin 21...bzw bald 22 und im Forum Als Erik Cartman unterwegs (Folding@home Erik_Cartman  ,wozu auch immer der Strich sein musste).
Mein Hobbys sind Casemodding, zocken und Mountainbiken (Wenns Bike mal grade nicht Schrott ist).
Zur Zeit mache Ich ne Ausbildung zum Werbefritzen (Schilder und Lichtreklamehersteller) und bin neulich mal aufs Falten gestoßen. Da Ich dadurch gutes bewirken kann, und mein Rechner sowieso dauernd läuft, dachte Ich mir ich stosse mal zum Team
In Planung für die Zukunft ist eine NAS - Folding@Home Kombination. Aber ist noch geheim

So let's fold

MfG


----------



## T0M@0 (21. Mai 2012)

Na dann frohes falten


----------



## RG Now66 (21. Mai 2012)

Hi *Christoph *und viel Spaß und Erfolg  beim falten.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Mai 2012)

Erik Cartman schrieb:


> Hiho erstmal
> 
> Mein Name ist Christoph, Ich bin 21...bzw bald 22 und im Forum Als Erik Cartman unterwegs (Folding@home Erik_Cartman  ,wozu auch immer der Strich sein musste).
> Mein Hobbys sind Casemodding, zocken und Mountainbiken (Wenns Bike mal grade nicht Schrott ist).
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo *Christoph* und willkommen im Club der (Falt-)Verrückten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Christoph


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. Mai 2012)

Hallo Christoph! Deine biologischen und technologischen Eigenschaften werden assimiliert und den unseren hinzugefügt. Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen im Team!


----------



## mae1cum77 (22. Mai 2012)

Ho Hi... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mallkuss (22. Mai 2012)

Ach von mir ein Herzliches Willkommen!


----------



## Speeedy (16. Juni 2012)

So dann bin ich jetzt wohl auch mal dran.

Mein Name ist Thomas, bin ich 26 Jahre alt und komme aus Lübbenau im schönen Spreewald.
Für diejenigen denen der Spreewald auch nichts sagt das liegt im Süden Brandenburgs bei Cottbus.
Ich bin aber auch oft in Hessen unterwegs vor allem in Frankfurt, Marburg und ab und an mal Giessen.

Ich habe Energieelektroniker (Betriebstechnik) gelernt und arbeite in diesem Feld jetzt schon seit einigen Jahren bei einem regionalen Energieversorger.

Zum falten bin ich wie die meisten durch einen Artikel in der PCGH gekommen, als mein System noch auf einem aktuellen Stand war und damit auch wirklich effizient zum falten.
Lange habe ich allerdings leider nicht gefalten den nach nicht alzu langer Zeit gab es Probleme mit dem Client bei mir und auch nach mehrmaliger Neuinstallation waren diese nicht weg zu bekommen.
Nun ist mein C2D 6600@3,33GHz langsam auch nicht mehr der jüngste und ich bin gerade am zusammenstellen eines neuen Systems. 
Durch das anmelden hier im Forum bin ich dann irgendwie wieder darauf gekommen es mal wieder mit dem falten zu versuchen.
Auch wenn es sich dann wohl erst mit dem neuen System so richtig lohnen dürfte.

Motivation ist einfach das ich weiss das es einen guten Zweck verfolgt und natürlich auch wegen dem Wettbewerb und der Community

Wenn ich grad nicht am Rechner sitzte, Diablo 3 oder XBOX zocke dann bastel ich gern an meinem Auto rum, fahre Motorrad oder Mountainbike und ich gehe regelmäßig 2-3 mal die Woche ins Fitnessstudio.
Im Winter fahre ich auch gern Snowboard allerdings ist das in unserer Region jetzt eher schwierig.
Ansonsten alles was halt jeder gern macht, mit Kumpels rumhängen und auf Partys gehen... 

So das war es erstmal von mir. 
Freue mich das ich wieder dabei bin und hoffe hier bald auch meinen (dann ein bisschen größeren) Teil dazu beitragen zu können die 70335 in die Top 10 zu bringen! 

Der Thomas


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Juni 2012)

Auch hier nochmals ein Hallo, Thomas

Mit dem neuen System wird übrigens auch D3 schöner zu spielen


----------



## Abductee (16. Juni 2012)

Willkommen!


----------



## Speeedy (16. Juni 2012)

Diablo III war wohl nach langer Zeit (in der ich wenn überhaupt eher XBOX gespielt habe) wohl auch der Anstoß gebende Punkt mir über ein neues System gedanken zu machen. 
Obwohl es im Moment auch noch mit allen Details recht gut läuft.


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. Juni 2012)

Willkommen im Team!!!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Speeedy/Thomas


----------



## RG Now66 (17. Juni 2012)

Willkommen *Thomas 
*


----------



## Nickles (18. Juni 2012)

Moinsen,habe mir den client grade gedownloaded und lasse auf meiner 7970 fèr das Pcgh team Rechnen
Irgendwie Langsam wenn man die rechenpower der Graka bedenkt :?
10 stunden fèr ein so ein teil...


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Juni 2012)

Nickles schrieb:


> Moinsen,habe mir den client grade gedownloaded und lasse auf meiner 7970 fèr das Pcgh team Rechnen
> Irgendwie Langsam wenn man die rechenpower der Graka bedenkt :?
> 10 stunden fèr ein so ein teil...



Willkommen, Nickles
Ja, leider liefern die ATI-Karten trotz V7 immer noch nicht ihrem Leistungspotenzial entsprechende Resultate
Deshalb falten viele von uns mit N_VIDIA-Karten


----------



## RG Now66 (18. Juni 2012)

Willkommen Nickles im besten Team der Welt !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Nickles*


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Speeedy*/Thomas und *Nickles*


----------



## GBoos (20. Juni 2012)

Hi,

mein Name ist Mike und ich wuerde gerne mitmachen. Ich wohne auf Zypern und versuche hier nicht zu verbrennen.

Ich habe aber nur ein Dual Xenon X5482er Setup mit 2 mal GTX460SE im SLI. Reicht Euch das um mitmachen zu koennen ? Ist es immer noch die Team Nr. 70335 ? Wuerde mich freuen ...


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. Juni 2012)

GBoos schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mein Name ist Mike und ich wuerde gerne mitmachen. Ich wohne auf Zypern und versuche hier nicht zu verbrennen.
> 
> Ich habe aber nur ein Dual Xenon X5482er Setup mit 2 mal GTX460SE im SLI. Reicht Euch das um mitmachen zu koennen ? Ist es immer noch die Team Nr. 70335 ? Wuerde mich freuen ...



Hallo und willkommen! Ja Teamnummer ist 70335. Wenn Du Fragen hast, einfach im Hauptthread (Rumpelkammer) stellen........mit Deinem System kannst schön Punkte machen!


----------



## RG Now66 (20. Juni 2012)

Willkommen Mike


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Juni 2012)

Hallo Mike, auch von mir ein *willkommen*

Und nur um das klarzustellen; es gibt keinen "Eintrittspreis" - bei uns darf jeder mitmachen


----------



## GBoos (20. Juni 2012)

Hey .... super vielen Dank fuer die "warmen" Willkommens-Gruesse. Bin auch gleich ran an die Sache und schaue mal was ich leisten kann. Fragen kommen bestimmt 100e ...  . Nochmals danke.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *GBoos*


----------



## ernei (21. Juni 2012)

Hi,



GBoos schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mein Name ist Mike und ich wuerde gerne mitmachen. Ich wohne auf Zypern und versuche hier nicht zu verbrennen.
> 
> Ich habe aber nur ein Dual Xenon X5482er Setup mit 2 mal GTX460SE im SLI. Reicht Euch das um mitmachen zu koennen ? Ist es immer noch die Team Nr. 70335 ? Wuerde mich freuen ...



 Willkommen und schönes System.


----------



## DaN_I (30. Juni 2012)

Hallo ihr Falter vom PCGH Folding Team!

Falte jetzt seit Mai für das Team und wollte mich mal vorstellen. Ich heiße Daniel, bin ein 81 Jahrgang und selbstständig in der Immobilienbranche tätig. Mit meiner Freundin und unseren zwei süßen (Tochter 4 Jahre + Sohn 6 Monate) wohne ich in einem kleinen Kreisstädtchen in der Nähe von München. Wenn mir meine Familie und die Arbeit etwas Zeit lässt, gehe ich Paintball spielen (Landesliga DPL), fahre Mountainbike oder gehe klettern und im Winter Skitouren 
- und last but not least etwas an den Rechnern schrauben und das eine oder andere Spiel zocken.    

Auf das Folding@Home Projekt bin ich in einem Artikel gestoßen und fand es eine super Idee, im Dienste der Wissenschaft (und natürlich für das Team) etwas Rechenkapazität zu spenden. Da mein kleiner HomeServer wegen Backup`s und Datenaustausch sowieso 24/7 läuft, hab ich gleich mal losgelegt.
An dieser Stelle ein *großes Dankeschön* für die hilfreiche HowTo Übersicht von nfsgame!   

In diesem Sinn ....      

*Let`s fold!*


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *DaN_I*


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Juni 2012)

Hallo *DaN_I* und willkommen im Team - hast dich ja in einem Affenzahn in die Top 10 gefaltet


----------



## RG Now66 (30. Juni 2012)

Willkommen *Daniel *


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. Juni 2012)

Hallo *DaN_I* auch von mir ein Willkommen! ......Bist mein Baujahr!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *DaN_I*


picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Hallo *DaN_I* auch von mir ein Willkommen! ......Bist mein Baujahr!


Meins auch.


----------



## Research (5. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

Auch Research ist dabei.

System: Mein neues unter Wasser:

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T @ Stock (noch) @ Heatkiller
ASUS M5A99X EVO NB @ Heatkiller @ Stock und SpWa  Anfitec
AMD HD6970 @ Aquagrafix @ Stock
8GB DDR3 1600 LV G.Skill Sniper 
Laing DCC-1T Plus
16/10 Schlauch ca. 6m 
5,25"AGB Koolance + Sensor
200er Radi Phobya, linke Seite
420er Phobya, Boden
ca. 3L InnoProtect
FlowSensor
Aquaero 5 Pro

All in Xigmatek Elysium

Powered by Scythe Stronger 600W

All @ Win 7 Prof 64 Bit


Welches Direkt X Brauche ich noch?

Und was falte ich gerade?

CPU Macht nach rund 10 Minuten 6% (Selbst gemessene TPF 3Minuten)
GPU 0.

Hier meine Config:


----------



## Abductee (5. Juli 2012)

was hast du für einstellungen bei den slots genommen?
hast du bei der installation angegeben smp+gpu?


----------



## Research (5. Juli 2012)

SMP+GPU Rest wie in den Bildern Post zuvor.

Wasser: 32°C, 
CPU: 32°C, 
GPU: 40°C. 

Raum: 26°C.


----------



## RG Now66 (5. Juli 2012)

Willkommen *Research* 
und viel Spass im besten Team der Welt


----------



## Research (5. Juli 2012)

Platz 15 

Die GraKa hat zwar 100% Auslastung, macht aber nichts.


----------



## Abductee (5. Juli 2012)

du musst den cpu client von -1 auf 5 umstellen.


----------



## T0M@0 (5. Juli 2012)

Willkommen und viel Spaß hier


----------



## Research (5. Juli 2012)

So. CPU ist jetzt 5. (5 Threats)
Was jetzt?



Edit: Problem mit der Leistung vorerst gelöst.

Research's contributions to Folding@home


----------



## Legacyy (16. Juli 2012)

Soo, bin auch mal F@H beigetreten 
Hoffe ich kann nen kleinen Teil dazu beitragen^^

btw, hab team  70335 angegeben und das zeigt trotzem im profil ein anderes team an oO

bei status - team statistics steht aber pcgh


----------



## sc59 (16. Juli 2012)

Hallo und ein herzliches willkommen Legacyy,
welchen Client benutzt du ?
in welchem Profil wird das falsche Team angezeigt?
greetz sc59


----------



## Legacyy (16. Juli 2012)

hab den F@H-GPU client. 
Auf meiner Seite stehe irgendein anderes Team drin.. Bei den Optionen des Clients hab ich aber 70335 für da PCGh Team eingetragen


----------



## sc59 (16. Juli 2012)

Hmmm!!!
noch mal TeamNr. eingeben und speichern. eventuell Client neu starten.
und im Log das dir der Client ausgibt nachschaun ob 70335 richtig übernommen wurde.


----------



## Legacyy (16. Juli 2012)

[11:46:31] - User name: Legacyy (Team 70335)
[11:46:31] - User ID: ....

so stimmts.. mal sehen, was es nach dem nächsten Update anzeigt^^


----------



## RG Now66 (16. Juli 2012)

Herzlich Willkommen *Legacyy *


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Legacyy*


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Juli 2012)

Auch von mir 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Legacyy*​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Juli 2012)

*Legacyy*


----------



## Speeedy (17. Juli 2012)

Herzlich Willkommen Legacyy!


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. Juli 2012)

Und von mir: Willkommen Legacyy!


----------



## Legacyy (17. Juli 2012)

was ne nette Begrüßung 

€dit:
Donor *Legacyy*
Team  *PC Games Hardware (70335) * 
Score*5187 *  

Läuft endlich


----------



## Research (18. Juli 2012)

Willkommen.

Hatte am Anfang das Gleiche Problem. Ganze 9 WUs verloren....

Mal sehen wann du mich einholst.


----------



## wolf7 (4. September 2012)

Ich melde mich dann auch noch mal in dem thread hier^^ mal sehen, ob ich dieses Mal länger durchhalte, als 2009?, wo ich scho mal weng mit gefaltet habe. 
auf ein fröhliches Falten und gutes Stromverbraten. (ich zahl ja nix zumindest in hinsicht auf meinen fileserver)

edit: damn 25.11.2007 war meine erste WU, mann is des lange her.


----------



## Airboume (13. September 2012)

Ahoi.
Ich versuch mich nun auch mal am folden mit meiner Kiste. 
Team hab ich eingegeben und Nutzername ist airboume. Schätze mal, dass ich alles richtig gemacht hab. 

LG
Air


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. September 2012)

Hallo *Airboume* und willkommen im besten Team! 
(Hast auch einen Passkey verwendet, damit du beim Falten mit SMP(CPU) auch Bonuspunkte bekommst?


----------



## Airboume (13. September 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Hallo *Airboume* und willkommen im besten Team!
> (Hast auch einen Passkey verwendet, damit du beim Falten mit SMP(CPU) auch Bonuspunkte bekommst?


 Danke 
Und ich hab keinen Passkey.^^
Ich hab sowieso erstmal kaum Ahnung von all dem.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Airboume*


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. September 2012)

Airboume schrieb:


> Danke
> Und ich hab keinen Passkey.^^
> Ich hab sowieso erstmal kaum Ahnung von all dem.


Den Passkey bekommst Du hier: Folding@Home
das ist wirklich wertvoll, so ein Passkey, da bekommst da vielfache an Punkte.....
Und eine schöne Anleitung gibt es hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/162958-howto-ubersicht.html


----------



## Bumblebee (13. September 2012)

Willkommen, *Airboume* 

Und hier kriegst du den passkey http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

.. picar war schneller


----------



## RG Now66 (13. September 2012)

Willkommen *Airboume* im besten Team!


----------



## Airboume (13. September 2012)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> *Airboume*


 Danke. 


picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Den Passkey bekommst Du hier: Folding@Home
> das ist wirklich wertvoll, so ein Passkey, da bekommst da vielfache an Punkte.....
> Und eine schöne Anleitung gibt es hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/162958-howto-ubersicht.html


 Passkey - check 


Bumblebee schrieb:


> Willkommen, *Airboume*
> 
> Und hier kriegst du den passkey Folding@Home
> 
> .. picar war schneller


 Dankeschön 


RG Now66 schrieb:


> Willkommen *Airboume* im besten Team!


 Hier auch danke  

Und die Graka zirpt und die CPU glüht - hach, ich glaub daran kann ich mich gewöhnen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. September 2012)

*@Airboume*: Hast du schon eine WU erfolgreich abgegeben? Ich kann Dich nicht finden unter Deinem Namen......


----------



## Airboume (14. September 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> *@Airboume*: Hast du schon eine WU erfolgreich abgegeben? Ich kann Dich nicht finden unter Deinem Namen......


 Nein, bisher keine Zeit gehabt Windows so lang am Stck laufen zu lassen. 
In 4 1/2 Stunden hab ichs, wenn nichts dazwischenkommt


----------



## Aggrotyp (17. September 2012)

hi ich bin der markus!

hab mich zufällig ins thema F@H eingelesen, als ich auf abductee´s verkaufsthread aufm marktplatz gestoßen bin. 
nach ein paar stunden input von google hab ich mich dann halt mal rangemacht und versuche meinen kleinen beitrag zu leisten (natürlich im pcgh team).
zwei wu´s hat meine 560ti schon gefaltet, den rest hat der 1090t übernommen.

wünsch euch noch alles gute und fröhliches falten ans gesamte team


----------



## Schmicki (17. September 2012)

Hallo Markus!

Willkommen in unserem bescheidenen Team. Ich wünsche dir *extrem* viel Spaß dabei, deinen Teil für eine bessere Welt zu leisten!


----------



## Sunjy (17. September 2012)

Hey ho leute.

So bin grad in euer Team gekommen und hab mit dem Falten begonnen. Ich weiß mein Rechner is ne Krücke aber ich hoffe das n bisschen was geht.

Nun einige fragen. Wo sehe ich meine Punkte und wie bekomme ich sone schöne Liste in meine Signatur wie ihr sie habt?

Meine 3 Kerne sind immer nur zu etwa 25% ausgelastet sobald das FaltFenster offen ist. Kann man dem Prog irgendwie mehr Ressourcen zuweisen?
Hab Windows 7 Home Premium.

Grüße Sunjy


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. September 2012)

Hallo *Sunjy* und willkommen im besten Team! 
Wie bereits angesprochen wurde, ist es am produktivsten, wenn Du nur mit der CPU(SMP) faltest, einfach die GPU in der Configuration(Slots) rauslöschen....
....verwendest Du einen *Passkey*, damit Du Bonuspunkte bekommst? Und Teamnummer lautet 70335....


----------



## RG Now66 (18. September 2012)

Willkommen markus und Sunjy im Team  
Ich wünsche euch extrem viel Spass


----------



## Bumblebee (18. September 2012)

Ein Willkommen an *markus* und *Sunjy* auch von mir

Wünsche euch beiden *ekzem*  viel Spasss und Freude


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. September 2012)

Hallo Markus!
Auch von mir ein *Willkommen*!


----------



## PCGHGS (18. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Airboume*, Markus (*Aggrotyp*) und* Sunjy*


----------



## T0M@0 (18. September 2012)

Willkommen den neuen hier


----------



## Raketenjoint (18. September 2012)

Mist, jetzt hatte ich glatt vergessen, mich vorzustellen ...
Minderjährig und schon Altersdemenz --> Teenager.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Airboume, **Aggrotyp und** Sunjy > rockt die Hütte *


----------



## Airboume (19. September 2012)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> [...]





T0M@0 schrieb:


> [...]





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> [...]


 danke, danke. 

Leider kann ich nicht ganz so, wie ich wollte, weil meine Graka unter Last ordentlich fiept und das fiepen nicht immer nach dem Folden mitaufhört. 
Eine Frage noch: Bekomm ich nun auch einen "F@H-Team-Member (m/w)" Emblem? 

edit: Habs schon gefunden. Da kann sich ja jeder Folder nennen. o.O


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. September 2012)

Airboume schrieb:


> Eine Frage noch: Bekomm ich nun auch einen "F@H-Team-Member (m/w)" Emblem?


Du musst der Benutzergruppe "PCGH Folding@Home-Member" beitreten.


----------



## robbi1204 (21. September 2012)

Ja dann werd i mich auch mal endlich "outen", falten hab i schon vor langen mal angefangen
und muste leider sehr lange pausieren aber nun bin ich bzw mein 1090t wieder fleißig dabei.


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. September 2012)

Hallo *robbi1204* und willkommen zurück!


----------



## Hanisch1982 (12. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

ich hab jetzt auch mal angefangen zu falten!
Natürlich für das Team von PCGH!

Gibt es Benchmarks zu dem Thema? Würd mich sehr interessieren, hab grad meine zwei Xeon X5570 laufen.
Vielleicht is meine ausgemusterte 6950 kombiniert mit den ebenso aus meinen Hauptrechner verbanten
zwei Xeon E5504 schneller?

Welche CPUs sind schneller? Opteron, Xeon?
GPUs: AMD, Nvidia

Ich hoffe mir kann geholfen werden!


----------



## RG Now66 (12. Oktober 2012)

Willkommen *Hanisch1982* im besten Team der Welt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hanisch1982 schrieb:


> Gibt es Benchmarks zu dem Thema? Würd mich sehr interessieren, hab grad meine zwei Xeon X5570 laufen.
> Vielleicht is meine ausgemusterte 6950 kombiniert mit den ebenso aus meinen Hauptrechner verbanten
> zwei Xeon E5504 schneller?
> 
> ...


 
Zu Benchmarks haben wir hier ein paar Vergleichwerte.
Zur GPU: Nvidia ist das beste um am meisten PPD zu schaufeln (hatt das beste PPD/Watt-Verhältnis)


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Oktober 2012)

Hanisch1982 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab jetzt auch mal angefangen zu falten!
> Natürlich für das Team von PCGH!


 
Erst mal auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen



Hanisch1982 schrieb:


> ... hab grad meine zwei Xeon X5570 laufen.


 
Ein klarer Kandidat um unter LINUX (am besten UBUNTU 10.10) die "Server"-SMP's zu verfalten 



Hanisch1982 schrieb:


> ... Vielleicht is meine ausgemusterte 6950 kombiniert mit den ebenso aus meinen Hauptrechner verbannten zwei Xeon E5504 schneller?


 
Definitiv nein



Hanisch1982 schrieb:


> Welche CPUs sind schneller? Opteron, Xeon?
> GPUs: AMD, Nvidia


 
Je nach dem
N_VIDIA


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Hanisch1982*


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. Oktober 2012)

Auch von mir ein Willkomen, *Hanisch1982!*


Bumblebee schrieb:


> ..................
> 
> Ein klarer Kandidat um unter LINUX (am besten UBUNTU 10.10) die "Server"-SMP's zu verfalten
> ...............


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen!


----------



## Hanisch1982 (12. Oktober 2012)

OK!

Muß ich mir wohl noch das Linux drauf machen.
Wie groß is den der Performance Vorteil zu Win7?


----------



## PAUI (12. Oktober 2012)

also Linux ist Ressourcensparender. und unter Linux kann man nur Big WU´s falten.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Oktober 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> also Linux ist Ressourcensparender. und unter Linux kann man nur Big WU´s falten.



Ich will mal nicht zu sehr "smart-assen" - nur zum besseren Verständnis

... und nur unter LINUX kann man BIG_WU's falten


----------



## PAUI (12. Oktober 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich will mal nicht zu sehr "smart-assen" - nur zum besseren Verständnis
> 
> ... und nur unter LINUX kann man BIG_WU's falten


 
oder so, so meinte ich es natürlich auch.


----------



## Hanisch1982 (12. Oktober 2012)

Gut...

Die Nvidias sind also besser dafür geeignet als die ATIs.
Sind den die Quadro Karten gegenüber den Spieler Karten im Vorteil?
Die und auch die Fire Pro Karten sollten doch für solche Aufgaben optimiert sein.
Oder?
Linux werd ich mir noch besorgen, des steht fest.

Hätte da noch a Frage:
Ich bearbeite grade das Projekt 7809 (6, 84, 27) was bedeuten die Werte in der Klammer?
Und Was sind die Credit? Punkte?
Und bei Other details steht:
"This Project (p7809) is set for 1722.50 points, a preferred deadline of 25,60 days, and a final deadline 55.46 days"
Bedeutet das, daß ich 25,6 Tage Zeit habe um die Aufgabe zu erfüllen um Bonuspunkte zu bekommen?
Wenn ich länger als 55.46 Tage brauche bekomme ich keine 1722.5 Punkte?

Falls das schon irgendwo erleutert is sorry!

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. Oktober 2012)

Sollten wir mal umschwenken auf die Rumpelkammer
Hier meine Antwort auf Deine Fragen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-folding-home-thread-ii-2366.html#post4635338


----------



## AlpineRider (21. Oktober 2012)

Seid gegrüßt, wertes Falter-Team.

Derzeit falte ich wieder für das Team #70335 samt Passkey mit meinem Core i5-750 @ 3,6 GHz und meiner GTX750 all-stock und heize damit mein Arbeitszimmer während der kalten Tage 
Ein Strommessgerät zeigt mir den Verbrauch gleich in €€€ an, damit ich den Überblick behalte.

AlpineRider's contributions to Folding@home
104.072 Punkte sind's derzeit. Zwar nicht so ruhmreich wie die zahlreichen Millionäre hier, aber das wird schon recht bald werden.


----------



## robbi1204 (21. Oktober 2012)

Welcome back AlpineRider.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Oktober 2012)

WB, *AlpineRider* -schön, dass du wieder mitfaltest


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. Oktober 2012)

Willkommen* AlpineRider* !*
*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*AlpineRider*


----------



## Tha_Playah (3. November 2012)

Servus

Bin schon seit einer weile ein stiller Falter für das PCGHW Team !!!
Aber jetzt ist es auch mal an der Zeit sich vorzustellen ^^

Ich bin der Markus bin 25 Jahre alt und meine Hobbys sind: PC, Bluray, Freunde, Billard, Turmspringen, McFit.......

Ich stelle meinen 3930K @ 4,5 GHz & meine Geforce GTX 580 @ 950MHz zur Verfügung !


Ein Großer dank geht auch noch an *PAUI* der mich in die Materie eingeführt hat !!!

Einen Passkey besitze ich auch schon  hab ja auch schon ein paar Punkte auf den Buckel ^^ ist nich mehr lange zu meiner ersten Million 

Bin gerade an einer 7645 WU die bei mir 17 Stunden dauert 0o


MFG Markus


----------



## Bumblebee (3. November 2012)

Ein herzliches Willkommen von einem anderen Markus


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Tha_Playah*


----------



## RG Now66 (3. November 2012)

Willkommen im Team *Tha_Playah 

*und mögen noch lange viele Punkte folgen. *
*


----------



## Tha_Playah (3. November 2012)

Danke *Bumblebee*, *A.Meier-PS3* & *RG Now66*


----------



## PCGHGS (3. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Tha_Playah*


----------



## naluwams (5. November 2012)

Willkommen im besten Team der Welt 

Dass noch viel Punkte folgen.


----------



## XxBartWarsxX (20. Dezember 2012)

Moin Leute

Ich bin Thomas 18 Jahre Alt und komme aus dem Schönnen Sauerland  Meine Hobbys sind Casemodding, Pc, Games, Technik Algm.  Achja Dirtbike und mein Hund kommt auch nich zu Kurz 

Ich werd dann jetzt bald auch mal zu den Glorreichen F@H Club beitretten ^^

Ich brauchte viel. ein wenig Hilfe  Was,Wie,Wo  Wenn einer der Ambitionierten Helfer lust hätte, ich hab ersma Zeit 

Mfg BartWars


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Dezember 2012)

Willkommen, *XxBartWarsxX*, beim besten Haufen


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *XxBartWarsxX*


----------



## RG Now66 (20. Dezember 2012)

Willkommen *XxBartWarsxX*, im besten Team der Welt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Dezember 2012)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

XxBartWarsxX*

Wenn du Fragen hast, einfach in der RuKa fragen > wir helfen gerne.


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. Dezember 2012)

Auch noch nachträglich von mir:*Willkommen* *XxBartWarsxX     
*


----------



## pc-jedi (2. Januar 2013)

Hallo F@H'ler

ich wollte schon länger bei F@H teilnehmen, hatte aber immer wenig Zeit um mich da einzulesen.
Heute ist es dann so weit, ich bin F@H beigetreten und arbeite jetzt an meinen ersten WU.

Mein Rechenknecht findet in in meiner Signatur. Ist nicht die neueste Maschine, aber läuft einwandfrei.


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. Januar 2013)

Willkommen *pc-jedi*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 pc-jedi


----------



## RG Now66 (2. Januar 2013)

Willkommen pc-jedi


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Januar 2013)

.. um den Text mal etwas anzupassen...

Ein herzliches Willkommen, *pc-jedi*


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *pc-jedi*


----------



## sebischmitz (25. Januar 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen im Forum,

Bin Seit neuem auch hier am Falten, mit nem Pentium Dualcore E2180 @2,6Ghz 24/7 Folding stable und ner 9600GT OC 512MB von Asus, da leider mein I7 2600k und die GTX 570 verhindert sind aufgrund von selbstverschuldetem MB Defekt *verlegen schau*...
Aber man hilft ja gern wo man kann, und wenns nur der alte Homeserver ist 

Achja, kleine Anfängerfrage, woran sieht mam dass man faltet? Falte mit Wine unter Linux, CPU auf 100% Last, aber mehr seh ich nich... Dumme frage im falschen thread... Für den ersten Beitrag also super geeignet!


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Januar 2013)

sebischmitz schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen im Forum,
> 
> Bin Seit neuem auch hier am Falten, mit nem Pentium Dualcore E2180 @2,6Ghz 24/7 Folding stable und ner 9600GT OC 512MB von Asus, da leider mein I7 2600k und die GTX 570 verhindert sind aufgrund von selbstverschuldetem MB Defekt *verlegen schau*...
> Aber man hilft ja gern wo man kann, und wenns nur der alte Homeserver ist
> ...


Willkommen im besten Team der Welt! 

Ob Du bzw. wieviel Du faltest, kannst Du Dir super mit HFM anzeigen lassen.
Bitte im HowTo-Thread nachschauen oder hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...5/58145-howto-hfm-net-fahmon-alternative.html


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Januar 2013)

Willkommen, *sebischmitz* 
Du hast zwar recht, dass diese Frage eigentlich nicht in dieses Topic gehört...
Aber wer wird denn deswegen gleich die grobe Kelle schwingen - wir jedenfalls nicht


----------



## sebischmitz (26. Januar 2013)

Das kenn ich vom Computerbase Forum halt so dass man sofort eins auf'n Deckel kriegt...  Da gibts ja gleich ne Verwarnung wegen Diskusion im Marktplatz, wenn man einen darauf hinweist, dass er für nen alten I3 keine 80 Euro mehr verlangen kann -.- Ich weiß schon warum ich für PCGH falte, und nicht mehr für ComputerBase  Werd jetz auch erstmal wieder den Falter anschmeißen, mal sehn was heute so geht... 

Verlagere die nächste Offtopic Frage zum Falten mal in ein anderes Tema, um die Forenordnung nicht weiter zu stören


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *sebischmitz*


----------



## RG Now66 (26. Januar 2013)

Willkommen* sebischmitz* im besten Team der Welt  

Viel Spass und Erfolg beim Falten.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*sebischmitz*


----------



## orca113 (19. Februar 2013)

Hallo, ich habe eben wieder das Falten begonnen und bin jetzt wieder für Team, 70335 im Einsatz

Habe eben mal geschaut, wir stehen auf Platz 13!


----------



## Speeedy (19. Februar 2013)

Willkommen zurück!


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Februar 2013)

Na dann mal happy folding, *orca113*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *orca113*


----------



## orca113 (19. Februar 2013)

Danke,danke


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Februar 2013)

* orca113*


----------



## SpotlightXFX (24. Februar 2013)

Dann sag ich auch mall Hallo  , 
falte seit gestern Abend mit meinem Hauptrechner und meinen 2 Laptops 
Die beiden Lappi´s laufen 24/7 und der i5 erst nach der Schule bis um 9 Uhr abends 


Greeetzzz


----------



## orca113 (24. Februar 2013)

Prima! Willkommen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *SpotlightXFX *


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *SpotlightXFX -* auch von mir

Ob die beiden Läppys Sinn machen musst du selber wissen - die Punkte nehmen wir natürlich ebenfalls gerne an


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Februar 2013)

*SpotlightXFX*


----------



## RG Now66 (24. Februar 2013)

Willkommen *SpotlightXFX* im besten Team der Welt.


----------



## Loll (7. März 2013)

<- Faltet seit geschlagenen 10 Minuten mit i5 3570K und GTX 670 

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Speeedy (7. März 2013)

Willkommen Loll!

Schönes System hast du, da dürften einige Punkte bei rumkommen.


----------



## Loll (7. März 2013)

Sind 11499 PPD für die CPU viel? 

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Kyuubi (7. März 2013)

Hallo allerseits 

Bin seit 17.02.13 wider dabei, mit neuen member name (Natsu_Dragonil )+ passkey. Freut mich wider hier zu sein. 
Hat sich ja gewaltig was getan im Team, damals hatte Bumblebee "nur" 62Mio Punkte jetzt 582Mio  
Auch die anderen Teamfolder hauen gans schön was rein  wahnsinn, die 3.000.000.000 Team-Punkte-Marke ist auch schon bald erreicht

Damals hatte ich mit der Radeon HD5870 und PS3 gefoldet. ( Watt-PPD verhältniss extrem mies )
Jetzt folde ich mit Intel Core I7 3930k ( all cores 3,8Ghz ) PPD ~ 42k/51k 
schaun wa mal, was ich da zu beitragen kann


----------



## sc59 (7. März 2013)

Hallo und Willkommen 
Loll 
& welcome back 
Kyuubi


----------



## PCGHGS (7. März 2013)

Loll schrieb:


> <- Faltet seit geschlagenen 10 Minuten mit i5 3570K und GTX 670
> 
> MfG Loll^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Loll*

und

* Kyuubi* (Natsu_Dragonil)


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. März 2013)

@*Loll** + Kyuubi: *
Auch von mir ein Willkommen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Loll*

und

* Kyuubi* (Natsu_Dragonil)


----------



## Bumblebee (7. März 2013)

Ach von mir nochmal ein *WILLKOMMEN*


----------



## RG Now66 (7. März 2013)

Herzlich Willkommen im *Team Loll** + Kyuubi  
*


----------



## orca113 (11. März 2013)




----------



## picar81_4711 (11. März 2013)

Willkommen *orca113*!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *orca113*


----------



## PCGHGS (11. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *orca113*


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (11. März 2013)

Was genau ist dieses "Falten" eigentlich ?


----------



## RG Now66 (11. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hey Willkommen im Team *orca113*.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. März 2013)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> *orca113*


 
Auch vom mir  



Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Was genau ist dieses "Falten" eigentlich ?



Guckst du hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ten-fuer-anfaenger-oder-ist-folding-home.html


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (25. März 2013)

Bin auch dabei! 
Dann hat mein Root mal ein bisschen was zu tun und der Heimrechner hat auch ab und zu ein wenig Freizeit wo er ein bisschen falten kann 

Also dann: Hallo miteinander!


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. März 2013)

Willkommen *Fr0ntL1ner*!


----------



## Bumblebee (25. März 2013)

Auch von mir ein "Willkommen im besten Team wo gibt auf Welt", *Fr0ntL1ner*


----------



## PCGHGS (25. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Fr0ntL1ner*


----------



## RG Now66 (25. März 2013)

*Willkommen *im Team *Fr0ntL1ner 
*


----------



## Hawky1980 (25. März 2013)

Hallo allerseits. 

Da es mittlerweile möglich ist mit AMD Kisten brauchbare Ergebnisse beim Folding@Home zu erzielen, hab ich beschlossen mich dem Team PCGH anzuschliessen. 
Die Beweggrund dafür ist, ein vor kurzem eingetretener Todesfall in der Familie in Verbindung mit Krebs. Daher hoffe ich ein kleinen Teil mit beitragen zukönnen, um Menschen die an dieser Krankheit und auch anderer leiden, heute wie auch in Zukunft damit helfen zu können. 

In diesem Sinne. Let's Folding.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. März 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits.
> 
> Da es mittlerweile möglich ist mit AMD Kisten brauchbare Ergebisse beim Folding@Home zu erzielen, hab ich beschlossen mich dem Team PCGH anzuschliessen.
> Die Beweggrund dafür ist, ein vor kurzem eingetretener Todesfall in der Familie in Verbindung mit Krebs. Daher hoffe ich ein kleinen Teil mit beitragen zukönnen, um Menschen die an dieser Krankheit und auch anderer leiden, heute wie auch in Zukunft damit helfen zu können.
> ...



Auch dir ein herzliches Willkommen
Ja, manchmal braucht es ein trauriges Ereignis um so etwas zu beginnen
Bleib uns lange erhalten, die Wissenschaft braucht (auch) dich


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. März 2013)

Auch von mir ein Willkommen *Hawky1980!*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Fr0ntL1ner* und *Hawky1980*


----------



## PCGHGS (26. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Hawky1980*


----------



## PrincePaul (6. April 2013)

Hallo liebe Folder !!!

habe ja schon vor längerer Zeit mal ein paar WUs gerechnet jetzt ist aber eine 24/7 Kiste am start 
Zwar nur ein alter AMD auf Sockel 939 Basis aber ich hoffe das auch er einen Teil dazu beitragen kann
mal schaun habe auf Ebay schon ein paar X2´s für S. 939 ins Visier genommen
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800+ sollte da der Größte sein?!

Die Grafikkarte ist leider nur eine 6600 Gt und somit auch nicht für F@H geeignet aber evtl. fühlt sich ja jemand von euch berufen mir eine alte F@H geeignete zukommen zu lassen 

In diesem Sinne ein schönes We
und Happy Folding !!!


Edit: ist übrigends ein Debian System, was hoffentlich im Gegensatz zu Windows nochmal ein paar Pünktchen bringt


----------



## RG Now66 (6. April 2013)

Herzlich Willkommen *PrincePaul* 

und viel Spaß im besten Team.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. April 2013)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen, *PrincePaul*


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. April 2013)

Willkommen *PrincePaul!*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. April 2013)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

PrincePaul*


----------



## PCGHGS (6. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *PrincePaul*


----------



## spambacon (26. April 2013)

Hi, ich bin der Ben, 26 Jahre alt und komme aus dem schönen Paderborn.

Da ich von Berufs wegen viel mit Krankheiten zu tun habe (Rettass) habe ich mich entschlossen mein liebstes Hobby und meinen Beruf zu verbinden. 
Denn was nützt mir der schönste Gaming Rechner wenn ich gerade einfach nur am Surfen bin...

Meine Hobbys sind:

1. Meine Freundin ;-P

2. Am Computer schrauben

3. Gamen

4. Auto fahren

5. Magic the Gathering

6. Musik hören

Ich hoffe wenigstens einen kleinen Beitrag leisten zu können, auch wenn mein Rechner meistens zum Gamen läuft.


----------



## RG Now66 (26. April 2013)

Willkommen spambacon 
Viel Spass im Team.


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. April 2013)

Willkommen Ben!


----------



## Bumblebee (26. April 2013)

Hallo, Ben und willkommen im tollsten Team wo gibt


----------



## moboKiller (3. Mai 2013)

Tagchen,

Ich bin der moboKiller aka Paul bin 13y alt und wollte das meine PCs gutes tun und nicht den ganzen Tag im Idle rumkrebsen. 
PC 1: i7-2600/GTX550Ti
PC 2: A6-3670K @3,3GHz/HD 7850 @1025/1400
Bald kommt nochmal kompakter Server wenn der Idled soll er auch Falten und in näherer Zukunft( ca. 2 Monate) der PCGH-Lappi mit i7-3630QM und GTX670MX


----------



## nfsgame (3. Mai 2013)

Mit 13 hatte ich die Kombi aus P4 3,06GHz samt X850PE  - ich werde alt ...

Willkommen !


----------



## moboKiller (3. Mai 2013)

OHAja meine erste Möhre war ein P3 mit 500MHz danach kam ein Athlon XP 2500+ auf nem A7N8X-E Deluxe den hatte ich bis 2011 XD


----------



## nfsgame (3. Mai 2013)

Keine erste "Möhre" war nen K6-2 (oder wars schon nen 3?) mit OC auf 350MHz samt Rage128Pro-32MB und 192MB RAM  ... Aber wir schweifen ab ...


----------



## Hawky1980 (3. Mai 2013)

> Hi, ich bin der Ben, 26 Jahre alt und komme aus dem schönen Paderborn.



Hallo Nachbar, und ja  Paderborn ist schon ne schöne Stadt.
Bin am überlegen ob ich da mein nächstes Auto kaufe, da mein alter Honda Civic bald in Rente geht.   Achso willkommen im Club.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Mai 2013)

Willkommen, *moboKiller*, hoffe du bleibst uns lange erhalten

Als *ich* 13 war hatte ich keinen Computer - das gabs so noch nicht 
So, ich hole wieder meinen Rollator


----------



## Uwe64LE (3. Mai 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Mit 13 hatte ich die Kombi aus P4 3,06GHz samt X850PE  - ich werde alt ...


Was heißt hier "alt"?

Als ich 13 war, gab´s noch gar keine Computer 


btt: Willkommen an alle neuen Mitstreiter.


----------



## Abductee (3. Mai 2013)

Genau, da wurden noch nicht mit Computern gefaltet, sondern mit echten Faltern.
Alternativ dazu war auch das Erforschen und Jagen von Hummeln eine beliebte wissenschaftliche Freizeitbeschäftigung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. Mai 2013)

Willkommen *moboKiller*!

PS: Ich hatte mit 13 einen 386er mit 40MHZ CPU-Takt. Den kann ich ja mal falten lassen......


----------



## RG Now66 (4. Mai 2013)

Herzliches Willkommen im Team  *moboKiller*


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *spambacon *und *moboKiller
*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *spambacon *und *moboKiller*

*@*moboKiller: Das Vorgängersystem von meinem 1090T war auch ein A7N8X-E Deluxe Mainboard, allerdings mit einem Athlon XP 3200+ bestückt. 

Mein ersten PC hatte ich mit 16, war ein P1 mit 200MHz.

@picar81_4711: Soll ich dir Konkurrenz machen? Hab noch sowas rumstehn > Toshiba T1850


----------



## Loetkolben666 (11. Mai 2013)

Moin, ich hab mal meine Teamnummer geändert und kommende Woche verdoppele ich meinen Output indem ich eine 7990 da zustecke.


----------



## ernei (12. Mai 2013)

ZX81, danach ZX Spectrum


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Mai 2013)

Darf ich euch etwas zur Disziplin aufrufen und bitte dem Topic zu folgen - herzlichen Dank

Ich bin aber gerne bereit einem Topic " *Die Falter des Teams 70335 stellen ihren ersten Rechner vor *" zu eröffnen


----------



## MiniWire (12. Juni 2013)

Hallo Team #70335 .
Mein Name ist Rene, bin frische 15 Jahre jung und wohne in der Nähe von Nürnberg. Seit 2 Tagen bin ich ununterbrochen am Folden und werde das stetig verfolgen. Meine "Armee" aus Foldern besteht momentan aus :
-Einem C2Q und einer alten Nvidia Grafikkarte 
-Meinem wortwörtlich heißgeliebten Notebook mit einer Quadro FX 3500 und einem Dualcore
-Einem ca. 3 Jahre alten Lenovo Notebook mit i5
-und zuletzt aus meinem Gaming-Pc; einem AMD Fx-8150 mit einer HD 7870
Vielleicht wird ja später noch ein Server folgen, wer weiß?

Ich hoffe ich kann dem PCGHX Team weiterhelfen und hoffe, dass wir irgendwann einmal an der Spitze stehen. 
Viel Spaß beim Folden wünsch ich euch allen noch 

P.S:  Mein erster Pc war eine Mischung aus einem Athlon XP und einer GeForce 4200Ti 
MfG MiniWire


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Juni 2013)

Na dann ein herzliches Willkommen, *MiniWire*

Wir sind dankbar für jeden Beitrag damit es mit der Forschung voran geht


----------



## RG Now66 (13. Juni 2013)

Herzlich Willkommen *MiniWire*
Und viel Spaß im Team


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *MiniWire*


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Juni 2013)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

MiniWire*


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. Juni 2013)

Willkommen *MiniWire! 
*


----------



## N0-F4-K_E (11. Juli 2013)

Gun Tach, 

hab mich heute Spontan angeschlossen und gleich etwas gefaltet.

TP-03 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Pc zum Falten ist der in der Signatur wobei ich meine GTX Titan hautpsächlich dazu nutzen möchte.

Werde mir noch ein Messgerät besorgen was mir den Verbrauch beim Falten anzeigt, damit ich mir eine Obergrenze setzen kann damit das nicht ausartet. 

Endlich mal eine Möglichkeit meine PC neben dem Nebenberuf als Fotograf zu noch etwas nützlichen zu nutzen.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Juli 2013)

Also erst mal willkommen N0-F4-K_E

Und dann natürlich  zum Falten mit der TITAN -da sind wir dann auch *sehr* an Daten interessiert


----------



## RG Now66 (11. Juli 2013)

*Willkommen **N0-F4-K_E* im Team 

Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß und Erfolg beim falten und bin auch sehr an den PPD-Werten deiner Titan interessiert.


----------



## N0-F4-K_E (11. Juli 2013)

RG Now66 schrieb:


> *Willkommen **N0-F4-K_E* im Team
> 
> Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß und Erfolg beim falten und bin auch sehr an den PPD-Werten deiner Titan interessiert.



Ah so jetz weiss ich was Bumblebee gemeint hat.

Estimated PPD: 33809
PRCG:8074 (40, 46, 74)
Base Credit: 3874

Wenn ich nicht falsch liege.

Den 8074 hab ich heute 3x durchgerechnet in jeweils ca. 3h.

Sehe gerade das 33809 ziemlich lahm sind.

_______

Wird nicht wärmer als 48° beim Falten, bei 25° Raumtemperatur.

Aja Liquid Pro hat bei der GPU am meisten gebracht, hatte erst Revoltec "Thermal Grease Nano" droben aber nach nem Monat ging die Temperatur wieder auf Stock mit dem Accelero X3.


----------



## mattinator (11. Juli 2013)

N0-F4-K_E schrieb:


> Werde mir noch ein Messgerät besorgen was mir den Verbrauch beim Falten anzeigt, damit ich mir eine Obergrenze setzen kann damit das nicht ausartet.


 Habe das hier im Einsatz VOLTCRAFT Energy Logger 4000 Energiekosten-Messgerät Datenlogger mit SD-Karten-Slot, LCD 0,001 - 9999 kWh 4320 h im Conrad Online Shop | 125444, inzwischen funktioniert auch die Software einigermaßen.


----------



## N0-F4-K_E (11. Juli 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> Habe das hier im Einsatz VOLTCRAFT Energy Logger 4000 Energiekosten-Messgerät Datenlogger mit SD-Karten-Slot, LCD 0,001 - 9999 kWh 4320 h im Conrad Online Shop | 125444, inzwischen funktioniert auch die Software einigermaßen.



Is ja cool, muss ich mir gleich mal anschauen. 

Die PPD ist jetzt, nachdem ich die Power der Titan mit dem Inspector auf Maximum gestellt habe auf 34154 gestiegen, vorher 33809.

Aber das ist jetzt offtopic und spar ich mir für die Rumpelkammer auf.


----------



## mattinator (11. Juli 2013)

N0-F4-K_E schrieb:


> Die PPD ist jetzt, nachdem ich die Power der Titan mit dem Inspector auf Maximum gestellt habe auf 34154 gestiegen, vorher 33809.


 Sieh mal zu, dass Du mit der richtigen client-type-Einstellung (advanced oder beta) die 8900-er Projekte bekommst. Dann geht die Titan erst richtig los.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *N0-F4-K_E*


----------



## Amigafan (11. Juli 2013)

mattinator schrieb:


> Sieh mal zu, dass Du mit der richtigen client-type-Einstellung (advanced oder beta) die 8900-er Projekte bekommst. Dann geht die Titan erst richtig los.



Beta-Projekte sind *nicht* für die Allgemeinheit gedacht . . .


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Juli 2013)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

**N0-F4-K_E

*


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Juli 2013)

N0-F4-K_E schrieb:


> ... Aber das ist jetzt offtopic und spar ich mir für die Rumpelkammer auf.



Das mögen Moderatoren maximal


----------



## kevlon (12. Juli 2013)

Hallo, geschätzte Teammitglieder, wollte euch mal wissen lassen das es nun zusätzliche Unterstützung in Form einer GTX780,der kleinen Titan^^, gibt. Daraus ergibt sich etwa 130000 ppd Zusatzrechenleistung für das Team. Werde vielleicht nochmal einen gesonderten Thread dafür erstellen. Kann ja sein, das der ein oder andere noch gerne Beta Units mit Kepler falten will- siehe schon meinen vorangegangenen Thread http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...it-kepler-gtx-670-gigabyte-windforce-3-a.html

Nachtrag: Die geeigneten WU´s für Kepler sind also mittlerweile nicht mehr nur den Beta Testern vorbehalten. Eine Änderung der Einstellung im Slot GPU > client-type|advanced ist also empfehlenswert


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. Juli 2013)

Willkommen auch noch von mir, *N0-F4-K_E* und *kevlon*!


----------



## aznsteil (16. Juli 2013)

Hey Leute,

auch ich habe mich entschlossen dem Folding Team anzuschließen und meine ungenutzte Rechenleistung für die Wissenschaft zu nutzen 

Bin selbst 20 Jahre jung, Student und komme aus Hannover. Auf Empfehlung und aus Neugierde habe ich mir vor ein paar Minuten F@H runtergeladen und lasse es gerade laufen. Außerdem wollte ich mal sehen was mein aktueller Rechner so leistet in seinem übertaktetem Zustand, abseits vom Gaming. Mein System besitzt folgende Daten:

Intel Core I7 3820 @ 4,3 Ghz
2x 660 Ti SLI @ 1293 Mhz Boost Clock
16 GB Arbeitsspeicher
Für die, die es interessiert, ich führe auch Tagebuch in meiner Signatur.

Ansonsten muss ich nur noch #70335 in mein Team, neben meinem Nutzernamen und meinem Passkey eintragen, stimmts? Für andere Tipps, wie beispielsweise das Anzeigen und die Möglichkeit des Teilens von Statistiken wäre ich sehr dankbar. Denn zurzeit finde ich meine aktuelle Punktzahl sowie Platzierung nicht :/

Ich freue mich dabei zu sein!


----------



## Amigafan (16. Juli 2013)

Hallo aznsteil,

herzlich willkommen in unserem Team.
Schön, dass Du Dich entschlossen hast, der Forschung "ein klein wenig unter die Arme zu greifen".
Deine Vermutung bezüglich der notwendigen Angaben stimmt.

Eine Bitte:
Für alle Fragen - öb direkt oder indirekt F@home betreffend - gibt es unsere http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/19803-rumpelkammer-pcgh-folding-home-thread-ii.html.
Dort gestellt, wirst Du schnell Antworten finden oder auf entsprechende Threads hingewiesen.

Viel Spass und (Falt-) Erfolg in unserem Team

Markus


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* kevlon *und* aznsteil*


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Juli 2013)

Auch von mir ein Willkommen, *aznsteil*

Die 660Ti stell bitte auf *client-type advanced* - falls du das nicht eh schon getan hast
Bringt mächtig mehr Punkte 

noch ein Markus


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*kevlon *und* aznsteil*


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. Juli 2013)

Willkommen auch von mir *aznsteil*, im besten Team!


----------



## sensit1ve_ (2. August 2013)

Hi, 

bin auch mal F@H beigetreten, da ich es für eine gute Sache halte, und hoffe nen kleinen Teil dazu beizutragen .

MfG,

sensit1ve_


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*sensit1ve_*


----------



## Bumblebee (2. August 2013)

Auch von mir hier nochmals ein Willkommen, *sensit1ve_*


----------



## RG Now66 (2. August 2013)

Willkommen im Team *sensit1ve_  
*


----------



## PCGHGS (2. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*sensit1ve_*


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. August 2013)

Auch noch von mir ein Willkommen *sensit1ve*


----------



## sensit1ve_ (4. August 2013)

Danke Euch


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (9. August 2013)

Hi,

ich habe mir gerade eben auch den Client heruntergeladen, weil ich auch ein bisschen etwas für die Forschung tun will, zum Teil auch, weil ich in der Familie schon zwei Krebsfälle hatte...
Dem PCGH-Team bin ich natürlich auch schon beigetreten  - mal sehen, wie sich mein i5 so schlägt 

Gruß,
s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w


----------



## RG Now66 (9. August 2013)

Willkommen im Team *s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w 						   
*


----------



## Bumblebee (9. August 2013)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen, *s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w*


----------



## PCGHGS (10. August 2013)

Willkommen* s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w*! * 
*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w*


----------



## Idefix Windhund (10. August 2013)

Na dann,
mein Nickname ist Idefix Windhund. Wie ich zu den Nick kam, kann man HIER nachlesen. Komme aus der ältesten Gold u. Silber Stadt, die Stadt mit dem Einhorntunnel (Bud Spencer Tunnel wollte der OB nicht - Gab mal eine Reportage im Fernsehen), dem Bud (Spencer) Bad, und dem Austragungsort der Landesgartenschau 2014, wofür Sie mehr Straßen sperren als wir eigentlich haben - Schwäbisch Gmünd. Habt ihr alles nicht gewusst - nichts verpasst  Ich bin gelernter Informations- Telekommunikations- Systemelektroniker. Arbeiten tue ich, nur manchmal frage ich mich für wen und warum. (Ach so, für unseren armen Staat/ Chef)  Keine Frau/ Freundin (Freiheit Yeeeaaah), Kinder schon gar nicht (Gott bewahre), Haustiere ... ja Fliegen, Motten, ab und dann ne Wespe, Spinnen, und ab und dann sitzt ein Vogel auf mein Dachfenster und kackt es zu *knurr* In Schwäbisch Gmünd geboren, weggezogen nach Jena (Thüringen) für 10 Jahre (Wollte mal im Ausland arbeiten höhöhö, kleiner Witz), und nun seit Anfang diesen Jahres wieder in GD. 

Mein aktuelles Hobby ist Fahrschulbögen auswendig lernen, was mir allerdings mächtig "ufm Käks got". Da es von meinem eigentlichen Hobby aufhält wie:


PC Games (Rollenspiele, Egoshooter, Rennsimulation)


PC Allgemein (Da etwas herum schrauben, hier etwas tauschen, dort etwas Testen, aus jucks ein PC bauen (und wenn er mich lange genug genervt hat verschenken/ verkaufen), oder einen gebrauchten PC kaufen und schauen ob man ihn aufpäppeln kann ...)


Blog schreiben (Was ich so langsam wieder mal vernachlässige)
Virtuelle Maschinen (Testen bis selbst die VM nicht mehr starten will )
Musik mischen, auflegen, Mix Videos basteln (sehr vernachlässigtes Hobby da für meine Turntables und dem Mischpult ein Verstärker fehlt)
Hunde (nach mittlerweile 3 eigenen und unzählige bekannte, wie gesagt habe ich kein Haustier mehr. Will aber wieder einen Hund am liebsten einen AC Schäferhund, i will i will i will)
Meine Folding Maschine strackt im Dachgeschoss. Blöder weise genau neben dem Bett. OK, als Single kann ich mich von den leisen () Serverlüftern in den Schlaf säuseln lassen. Ach qatsch, so ein Server macht einen Höllenlärm. Sobald ich ein langes Patchkabel habe wird das Gerät in den Nebenraum verbannt. Is eh immer so kalt da drin:
Dell PowerEdge 2900 (5HE 19" Rack Version)
Intel Xenon 5060
8GB DDR2 ECC 667MHz Samsung RAM
2x Maxtor Atlas SAS HDDs mit jeweils 300GB u. 10.000U/min
PERC 5/i SAS RAID Controller
ATI ES 1000 16MB eigener VRAM (Pfui Teufel ist die schlecht, nur 2D Betrieb)
Ach ja ... und etwas, was einfach irgendwie sein musste (hatte nichts anderes) eine Creative SB X-Fi Fatal1ty


Der Server war eigentlich für meine Unzähligen VMs gedacht. Doch leider fehlen mir noch ein paar schnelle große Platten, daher liegt das Projekt komplett auf Eis. Nun bin ich gerade dabei die BBUs der RAID Controllers zu laden. Da der Dell Support meinte 





> Der Server muss zum laden der BBU laufen


 dachte ich mir "Aber nicht sinnlos vor sich hin. Informierte mich über das Folding@Home Projekt hier, installiert, und nun *nach schau* faltet der Server seit knapp 4h vor sich hin.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. August 2013)

Na dann heiss ich dich mal willkommen, *Idefix Windhund*


----------



## Idefix Windhund (10. August 2013)

Danke, habe mir heute noch 10m Ethernetkabel bestellt, somit wandert der Server definitiv in den Nebenraum


----------



## PCGHGS (10. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Idefix Windhund*


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. August 2013)

Willkommen *s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w *und *Idefix Windhund*


----------



## RG Now66 (11. August 2013)

Willkommen im Team *Idefix Windhund 
*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Idefix Windhund*


----------



## mallkuss (13. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen  bin nach einiger Zeit auch wieder dabei! Hab nen gemieteten intel 980x am laufen, schafft so 30 kppd. Und ich hab festgestellt ne gtx 680 haut ja auch einiges an punkten raus  
Mal sehen wie lang ich dieses mal durchhalte


----------



## RG Now66 (13. August 2013)

Willkommen zurück mallkuss


----------



## Bumblebee (13. August 2013)

Joo - WB *mallkuss*


----------



## Idefix Windhund (13. August 2013)

Willkommen zurück und wieder dabei mallkuss. Die GTX Grafikkarten reißen echt mächtig


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*mallkuss*


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. August 2013)

Schön dass Du wieder da bist *mallkuss*


----------



## mallkuss (16. August 2013)

danke euch


----------



## RC Shad0w (13. Oktober 2013)

hallo. eigentlich will ich mich nicht vorstellen, sondern verkünden das ich ab und an mal wieder mit falten werde. hab seit heute den neuen v7 client mit einer gtx 680 und einem q9800 laufen.

jetzt hab ich noch zwei fragen. 
von wem bekomme ich den passkey für das team?
wie richte ich fahmon für v7 ein?

edit: das mit dem passkey hat sich gerade erledigt


----------



## hbf878 (13. Oktober 2013)

reicht dir das normale FAHControl nicht aus?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Oktober 2013)

Wird fahmon überhaupt noch weiterentwickelt?
Ich meinte nicht > falls nicht empfehle ich HFM.net.

Weitere Fragen bitte in der Rumpelkammer stellen um den Vorstellungsthread zu schonen.


----------



## RG Now66 (13. Oktober 2013)

Willkommen im Team *RC Shad0w*.


----------



## RC Shad0w (13. Oktober 2013)

danke. bin halt immer nur 3 tage die woche da. also wirds nicht alzuviel was ich falte, aber hauptsache was


----------



## Telefonmann (19. November 2013)

Na dann stell ich mich auch mal vor...mein Nickname ist : Cthulhu...im Real Life heisse ich Stefan
bin 43 Jahre alt und Fernmeldeelektroniker. Lebe & Sterbe (irgendwann) im Rhein-Main Gebiet.

Angefangen mit dem Falten hat bei mir eine PS3. Dann kam ein Phenom x6 1055 auf 3,5 Ghz + Asus 6870. 
Seit kurzem rechnet ein Xeon X3 1230v3 und eine Powercolor 7950er an den Units.

Falten tue ich nur nebenher. Mein Rechner ist nicht 24/7 in Betrieb. Hoffe noch ein paar Punkte & Ränge für
unser glorreiches Team einzufahren.

Grüsse Cthulhu / Stefan


----------



## RG Now66 (19. November 2013)

Willkommen im Team #70335
 Stefan


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. November 2013)

Willkommen auch von mir *Stefan 
*


----------



## PCGHGS (19. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Cthulhu

*


----------



## Bumblebee (19. November 2013)

RG Now66 schrieb:


> Willkommen im Team #70335
> Stefan


 
und noch ein "Willkommen *zurück* im besten Team wo gibt ", Stefan


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. November 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> und noch ein "Willkommen *zurück* im besten Team wo gibt ", Stefan


In dem Fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Stefan


----------



## PCGH_Willi (2. Januar 2014)

Hallo erstmal, 

Ich bin der Willi 17 Jahre alt, komme aus Fürth und bin seit neuestem beim PCGH Team am folden , Ich war vorher beim Team von Overclock3d, bin dann aber umgestiegen, da PCGH doch mehr In meiner Heimat liegt . Ich zocke schon seit ich 7  bin (das waren noch zeiten... ), habe aber dafür nicht mehr so viel Zeit . Und da mein Rechner so oder so immer an ist habe Ich mir gedacht Ich nutz den Pc einfach mal sinnvoll . Außerdem, wenn man Zuhause ungenutzte Hardware rumliegen hat kann man ja wenigstens was damit machen. Ich folde zurzeit leider nur mit 2 Grakas und 1 cpu, da ich kein Netzteil für das andere system habe . Demnächst kommt aber hoffentlich ein neues her und es werden 2 grafikkarten und eine Cpu dazu kommen . 

Jetziges System: 

Amd Athlon 760k @4,6ghz @1,44v @49C Semipassiv 
Gtx 260: 1456/1100mhz @1,05v@ 65C
Gtx 560 se: @900/1800/2200 @1,00v @90C (Neuer Kühler kommt bald )
Amd asrock F2A88M extreme4+ mit Passiven kühlkörpern und da drauf gebasteltem Lüfter 
4gb ram
Silverstone PS07
500w Be quiet L8 

(Winter Temps) 

Stromverbrauch unter kompletter Vollast ca. 350W 

MfG: Willi 

P.s. Kleine Frage noch: Lohnt sich des den Atlon bei ner leistungsaufnahme von 130w ca folden zu lassen??


----------



## Abductee (2. Januar 2014)

Willkommen 

Der kleine FM2 Athlon braucht wirklich 130W?  (Gesamtsystem mit allen Grafikkarten und HDD`s?)
Was macht die CPU an Punkten?


----------



## PCGH_Willi (2. Januar 2014)

weis net denk mal so 5k der braucht für ne 8579 wu 1,5 tage. ja ich denk so 120-130 bin mir net sicher


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Januar 2014)

Hallo *microwilli* und willkommen beim besten Team wo gibt auf Welt 

Zu deiner Frage:
Nein, eigentlich "lohnt" sich das nicht - aaaber....
Auch wenn es Aufwand-/Ertrag-mässig nicht optimal ist; es sind trotzdem Resultate für die Wissenschaft
Daher:

"Soll ich sowas kaufen und damit falten"? - klar *nein*
"Soll ich - da ich es eh hier habe - damit falten"? - ja, gerne


----------



## RG Now66 (2. Januar 2014)

Willkommen im Team microwilli


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*microwilli*


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*microwilli *


----------



## online (5. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin der Michel 19 Jahre alt, komme aus dem Erzgebirge (Marienberg) und bin seit gestern am Folding@Home Projekt beteiligt. Mit meinem Asus Notebook werde ich zwar nicht viel beitragen können aber wie sagt man so schön "Kleinvieh macht auch Mist".  

Ich habe auch noch einen Linux Server muss nur erstmal schauen wie das da funktioniert. 

Mfg Michel


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*online*


----------



## RG Now66 (5. Januar 2014)

Willkommen im Team *online*


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Januar 2014)

Hallo, Michel, und willkommen im Team


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *online*


----------



## xCiRE007x (6. Januar 2014)

Servus ich bin der Eric und komme aus der Nähe von Berlin (MOL). Bin wahrscheinlich einer der jüngsten Falter hier und nutze OS X mit einem Intel i7 860. 

Bin gerade das erste mal am falten und werde es immer auf Full haben, wenn ich am Mac bin, wenn ich afk bin und schlafe eher nur im Idle


Grüße


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Eric*


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Januar 2014)

Auch von mir ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, Eric


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Eric*


----------



## RG Now66 (7. Januar 2014)

Willkommen im Team Eric


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. Januar 2014)

Willkommen *microwilli, Eric* und *Michel*


----------



## TheNew (2. Februar 2014)

Bin dann auchmal hier dabei. Bin der Johannes, 26, und komme aus der Nähe von Leipzig. Ich falte mit einem 4770k @4.5GHZ und einer Sapphire R9 290 Tri X


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Februar 2014)

Willkommen, Johannes - schön, dass du mittust

Mit deiner Hardware lässt sich was erreichen 

Lies auch hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...st-die-aktuelle-empfehlung-4.html#post6123084


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*TheNew/Johannes*


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*TheNew/Johannes*


----------



## RG Now66 (2. Februar 2014)

Willkommen im Team Johannes :daumes:


----------



## Uwe64LE (2. Februar 2014)

TheNew schrieb:


> Bin der Johannes, 26, und komme aus der Nähe von Leipzig.



Willkommen, Herr Nachbar


----------



## binär-11110110111 (10. Juli 2014)

Hallo, ich bin Hans-Martin aus Xanten-Marienbaum (Niederrhein), werde im November 39J. und bin seit 3 Tagen mit an Bord. Ich rechne mit 2 PC's, wobei ich aber nur einen Kern auslaste (erst einmal). PC1 wuselt mit einem Q6600, PC2 mit einem C2Duo E6420. Mit Letzterem habe ich bereits die erste WU abgeschlossen und 234 Points gesendet (PRCG: 9008 (166, 3, 80)), die WU vom Q6600 ist deutlich größer und braucht noch ein paar Tage. Mein TeamName lautet: HansMartin1975. So denn, bis später...


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. Juli 2014)

Willkommen Hans-Martin!


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Juli 2014)

Ja, willkommen im Team


----------



## RG Now66 (11. Juli 2014)

Willkommen im Team Hans-Martin


----------



## binär-11110110111 (11. Juli 2014)

D a a a n k e s c h ö n ! ! !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hans-Martin/binär-11110110111


----------



## ernei (16. Juli 2014)

Herzlich Wilkommen und happy folding


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hans-Martin/binär-11110110111


----------



## Stefan84 (14. Oktober 2014)

Sodele... Jetzt hab ich es auch endlich zum laufen bekommen. Hat zwar etwas gedauert, aber ihr wisst ja: Gut Ding will Weile haben 

Zu meiner Person: mein Name ist (wie ihr unschwer erkennen könnt) Stefan, bin mittlerweile 30 Jahre alt und komme aus dem grünen Herzen Deutschlands.
Wem die Wartburg bei Eisenach ein Begriff ist, der hat eine ungefähre Richtung in der ich wohne...
Hobbymäßig beschäftige ich mich gern mit dem PC, meinem Auto und mit dem Mountainbike, hat man ja hier allerhand Gelegenheit zu.

Momentan falte ich mit einem Core i7 4770K @ 4,5 GHz sowie einer neuen Geforce GTX 970. Hoffe da lässt sich einiges auf die Beine stellen mit.
Und ich hoffe das ich alle Einstellungen so vorgenommen habe das ich auch wirklich für das Team PCGH falte 

Also dann: GUT FALT!


Tante Edith möchte noch hinzufügen:
seit ein paar Minuten rödelt zusätzlich zum Hauptrechner noch mein Laptop mit  Der besteht immerhin aus nem Core i5 3210M @ 2,5 GHz und einer schwachbrüstigen GT630M... Aber hey, Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Stefan84*


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Oktober 2014)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> *Stefan84*



Auch von mir


----------



## Amon (14. Oktober 2014)

Finde ich gut was ihr hier macht. Ich bin seit 13 Jahren in der BOINC Fraktion. 10 Jahre Seti und seit 3 Jahren nur noch WCG. Grüße von Cruncher zu Cruncher.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Stefan84*


----------



## RG Now66 (15. Oktober 2014)

Willkommen Stefan84.


----------



## Stefan84 (16. Oktober 2014)

Ich danke euch für die Willkommensgrüße 
Hab jetzt auch schon mal fleißig 1 1/2 Tage durchgefoldet


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. Oktober 2014)

*@Stefan84:* Auch von mir noch ein Willkommen!


----------



## Mottekus (18. November 2014)

Aloha liebste Freunde der leichten Unterhaltungsmusik 

Mein Username ist eigentlich eine Ableitung meines Spitznamens. Im "echten" Leben heisse ich Martin und kratze sehr bald an der 30er Marke. Ich bin wohl einer dieser überzeugten Singles die absolut gegen das Kinder bekommen und heiraten sind  muss ja schließlich von allem etwas geben 

Folding habe ich damals das erste mal auf der PS3 kennengelernt und bin gerade durch Zufall beim stöbern im Forum hier aufgeschlagen. Ich sag mal, bin dabei. 
Hobbies sind Sport, Bücher und PC´s. Gezockt wird auch. Je nach Lust und Laune. Setze mich da eigentlich nicht fest welches Genre.

Nagut, dann will ich auch nicht weiter mit meinem geschwafel nerven und wünsche frohes Falten


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (18. November 2014)

Hi@all!

Ich habe total vergessen mich vorzustellen  sorry wie unhöflich von mir !

Ich heiße Martin bin 33 Jahre jung, komme aus dem "Schwaben Ländle" besser gesagt aus der Gegend von Schwäbisch Hall.
( Auf diese Steine können sie bauen Schwäbisch Hall  )

Zum Falten bin ich einerseits durch ein paar traurige Umstände im Jahr 2013 gekommen,
andererseits auch durch meine persönliches Schicksal seit Mai 2013.

Ich habe 2013 drei mir sehr nahe stehende Personen an Krebs verloren.
Darunter eine Person mit gerade mal 23 Jahren.

Mein persönliches Schicksal nennt sich Sarkoidose, auch als Morbus Boeck bekannt.
In einem Satz erklärt, es sind Krebs ähnliche Zellen in meiner Lunge die ich bis heute bekämpfe.

Die Medikamente haben mir schwer zugesetzt von 84kg auf 102kg und vieles ist nicht mehr wie früher für mich.

Ich bin aktuell auf einem guten Weg der Heilung einen Teil meiner Lunge wird aber irreparable beschädigt beleiben für immer.
Ich hatte Glück im Unglück, dass ich eine überdurchschnittlich große Lunge habe. 
Das machte bei mir den Krankheitsverlauf nicht so schwer wie bei anderen Sarkoidose Patienten.

Etwas gutes muss der ganze Sport den ich bisher in meinem leben gemacht habe haben 
Ich habe viele Jahre Triathlon Sport gemacht was auch heute noch positive Auswirkung auf meine Körper hat.

Nächstes Jahr gelte ich wieder als offiziell Gesund. 

Mal sehen wo mich mein leben nach der Krankheit hinführt, wir werden es sehn...

Aktuell wir mit meinem "Industrial Silence" gefaltet.
4930K (Ivy-E) 4,536 MHz und eine 7950er Radeon 1100/1800.

Dazu mein kleiner Laptop und ab und zu noch der PC meiner Freundin auf beiden dann mit dem Nacl Client.

Nächstes Jahr kommen zwei Grafikkarten in "Industrial Silence" zum Einsatz Stichwort "Big Maxwell" 

Grüße euch alle ganz lieb !

Mehlstaub the Cat aka Martin

PS: Das Leben rennt an einem vorbei ! Genießt jeden Tag bewusst !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Martin´s*


----------



## Bumblebee (18. November 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *Willkommen* *Martin´s*



Hätt ich nicht besser formulieren können


----------



## RG Now66 (18. November 2014)

Willkommen im Team Martin's


----------



## Stefan84 (18. November 2014)

Auch von mir noch ein herzliches Willkommen ihr Martins 
@Mehlstaub: traurig, aber aus einem ähnlichen Grund bin ich auch hier dabei... Habe vor 4 Jahren meinen Opa durch eine Lungenembolie verloren, und vor gut 4 Monaten hatte meine Oma einen schweren Schlaganfall, der bleibende Schäden zurückgelassen hat. Sie ist halbweitig gelähmt, kann sich kaum noch bewegen und liegt seit dieser Zeit nur noch im Bett


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (18. November 2014)

Ja das Leben kann so unschön sein ! Lasst uns falten, damit die Chance besteht Krankheiten erträglicher zu machen !


----------



## Stefan84 (18. November 2014)

Genau DESWEGEN bin ich hier dabei


----------



## PCGHGS (18. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Martin´s*


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. November 2014)

Willkommen *Mottekus* und *MehlstaubtheCat*


----------



## Mottekus (18. November 2014)

Danke für die Willkommensgrüße xD

uh ich hab meine erste Faltigkeit hinter mir....hat auch nur knapp 11 Stunden gedauert xD wie erkenne ich denn was das fürn Ding ist was ich da falte? da stand irgendwas mit a3 zicke zauber.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. November 2014)

Mottekus schrieb:


> Danke für die Willkommensgrüße xD
> 
> uh ich hab meine erste Faltigkeit hinter mir....hat auch nur knapp 11 Stunden gedauert xD wie erkenne ich denn was das fürn Ding ist was ich da falte? da stand irgendwas mit a3 zicke zauber.


Mit Hilfe der Projektnummer kannst du es herausfinden > Folding@Home Projects


Kleine Bitte noch von uns:
Wenn du weitere Fragen hast, stell sie bitte in der http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...rumpelkammer-pcgh-folding-home-thread-ii.html > Danke


----------



## Gripschi (29. November 2014)

Hallo,

Mein Name ist Marcus und Komme aus Thüringen. Bin 22 Jahre Jung.

Hobbys sind neben PC Historisches Fechten und Wing Chung. Bissel Bewegung muss sein, da auch paar Pfund zu viel 

Aktuell falte Ich über meinen PC. Evtl wird ein kommender Media Server dazu abkommandiert bei Freilauf.

Warum falte Ich?

Vor ca. 2 Jahren verlor Ich meine Großeltern an Krebs und einer Lungenkrankheit.

Mein Opa hatte Lungenkrebs durch einen Herzinfarkt und Jahrzehnten Rauchen kam der Krebs. Es war nicht schön das mitzuerleben, besonders wenn man weiß es wird nicht wieder gut, egal was kommt. 

Meine Oma war auch Lebenslang Raucherin. Ob Sie Krebs hatte weiß Ich leider nicht. Nur das es eine Lungenkrankheit war. Der Tod von meinen Opa und Ihre auch vorher dadurch mehr belastete Gesundheit beschleunigten es.
Die Diagnose kennen nur Ihre Töchter. Dabei wird es wohl bleiben.

Da ich das jetzt so richtig mitbekam möchte Ich helfen. Damit andere es mal nicht erleben müssen.

Fg


----------



## Stefan84 (29. November 2014)

Willkommen im Team! 
Und wie ich sehe kommst du auch aus Thüringen... Darf ich fragen woher genau?


----------



## Gripschi (29. November 2014)

Hi und Danke 

Ich komm aus Apolda.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (29. November 2014)

Hi Gripschi !

Willkommen im Falt Team !
Dein PC sollte ja jetzt gut abgehen


----------



## Bumblebee (29. November 2014)

Willkommen im Team, Marcus


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Marcus *


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. November 2014)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen, Marcus!


----------



## PCGHGS (30. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Marcus*


----------



## preamp (22. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin Martin, 17 Jahre alt und komme aus NRW 
Gefaltet wird nun seid ca. 2Monaten mit meinem PC und dies eigentlich immer wenn ich mal nicht die ganze Power des PC's benötige. Aufs Falten gekommen bin ich beim Stöbern durchs Forum, da dachte ich mir 'Da machst du doch mit' 

Weitere Hobbys im sind Handball, Mountainbiking und natürlich der PC 

Euch allen frohe Festtage und weiterhin frohes Falten 
LG


----------



## Gripschi (22. Dezember 2014)

Ein Herzliches Willkommen!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Dezember 2014)

Wieder ein Martin !  

Herzliches Willkommen !


----------



## preamp (22. Dezember 2014)

Danke danke 
Ja, die Martins kommen so langsam aus ihren Löchern


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Dezember 2014)

Willkommen im besten Team


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. Dezember 2014)

preamp schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin Martin, 17 Jahre alt und komme aus NRW
> Gefaltet wird nun seid ca. 2Monaten mit meinem PC und dies eigentlich immer wenn ich mal nicht die ganze Power des PC's benötige. Aufs Falten gekommen bin ich beim Stöbern durchs Forum, da dachte ich mir 'Da machst du doch mit'
> ...


Willkommen mein Namensgefährter!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Dezember 2014)

WAS du heißt auch Martin ? Ich auch


----------



## Gripschi (22. Dezember 2014)

Eine Verschwörung........


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Dezember 2014)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Eine Verschwörung........


Wieso, endlich kann man mal testen wo der Unterschied zwischen Martinis geschüttelt und gerührt ist. 


Übrigens:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Martin*


----------



## brooker (29. Dezember 2014)

... ich denke es ist überfällig, deshalb mache ich es kurz und knapp:

Ich bin Jens, 38 Jahre jung und bin seit einem Basic-Zusammenstoß mit einem KC 87 vom IT-Virus befallen, der sich zu einem Hardware- und OC-Syndrom entwickelt hat. Ich stehe auf leistungsstarke Gamer-Systeme die dabei absolut geräuscharm sind, damit ich bei ARMA meine Gegner immer schon von weitem hören kann . Aus diesem Grund sind meine System mit WaKü ausgestattet. Bilder komme demnächst hier ins Forum.

Warum falte ich? In meinem Umfeld gab es in den letzten Jahren einige Krebs/ Tumor-Erkrankungen. Das hat mich sehr betroffen gemacht und zum Nachdenken angeregt. Folding@home ist für mich ein Beitrag: Meine Gamer-Hardware soll rechnen was Sie kann und helfen diese Erkrankungen auszumerzen. Schließlich kann es jeden treffen! 

Also, lass uns falten und das Maximum aus unserer Hardware holen. Danach strebe ich, dass habt Ihr sicher schon gemerkt 

Moster-WUs, stabile Systeme und immer eine KWh unterm Kiel ...

... und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Grüße Brooker


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Dezember 2014)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Jens*


----------



## Stefan84 (29. Dezember 2014)

Willkommen Jens!


----------



## picar81_4711 (29. Dezember 2014)

Willkommen *Jens*


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Dezember 2014)

Und natürlich auch von mir.. willkommen, Jens


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* Jens*


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (30. Dezember 2014)

Willkommen *Jens* !


----------



## masterchrisso (15. Januar 2015)

Ich schmeiße hiermit auch mal ein nettes Moin in die Runde,

ich bin Chris, 25 Jahre alt und komme aus Hamburg. Ich bin vor kurzem über die F@H-Initiative gestoßen und wurde direkt begeistert (ich studiere Medizin und interessiere mich auch für viele der laufenden Projekte). Da mein PC sowieso immer läuft, tut er dies nun nicht mehr ganz vergebens, sondern faltet die schönen Proteine. 
In meiner Signatur könnt ihr schon sehen, was mein Rechner die letzten 2-3 Tage an Punkten gemacht hat  (hoffentlich zeigt er es gleich richtig an).

Beste Grüße!


----------



## Stefan84 (15. Januar 2015)

Willkommen an Bord *masterchrisso*!


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Januar 2015)

Hallo Chris und willkommen bei uns Falt-Abhängigen


----------



## brooker (15. Januar 2015)

... herzlich willkommen. Wie bist Du zum Folding gekommen?


----------



## masterchrisso (15. Januar 2015)

danke euch allen!

Zum Folding bin ich über dieses Forum gekommen. Ich habe mir meinen momentan PC selber gebaut und habe für die Zusammenstellung Tipps benötigt, die habe ich hier erfahren . Beim Durchforsten des PCG Forum bin ich dann hier gelandet und habe dann weiter nach dem FAH Projekt gegoogelt und war sofort davon angetan. 

Ich werde versuchen meine Folding-Aktivitäten jetzt sukzessive auszubauen, denn ich habe hier noch einiges an "ungenutzter" Elektronik rumstehen (z.b. ein MBPro , ein Sony Vaio, eine PS3)!


----------



## brooker (15. Januar 2015)

... ok. Das hört sich sehr gut und find ich echt super


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Januar 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ok. Das hört sich sehr gut und find ich echt super



Ja, absolut - allerdings die PS3 geht nicht mehr zum falten


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Januar 2015)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 masterchrisso*


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. Januar 2015)

Willkommen *masterchrisso*


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. Januar 2015)

Willkommen Chris ! Happy falting


----------



## masterchrisso (15. Januar 2015)

Vielen Dank an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*masterchrisso*


----------



## Babbavs (17. Januar 2015)

Hallo Team #70335

Ich lese schon seit geraumer Zeit aufmerksam mit.
Ich heiße Werner und komme aus dem "Schwaben Ländle" .
Mein Alter gebe ich besser nicht an.

Ich habe auch ein paar Sachen an der "Backe", die ich nicht unbedingt brauche.
Nun gut, da muß man durch.

Ich hoffe das ich mit meinem "kleinen" etwas dazu beitragen kann.

Grösser Umbau demnächst incl. GTX 970.  Hoffe die bringt was.

Gruß
Babbavs aka Werner


----------



## brooker (17. Januar 2015)

Hallo Werner,

herzlich willkommen. Ich kann Dir versichern, dass bringt ordentlich was. Wenn Du gleich starten möchtest, kannst Du Deine CPU schon mal auf den NaC-Client setzen. Das geht ganz schnell und Du bist sehr variable. Schaue mal *hier*.


----------



## Babbavs (17. Januar 2015)

Danke Dir brooker,

Die Kiste faltet schon wie verrückt
Lasse mit FAH Client 7.4.4 falten.

Gruß
Babbavs


----------



## brooker (17. Januar 2015)

... wunderbar  Unter welchem Namen faltet Du denn?


----------



## Babbavs (17. Januar 2015)

Babbavs

mir ist auf die schnelle nichts anderes eingefallen


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Januar 2015)

Hallo Werner und willkommen bei uns


----------



## Babbavs (17. Januar 2015)

Danke Bumblebee

Wird Zeit das ne neue Graka reinkommt, die Alte bringts nimmer.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (17. Januar 2015)

Huhu Werner 

Willkommen im Team !

Hat dein Sohn dir den Client eingestellt ?
Wenn nicht schau ich mal drüber damit alles perfekt passt 

Weißt ja wo du dich melden kannst


----------



## sensit1ve_ (17. Januar 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Hat dein Sohn dir den Client eingestellt ?



Na klaro


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Babbavs*


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Babbavs*


----------



## Babbavs (17. Januar 2015)

Danke Euch allen


@MehlstaubtheCat

Hi Martin,

Soooo alt bin ich nun auch wieder nicht, das ich das nicht selbst hinbekommen hätte.

Aber zu was hat man einen Sohn und eine echt Super Anleitung von brooker.

Endlich wird diese Kiste mal richtig gefordert. Die rennt wie der Teufel, das ist eine wahre Pracht.
Naja die Graka ist halt ein wenig müde.

Sollte ich Probleme bekommen dann weiß ich wo ich mich melden kann.


----------



## brooker (17. Januar 2015)

@Babbavs ... Schön das es geholfen hat und danke für die Lorbeeren, aber ich hab nur zusammengeschrieben was das super Team von PCGH so zusammengetragen hat.


----------



## Babbavs (17. Januar 2015)

@brooker

Na, dann müßt Ihr die Lorbeeren halt teilen .


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Januar 2015)

Babbavs schrieb:


> @brooker
> 
> Na, dann müßt Ihr die Lorbeeren halt teilen .



Nun, wir vom Team (*T*eilen *E*igentlich *A*lles *M*iteinander) haben damit kein Problem


----------



## Babbavs (18. Januar 2015)

War doch nicht Böse gemeint.

Ich finde toll was Ihr macht und das ist mein vollerERNST .


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Januar 2015)

Babbavs schrieb:


> War doch nicht Böse gemeint.



Aber natürlich nicht - kam auch nicht so an 
Das sollte ein Kompliment an das Team sein


----------



## Babbavs (18. Januar 2015)

Jetzt fällt mir aber ein Riesengroßer Stein vom Herzen.

Aber ich habe eine Frage und  weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin.

Kann ich eine GTX 970 mit einer GTX  670  zusammen laufen lassen?
Ist das kontraproduktiv? Macht das Sinn?


----------



## brooker (18. Januar 2015)

@Babbavs: fürs folden wäre das kein Thema und ein gutes Gespann!


----------



## Babbavs (18. Januar 2015)

@brooker: Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. Januar 2015)

Willkommen *Babbavs*


----------



## Babbavs (19. Januar 2015)

Danke


----------



## StaffBull (3. Februar 2015)

Hallöchen ihr "Falter",

also dann möchte ich mich doch auch einmal kurz vorstellen, bevor das große Event heute Nacht startet.
Ich bin noch völlig neu hier und werde auch erst heute Abend einsteigen.
Eigentlich wollte ich nur meinen alten PC bei MehlstaubtheCat optimieren lassen. Nun hab ich eine komplett neue
"Maschine" im Büro stehen, mit welcher ich natürlich auch mein bestes dazu geben möchte.

Ab heute Abend werde ich mit einem i7-5820k und 2 GTX 980 falten , welche natürlich noch bis heute Abend so gut es
geht optimiert werden in der kurzen Zeit von MehlstaubtheCat und hoffe das Team damit ein wenig zu unterstützen.

Schönen Tag euch allen!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (3. Februar 2015)

700k PPD ist locker drin  freue mich schon darauf weiter zu optimieren !

Willkommen im Team !


----------



## Amigafan (3. Februar 2015)

Willkommen im Team, StaffBull.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (3. Februar 2015)

Willkommen StaffBull


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Februar 2015)

Zuerst einmal ein herzliches Willkommen, StaffBull

Da hat dir "unsere Katze" aber ein echt tolles System hingestellt
Und ja, 700 KPPD sind mehr als realistisch


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* StaffBull*


----------



## brooker (3. Februar 2015)

... herzlich Willkommen StaffBull. Schön das Du dabei bist.


----------



## StaffBull (3. Februar 2015)

Vielen Dank für die freundliche Aufnahme 

@Bumblebee: ich bin auch sehr gespannt wo wir am Ende landen werden


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. Februar 2015)

StaffBull schrieb:


> ..........................
> 
> Ab heute Abend werde ich mit einem i7-5820k und 2 GTX 980 falten , welche natürlich noch bis heute Abend so gut es
> geht optimiert werden in der kurzen Zeit von MehlstaubtheCat und hoffe das Team damit ein wenig zu unterstützen.
> ...


Da geht was weiter! Willkommen!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*StaffBull*


----------



## brooker (4. Februar 2015)

Hallo Haga,

Herzlichen Willkommen und danke für Deine Unterstützung. Dein System kann einen spürbaren Beitrag leisten. Solltest Du Unterstützung bei der Einrichtung oder Optimierung benötigen, melde Dich bitte *hier*. 

Grüße brooker


----------



## brooker (4. Februar 2015)

... kuckst Du *hier*.


----------



## brooker (4. Februar 2015)

... sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## StaffBull (4. Februar 2015)

Grüß dich Haga,

viel Spaß beim falten. 
Bis heute Abend im TS bei Martin


----------



## StaffBull (4. Februar 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... kuckst Du *hier*.



Prima, habs auch gleich mal eingebunden 
Aber wie bekomm ich das in der Signatur eigentlich so mittig?


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Februar 2015)

Donner und Doris - haga - was gibst du Gas
Siehst du im Rückspiegel überhaupt die vielen "Nullen" die du überholst?? 
Und blinkst du eigentlich beim Überholen ?? 

Aber überhaupt, ein paar von euch geben ja schon fast überirdisch Gas
Das ist sowas von


----------



## raFINNiert (5. Februar 2015)

Hallo an alle F@H´ler,

ich bin Finn und habe gestern zum ersten mal "gefaltet". Bei der Suche nach GPGPU Anwendungen habe ich mich auch mal wieder über 'F@H' informiert und bei dabei auf die Aktion 'Gamer folden gegen Krebs' gestoßen und hab daher gleich losgelegt. Ich wohne in Kassel und arbeite als Fachinformatiker in der IT Abteilung eines Finanzinstituts. Ich bin 34 Jahre alt, bin Motorsport-interessiert und fahre auch gern mal Kart. Die Hauptarbeit beim Folding leisten zwei Radeon HD 7970 (nicht die GHz Edition) von ASUS, die aber trotzdem mit 1 GHz laufen. Seit gestern ist daher auch mein Gasverbrauch (Gasheizung) sehr zurückgegangen, da meine Wohnung nun teilweise von der Abwärme der Grafikkarten erwärmt wird.

Ich wünsche allen Foldern viel Spaß und gute Ergebnisse beim Folden für den guten Zweck.
raFINNiert


----------



## Amigafan (5. Februar 2015)

Hallo *Finn*,

schön, Dich hier im besten Team der Welt begrüßen zu dürfen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Finn*


----------



## brooker (5. Februar 2015)

@ Finn: herzlich Willkommen!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (5. Februar 2015)

*Willkommen Finn !*


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Finn*


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Februar 2015)

*Willkommen Finn !
*


----------



## Mr.Knister (5. Februar 2015)

Hallo allerseits!

Mich nennt manch einer Boba oder Bob, daher der Folding-Name "Bobkopp", und ich leiste seit Samstagnacht meinen bescheidenen Beitrag.
Ich bin 18 Jahre alt und studiere zur Zeit Elektrotechnik in Aachen. In meiner Freizeit fahre ich gerne schnell Fahrrad oder beschäftige mich mit Ts, CTs, Bomben und Bananen . Außerdem gefallen mir dystopische Geschichten und ein breites Spektrum elektronischer sowie metallischer Musik.
Das Falten übernimmt derzeit nur noch mein i5-2500K, nachdem meine HD6870 nach kurzer Zeit im Einsatz das Zeitliche segnete und der Ersatz (eine 7600 GS) nicht tauglich ist . Eine WU hat auch ein Benzium 4 HT gefaltet und ein paar Prozent ein Athlon 64 X2, doch der nächtliche Lärm und die Ineffizienz trieben mir die Idee schnell wieder aus, diese könnten die Heizung ersetzen .


Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmenden viele Punkte und vor allem viel Spaß 

Faltmanns Heil!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Bob*


----------



## Amigafan (5. Februar 2015)

Hallo *Mr.Knister*,

schön , Dich hier im Team willkommen zu heißen.


----------



## StaffBull (5. Februar 2015)

*Wilkommen Bob,
viel Spaß beim falten!  *


----------



## brooker (5. Februar 2015)

Hallo BOB, herzlich Willkommen!


----------



## Mr.Knister (5. Februar 2015)

Danke für die Begrüßung, freue mich, dabei zu sein


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Bob*


----------



## arcDaniel (6. Februar 2015)

Hi,

dann stelle ich mich euch halt auch mal vor:
Ich bin Daniel, 30 Jahre, bin aus Luxemburg und zu meinen Hobby gehört Sport (mir macht fast alles Spass ausser Schwimmen), Motorrad (Fahren und Technik) und klaro PC-Hardware 
Ich falte schon seit ein paar Jahren, weiss aber nicht mehr wann ich angefangen habe.

Ich fallte, weil in meinem Umfeld genug Leute sind welche mit von Krebs betroffen sind. Wenn Freunde an solch einer scheiss Krankheit (hier darf ruhig eine Ausnahme der Forenregeln gemacht werden) leiden oder gar sterben (was bereits der Fall war) kommt man ans überlegen und sieht wie schnell das Leben auf dem Kopf steht. Klar will man dann seinen Beitrag leisten. Als ich sah, dass ich mit meinem Hobby etwas gutes tun kann, war ich sofort dabei.

Ich liebe es einen Leistungstarken PC zu haben und gerade GPU's habens mir angetan, das ich aber kein dauer-Gamer bin, wurde meine Hardware nie wirklich genutzt... Jetzt verrichtet sie ihre Arbeit für einen guten Zweck.

Mein Falt System --> siehe Sig. Im Winter falte ich wesentlich mehr als im Sommer, was aber an den Temperaturen liegt. (Wobei mit einem runtergesetzten Temp-Target auch dauerfalten im Sommer relativ gut möglich ist...)

Ich habe und falte noch immer für das EVGA Team. Das hat einen teils eigensinnigen Grund: Im prinzip ist es mir egal für wen ich Falte, haupsachte die Uni bekommt ihre Resultate, allerdings entschädigt EVGA mich mit 10Bucks/Euro Monatlich, was neuen GPU's zu gute kommt und dann die Faltleistung wieder erhöht...

Da ich aber viel hier im Forum unterwegs bin, habe ich am Weltkrebstag beschlossen euer Team noch zu unterstützen  (Werde etwas zweigleisig falten)

Mein FAH User ist ebenfalls wie hier arcDaniel

Ich will aber noch etwas loswerden, was mich manchmal stört:
Ich lese immer wieder, dass manche Pausen mit dem Falten, weil keine Hi-Score WU's kommen... Ja, ich hasse  es auch Core15 WU's zu bekommen oder im moment manche Core18 welche Ewigkeiten dauern... Aber Stanford braucht auch diese Resultate! Deshalb faltet alles was ihr bekommt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*arcDaniel*


----------



## Amigafan (6. Februar 2015)

Willkommen in unserem Team, arcDaniel.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Februar 2015)

Willkommen Freunde - schön, dass ihr dabei seid


----------



## StaffBull (6. Februar 2015)

Willkommen im Team arcDaniel!


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*arcDaniel*


----------



## brooker (6. Februar 2015)

... herzlich Willkommen *arcDaniel*


----------



## kampfschaaaf (6. Februar 2015)

Hai, auch ich werde nach sehr langer Abwesenheit nochmal mitfalten. 

Mein Name ist Christoph und ich komme aus dem Raum Trier. Ich werde dieses Jahr 41.
Ich falte momentan mit 2 Clients in mittlerer Auslastung - 

- i7 3970X mit 2x HD7970
- i7 2600K mit R9 290 und R9 270

Das sollte am Tag so für 300k pts reichen. Ich habe die Falter in Werkseinstellung gelassen und hoffe, daß sie trotzdem effizient arbeiten. Da ich hauptsächlich D3 spiele, beeinträchtigt das die Falterei kaum. Ich hoffe, wir können zusammen das PCGH-Team unter die TOP10 bringen.

Den Stromverbrauch ignorier ich mal einfach...  ...es gibt sicherlich deutlich effizientere Arten, das Haus zu heizen.
MfG kampfschaaaf


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kampfschaaaf/Christoph


----------



## brooker (6. Februar 2015)

@  kampfschaaaf: herzlich Wilkommen und danke  das Du mit den beiden Hammer-Systemen dabei bist!  da geht ordentlich was, und mehr als Du erwartest.

Bitte nehme die Einstellungen wie *hier* unter 7. beschrieben vor. Das bringt deutlich mehr Performance. Solltest Du Fragen haben, einfach anschreiben oder *hier* melden.

Grüße brooker


----------



## ChrisMSI (6. Februar 2015)

Hallo, ich habe mich seit gestern entschlossen mein system mitfalten zu lassen, ich hoffe etwas helfen zu können auch wenn ich iwie recht wenige punkte für die letzten 7 stunden ereicht  habe, vielleicht kann mir da ja mal einer etwas erklären wie sich das zusammensetzt, weil wenn ich hier was vonn 300k punkten lese schlackern mir die ohren. 7 stunden 2 wu´s geschafft und "nur" 720 punkte


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

kampfschaaaf/Christoph



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ChrisMSI


----------



## Amigafan (6. Februar 2015)

Hallo und Willkommen, *ChrisMSI*.

Vielleicht findest Du hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...nrichtung-fah-client-7-4-4-a.html#post7090599 schon die ersten Antworten auf Deine Fragen.

Wenn nicht, kannst Du hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...rumpelkammer-pcgh-folding-home-thread-ii.html mit Sicherheit weitere Hilfe erfahren.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Februar 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> kampfschaaaf/Christoph
> ...



.. auch von mir


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. Februar 2015)

Willkommen Bob und Daniel ! Ich hoffe ihr fühlt euch wohl in unserem Team 

Faltmanns Heil !


----------



## arcDaniel (6. Februar 2015)

Danke für die herzliche Begrüssung


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (6. Februar 2015)

Hallo aller seits,
Ich Leo und komme aus Karlsruhe 
Ich bin 14 Jahre jung und habe beschlossen die Energy Sinnvoll zu "verschwenden"

Mein PC läuft allerdings nicht Täglich und daher werde ich an manchen Tagen auch nicht Falten. 
Wenn ich denn dann doch Falte dann meistens über Nacht (unter der Woche ab ca. 23:00Uhr-17:00Uhr  und am Wochenende erst ab den späten Zeiten).

In den nächsten Monaten baue ich mir noch ein älteres Core2Duo System mit dem dann 24/7 gefaltet wird (es sei denn es kommen Freunde oder so)

Mit meinem (Haupt)System schaffe ich derzeit etwa 229000-230000 Punkte am Tag, 

GreetZ Leo


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. Februar 2015)

Ein Core2Duo würde ich nicht mehr zu falten nutzen. Der frist zu viel Strom bei zu wenig PPD.
Eine gute Grafikkarte rein und die CPU nicht mitfalten lassen dann kann das was werden.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (6. Februar 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Ein Core2Duo würde ich nicht mehr zu falten nutzen. Der frist zu viel Strom bei zu wenig PPD.
> Eine gute Grafikkarte rein und die CPU nicht mitfalten lassen dann kann das was werden.



Okay. Denkst du das eine R7 260X ausreicht ? 
Dann würde ich einfach den Core2Duo IDLEN lassen


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. Februar 2015)

Ja mit einer 260X kann man schon gut falten leicht übertakten dabei undervolten  
Weißt ja wo dich melden kannst


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (6. Februar 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Ja mit einer 260X kann man schon gut falten leicht übertakten dabei undervolten
> Weißt ja wo dich melden kannst



Jo, nur hat meine R7 260X einen Voltage Lock und einen Speicher Defekt.  ^^ 
Der Chip geht aber ganz gut ab bei der Karte


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. Februar 2015)

Oo  Aja ! Wie schaut der Speicher defekt aus ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*R_Apid_Pr0/Leo*


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (6. Februar 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> *R_Apid_Pr0/Leo*


Danke  :3

@Mehlstaub
Es treten halt gerne Grafikfehler in Form von schwarzen Balken und Verzerrten Texturen auf. Hab da auch noch ein Bild von:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. Februar 2015)

Uhhh ! Denke nicht das die Karte dann falt stabil sein wird !


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*R_Apid_Pr0/Leo*


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (6. Februar 2015)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> *R_Apid_Pr0/Leo*


Nochmal ein Danke 

@Mehlstaub:

Wenn man den VRam untertaktet dann gehts wieder einigermaßen


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Februar 2015)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> *R_Apid_Pr0/Leo*



Auch ich heisse dich willkommen


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. Februar 2015)

Hulla, naja dann versuch dein Glück


----------



## brooker (6. Februar 2015)

... herzlich Willkommen R_Apid_Pr0/Leo.


----------



## hirschi87 (7. Februar 2015)

Dann stelle ich mich mal vor, da ich mich gerade dazu entschlossen habe einen kleinen Beitrag zu leisten. 

Ich heiße David, bin 27 Jahre jung und komme aus dem wunderschönen Garbsen, bei Hannover. Beruflich bin ich als Steuerfachangestellter unterwegs.

Falten lasse ich meinen Laptop (Core i7 3610 QM und eine  GTX 660 M). Ich denke die Kiste leistet wenn auch nicht viel, immerhin ein bisschen. Optimieren kann man da vielleicht auch noch was  Nur steige ich da nicht so richtig durch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*hirschi87/David*


----------



## Amigafan (7. Februar 2015)

Herzlich Willkommen *R_Apid_Pro/Leo* und* hirschi87/David*


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Februar 2015)

Willkommen, *hirschi87/David* - schön, dass du mithilfst


----------



## brooker (7. Februar 2015)

... sorry Jungs, ich komme hier nicht mehr mit. Zuviele Unterstützer ... aber es können nicht genug sein . Alle neu hinzugekommenen Faltern: herzlich Willkommen und danke das Ihr dabei seid


----------



## Belax (7. Februar 2015)

Hallo alle zusammen,

nach langen Jahren des Pcgh-lesens habe ich den folding@home Beitrag gesehen und wollte direkt mitmachen und euch unterstützen!  Ich hab schon mal mit Boinc am verteilten rechnen teilgenommen und kannte es daher schon!
Ich werde während dem aktuellen event meinen Rechner am laufen halten und danach beim surfen und so meinen Rechner mitfalten lassen, ihn aber nicht mehr extra anlassen!
Mein Pc schaft so zirka 100.000PPD! Ist das ein guter Schnitt für meine Hardware(siehe Signatur)? Hab schon versucht was zu optimieren, aber nur mit mäßigen erfolg.

frohes falten an alle.

mfg


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. Februar 2015)

Ich würde nur die Grafikkarte falten lassen, dann gibt sie die volle PPD ab....
Wenn Du den Rechner abschaltest, dann gehen halt die wertvollen Bonuspunkte verloren.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Belax*


----------



## Amigafan (7. Februar 2015)

Auch ein herzliches Willkommen von mir, Belax.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Februar 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> *Belax*



... auch von mir


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (7. Februar 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> *Belax*



 Huhu ! Willkommen !


----------



## Hitch81 (8. Februar 2015)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich bin Christian, 34 Jahre  jung und wohne in der Nähe von Stein am Rhein (Schweiz). Auf der Suche nach Hilfe für meinen neuen Rechner bin ich auf dieses Forum gestossen. Die Unterstützung durch die Mitglieder ist echt der Hammer hier. Nun habe ich meinen "Neuen" zusammengebaut und weiter im Forum gestöbert. Dabei bin ich im Thema Falten gelandet, wovon ich vorher noch nie was gehört hatte. Für eine solch sinvolle Sache lass ich meinen PC gerne laufen und Falte nun seit Freitagnacht fleissig mit.


Frohes Falten 

Grüsse


Christian/Hitch


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Februar 2015)

Salü Christian/Hitch - willkommen bei diesem so wichtigen Projekt


----------



## Amigafan (8. Februar 2015)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen in unserem Team, *Christian/Hitch81*.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Februar 2015)

Grüezi *Christian/Hitch *und* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (8. Februar 2015)

Huhu Christian ! Willkommen im Team !


----------



## brooker (8. Februar 2015)

... herzlich Willkommen und danke das Ihr mit dabei seid!


----------



## Gysi1901 (1. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen! Mich fasziniert die Idee des verteilten Rechnens; ich habe bereits vor Jahren versucht, daran teilzunehmen. Was mich bislang daran gehindert hat, waren erstens die Tatsache, dass ich nur ein Notebook als Desktop-Ersatz nutze und zweitens (vorrangig), dass ich die jeweilige Software nie vernünftig zum Laufen bringen konnte -- was sowohl für F@H als auch für Fishtest (Optimierung von Schach-Software) galt.

Damals störte mich an F@H, dass mein System nicht mehr flüssig lief und dass beispielsweise mal angezeigt wurde, ich hätte 77% einer work unit abgearbeitet (ich bin versucht, "gecruncht" zu sagen  ), woraufhin ich dann wieder auf 13% derselben Einheit zurückgefallen bin -- Ähnliches geschah dauernd.

Nun nutze ich Kochsalz [NaCl...]; zuerst ruckelte mein System und der Lüfter schrie. Seit ich die CPU-Auslastung begrenzt habe, ist alles in Ordnung. Ich hoffe, dass es überhaupt Sinn hat, einen Pentium 3550M bei "light folding power" rechnen zu lassen. Aber dann denke ich, dass die Macher von F@H, als sie das Projekt in die Wege geleitet haben, sich nach meiner Hardware die Finger geleckt hätten^^


----------



## Stefan84 (1. März 2015)

Willkommen im Team, (Gregor) *Gysi1901*  
Wie lange knobelt denn dein Pentium an einer Kochsalz-WU? Ich hatte spaßenshalber mal den Pentium T4500 von meiner Freundin falten lassen, der hat für eine NaCl-WU über eine Stunde gebraucht.


----------



## Gysi1901 (1. März 2015)

Bei mir ist es ähnlich. 31% geschafft, angeblich wird es noch 70 Minuten dauern. Wenn ich an dem Gerät nicht arbeite, werde ich mal mittlere Auslastung einstellen.

Edit: auf medium geht es weitaus schneller, das System läuft flüssig, auch wenn der Lüfter etwas nervt. Die voraussichtliche Zeit bis zum Abschluss sprang von 18 auf 5 Minuten, das ist es mir wert.

Edit 2: Die WUs scheinen sich bei 45 Minuten je Stück einzupendeln. Ernsthaft: bringt das irgendwas oder ist es das Staubkorn auf dem Tropfen auf dem Stein in der Sahara zur Mittagszeit? Die Effizienz sollte bei einem Haswell-Notebook ja in Ordnung sein...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. März 2015)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Gysi1901*


----------



## Bumblebee (1. März 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



auch von mir


----------



## SiriousArts (1. März 2015)

Hallo  Leute 
Auf der Suche nach einem folding@home-Team habe ich mich mal hier angemeldet  Zu meiner Person:

Mein Name ist Samuel, ich bin 18 Jahre alt und komme aus der Nähe von Heidelberg in BW. Momentan gehe ich noch zur Schule, ich werde aber im März mein Schriftliches abitur schreiben und somit am Ende des Schuljahrs die Schule abgeschlossen haben. Danach plane ich momentan eine Ausbildung zum Mediengestalter anzufangen, ich habe da aber bisher noch keine ganz genauen Pläne.
Ich bin zufällig auf folding@home gestoßen und denke, dass das eine gute Sache ist. Während ich am arbeiten bin kann ich das im Hintergrund auf niedriger Stufe laufen lassen und sobald ich mal meinen PC angeschaltet stehen lasse, kann er noch etwas mehr arbeiten und verschwendet dabei wenigstens effektiv etwas Strom  (Ich habe jedoch nicht vor den PC 24/7 laufen zu lassen, da er in meinem Zimmer steht und zum Schlafen einfach zu laut ist.)
Insgesamt werde ich also wohl leider nicht allzu viele Punkte beitragen können, aber ich denke es ist ja immer besser als nichts 

Ansonsten fände ich es gut zu wissen, ob einer von euch Ideen hat, wie ich das Ganze noch etwas für meinen PC optimieren kann. Die Grundsätzlichen Steps hier im Forum habe ich zwar schon befolgt, aber ich denke, dass die doch für eine etwas bessere Grafikkarte gedacht sind.
Mein PC (vor ca. 6-7 Jahren beim Aldi gekauft  Dafür wirklich noch gar nicht so schlecht)

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 925 Prozessor @2.8 GHz
RAM: 8GB (Aufgerüstet von ursprünglichen 4)
GraKa: ATI Radeon HD 5670
64bit

Mir ist gerade noch aufgefallen, dass hinter den Prozessen von FAH im Taskmgr *32 steht. Gibt es davon auch eine 64bit Version, die mehr Leistung rausholen kann? Auf der Download Seite habe ich nur die eine gesehen.

Eine weitere Frage wäre, ob ihr denkt, dass ich meinen Cubox-I4 Pro (CuBox-i -Mini Computer, XBMC player, Android TV Box | Specifications) sinnvoll Folden lassen kann, oder ob sich das einfach nicht lohnt. Man kann darauf einige versionen von Linux installieren.
So... Das wars dann erstmal von mir 

Auf ein gutes folden 
Samuel


----------



## Stefan84 (1. März 2015)

Willkommen im Team Samuel


----------



## Amigafan (1. März 2015)

Ein "Herzliches Willkommen" auch von mir an *Gysi1901* und *SiriousArts/Samuel*.


----------



## brooker (1. März 2015)

...  herzlich Willkommen! Schön, dass Ihr mit dabei seid!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*SiriousArts*


----------



## SiriousArts (1. März 2015)

Danke euch allen 
Ich habe soeben meine ersten 228 Punkte zusammen bekommen xD
Ist das eigentlich normal, dass die estimated Points deutlich über den Tatsächlichen liegen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. März 2015)

SiriousArts schrieb:


> Danke euch allen
> Ich habe soeben meine ersten 228 Punkte zusammen bekommen xD
> Ist das eigentlich normal, dass die estimated Points deutlich über den Tatsächlichen liegen?


Hast du Passkey eingetragen?

Wen ja, liegt es wahrscheinlich daran dass du noch keine 10 WU's (NaCl zählt nicht) erfolgreich abgegeben hast > bis die 10 WU's durch sind bekommst du keine Bonuspunkte sprich nur die Basispunkte.


Ps:
Solche Fragen bitte zukünftig in der Rumpelkammer stellen, nicht dass dieser Thread verwässert.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. März 2015)

Zuerst einmal ein Herzliche Willkommen auch von mir
Dann:


SiriousArts schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade noch aufgefallen, dass hinter den Prozessen von FAH im Taskmgr *32 steht. Gibt es davon auch eine 64bit Version, die mehr Leistung rausholen kann?
> 
> Die drei Programme (FAHClient, FAHControl und FAHViewer) die der Installer bei dir einrichtet sind alles 32-bit-er
> Es gibt keine 64er weil es (zumindest vorläufig) keinen Grund dafür gibt
> ...


----------



## ANDMAN2201 (11. März 2015)

Hallo!

Ich bin der Andy. Ich bin 25 Jahre alt und stecke gerade bis zum Hals in meiner Bachelorarbeit im Fach Biomathematik. (Das ist eigentlich ein Mathestudium, aber zusätzlich gibt es noch Grundlagen in Bio, Chemie, Pharmazie, usw.)

Die Arbeit beschäftigt sich übrigens witzigerweise mit der quantitativen Analyse der Haltbarkeit von Wasserstoffbrückenbindungen in der Hydrathülle von Proteinen aus Simulationsdaten. Das hat aber weder damit zu tun, dass ich hier mitmache noch ist es andersherum.

In meiner Freizeit habe ich immer viel Musik gemacht, was aber leider in den letzten Jahren ein bisschen eingeschlafen ist. Außerdem interessiert mich alles, was mit Computern zutun hat, ich fotografiere gerne (aber leider auch zu selten) und bin begeisterter Cineast. Nicht nein sagen kann ich zu einem guten Single Malt.

Ich falte nun schon seit Anfang Februar mit. Ich bin - man kann es sich vielleicht denken - tatsächlich durch die Mini-Anzeige in der PCGH aufmerksam geworden. Und wie das dann so ist: Man tut sich schwer damit wieder aufzuhören. Und warum auch nicht, wenn der Rechner eh an ist.

Ins Rennen geht für mich eine GTX 980 von MSI. Seit ich dieser etwas mehr Takt spendiert habe darf der Prozessor nicht mehr - es werden scheinbar tatsächlich zwei Kerne á 4 GHz zum befeuern gebraucht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*ANDMAN2201/Andy*


----------



## Stefan84 (11. März 2015)

> quantitativen Analyse der Haltbarkeit von Wasserstoffbrückenbindungen in der Hydrathülle von Proteinen aus Simulationsdaten



Und das braucht man jetzt genau für was? 
Willkommen im Tema der BESTEN Falter der Welt!


----------



## ANDMAN2201 (11. März 2015)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Und das braucht man jetzt genau für was?



Proteine funktionieren angeblich nur mit einer Hülle aus Wasser. Die ist aber in Simulationsdaten schwer nachzuweisen beziehungsweise nicht zu sehen. Und dafür schreib ich ein Programm. Aber Titel wissenschaftlicher Arbeiten müssen so sein.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. März 2015)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> *ANDMAN2201/Andy*



Auch von mir


----------



## DeathCracker (31. März 2015)

Hallo, Ich bin Elias 17 Jahre alt und bin durch Zufall mal auf das Falten hier im Forum gestoßen und war direkt angetan.
Ich mache derzeit eine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker für Anwendungsentwicklung, wohne allerdings noch zuhause.
Ich hatte vor ein paar Wochen mal Boinc , was ich auch eine klasse Sache fand.

Ja Leute nun bin ich jetzt auch mit 2 Rechnern dabei ^^
Mein Server faltet ab heute abend wahrscheinlich 24/7 mit einem intel Core 2 Duo @ 3.6Ghz und einer 8800GTS
Mein Hauptrechner ab und an mal ein paar Tage  (4790K , GTX760)


----------



## brooker (31. März 2015)

Hi Elias,

das ist super, dass Du mit dabei bist. Herzlich willkommen.

Kleiner Hinweis zu Einrichten: die 8800GTS laufen zu lassen, macht keinen Sinn mehr. Daher empfehle ich für den Server den NaCl-Client. Für den Hauptrechner empfehle ich für die CPU ebenfalls den NaCl-Client und für die GPU den FAH. Einleitungen findest Du hier im Forum.

Solltest Du Fragen haben, einfach im PCGH Folding@Home-Thread II melden.

Grüße Brooker


----------



## RG Now66 (31. März 2015)

Willkommen im Team Elias


----------



## Bumblebee (31. März 2015)

Hallo Elias, willkommen - schön, dass du mitfaltest


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*DeathCracke/Elias*


----------



## kegg (31. März 2015)

Hallo, ich bin Kai und 18 Jahre alt.
Ich hab das falten vor einem Jahr schonmal angeschaut und will es diesmal deutlich länger durchziehen, aktuell läuft mein Hauptrechner ziemlich viel durch. 3570k/7850

Werde mich aber demnächst nochmal damit befassen hier mehr Systeme zum folden laufen zu lassen.  Hier gibts noch alte Hardware.

Hab mir auch mal was in die Signatur gesetzt. Platz ~900 ist doch lohnenswert zu zeigen.


----------



## Stefan84 (1. April 2015)

Willkommen *Elias *und *Kai*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*kegg/Kai*


----------



## Bumblebee (1. April 2015)

Hallo Kai - ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch von mir


----------



## PCGHGS (1. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Elias *und *Kai*


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. April 2015)

@alle neuen, die von mir ein gefällt mir bekommen haben: *Willkommen!*


----------



## stoic-x (2. Mai 2015)

Hallo liebe Mitfalter,
mein Name ist Dennis, bin 28, und residiere in Ulm. 
Bin leidenschaftlicher Gamer und Hobby-Programmierer.
Da ich wegen meiner chronischen Erkrankung (terminale Niereninsuffizienz) nicht viel zum Allgemeinwohl beitragen kann (höchstens Kosten) fand ich dass, F@H genau das richtige wäre um auch etwas beizutragen/zurückzugeben.
Dank einer höheren Rückerstattung von Medikamentenzuzahlungen konnte ich meinen Rechner im letzten Monat ordentlich aufrüsten  und verfüge nun über einen 
Intel Core i7-5820K(unter einem Thermaltake BigTyp Revo) auf einer MSI X99S SLI Plus mit Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB DDR4 2666MHz und einer Gainward Geforce GTX 980 Phantom gespeist von einem XP700 von Xilence.
Ist wahrscheinlich nicht grad die stromsparendste Combo 
Ich hab am 30.4. mit dem Falten angefangen und habe vor, zu falten so viel geht (außer beim Zocken, da stell ich auf Light^^). Da ich täglich die online Version, und hin und wieder das PCGH Heft, lese war es nur selbstverständlich, dass ich für das Team #70335 falte (Aber auch wegen des Prestiges eines Rang 12 Teams )
Ich freu mich auf fedenfall dabei zu sein 

euch allen einen schönen Gruß


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Mai 2015)

Hallo Dennis und willkommen bei uns

Auch wenn der Grund für deine Teilnahme mir leid tut ist es schön, dass du mittust
Mit deinem potenten System kannst du viel beitragen


----------



## Mr.Knister (2. Mai 2015)

Herzlich Willkommen, Dennis!

Schön, dass Du dabei bist, großes 

Klasse System


----------



## stoic-x (2. Mai 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Grund für deine Teilnahme mir leid tut ist es schön, dass du mittust


Danke für dein Mitgefühl , ist aber nicht nötig jeder hat so sein Päckchen zu tragen wies so schön heißt 
und danke auch fürs Willkommen heißen 


Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Klasse System


Danke, zu viel der Ehre 

Meint ihr ich könnte noch was für die Effizienz tun (z.B. anderes Netzteil)? Oder sind bei der Konfiguration schon Hopfen und Malz verloren?!


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. Mai 2015)

Willkommen Dennis


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. Mai 2015)

Willkommen an Board Dennis !


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Mai 2015)

stoic-x schrieb:


> Meint ihr ich könnte noch was für die Effizienz tun (z.B. anderes Netzteil)? Oder sind bei der Konfiguration schon Hopfen und Malz verloren?!



Nun, das  XP700 von Xilence ist "nur" BRONZE
Somit würdest du mit einem GOLD noch etwas effizienter sein; das ist aber *sehr* theoretisch
Der Gewinn beim Verbrauch würde die Anschaffungskosten nie aufwiegen
Falls sich das Teil mal "himmelt" kannst dann wechseln

Ansonsten ist es schwierig etwas zu sagen
Sind CPU und/oder GPU übertaktet? - möglicherweise liesse sich da - ohne spürbar erhöhten Verbrauch - was machen
Anders herum (ohne Übertaktung) lassen sich möglicherweise Spannungen senken / bei gleicher Leistung weniger Verbrauch

Gib uns doch noch etwas mehr Details


----------



## stoic-x (3. Mai 2015)

Ich hab mal ein bisschen mit der Taktung von CPU/GPU rum gespielt aber über Stock geht die Kerntemperatur gleich über 60° (also unter Vollast sprich beim Folden), was ich nicht so gut finde.
Ans Undervolting hab ich mich noch nicht rangetraut, damit hab ich noch gar keine Erfahrungen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MK0000 (4. Mai 2015)

Servus in die Runde!

Ich stelle mich kurz und knackig den PCGH-Faltern vor. Mein Name ist Mike, ich wohne und arbeite in Dresden und natürlich ist der PC seit vielen Jahren auch mein Hobby. Ich hoffe ich kann mit etwas Rechenpower auch einen Beitrag leisten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Mai 2015)

Dann grüsse ich dich kurz und knackig zurück, Mike und heisse dich willkommen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*stoic-x *und *MK0000*


----------



## brooker (5. Mai 2015)

Hallo Mike,

herzlich Willkommen und schön das Du mit dabei bist!   Lass es krachen!


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. Mai 2015)

Willkommen Mike!


----------



## stoic-x (5. Mai 2015)

Auch wenn ich ganauso lang dabei bin wie du, auch von mir ein Willkommen Mike!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (5. Mai 2015)

Huhu ! Gruß zurück  Willkommen !


----------



## stoic-x (5. Mai 2015)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Anders herum (ohne Übertaktung) lassen sich möglicherweise Spannungen senken / bei gleicher Leistung weniger Verbrauch


Ist Undevolting wirklich sinnvoll beim Folden? Ich darf hierzu mal kurz Wikipedia zitieren:


> Eine Spannungsabsenkung kann also dazu führen, dass die Software falsche Ergebnisse liefert oder nicht mehr korrekt abläuft; die Hardware selbst wird bei einer Spannungsabsenkung nicht beschädigt. Daher ist bei einer Spannungsabsenkung sicherzustellen, dass noch alle Transistoren des Mikroprozessors sicher schalten können. Bei Rechnern im *medizinischen, wissenschaftlichen* oder sicherheitsrelevanten Bereich sollte kein unnötiges Risiko eingegangen werden, die Spannung sollte deshalb immer innerhalb der Spezifikationen liegen.


----------



## Keinem (5. Mai 2015)

stoic-x schrieb:


> Ist Undevolting wirklich sinnvoll beim Folden?



Wenn die Spannung für den Takt zu tief sein sollte, wäre das System relativ instabil. 

Wenn das System stabil läuft, kommen auch keine falschen Berechnungen zustande. Testen kann man die Stabilität mit unterschiedlichsten Programmen...


----------



## stoic-x (5. Mai 2015)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Wenn die Spannung für den Takt zu tief sein sollte, wäre das System relativ instabil.
> 
> Wenn das System stabil läuft, kommen auch keine falschen Berechnungen zustande. Testen kann man die Stabilität mit unterschiedlichsten Programmen...



Aha ok. Merkt der F@H Host, dass was schiefgegangenen (möglicherweise falsche Berechnungen) ist? Oder anders gefragt: Was Passiert mit einer WU die aufgrund eines Undervolting-bezogenen Absturzes abbricht?


----------



## kegg (5. Mai 2015)

Wenn das System nun scheinbar stabil läuft, es aber trotzdem etwas falsch berechnet, wird das irgendwo negativ auffallen? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass alles jeweils nur einmal gerechnet wird und sich darauf verlassen wird?!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Mai 2015)

WU's werden mehrfach verteilt um solche Fehler auszuschließen.


----------



## Tischi89 (6. Mai 2015)

Moin!

Da ich nun meinen ersten Batzen endlich fertiggefaltet habe werde ich mich jetzt auch mal vorstellen:

Ich bin Paul und studiere grade in Göttingen. Aufgewachsen bin ich in der schönen Stadt Rostock. 
Auf das Falten und das foreneigene Team bin ich durch diverse News auf der Main gestoßen. Das ganze ist ne super Sache und ich hoffe ich kann mit meiner Hardware (siehe Sig.) ein wenig dazu beitragen komplizierte Krankheiten zu erforschen.
Mein Faltname ist "Tischi89"

Lasst es krachen!

Der Tisch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Tischi89/Paul*


----------



## stoic-x (7. Mai 2015)

Willkommen Paul! Schön dass du mitmachst!


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Mai 2015)

Willkommen Tischi89 und happy folding


----------



## MK0000 (7. Mai 2015)

Willkommen!


----------



## Mr.Knister (7. Mai 2015)

Moin Paul, Herzlich Willkommen!


----------



## Hullus (13. Juni 2015)

Hallo ich falte jetzt mal auch im PCGH Team mit 

Mein Falter name lautet: Fieldy87 der war hier allerdings nicht mehr frei.
Ich habe früher schonmal mit der PS3 gefaltet. Und nun wieder zurück gefunden. 

Zurzeit falte ich unter Win8.1 möchte aber gern unter Linux weiter falten, muss ich mich mal mit beschäftigen.

Reicht es eigentlich im Advance Client einfach nur die Teamnummer einzutragen ?

Bis dahin ein schönes WE


----------



## brooker (13. Juni 2015)

Hallo Tisch, hallo Fieldy. Schön das Ihr mit dabei seid.  aumen:

Ich kann Euch die HowTo`s empfehlen. In denen gibt es Tips wie man die Ausbeute Eurer Systeme durch individuelle Einstellungen spürbar verbessern kann.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Hullus/Fieldy87

*Falltername, Teamnummer, Passkey und es passt


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Juni 2015)

Ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Hullus/Fieldy87 *auch von mir


----------



## haVoc_inc (24. Juni 2015)

Moin zusammen,

an dieser Stelle möchte ich mich auch mal vorstellen und Hallo sagen, nachdem bei mir die Zwei-Millionen-Marke gefallen ist.

Bei mir werkelt ein FX-8350 @4,4/4,6 GHz (NaCl) und die altehrwürdige XFX 7870 DD @ 1136/1250 MHz. Ab und zu müssen auch verschiedene i5-2600 an der Hochschule herhalten, falls Langeweile in der Vorlesung aufkommt. 
Da wär auch noch ne Frage: Kann man den NaCl so modifizieren, dass er nur Small-WUs lädt? 4 Threads und 50% Auslastung flutschen 2-3 Min. schneller 

Happy Folding allerseits,

haVoc


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *haVoc_inc* 

Ich glaube, dass man den NaCl nicht modifizieren kann


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Juni 2015)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

haVoc_inc*


----------



## Mr.Knister (24. Juni 2015)

Hallo haVoc, schön, dass Du dabei bist


----------



## brooker (25. Juni 2015)

... schön das Du dabei bist. Ich kenne keine Möglichkeit den NaCl so zu modifizieren. Was Du machen kannst ist, die Prio des Programmes runter zu nehmen.


----------



## Igu (29. Juni 2015)

Mahlzeit Leute,
wollt mich auch mal kurz vorstellen.
Komme aus Leverkusen, bin Schichtarbeiter und benutze meinen PC hauptsächlich zum zocken. Wenn ich mich nur so im Netz tummele, darf sie  (mein PC ist eine Sie , weil das Asus-Board ne Zicke ist   ) ruhig ordentlich knechten.  

Hab früher schon von Folding@Home was mitbekommen, hab mich aber aufgrund eines Artikels auf PCGH-Online damit näher beschäftigt und angefangen zu falten.
Es sollte möglich sein die Stromkosten steuerlich geltend zu machen, schließlich tun wir ein gutes Werk.  

Schönen Tag noch.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* Igu*




Igu schrieb:


> .... mein PC ist eine Sie , weil das Asus-Board ne Zicke ist


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* Igu*


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (3. September 2015)

Moin zusammen 

Dann will ich wohl auch mal vorstelligen werden ^^

Mein Name ist Marcel, Ich bin 32 Jahre jung, Single und ich komme aus Wutha-Farnroda was im schönen grünen Herz Deutschlands liegt 
Brooker hat mich zu euch geführt, da ich erst dachte, man kann auch über BOINC Folding@Home machen. Aber da lag ich falsch. Bei BOINC hatte ich Seti@Home & World Community Grid am laufen. Aber nun bin ich auf Folding@Home umgeswitcht, gerade weil es hier Team gibt. Denn im Team macht das ganze sicherlich mehr Spaß als alleine 

Ich bin Lagerist/Kommissionierer/Staplerfahrer/Arsch für alles und so kommt es mir vor, ab und zu unsere IT im Lager xD

Ich beschäftige mich seit dem 12 Lebensjahr mit Computern und habe daher früh angefangen mich mit der Technik derer zu beschäftigen ... Naja, wo das im Endeffekt endet, sieht man ja jetzt 

Nun bin ich gewillt meine Rechenleistung für gute Zwecke einzusetzen. Da meine halbe Familie an Krebs gestorben ist und ich kein Arzt bin, will ich versuchen mit den Mittel zu helfen, die mir zur Verfügung stehen und das ist nun mal die Rechenleistung meines Computers.
Leider kann ich da nur nicht ganz so wie ich will. Mein GPU kann ich leider nicht zu Folden nehmen, da ich außerdem 3 verdammt süße Chinchillas habe, die Wärme nicht wirklich ertragen. In meiner Wohnung wird es schnell recht warm und daher kann ich meine kleinen süßen nicht mit mehr Wärme belasten. Ich wollte sie schon noch ein wenig länger haben 
Meine CPU muss also zum Folden reichen.

Ich wüsste nicht was ich noch über mich sagen soll, daher würde ich es vorerst dabei belassen. Esseidenn es gibt fragen (wovon ich selbstverständlich nicht ausgehe^^) ... Dann kann gerne gefragt werden.

Bis dahin ... Auf eine gute Zusammenarbeit Jung´s und Mädel´s


----------



## Bumblebee (3. September 2015)

Hallo Marcel und willkommen im "besten Team wo gibt auf Welt" 
Deine (CPU-)Hardware ist ja echt auf dem allerneuesten Stand 

Wäre interessant wenn du in der Rumpelkammer später mal ein paar Daten zur Ausbeute unter einem 6600K posten könntest
Dass deine R9 nicht mitfalten darf ist schade - aber bei den Umständen verständlich


----------



## brooker (3. September 2015)

Hallo Marcel,

nochmal ganz offiziell, wir kennen uns ja schon  - herzlich willkommen und schön das Du mit dabei bist!


----------



## simder (11. September 2015)

Hi 

Ich bin Stefan 33 jahre alt und aus Thüringen und freu mich bei euch im Team zu sein.
Lasse nur die Titan X mitlaufen wenn ich gerade mal nicht Spiele und nur Surfe.


----------



## Stefan84 (11. September 2015)

Willkommen im Team Namensvetter


----------



## brooker (11. September 2015)

Hallo simder  sei herzlich Willkommen. Schön das Du dabei bist


----------



## Bumblebee (11. September 2015)

Hallo und willkommen, Stefan



simder schrieb:


> Hi
> Lasse nur die Titan X mitlaufen wenn ich gerade mal nicht Spiele und nur Surfe.



Den Satz finde ich echt gelungen - vor allem das "nur"


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (11. September 2015)

Hey Stefan ...

Wieder jemand aus Thüringen ^^
Naja so lange es Nur eine Titan X ist, geht es ja noch


----------



## Mr.Knister (11. September 2015)

Hallo Stefan, herzlich willkommen!


----------



## KG1995 (18. September 2015)

Moin, Moin zusammen.

Ich geselle mich dann auch mal zu euch Foldern .

Ich bin Gerhard, 19 Jahre alt und komme aus dem wunderschönen Bremen. Von Beruf bin ich Student der Rechtswissenschaften mit einer ausgeprägten Affinität für Computer und Physik, sowie dem auseinander nehmen alter Spielekonsolen ( my PS3 Rest in Peace). 
Da der liebe kleine i7 neben Spielen und Autodesk/ Renderman nicht viel zu tun hat und weil Krebs irgendwie in meiner Familie liegt, schließe ich mich euch mal an .


----------



## brooker (18. September 2015)

Hallo Gerhard, schön das Du mit dabei bist.  Dein System (CPU und GPU) kann einen ordentlichen Beitrag leisten. Wie es am Besten geht, ist in den HowTo`s im Forum beschrieben. Falls Fragen offen bleiben sind wir im PCGH Folding@Home-Thread  für Dich da.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. September 2015)

Zuerst einmal... Willkommen Gerhard 

Wegen der CPU-Limitierung(en) bin ich noch nicht wirklich weiter gekommen


----------



## Mr.Knister (18. September 2015)

Moin Gerhard, herzlich willkommen!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Gerhard/KG1995*


----------



## ChiefMaverick (19. September 2015)

So, ich versuche das auch mal mit dem falten...Hallo zusammen!


----------



## brooker (19. September 2015)

Herzlich willkommen ChiefMaverick. Schön das Du mit dabei bist! 

In unserem Forum findest Du HowTo`s zur Einrichtung der NaCl-Client für das reine CPU-Falten und den FAH-Client für CPU und GPU-Falten. Bei Deinem System ist der FAH-Client die richtige Wahl, wenn Du alles an vorhandener Kapazität einbringen möchtest. Sollte es Fragen geben, einfach kurz im Forum melden.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*ChiefMaverick*


----------



## Bumblebee (20. September 2015)

Hallo und willkommen ChiefMaverick

Dein System kann ordentlich was reissen - nicht nur - aber auch beim Falten


----------



## XeT (28. September 2015)

So ich bin dann jetzt auch mit den 10 WUs durch. Also sitzt ich nun mit im Boot und hoffe das wir nicht in Rettungsboot 13 umsetzen müssen. Der LinusTechTipps Kreuzer treibt sein Unwesen doch wird er langsamer.
PC 1 ist bereits eingerichtet und folded ab Oktober von 13:00 Uhr 10Stunden. PC 2 wird dann ähnlich laufen.

Edit: PC 2 ist zu unwirtschaftlich. Daher Faltet PC 1 24/7 außer beim Zocken.

Wurde bereits die Auswirkung vom Faltet aufs zocken getestet? Falls nicht werde ich da mal was machen.

Bin derzeit noch 25 und wohne noch in München. In Jahr dann WE Pendler. Dann wird PC 1 24h stunden von Montag bis Donnerstag laufen und Freitag 11:00 Uhr gibt es dann WE für ihn. Mit Zen wird dann ein neuer PC mit Crossfire gebaut. Ab dann wird es Punkte regnen.


----------



## brooker (28. September 2015)

Hallo XeT, 
herzlich Willkommen und schön das Du dabei bist.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. September 2015)

Joo - herzlich willkommen XeT


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*XeT *


----------



## Zocker85 (1. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

in der Dimi, 29 Jahre, komme aus der Nähe von Fürth, freue mich endlich mitzufalten, ewig vorgenommen, mein Vorsatz für dieses Jahr, so viel wie möglich falten  dem Team werde ich noch nachher beitreten, freue mich schon meinen Lieblieblingsmagazin zu unterstützen , die ersten 7 WUs habe ich nun, finda das ganze sehr interessant, freue mich auf einen leiben Beitrag von mir, endlich einen Grund weiter aufzurüsten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Januar 2016)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Zocker85/Dimi*


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Januar 2016)

Ein herzliches Willkommen auch von mir

Falls du noch Fragen hast werden wir die gerne beantworten


----------



## Stefan84 (2. Januar 2016)

Willkommen *Zocker85*


----------



## FlyingPC (2. Januar 2016)

Zocker85 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> in der Dimi, 29 Jahre, komme aus der Nähe von Fürth, freue mich endlich mitzufalten, ewig vorgenommen, mein Vorsatz für dieses Jahr, so viel wie möglich falten  dem Team werde ich noch nachher beitreten, freue mich schon meinen Lieblieblingsmagazin zu unterstützen , die ersten 7 WUs habe ich nun, finda das ganze sehr interessant, freue mich auf einen leiben Beitrag von mir, endlich einen Grund weiter aufzurüsten



Willkommen Dimi!

Dann werde ich mich auch mal vorstellen.
Hallo,
ich bin der Felix, Schüler, komme aus der Nähe von Kassel. Folde mit dem NACL-Client und mein Ziel für dieses Jahr ist es auf den "normalen" Clienten umzusteigen.
Ich folde da in meiner Familie mehrere Menschen Krebs hatten.


----------



## Mr.Knister (2. Januar 2016)

Herzlich Willkommen, Dimi und Felix!

 Schön, dass Ihr mitmacht


----------



## Zocker85 (2. Januar 2016)

habe schon gleich zu Beginn komische Fragen:

muss man zwecks Slots für Grafikkarten etc etwas einstellen? Wird ja anscheinend automatisch erkannt? nur bei GPU Folding wird bei mir Anzahlt: 0 angezeigt, aber wahrscheinlich weil ich nur 8 WUs habe?

ps macht es Sinn gleich zu Beginn dem Team beizutreten oder warten bis man 10 WUs hat?

ps mein Account Name ist dima86x beim Folding


----------



## FlyingPC (2. Januar 2016)

Zocker85 schrieb:


> habe schon gleich zu Beginn komische Fragen:
> 
> muss man zwecks Slots für Grafikkarten etc etwas einstellen? Wird ja anscheinend automatisch erkannt? nur bei GPU Folding wird bei mir Anzahlt: 0 angezeigt, aber wahrscheinlich weil ich nur 8 WUs habe?
> 
> ps mein Account Name ist dima86x beim Folding



Bald wirst mich überholen!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Januar 2016)

Zocker85 schrieb:


> habe schon gleich zu Beginn komische Fragen:
> 
> muss man zwecks Slots für Grafikkarten etc etwas einstellen? Wird ja anscheinend automatisch erkannt?


Hallo Zocker85

Schau mal hier hinein:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...anleitung-einrichtung-fah-client-7-4-4-a.html

Wenn du dann noch weitere Fragen hast, helfen wir dir Rumpelkammer gerne weiter :
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...rumpelkammer-pcgh-folding-home-thread-ii.html


----------



## brooker (3. Januar 2016)

Herzlich Willkommen und schön das Ihr mit dabei seid  Zocker85/Dimi und FlyingPC/Felix


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*FlyingPC/Felix*


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Januar 2016)

Auch von mir ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*FlyingPC/Felix*


----------



## Fix666 (5. Januar 2016)

Hallo Gemeinde!  

Nachdem  ich in den letzten Tagen wieder etwas aktiver bin und jetzt die erste  Mio. gefaltet hab, stell ich mich auch mal hier vor.
Ich komme aus der schönen Pfalz und bastel schon seit ca. 20 Jahren an PCs rum.
Momentan  falte ich nur ab und zu mit meiner Gaming Mühle (siehe Signatur), aber  eine 750Ti für nen kleinen Faltserver, der dann 24/7 laufen soll ist im  Zulauf. 
Was natürlich nicht heißt, das meine Nr1 in Falt-Rente geht...

Gruß
Fix666


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Januar 2016)

Hallo und willkommen Fix666

Danke für deine Mithilfe bei diese wichtigen Sache


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (6. Januar 2016)

Willkommen im Team, Fix666


----------



## Stefan84 (6. Januar 2016)

Hallo Fix666


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Fix666*


----------



## FlyingPC (6. Januar 2016)

Willkommen Fix666!


----------



## brooker (6. Januar 2016)

Hallo *Fix666* herzlich Willkommen in unseren Reihen und schön das Du mit dabei bist


----------



## target73 (15. Januar 2016)

Guten Abend, 

will mich nur kurz melden  und mitteilen, dass meiner Einer seit gestern am falten ist..... Seit gerade eben läuft ein 2. Server (leider nur auf CPU und 7 Kernen) mit....und das auch nur um meinen lieben Kollegen zu ärgern 

LG

Andreas


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Januar 2016)

Hallo Andreas und willkommen bei den Faltern


----------



## brooker (15. Januar 2016)

Hallo Andreas, herzlich Willkommen und schön das Du dabei bist  
Bei Fragen einfach in der "Rumpelkammer" melden - da werden Sie geholfen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*target73/Andreas*


----------



## FlyingPC (17. Januar 2016)

Willkommen target73


----------



## the_leon (25. Januar 2016)

Ich werde euch auch unterstützen.

Mein Name ist Leon und ich komme aus dem schönen Oberbayern. Ich bin 16 und "darf" noch zur Schule gehen.
Ich werd euch jetzt mal mit beiden Kisten unterstützen. (4690K+390; X4 955 BE+470)
Grüße, Leon


----------



## FlyingPC (25. Januar 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Ich werde euch auch unterstützen.
> 
> Mein Name ist Leon und ich komme aus dem schönen Oberbayern. Ich bin 16 und "darf" noch zur Schule gehen.
> Ich werd euch jetzt mal mit beiden Kisten unterstützen. (4690K+390; X4 955 BE+470)
> Grüße, Leon



Willkommen the_leon!


----------



## brooker (25. Januar 2016)

Herzlich Willkommen *the_leon* ... schön das Du dabei bist 

Hiergehts zum HowTo für die Einrichtung FAH-Client und NaCl-Client. Kleiner Tip zu Deiner Hardware: Der große Rechner kann super mit der GPU rechnen und wenn Du nur falten möchtest auch mit der CPU per FAH-Client. Der ältere Rechner wird von der GPU ineffizient sein, daher empfehle ich das Falten nur über die CPU per FAH-Client oder NaCl.

Bei Fragen, einfach in der "Rumpelkammer" melden.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Leon/the_leon*


----------



## Mr.Knister (25. Januar 2016)

Grüß Dich, Leon! Schön, dass Du mitmachst


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (26. Januar 2016)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen im Team ...

Immer wieder schon zu lesen, dass es Menschen gibt denen das Thema nicht am Arsch vorbei geht


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Leon/the_leon* 

Gut dich bei uns zu haben


----------



## Kashura (26. Januar 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> *Leon/the_leon*



Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen! Und danke das du bei dem tollen Projekt mithilfst


----------



## arcDaniel (26. Januar 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Ich werde euch auch unterstützen.
> 
> Mein Name ist Leon und ich komme aus dem schönen Oberbayern. Ich bin 16 und "darf" noch zur Schule gehen.
> Ich werd euch jetzt mal mit beiden Kisten unterstützen. (4690K+390; X4 955 BE+470)
> Grüße, Leon



Erstmal ein herzliches Willkommen!!!!

Deine erste "Kiste" wird schon ordentlich abwerfen.

Bei der Zweiten bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Vorweg, jede erfolgreich abgefertigte WU ist eine gute Tat, jedoch sollte man die Effizients nicht aus den Augen verlieren. 

Ab einem gewissen Punkt, ist das Verhältnis aus, der guten Tat und der Umweltbelastung, durch einen verhältnismässig hohen Verbrauch, fragwürdig. Das hat aber nicht nur etwas mit dem reinen Verbrauch vom PC zu tun, sondern auch, an den neueren WU's welche bei äterer HW einfach zu lange brauchen, weil die auf eher neue HW ausgelegt sind und dementsprechend gross sind.

Deshalb will ich jetzt nicht mal behaupten, du sollt den Rechner aus lassen (gerade für unsere Aktion wo es gild ein Zeichen zu setzten, ist jede noch so kleine Hilfe erwüncht), allerdings würde mich die Ausbeute und den Verbrauch interessieren.


----------



## the_leon (26. Januar 2016)

Lohnt es sich, von der Faltleistung her, vom Phenom X4 auf einen FX 83XX aufzurüsten?


----------



## XeT (26. Januar 2016)

CPU-Falten lohnt sich eigentlich nur bei großen Server GPUs


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Januar 2016)

XeT schrieb:


> CPU-Falten lohnt sich eigentlich nur bei großen Server GPUs


Selbst bei Server-CPU's  steht das Verhältnis PPD/W nicht gut da. 

Beispiel mein eigener Faltserver:
2X E5-2687W ES = 16 Kerne + HT mit 3,25GHz
Mit Stromoptimierungen beim Falten ohne eingebaute GPU's ~290W

Normale SMP-WUs ~160kPPD
BigSMP die für solche System gedacht sind ~130kPPD 

145kPPD : 290W = ~500PPD/W

Sicher basieren meine Xeons noch auf der alten "Sandy Bridge"-Architektur, aber auch die neueren Generation werden kaum so viel am PPD/W-Verhältnis reissen können das es sich wieder lohnt.


In der aktuellen Situation macht meiner Meinung nach CPU-Falten nur noch in Form von NaCl Sinn, wenn man an einem Rechner sitz der nur dann an ist wenn man eh davor sitzt und die CPU-Leistung nicht braucht.


----------



## Asmir_Riba (27. Januar 2016)

Ich mache auch seit gestern mit.

Ich heiße Asmir, bin 17 Jahre jung und komme aus Österreich.
Die Geräte sind:
i7 4790k 4,6Ghz + GTX 780 TI 1180Mhz
i7 3610QM + GT 650M
i5 4210U + GT 820M

MfG


----------



## brooker (27. Januar 2016)

Herzlich Willkommen und schön das Du mit dabei bist!  Den ersten Rechner kannst Du wunderbar im FAH-Client aufsetzen. Die GPU wird richtig rocken und die CPU könntest Du mit 6 Threads auch einbinden. Die restlichen Rechner sind mit Ihren GPU für den FAH-Client vermutlich zu schwach. Aber die CPUs können perfekt mit dem NaCL-Client arbeiten.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Januar 2016)

Hallo und willkommen bei uns - dein "Fuhrpark" macht was her 

Also, frohes Falten und wenn du Fragen hast helfen wir hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...rumpelkammer-pcgh-folding-home-thread-ii.html gerne


----------



## XeT (27. Januar 2016)

Auch ein Willkommen von mir an die sich vorstellenden. Und auch die neuen stillen aktiven.


Da bei mir sich vieles geändert hat:

Hallo ich bin der XeT falte jetzt 24/7 mit gtx 980&ti
Wenn mal jemand einen Meilenstein erreicht werde ich von Bumblebee und ZobRombie gezwungen etwas zu dichten.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Januar 2016)

@XeT:
Wieso gezwungen?

Ich kontrolliere die Milestones auch aus freiem Willen.


----------



## Mr.Knister (27. Januar 2016)

Ein herzliches Willkommen an Asmir!


----------



## XeT (27. Januar 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @XeT:
> Wieso gezwungen?
> 
> Ich kontrolliere die Milestones auch aus freiem Willen.



Das ist das schubladendenken und der soziale Druck. Jeder hat eine Aufgabe, hat er keine ist er ohne Bedeutung.

Neh spass. War auch nicht so ernst gemeint. Die beiden haben es nur angezettelt. Ich mach dami einfach so weiter. Es bringt Abwechslung, ich bleib halbwegs knusper im Kopf und irgendwann wenn ich mir Zeit für Adobe nehme mach ich kindergerechte Trickfilme


----------



## Hansi92 (1. Februar 2016)

Hallo ich hab mir den Client geladen und der rechnet auch schon ne weile. Hab erstmal nichts weiter eingestellt, auser daß team eingestellt. Das mit den Slots hab ich noch nicht so ganz verstanden. CPU und gpu rechnen auf 100% Auslastung und bleiben so bei 60°

Hier mein system: 
I7 4790k 4.4 ghz noctua nhd15
Asus maximus vii ranger
G.skill 16 GB 2400 MHz
Gigabyte gtx 970 g1gaming@ artic accelero xtreme iv
Be quiet dp p11 650w


----------



## brooker (1. Februar 2016)

Hallo Hansi,

herzlich willkommen und schön das Du dabei bist  hier ein paar Tips 

1. Du brauchst dringend einen PassKey, damit Du den Bonus bekommst.
2. Lass Deine CPU nur mit 6 Threads falten, die anderen benötigt die GPU. 

Wenn Du nicht klarkommst, kann ich auch schnell per TeamViewer drüberschauen.

Grüße brooker


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Hansi92*
Dir viel Spaß beim falten. 

Ich freue mich über jede WU und schau regelmäßig nach, ob der Rechner zu Hause noch läuft. 


Hansi92 schrieb:


> Hallo ich hab mir den Client geladen und der rechnet auch schon ne weile.


Deine ersten WUs wurden berechnet und anerkannt, ab der zehnten brummen dann die Punkte
KakaoStats


----------



## Hansi92 (1. Februar 2016)

Wie kann ich threads einstellen? Hab gesehen das nur gpu falten mehr bringt. Würde auch nur gpu laufen lassen wenn das so ist


----------



## brooker (1. Februar 2016)

@hansi ... hier gehts weiter - sonst gibts Ärger mit den Admins  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-folding-home-thread-ii-3316.html#post8004115


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Hansi92*


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Februar 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> *Hansi92*



... auch von mir


----------



## obiwaHn (3. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich auch mal eurem erlesenen Kreis angeschlossen und falte im Moment fröhlich drauf los 

Zurzeit benutze ich nur den Chrome-Client und lasse ihn auf einem USB-Stick laufen - so kann ich auch auf der Arbeit falten!

PassKey und Teamzuordnung sind natürlich auch schon vorhanden!


Gruß

obi


----------



## FlyingPC (3. Februar 2016)

Herzlich Willkommen obiwaHn!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*obiwaHn

*Ps.:
Falls du nur gedenkst mit dem NaCl zu falten, brauchst du den Passkey nicht > kein Unterschied ob mit oder ohne.
Mit NaCl-WU's kann man auch nicht den Passkey für den Bonus freischalten.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Februar 2016)

Hallo und Willkommen, obiwaHn - möge die Falt-Macht mit dir sein


----------



## brooker (5. Februar 2016)

... an alle ein herzliches Willkommen!


----------



## Sansaido (13. Februar 2016)

Ich grüße die Runde ganz herzlich! 

Seit heute falte ich auch fleißig für das PCGH-Team mittels meines Core i5 6500 sowie meiner GTX 970. Außerdem falte ich bereits eine Weile auf meinem Android-Smartphone (dort kann man aber leider keinem Team beitreten) und früher habe ich bereits eine Weile über die PS3 das Projekt unterstützt. Ich konzentriere meine Rechenkraft auf Krebs, because F*CK CANCER 

Mein FAH-Profil: UncleBAZINGA's contributions to Folding@home


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*UncleBAZINGA

*Super, dass du mittust und Danke dafür


----------



## FlyingPC (14. Februar 2016)

*Herzlich Willkommen UncleBAZINGA!*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Februar 2016)

*Nochmals*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*UncleBAZINGA*


----------



## brooker (14. Februar 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *Nochmals*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dem schließe ich mich an.


----------



## Skurax (5. März 2016)

Grüße an die Falter hier
Hab mich euch auch mal angeschlossen und falte munter drauf los. Ich lasse ihn über den Chrome-Client laufen und hoffe mal dass ich mit meinem FX 8350 und meiner GTX 970 ein paar punkte dem PCGH-Team beisteuern kann.
Grüße
Skurax


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Skurax*


----------



## brooker (5. März 2016)

Herzlich Willkommen. Bei der Hardware wird es gut abgehen  solltest du Fragen haben, einfach in der Rumpelkammer melden.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. März 2016)

Willkommen Skurax


----------



## Mr.Knister (6. März 2016)

Herzlich Willkommen, Skurax!


----------



## FlyingPC (6. März 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> *Skurax*



Willkommen Skurax!


----------



## TashParker240 (14. März 2016)

Ich habe mich jetzt auch mal zum Falten beim PCGH Team eingeschrieben. Erstmal nur mit meinem Hauptsystem, aber wenn alles gut geht dann auch mit meinem Zweitrechner, der 24/7 an ist und berechnen kann. Da ist dann nur ein Phenom II 955 drin, der undervolted wurde, aber reicht denke ich auch.


----------



## JeansOn (14. März 2016)

Dann mal ein herzliches Willkommen.

Es kommt darauf an, daß Du da bist. Kleine Gaben sind auch willkommene Beiträge. Viele kleine WU haben auch viele Möglichkeiten, etwas zur Wissenschaft beizutragen.

*Schau, mal:*
Unsere Oberbiene Bumble hat gerade seine 4. Mia vollgemacht.
Ich glaube, ich muß ganz schön alt werden, wenn ich das erreichen will ^^

Also, ich freue mich, daß es nun auch eine Assessine zu uns geschafft hat, oder brauche ich ne Brille?
Normal schreibe ich hier nicht viel, aber eine Assessine hier ist nicht "normal"


----------



## brooker (14. März 2016)

Herzlich willkommen  und schön das du dabei bist.  
Wenn Du magst, könntest Du Deine Systeme vorstellen, dann können wir entsprechende Hinweise zur Optimierung geben. Grundsätzlich, die GTX 970 schafft schon einiges weg.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*TashParker240 *


@Jens: Wieso GTX 970? 
Ich lese da was von AMD Radeon HD 7970 Matrix.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*TashParker240 *-du Assassine - duuu 

Und, @JeansOn - das wollen wir doch hoffen, dass du s*tein*alt wirst


----------



## brooker (15. März 2016)

@Alex: Du hast Recht. Keine Ahnung was da passiert ist


----------



## hanrot (15. März 2016)

Hallo, ich habe mir endlich auch mal den F@H client runtergeladen und falte mal munter durch die Gegend. Momentan läuft auf meinem Hauptrechner ein 6700k und eine GTX 970 mit OC. Mit der Leistung der GPU bin ich auch durchaus zufrieden, aber die WUs für meine CPU kommen alle immer nur auf eine Grundpunktzahl von 207, wobei sie ungefähr 4 mal so schnell durchlaufen. Jetzt also meine Frage: Kann man das noch irgendwie effizienter Optimieren oder ist das so normal?


----------



## Bumblebee (15. März 2016)

Herzlich willkommen hanrot - Verstärkung ist immer gut 

Hast du alles so http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...anleitung-einrichtung-fah-client-7-4-4-a.html eingerichtet??

Vor allem - faltet CPU (und GPU) mit client-type advanced??
Und ist der Passkey eingerichtet?? / hast du schon 10 WorkUnits abgeliefert??

Frag ruhig weiter - wir sind für dich da


----------



## hanrot (15. März 2016)

Also ich habe alles eingerichtet und der PC hat bis jetzt 17 WorkUnits abgeliefert. Leider ist mir einmal jeweils gestern und heute wahrscheinlich der GPU Treiber abgestürzt sodass der Vorgang unterbrochen wurde. Dabei sind wohl leider einige Punkte verloren gegangen und ich war auch nicht schnell genug da um den Zeitverlust gering zu halten. Mein 24h Ziel waren nach 6h angeblich 390.000 Punkte und ich stehe jetzt bei 179.000. ich nehme an das liegt an den Bonuspunkten die erst ab der 10 WU freigeschaltet werden? Ich habe mir einen eigenen Passkey zuschicken lassen und diesen auf meinem Laptop und meinem Desktop aktiviert.
Bei den Client types habe ich ehrlich gesagt vergessen etwas zu ändern. Ich habe jetzt gerade einfach die beiden vorhandenen (CPU und GPU) editiert und auf pause-on-start und client type advanced gesetzt.

Hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-pcgh-folding-home-thread-ii-post8102246.html geht es allenfalls weiter


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*hanrot*


----------



## TashParker240 (17. März 2016)

Vielen Dank für das herzliche Willkommen.
Ich denke viel Optimierung ist bei meinem Hauptsystem nicht möglich, gut die Grafikkarte ist schon etwas älter, aber aufrüsten kommt da aktuell nicht in Frage. Zumindest nicht, bis Polaris und Pascal auf dem Markt sind.

Aber falls ihr Vorschläge habt, immer her damit, das System ( Rest siehe Signatur^^) ist so aufgebaut:
Intel Core i7 4790k + Noctua U12S/2x Enermax UCCL12 Cluster White
Asus Z97 Pro Gamer
4x 4 GB G.Skill RipJawsX DDR3-1600 (werden bald durch 2x 8 GB Avexir Core Series DDR3-2400 ersetzt)
Asus Radeon HD7970 Matrix Platinum @ 1250/1800 Mhz
Enermax Revolution87+ 850W
Sasmsung 850 Evo 250GB

Das zweite System sieht so aus:
AMD Phenom II 955 Black Edition @ 3,6 Ghz / 1,35V + Zalman CNPS9500A LED
Asus Crosshair V Formula Z
2x 4 GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 @ 1600
Sapphire Radeon X800GTO² @ 16PP/6VP 540/590 Mhz (X850XT PE, wenn ich die WaKü dicht bekomme, bald mit einer HD3870X2 Atomic)
OCZ ModXStream Pro 600W
Western Digital Caviar Blue Mobile 500GB


Beim Zweitsystem wird noch ein bisschen was geändert, unter anderem die Grafikkarte und auch der CPU-Kühler. Eventuell wird der Phenom auch durch einen FX8350 ersetzt.

Edit: btw. Bin ein totaler Marvel Freak! Und jap mein Avatar, ist eine Assassine, genau genommen ein Wolverine Klon, namens Laura Kinney, bzw X-23. <3


----------



## JeansOn (21. März 2016)

Hennemi, 

ich begrüße Dich ganz herzlich. Nein, wir fragen eigentlich keinen nach seinem Alter.   Ist mir zumindest nicht bekannt. 
Aber vielleicht sollten wir einen Rate-thread aufmachen. 
Jungs sind manchmal doof, haben aber Phantasie  ... wenn sie angeregt wird ^^

Also, nochmals: Schön, daß Du da bist, ich spreche sicher auch für alle anderen, wenn ich Dir "Frohes Schaffen" wünsche.


@TashParker
Ah, mir fällt da spontan Spider Man oder Hulk ein.
Ich freue mich ganz diabolisch, daß Du da bist.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. März 2016)

Willkommen, Hennemi 

Danke für dein Mittun - davon kriegen wir nie genug


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Hennemi/Michèle*


----------



## brooker (21. März 2016)

Herzlich Willkommen und schön das Du dabei bist Hennemi 
Solltest Du Fragen zum Folding haben einfach mal die HowTo s hier im Forum durchschmöckern oder in der Rumpelkammer melden.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (22. März 2016)

Herzlich Willkommen ...

Es ist schön auch mal Städte zu lesen mit denen Ich auch was anfangen kann ...

Dann lassen wir unsere 980Ti mal ein weinig Arbeiten wa...


----------



## lunaticx (4. April 2016)

Hello Team,

da mach ich doch mal mit 

Mein Name ist Steffen, komme aus Pfungstadt (Hessen). Aktuell 32 Jahre jung. Falte wann immer ich den Rechner anhabe und daran denke Google Chrome anzuschmeißen.
Am Wochenende faltet mein Zweitrechner auch gerne mal durch.

Faltername Lunaticx1983 

Have fun so long
Greetz


----------



## Hennemi (4. April 2016)

Herzlich Willkommen im Team,

auf ein frohes Falten


----------



## Kashura (4. April 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Hello Team,
> 
> da mach ich doch mal mit
> 
> ...



Herzlichen Willkommen! Selber Vorname selbes Bundesland und fast gleich Alt....... Unheimlich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. April 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*lunaticx/Steffen

*Ps.:
Bin auch ein Mitte 30iger


----------



## brooker (4. April 2016)

Hallo lunaticx, schön das Du mit dabei bist! 
Wenn Du magst, stelle doch Deine beiden Systeme hier im Forum vor, dann können wir evtl. noch Tips geben.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (4. April 2016)

Herzlich willkommen im Team Koile


----------



## FlyingPC (5. April 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Hello Team,
> 
> da mach ich doch mal mit
> 
> ...



Herzlich Willkommen!


----------



## Bumblebee (5. April 2016)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen und ein Dankeschön, das du mitfaltest


----------



## lunaticx (5. April 2016)

Danke, Danke, Danke @ all für die herzliche Begrüßung

@Kashura
Bist du mein verlorener Zwilling den ich nie hatte 
@brooker
Kann ich machen, das aber dann erst am Wochenende


----------



## Kashura (5. April 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> @Kashura
> Bist du mein verlorener Zwilling den ich nie hatte



Wahrscheinlich nicht  Aber lustig das zwei x Steffen aus Hessen am Falten sind  Vor allem findet man den Namen ja eher im Osten


----------



## neocoretexxx (6. April 2016)

Hallo, 


ich heiße Tobias, bin 40 Jahre alt und komme aus Gertenbach, das genau mittig zwischen Hessen-Kassel und Göttingen liegt. 

Ich habe weitreichende Interessen, die von Naturwissenschaften über Medizin bis hin zur Informatik reichen. Ich blicke nunmehr auf 24 Jahre Computer-Erfahrung zurück, alles begann mit dem Amiga 500. 
Schon sehr früh begann, nicht nur, mein Interesse an der Informatik, sondern auch am Umweltschutz. Mit Folding@home kann ich mein Computerhobby nun mit ehrenamtlicher und allgemeinnützlicher Tätigkeit kombinieren. 

Ich nutze konsequent "AMD - Hardware" und würde mich als Fan bezeichnen.

Seit 2004 nehme ich an verteilten Rechnen teil und freue mich nun hier dass Team der Pcgameshardware zu unterstüzen. 


mfg, Tobias


----------



## nonamez78 (6. April 2016)

So ein Zufall, aus dem "riesen 1000 Einwohner Nest" komme ich auch ursprünglich . Willkommen!


----------



## neocoretexxx (6. April 2016)

Danke, danke! Immerhin schon seit 2012 dabei, aber nicht aktiv... und jetzt erst beim folden.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. April 2016)

Willkommen neocoretexxx; gut dich bei uns zu haben

Und dass du konsequent *AMD*-Hardware nutzt.... nun .... niemand ist perfekt


----------



## neocoretexxx (6. April 2016)

Perfektion ist ohnehin eine Approximation, ein Annäherung, eine Näherung - siehe Kreiszahl Pi ...  Mag halt keine Monopolisten und mag es ausgewogen.


----------



## Kashura (6. April 2016)

neocoretexxx schrieb:


> Perfektion ist ohnehin eine Approximation, ein Annäherung, eine Näherung - siehe Kreiszahl Pi ...  Mag halt keine Monopolisten und mag es ausgewogen.



kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen  leider sind AMD Karten beim Falten nicht so gut im Vergleich zu Nvidia


----------



## neocoretexxx (6. April 2016)

Die Architekturen von Radeon und GeForce ähneln sich doch recht stark; seitdem AMD die VLIW - Architektur nicht mehr weiter entwickelt und auf die GCN - Graphics Core Next - Architektur gewechselt ist, nähert sich AMD nvidia in Sachen Architektur  immer mehr an. Habe gehört die GeForce macht beim Falten eine höhere CPU-Last ...


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (6. April 2016)

Herzlich willkommen Neo


----------



## Bumblebee (6. April 2016)

neocoretexxx schrieb:


> ... Habe gehört die GeForce macht beim Falten eine höhere CPU-Last ...



Da hast du (leider) richtig gehört


----------



## neocoretexxx (6. April 2016)

Ui, nicht so schön... Ursache unbekannt?


----------



## nonamez78 (6. April 2016)

neocoretexxx schrieb:


> Ui, nicht so schön... Ursache unbekannt?



Das wird zwar etwas Offtopic (ggf. verschieben?), aber soweit ich es verstanden habe sind die AMD Karten in dem Bereich selbstständiger. Sie können längere Aufgaben ohne Unterstützung der via CPU laufenden Software handhaben. Bei den NVidia Karten ist es anders realisiert. Man braucht immer einen via CPU laufenden (intensiven) Manager-Thread (braucht man bei den AMD Karten auch, aber dieser muss weniger vorrechnen), welcher Daten vorbereitet und/oder am Ende in die richtige Form und Logik bringt.
Letztlich für diese Art von Aufgabe eine reine Konsequenz, die aber auf Multicore Systemen nicht wirklich weh tut.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. April 2016)

nonamez78 schrieb:


> Das wird zwar etwas Offtopic (ggf. verschieben?)



Ja, weiterer Austausch bitte in der Rumpelkammer


----------



## neocoretexxx (6. April 2016)

nonamez78 schrieb:


> Letztlich für diese Art von Aufgabe eine reine Konsequenz, die aber auf Multicore Systemen nicht wirklich weh tut.



Das kommt halt darauf an ob man die CPU etwa noch mit Klimaberechnung arbeiten lässt, dass läuft nicht oder nur sehr langsam auf Grafikkarten. Dann fehlt einem eine Workunit da durch. Wußte auch nicht, dass die "Nvidia GPU-Verwaltung" einer Core 100% abverlangt...


----------



## neocoretexxx (6. April 2016)

Rumpelkammer? Wird gemacht...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. April 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*neocoretexxx/Tobias*


----------



## Holdie (30. April 2016)

Hallo an die folder,

wollte mich auch mal kurz vorstellen,

Ich heiße Andreas und bin 30 Jahre alt und komme aus Brandenburg und wohne Ihnen dem kleinen Städtchen Biesenthal.

Zum Falten bin ich aufgrund diverser Krankheiten bei Personen aus meinem Umfeld gekommen und habe mir gedacht, dass ich hierbei am sinnvollsten meinen Beitrag leisten kann.

Auf gehts ans falten für den guten Zweck 

Gruß der Holdie


----------



## brooker (30. April 2016)

Hallo Holdie, 
schön das du mit dabei bist und das Team unterstützt! Mit was foldest du? GPU 980ti und Server-Cpu? Foldest du ab und zu oder zu bestimmten Zeiten oder Rund um die Uhr? Ich frage, weil wir Lösungen für die jeweiligen Szenarien haben.
Grüße brooker


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Mai 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Holdie/Andreas*


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (3. Mai 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> Hallo an die folder,
> 
> wollte mich auch mal kurz vorstellen,
> 
> ...



Herzlich Willkommen bei uns im Team


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Mai 2016)

Auch von mir noch ein herzliches *WILLKOMMEN*


----------



## brooker (9. Juni 2016)

... wie gern würde ich hier neue Falter mit einigen GTX 1080/1070 begrüßen  ... push push


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Juni 2016)

Nun, ich werde/würde jeden neuen Falter mit Freuden begrüssen - auch ohne GTX10xx


----------



## Captn (10. Juni 2016)

Ich warte noch, bis die "ordentlichen" Karten kommen ^^. Dann werde ich auch etwas intensiver und vorallem regelmäßiger Falten als bisher . Immerhin ist der Abstand zu dem Team vor uns ja nicht mehr allzu groß .


----------



## wait (10. Juni 2016)

Na, dann will ich auch mal.

Hallo TEAM 70335

Man nennt mich Charlie.

Ich habe schon für andere Team's gefaltet.  Aber manche verstehen nicht, was dieses Wort "Team" bedeutet.

Nein, ich falte keine 24/7.  Aber man soll niemals "Nie" sagen.

Leider habe ich noch keine 10xx, deshalb muß noch meine 980ti die Arbeit machen.

Ich hoffe, das ich Euch mit meiner bescheidenen Punkteausbeute unterstützen kann. 

Gruß
wait


----------



## brooker (10. Juni 2016)

Hallo Charlie, herzlich willkommen in unseren Reihen  Das du nicht 24/7/365 faltest ist kein Problem. In unserem Team faltet jeder, wann und wieviel er möchte.

Hab mir gerade Deine Stats angeschaut. Du hast ja schon 3 Mio voll  

Und deine 980ti kann binnen 24h um die 6-700k PPDs erhalten. Da ist nichts bescheiden.


----------



## nonamez78 (10. Juni 2016)

Willkommen Charlie, schön, dass Du dabei bist !


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Juni 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Charlie/wait

*brooker hat es schön zusammengefasst - und wir machen hier keine "Längenvergleiche"
Wir sind dankbar für jeden der zur guten Sache beträgt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Juni 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Charlie/wait*


----------



## wait (11. Juni 2016)

Danke, für die nette Bergüßung.


----------



## sonntagskind (24. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

dann will ich mich auch mal vorstellen. Ich bin Sebastian, 32Jahre alt und komme aus Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, genauer gesagt aus Rostock. Angefangen zu falten habe ich schon vor....ach keine Ahnung....ewigen Zeiten. Damals noch auf Athlon XP...dann ganz lange nix und aus diversen Gründen bin ich jetzt wieder dabei. 

Mein Faltrechner ist gleichzeitig auch mein MediaPC/Spiele-PC und steht im Wohnzimmer. Hardwaretechnisch reden wir von einem i7-4790k@4,7GHz (geköpft) und einer EVGA Geforce 980 (ohne Ti)
Ich lasse aber nur die GPU falten, da allein 130Watt für die CPU in keinem Verhältnis zur Rechenleistung stehen. Das macht nur unnütz Hitze und verursacht kosten.

Ansonsten gibt es noch den ein oder anderen Office-PC der hin und wieder noch ein paar WU abarbeitet. Mittlerweile überlege ich auch, meinen HomeOffice-PC aufzurüsten (ist ein Q6600 mit DDR2 noch und leider nur mit PCI-E 1.0, also nix mit modernen Grakas...) Also wenn ihr Ideen habt, nur immer her damit. 

Bisher überlege ich, dass ich Board/CPU und RAM neu besorge, die 980 in den Office-PC baue und dann im Spiele-PC ne neue Graka verbaue (1080 oder Dual-Radeon...mal sehen, was sich da noch so ergibt)
Also falls ihr Vorschläge/Anregungen habt, nur her damit. Die nächsten Monate wird aber die 980 weiter folden...ich lass AMD und NVIDIA sich erstmal bissl bekriegen, bis die Preise fallen.... 

Jedenfalls: Schön hier zu sein, ich lese schon eine ganze Zeit hier immer mal wieder mit.


----------



## brooker (24. Juni 2016)

Hallo "sonntagskind", vielen Dank für Deine Vorstellung und danke das Du dabei bist   Rostock, ... welch schönes Städchen. War da paar Mal an der UNI  

... zu den Fragen gehts in der  "Rumpelkammer" weiter ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Juni 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*sonntagskind/Sebastian*


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Juni 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> *sonntagskind/Sebastian*



... auch von mir


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (24. Juni 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> *sonntagskind/Sebastian*



Dem schließe ich mich an ...

Herzlich willkommen


----------



## Mr.Knister (24. Juni 2016)

Herzlich Willkommen und Frohes Falten!


----------



## nordischerdruide (19. Juli 2016)

Moin,Moin
ich bin der DRUIDE gehe  auf ein halbes Jahrhundert zu und wohne im NORDEN (Niedersachsen) vor den TOREN der Hansestadt HAMBURG.
Habe vor ca. 7 Jahren schon einmal Folding@Home genutzt, jedoch mit meiner Linux PS3 Maschine und für Cynamite (Games Aktuell).
Werde mich nun euch anschließen und meine PC s hin und wieder für die gute Sache werkeln lassen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (19. Juli 2016)

nordischerdruide schrieb:


> Moin,Moin
> ich bin der DRUIDE gehe  auf ein halbes Jahrhundert zu und wohne im NORDEN (Niedersachsen) vor den TOREN der Hansestadt HAMBURG.
> Habe vor ca. 7 Jahren schon einmal Folding@Home genutzt, jedoch mit meiner Linux PS3 Maschine und für Cynamite (Games Aktuell).
> Werde mich nun euch anschließen und meine PC s hin und wieder für die gute Sache werkeln lassen.



Sehr schöne Einstelung 

Willkommen an Board Druide


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Juli 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* DRUIDE* und vielen Dank für deinen Einsatz


----------



## brooker (19. Juli 2016)

Moin Druide, herzlich Willkommen und schön das Du dabei bist. 

Bei Fragen zum Falten per FAH, NaCl oder Linux gibts je ein HowTo. Dort gehts um Eonstellunfen, optimalen Treiber und Co. Alles andere geht über die Rumpelkammer.
Wenn Du möchtest, kannst Du dein System/e hier im Forum vorstellen. Unter welchen Nick foldest du denn? Hab den Druide noch nicht in den Stats entdeckt.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Juli 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> .... Dort gehts um Einstellungen, optimalen Treiber und Co....



Wir versuchen das auch immer up_to_date zu halten; nicht immer einfach


----------



## nordischerdruide (19. Juli 2016)

vielen dank für die lieben grüßen 
habe mir heute nacht den f@h client runtergeladen und ein bisschen rechnen bzw. falten lassen.
bin mit meinen alten namen (Nordischerdruide) beim team 70335 angemeldet.
dürfte wohl eine weile dauern bis ich gelistet bin, oder?


----------



## brooker (19. Juli 2016)

... heute abend sollte Du "sichtbar" sein


----------



## Horst_Koehler (24. Juli 2016)

Servus Zusammen,

möchte mich nun auch als "Falter" vorstellen. Heiße im wahren Leben Niklas und bin 29 Jahre alt. Geboren und aufgewachsen bin ich im Raum um Köln, habe demnach dort auch mein Schulzeit verbracht. Nach meinem Abi habe ich eine Ausbildung zum Piloten bei der Marine absolviert, anschließend Experimentalphysik studiert und dieses Jahr meinen Master erfolgreich beendet. Ich arbeite nun in der Optimierung und Performance Abteilung  eines großen Mobilfunk-Konzerns und versuche dort das Netz zu verbessern  .... Ich weiß, Datenvolumen VS Bandbreite . Darüber kann ich stundenlang diskutieren  Wer Zeit und Lust hat.... PN   Ich war vorher schon ein paar Jahre für das Team PCGH als Falter unterwegs, jedoch noch "Anonym". Warum falte ich? Nun, bisher sind alle Familienmitglieder, welche ich so miterlebt habe, an Krebs gestorben. Hier kann ich einen kleinen Beitrag leisten.

Grüße,

Horst aka Niklas


----------



## brooker (24. Juli 2016)

Hallo Niklas, herzlich willkommen und schön das Du mit dabei bist und das Team verstärkst.  Wenn Du möchtest, kannst Du Dein System hier vorstellen:
Zeigt her eure Folding@Home-PCs
Bei Fragen zur Einstellung und Optimieren oder was auch immer zum Thema gibt es HowTo 's oder due Rumpelkammer.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Juli 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Horst / Niklas

Danke für die Vorstellung; hast schon einen beeindruckenden Weg absolviert
Schön, dass du mitfaltest; auch wenn die Gründe dafür (wie bei vielen) leider traurig sind


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (24. Juli 2016)

Dem schließe ich mich gerne an ...

Herzlich Willkommen an Board ...
Die selben Beweggründe habe mich ebenfalls hier eintreten lassen 

Pilot ... So so ^^
Dann lass jetzt mal deinen Rechner schön fliegen 

Bei hatt´s leider nur zum MS Flight Simulator gereicht


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Juli 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Horst / Niklas*


----------



## Horst_Koehler (25. Juli 2016)

Vielen Dank an Alle 

@SnakeByte0815... Du glaubst gar nicht womit wir Anwärter uns in Arizona oft auf den nächsten Trainingsflug vorbereitet haben  Mit dem MS Flight Simulator  Und es hat wunderbar funktioniert.


----------



## brooker (25. Juli 2016)

... und Elite-Streitkräfte trainieren mit ARMA-Derivaten


----------



## Jobsti84 (5. August 2016)

Na grüzi zusammen, bin nun auch dabei. Nickname Jobsti

Mein kleiner Firmenserver mit A4-5000 wird dauerhaft falten_ (macht sonst nur Firebird und SQL Datenbanken und TS§-Server)_
der kleine Gamingserver mit Phenom X4 größtenteils auch _(verwaltet Spiele und kleine Server rennen drauf, wie Factorio oder Ark)_
und meine Daddelmaschine mit FX 8-Core + R9 290 (demnächst 480) ab und an auch mal 

Ob ich noch paar Büroknechte (AMD APU, X2 & X4's) oder meine beiden NAS (Atom) dazu zwinge minimal im Hintergrund mitzuwerkeln, werden wir sehen.

*Zu meiner Person:*
Jahrgang 1984 aus dem schönen Hessen.
Damals angefangen IT zu lernen (schulisch) bin ich umgeschwankt und habe das Hobby zum Beruf gemacht,
bin jetzt selbstständig als Tontechniker (FH) unterwegs, entwickle primär aber Lautsprecher. (auch Reparatur, Installationen etc.) und mache nebenbei bissle Veranstaltungstechnik als auch IT-Service (eher gewerblich)
Der Nickname ist auch gleich mein Nachname, nur ohne das "i" 

*Warum Falten?*
Die Frage ist eher: Wieso nicht?
Wenn die Maschinen eh laufen und Kapazität frei haben, kann man auch was Gutes/Sinnvolles damit tun,
meine Spiele kaufe ich ja auch über HumbleBundle.

Krankheiten in der Familie? Nö, gibt's nich.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (5. August 2016)

Welcome on Board Jobsti


----------



## Bumblebee (5. August 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Jobsti84* - und gut falt


----------



## sonntagskind (5. August 2016)

Herzlich Willkommen, Jobsti84! 

Du bist Audiotechniker der Lautsprecher entwickelt? Für mich als audiophilen Menschen klingt das sehr interessant!


----------



## brooker (5. August 2016)

Hallo Jobsti84, auch von meiner Seite ein herzliches Willkommen. Schön das Du dabei bist und gut falt!


----------



## Nono15 (18. September 2016)

Hi zusammen,

ich bin Norbert (von meiner Familie liebevoll „Nono“ genannt), 41 Jahre alt, und komme aus der wunderschönen schwäbischen Gegend von Heidenheim a.d. Brenz 

In meiner Freizeit beschäftige ich mich (neben Familie, Sport, Keyboard, PCGH-lesen seit der ersten Ausgabe und dem 1. FC Heidenheim) u.a. seit dem 10. Lebensjahr mit Computern, angefangen damals noch mit der Programmiersprache „Basic“ auf einem Amstrad CPC6128.
Später ging es dann weiter über den alten abgelegten 486-er meines Vaters und den ersten Erfahrungen mit DOS, Windows 3.11 und 95. Seit ~1999 baue ich alle meine PC´s selber und rüste regelmäßig nach. 

Aufgrund des Aufrufes von PCGH vom 11.09.16 über die Weltalzheimer-Tage im September habe ich mich mal näher mit dem Thema F@H befasst, anschließend den Client zum Falten für´s PCGH-Team eingerichtet (@brooker: danke für die klasse Anleitung zum Einrichten des Clients) und losgelegt – ich bin der Meinung, gute Ideen für einen guten Zweck muss man unterstützen.
Seitdem steuert der PC, wenn er gerade nicht gebraucht wird, über den Tag verteilt seinen kleinen Beitrag für die Forschung bei 

Derzeit hab ich noch Urlaub und mach ein paar kleine Renovierungen in der Wohnung so dass mein 4-Moduler samt GPU nächste Woche ordentlich was rocken kann 

Auf gutes Falten allen Faltern – mögen die WU´s mit uns sein


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. September 2016)

Hi Norbert! Herzlich Willkommen! Basic, DOS 6.22 und Windows 3.11.......das sind noch Begriffe.....später hatte ich sogar Powerbasic, da konnte man die .bas Datei in eine EXE-Datei umwandeln....das waren noch  Zeiten.....


----------



## Bumblebee (18. September 2016)

Hallo und Willkommen, Norbert
Ja, bei Basic, DOS 6.22 und Windows 3.11....... kommt bei mir auch Nostalgie hoch
config.sys anpassen; autoexec.bat optimieren; Maustreiber ins high-Memory verschieben usw - das waren noch Zeiten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. September 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Nono15/Norbert*


----------



## brooker (18. September 2016)

Herzlich Willkommen! Und danke für die Blumen. Gern geschehen.


----------



## sonntagskind (24. September 2016)

Jau, ein herzliches Willkommen an alle neuen Falter! 




Bumblebee schrieb:


> Hallo und Willkommen, Norbert
> Ja, bei Basic, DOS 6.22 und Windows 3.11....... kommt bei mir auch Nostalgie hoch
> config.sys anpassen; autoexec.bat optimieren; Maustreiber ins high-Memory verschieben usw - das waren noch Zeiten



memmaker!


----------



## DeaD-A1m (25. September 2016)

So, dann stell ich mich auch mal vor 
Spitzname Maka, bin 26 und wohne zurzeit in Heidelberg (komme aber aus Luxemburg). Ich schließe hoffentlich ( ^^) noch dieses Jahr mein Studium in Religionswissenschaft ab ( nein, nicht Theologie  ) und werde dann nach Frankfurt ziehen, um dort mein Glück im IT-Bereich zu versuchen.
Ich hatte schon mal vor ein paar Jahren mit dem Falten angefangen, dann aber nach einer Weile wieder aufgehört(wieso eigentlich?)
 Mittlerweile habe ich allerdings einen Rechenknecht, der sich dank meiner Abschlussarbeit ziemlich langweilt, so dass ich mich dazu entschieden habe, das gute Stück doch mal für nen guten Zweck schwitzen zu lassen  Wie viele Andere habe auch ich schon ein paar Familienmitglieder durch Krebs und ähnliches verloren. 
Also: falten, falten,falten!

Edit: ach ja, falls es jemanden interessiert: 
am Werkeln sind:
- Geforce GTX 980 HOF von Galax/KFA2
- Geforce GTX 980 ROG von Asus
- Intel Core i7 4790K 

LG

DeaD-A1m aka Maka


----------



## Bumblebee (25. September 2016)

Herzlich Willkommen Maka

Danke für deinen Beitrag


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. September 2016)

DeaD-A1m schrieb:


> ... Ich schließe hoffentlich ( ^^) noch dieses Jahr mein Studium in Religionswissenschaft ab ( nein, nicht Theologie  ) und werde dann nach Frankfurt ziehen, um dort mein Glück im IT-Bereich zu versuchen....


Das klingt gut! Rechner reparieren mit Handauflegen. Eine Marktlücke   

Oh, ich bin böse, war nur ein Witz. 

Herzlich willkommen und viel Spaß beim Ausloten der Rechnergrenzen!


----------



## brooker (25. September 2016)

Herzlich willkommen und schön das du dabei bist!


----------



## NatokWa (25. September 2016)

Ahoi@all , melde hiermit das ich mich jetzt auch dem F@H Team angeschloßen habe mit meinem Hauptrechner .

Durfte festellen das meine alte 680'er die ich für PhysiX (Und weil man ne 680'er mit WaKü net los wird) in meinem Rechner gelassen habe sich tierisch langweilt + meist meine CPU auch net ausgelastet ist ....

Daher habe ich beschloßen die 680'er ab sofort immer wenn der Rechner läuft mit OC an F@H Arbeiten zu laßen + (je nach Spiel das läuft) 2-6 Treads auf der CPU . Bei WoW z.B. kann ich 6 Treads F@H auf der CPU laufen lassen ohne das es WoW juckt .... das lastet eh nur EINEN Tread aus .... schande Blizzard , warum net mehr ??? Egal hab genug FPS 

Zum Einstieg läuft mein Rechner jetzt erstmal ein paar Tage durch und die 1080 läuft ebenfalls @OC für F@H , schaun mer ma was das Sys so hinkriegt


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (25. September 2016)

Na dann mal herzlich willkommen an Board ihr 2


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. September 2016)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

**DeaD-A1m/Maka* und *NatokWa*


----------



## FlyingPC (25. September 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dem schließe ich mich an!


----------



## brooker (26. September 2016)

... auch Dir NatokWa ein herzliches Willkommen  und schön das Du Dich zum Folden entschlossen hast!


----------



## Bumblebee (26. September 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 NatokWa - herzlichen Dank für deinen Einsatz


----------



## meffie96 (27. Oktober 2016)

Hey ihr da draußen! Bin jetzt ganz neu dabei


----------



## brooker (27. Oktober 2016)

... herzlich willkommen und schön das du dabei bist! 
Wenn du Fragen haben solltest oder Unterstützung bei den ersten zehn WUs brauchst, einfach hier in der Rumpelkammer melden.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Oktober 2016)

meffie96 schrieb:


> Hey ihr da draußen! Bin jetzt ganz neu dabei



Hey du da drinnen  - willkommen im Team und danke für deine Mithilfe


----------



## zerthrymr (28. Oktober 2016)

Moin zusammen,

ich bin jetzt auch dabei - bisher als reiner CPU-Miner (NACL)
Da ich beruflich viel mit PCs zu tun habe müssen immer mal wieder Systeme getestet/gestresst werden.... und bevor ich immer nur mit Prime95 Abwärme erzeuge, dachte ich mir ich lasse einfach mal F@H drauf los und falte dabei noch ein paar Proteine.


----------



## brooker (28. Oktober 2016)

Moin zerthrymr, herzlich Willkommen und schön das Du dabei bist! 

Meine Gebete wurden erhört, endlich nutzt jemand den NaCL zum Stresstesten. Vorbei ist das nutzlose Energieverbraten!


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Oktober 2016)

Hallo und willkommen zerthrymr - und  für deinen "Stress-Plan"


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (28. Oktober 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> endlich nutzt jemand den NaCL zum Stresstesten. Vorbei ist das nutzlose Energieverbraten!



Jetzt aber mal ehrlich ... 

Das es effektiver ist, steht außer Frage ... Aber ist es denn genauso Aussagekräftig wie ein Prime Test ???


----------



## brooker (28. Oktober 2016)

... kommt darauf an wie man den PrimeTest macht  klar kann man mit den speziellen Tests ausloten wo es harkt, aber für OC das nicht ins letzte Millivolt geht, reicht es meiner Meinung nach völlig aus. ... ich habe bisher immer mit dem NaCl meine OC Einstellungen gestestet und bin bisher damit gut gefahren.


----------



## Mysteria (28. Oktober 2016)

So, ich stelle mich dann auch Mal vor, dann ist Brooker auch froh, der mich mit Adleraugen schon direkt in der Statistik erspähte. 

Ich bin eher eine Mitleserin statt einer Vielposterin, komme aus Luxemburg und fand die Idee der Forschung mit Falten zu helfen super.

Da mein Rechner sowieso meist wenig zu tun hat, habe ich den angemeldet und bringe gerne die Punkte hier mit ein - schliesslich hat diese Seite mich überhaupt erst auf die Idee gebracht.

Das ganze ist eher jetzt mal ein Nebenprojekt, ich seh mir dann an was so daraus wird. Fürs Erste läuft das Ganze stabil, das ist schon schön.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Mysteria - schön, dass du mitfaltest
Und - btw. - so wie du es angehst ist es eigentlich auch gedacht
Dass es solche "Wahnsinnigen" wie z.B. mich gibt ist eher ein Nebenprodukt


----------



## brooker (28. Oktober 2016)

... noch mal ganz offiziell "Herzlich Willkommen" und schön das Du dabei bist! 

Die Anleitung wie Du den Sweetpoint Deiner GPU findest, muss allerdings noch angefertigt werden. Wir haben das aber bereits heute Nachmittag besprochen.

Es wird vermutlich mit das erste Video sein, was wir auf dem *YouTube Kanal des Teams* hochladen werden. Abos, Likes und Klicks erwünscht


----------



## PitBull (31. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

mein Name ist Bernard, bin 29 Jahre alt und gerade frisch nach Berlin zurück gezogen.
Da ich aktuell viel am PC sitze (Arbeitssuche) lasse ich nebenbei den Client auf meinem Hauptrechner im Hintergrund (Folding Power = Full) laufen.

Zum Thema stabilitätstest, musste feststellen das bei meinem System die Cache Spannung ein Tick zu gering war. Konnte ich dank F@H erkennen und beheben 

Edit: CPU läuft 4,5Ghz mit 8 Theads, GPU läuft 1404GPU / 1653MEM 24/7 Setting


----------



## brooker (31. Oktober 2016)

Hallo PitBull, herzlich willkommen und schön das du dabei bist.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Oktober 2016)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

PitBull/Bernard*


----------



## PitBull (31. Oktober 2016)

Danke euch, aufs gemeinsame Falten


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (31. Oktober 2016)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen


----------



## Bumblebee (1. November 2016)

Herzlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *PitBull/Bernard* und Danke für deinen Einsatz


----------



## foldinghomealone (1. November 2016)

Alte Falter,

ich bin neu hier, heiße Markus und hab mir vor ein paar Wochen einen PC zum Zocken (CS:GO, Doom, Shadow Warrior 2, BF4) zugelegt und bin dann auf euer Team aufmerksam geworden und hab mich prompt bei FAH (User: foldinghomealone), beim Team und hier im Forum angemeldet.
Als HW habe ich einen i5-6600K mit einer MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8GB.

Zum Folden prinzipiell ganz gut geeignet, denke ich. 
Leider nur prinzipiell, da ich es mir leider nicht leisten kann zu folden... Der PC muss auch bezahlt werden und da bleibt kein weiterer Spielraum mehr für hohe Stromrechnungen.
Mein Stromanbieter will 28,5ct/kWh (Arbeitspreis ohne Grundpreis) für den Ökostrom den ich beziehe. 
Das System zieht ca. 200W beim Folden was ca. 500€ pro Jahr bei 24/7 wären. Bzw. 42€/Monat was die Kosten des PCs deutlich übersteigt.

Ich will hier nicht schnorren, aber vielleicht gäbe es die Möglichkeit, dass ich meinen PC quasi für andere falten lasse, wenn die Stromrechnung übernommen wird.
Auch gerne unter dem Usernamen des Stromspenders, ich bin da nicht egoistisch und muss die Punkte nicht für mich einstreichen. K.A. ob das geht.

Wenn es niemanden stört, würde ich das Thema auch unter dem Thread 'Folding Patenschaften' vorstellen. Ist ja ähnlich...

Vielen Dank an alle Aktiven hier und überall. Super Sache für die Wissenschaft.

Edit: Also ich meine nicht die Übernahme der ganzen 500€ sondern in Teilen. Mit 10€ könnte ich dann eine Woche falten lassen...


----------



## brooker (1. November 2016)

... herzlich Willkommen foldinghomealone und schön das Du dabei bist.  Der Ansatz kommt mir sehr bekannt vor und Du kannst Ihn gern im FoPaSa-Fred detailliert vorstellen. Ich kann aber nicht sagen, ob jemand die Stromspende übernimmt.
Jedoch kann ich Dir anbieten, dass wir Deine GPU insofern effizienten machen, das Du mit dem Sweetpoint der GPU faltest bzw. nur solange faltest,  HowTo - Punkt 11, wie Du es Dir leisten kannst. Die CPU solltest Du, wenn es um Effizienz geht, weglassen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. November 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*foldinghomealone/Markus
*
Verständlich dein Standpunkt wegen den Stromkosten > mach es doch so wie ich mit meinem 1090T-Rechner:
Wenn du nichts Rechenintensives wie Zocken machst und eh am Rechner bist (Surfen, Video schauen usw.), kann dein i5 6600K nebenher NaCl's falten > die sind sehr klein, schnell durchgefaltet und da du eh am Rechner bist, ist der Mehrverbrauch nicht sehr gross. 

[How to] - Anleitung zur Einrichtung eines NaCl-Clients auf Basis Google Chrome


----------



## foldinghomealone (1. November 2016)

Vielen Dank für die herzliche Begrüßung.

In den nächsten Tagen werde ich versuchen mich ein bisschen in die Thematik einzuarbeiten und den Sweetspot zu bestimmen. Bei Fragen bzw. zur Verifikation nehme ich gerne deinen Rat auf.

Zum Thema NaCl habe ich schon ein paar Erfahrungen gemacht und ich bin mir nicht sicher, dass sich das lohnt.
Wenn ich den ganzen Systemprogrammen glauben darf benötige ich fast 90W mehr wenn ich NaCl nutze als im Normalbetrieb. Bei einer geschätzten Dauer von ca 10min pro WU komme ich auf  ca. nur 180-200PPD/W. Das ist reichlich ineffizient. Und wenn ich regelmäßig über mehrere Stunden 90W mehr verbrate merkt man das auch in der Stromrechnung.

Schade, dass die WUs im FAH-Client so groß sind (bzw. die Fertigstellung so lange dauert) weil ansonten könnte man auch den FAH-client mal kurz einschalten ohne Gefahr zu laufen, dass die WU nicht fertiggestellt wird.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (1. November 2016)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen ... 

Wenn dir die Stromrechnung im 24/7 zu heavy ist, kannst du es auch so machen, dass du nur über Nacht faltestest und Früh den Rechner zu finishen lässt 
So mache ich das ... Und wenn das Finish während der Arbeitszeit ist, so kann man den Rechner immer noch via TeamViewer  App herunter fahren 
Alles kein Thema heutzutage


----------



## Intel22nm (3. November 2016)

*Tageslimit einführen und die Kosten bleiben überschaubar.*



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Das System zieht ca. 200W beim Folden was ca. 500€ pro Jahr bei 24/7 wären. Bzw. 42€/Monat was die Kosten des PCs deutlich übersteigt.



Kleiner Tipp aus meiner Faltpraxis: den maximalen Takt für die minimale Spannung von 0,8 Volt setzen ist m.E. eine sparsame Einstellung, zieht für mein (Gesamt)System ca. 140 Watt, das sind 90 Cent pro Tag, mein Ökostrom ist ein wenig günstiger. Statt durchfalten lassen auf 1-2 Workunits begrenzen, starten und finishen, die 1070 faltet fix und es bei diesem Tageslimit belassen, für die Wissenschaft ein guter Beitrag, Punkte macht es ebenfalls und die Kosten für 2-5 Stunden liegen dann bei 4 Cent pro Stunde.

Ich meine das ist ein bezahlbares Hobby. 

Klar, hat man viele andere Hobbies mit Jahresgebühren im Verein etc. summiert sich das auf. Die 1070 ist top sparsam mit geringen Spannungen und bringt trotzdem viel Performance. Eine Workunit am Tag sollte drin sein.


----------



## foldinghomealone (6. November 2016)

Ja so ähnlich werde ich es machen. Mein persönliches Ziel ist ca. 200.000PPD täglich. Also so 7-8h falten und dann gehe ich auch nicht pleite...
Wenn jemand noch Strom spenden könnte, dann würde ich in seinem/ihrem Namen falten lassen, aber dazu werde ich noch einen separaten Post schreiben.


----------



## foldinghomealone (7. November 2016)

*AW: Tageslimit einführen und die Kosten bleiben überschaubar.*



Intel22nm schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp aus meiner Faltpraxis: den maximalen Takt für die minimale Spannung von 0,8 Volt setzen ist m.E. eine sparsame Einstellung, zieht für mein (Gesamt)System ca. 140 Watt, .... Statt durchfalten lassen auf 1-2 Workunits begrenzen, starten und finishen...


Intel, hast du das mal durchgerechnet? Spontan würde ich darauf nämlich tippen, dass sich das nicht lohnt. 
Dadurch dürftest du Leistung begrenzen, wodurch du länger für eine WU benötigst. Der geringere Verbrauch wird durch längere Faltdauer wieder kompensiert.
Und zu guter letzt kriegst du weniger Bonuspunkte, weils länger gedauert hat.


----------



## brooker (7. November 2016)

... sehr interessantes Thema. Aber bitte in der Rumpelkammer weitermachen. Hier ist es offtopic.


----------



## moreply (8. Dezember 2016)

Hey,

Ich bin Luca und folde mit mit meinen FX 8350H²O und der R9 390X@H²O.
Vor einem Jahr war ich relativ aktiv im Forum jetzt steht das Zocken eher hinten an und so lasse mein System bisschen gutes Karma Produzieren  
Eventuell kommt ja noch ein 24/7 folder


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Dezember 2016)

Hey Luca, willkommen bei "der Truppe"
Dass du ev. noch zu den "Verrückten" (24/7) wechselst find ich besonders erfreulich


----------



## foldinghomealone (8. Dezember 2016)

moreply schrieb:


> ...Ich bin Luca und folde mit mit meinen FX 8350H²O und der R9 390X@H²O.
> ...Eventuell kommt ja noch ein 24/7 folder


Super Sache!!! Wenn du mit dieser GPU 24/7 falten willst, überleg dir einen Neukauf. Der lohnst sich schon alleine aus Stromkostensicht.


----------



## moreply (8. Dezember 2016)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Hey Luca, willkommen bei "der Truppe"
> Dass du ev. noch zu den "Verrückten" (24/7) wechselst find ich besonders erfreulich



Danke,na ja irgendwie muss ich ja meinen Vorgarten heizen 



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Super Sache!!! Wenn du mit dieser GPU 24/7 falten willst, überleg dir einen Neukauf. Der lohnst sich schon alleine aus Stromkostensicht.



Danke 

Die R9 390X ist in meinen Gaming System.Wenn ensteht ein extra 24/7 Folder aber sagen wir mal so Stromkosten stehen eher hinten an


----------



## brooker (8. Dezember 2016)

... moreply ist einer der kommenden FoPaSa's. Aktuell suche ich passende Hardware zusammen. Leider ist noch einiges in der Post.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Dezember 2016)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

moreply/Luca*


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (8. Dezember 2016)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen Luca 

Willkommen an Bord


----------



## Holdie (9. Dezember 2016)

Dem schließe ich mich mal an,

Willkommen bei uns im Team


----------



## moreply (9. Dezember 2016)

Danke euch


----------



## brooker (9. Dezember 2016)

Dem möchte ich mich anschließen!

Herzlich Willkommen bei uns im Team


----------



## nordischerdruide (24. Dezember 2016)

wünsche allen faltern hier im club ein frohes fest und guten rutsch


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Dezember 2016)

.. gleichfalls ..


----------



## Bariphone (22. Januar 2017)

Servus , 
Ich bin der Markus alias Bariphone und bin nun auch beim folden dabei. 
Momentan foldet mein dritt PC mit dem Phenom II X4 und der Radeon HD 5670. Kein Leistungswunder, aber der zweitrechner befindet sich im Umbau. Mein Hauptrechner ist fürs gamen, Videoschnitt und arbeiten. Aber für einen Guten Zweck bin ich immer zu haben.

Vielen Dank an @ FlyingPC für die Einladung.

Schönen Sonntag euch allen


EDIT: böse Autokorrektur korrigiert[emoji6] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Januar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Bariphone/Markus*


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (22. Januar 2017)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen im Team Markus


----------



## JayTea (22. Januar 2017)

Hallo Markus,
willkommen in diesem tollen, hilfsbereiten Team! 
Bei Fragen, Problemen, Anregungen findest du immer ein offenes Ohr.

Fröhliches Falten!


----------



## Bariphone (22. Januar 2017)

Dankeschön an alle. Lasst uns diese Drecksseuche besiegen. 
Nachdem ich die ganze Kacke selbst schon durch hab, heißt es jetzt erst recht.

gesendet von meinem Bariphone S7


----------



## FlyingPC (22. Januar 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> *Bariphone/Markus*


Dem kann man sich nur anschließen!


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Januar 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> *Bariphone/Markus*



Liebe Grüsse und Willkommen von einem anderen Markus


----------



## foldinghomealone (23. Januar 2017)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Liebe Grüsse und Willkommen von einem anderen Markus



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen!!!


----------



## Derber-Shit (23. Januar 2017)

Hallo liebe PCGH-Falter,

nach langer Abwesenheit bin ich nun auch wieder mit dabei und dieses Mal mit mehr Engagement als zuvor. Das letzte Mal muss schon mindestens 5 Jahre her sein... ich habe einiges aufzuholen!
Ich hoffe, dass wir uns prima verstehen werden und ich den Forschern an den Universitäten und unserem Team von Nutzen sein werde.


Liebe Grüße

Lukas


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (23. Januar 2017)

Welcome Back


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Januar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Derber-Shit/Lukas*


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Januar 2017)

Hallo Lukas
Willkommen zum "zweiten Anlauf"


----------



## brooker (24. Januar 2017)

Hallo Lucas, hier dann nochmal ganz offiziell mein "Herzlich Willkommen zurück". Schön das du wieder dabei bist. Und happy Folding


----------



## alextest (29. Januar 2017)

Hallo,

ich falte seit 2 Jahren für PCGH.
Zeit für eine kleine Vorstellung:

44J. alt, verh., 1 Tochter.
Früher sehr aktiv für Seti@Home gerechnet.
Bis ich vor 2 Jahren auf der Main den Aufruf für F@H gesehen habe.
Vater ist vor 1 1/2 Jahren an Lungenkrebs gestorben. Bruder, Mutter, Tante meines Vater, alle an Krebs gestorben.

Nächste Woche ist der Kauf einer GTX 1060 extra für die Woche danach geplant.

Mein System siehe im Profil.

Bitte einen kurzen Hinweis oder Link zur Anleitung, wie ich meine F@H Statistik in die Signatur einfügen kann.

Viele Grüße
Alex


----------



## Cartesius (29. Januar 2017)

Hi Alextest,

hier der von dir angefragte Link, zum Einarbeiten deiner F@H-Statistik in deine Signatur: Klick.

Kaufst du dir eine GTX 1060 mit 3 oder 6 GB RAM? Ich frage, weil die 6 GB Version mehr Shader hat und somit ca. 50k - 75k mehr PPD generiert.

Edit: Ach ja, wieviel PPD macht deine GTX 760 bei welchem Takt? Bin neugierig, da ich auch eine 760 am laufen habe (ca. 72k PPD @1100 MHz).


----------



## alextest (29. Januar 2017)

Hallo  Cartesius,

gekauft wird eine MSI GeForce GTX 1060 6GB Gaming X 6G wegen der Lautstärke und Computerbase empfehlung.

Meine MSI 760 macht ca 80k @ 1150MHz bei 24/7 Betrieb, während sich der 4790K@4GHz bei 11% langweilt.

Signatur - Done.. - Vielen Dank


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Januar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*alextest/Alex*


alextest schrieb:


> Bitte einen kurzen Hinweis oder Link zur Anleitung, wie ich meine F@H Statistik in die Signatur einfügen kann.


Folding@Home-Stats in die Signatur einbinden


----------



## brooker (29. Januar 2017)

... herzlich Willkommen alextest/Alex. Schön das Du dabei bist


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (30. Januar 2017)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen ALEX


----------



## Murenius (3. Februar 2017)

Moin, mein Name ist Oliver alias Murenius. 
Bin bald 32. Bin letztes Jahr auf die Faltaktion in der Printausgabe und auf der HP aufmerksam geworden, hab aber leider dann doch die Aktion verpasst. Finds ne gute Sache und will mich dran beteiligen . Bin neu bei den Faltern und hoffe das ich meinen Beitrag zum PCGH Team beisteuern kann. Ich hoffe ich hab alles laut den Anleitungen richtig eingestellt ^^ 
Werd mein System wohl nachts mal durchlaufen lassen. Werd dann sofern möglich CPU+GPU rechnen lassen ^^

Mein System: 
Intel Xeon 1231 V3
Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC
16GB Ram

Ne Frage habe ich auch direkt zu beginn ^^ Hab jetzt das 2te Projekt laufen. Das erste hat schon 2Std. gedauert. Das jetzt auch wieder über 1 1/2 Std. gibts da nur so "Großprojekte" oder kann man die Größe einstellen das man da so in 10min abständen auch mal "finischen" kann? ^^ Und in welchen Abständen aktualisiert sich die Punkte Wertung auf der HP von dem Programm?

MfG

Murenius


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Februar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Murenius/Oliver
*

Zu deiner Frage:
Faltzeiten von mehreren Stunden ist nichts unübliches aber variert natürlich auch stark je nach Hardware und Projekt. 

Wenn du lieber kleinere Projekte falten willst, wäre der NaCl-Client was für dich > gibt aber viel weniger Punkte und du kannst nur deinen Xeon nutzen dafür nutzen:
[How to] - Anleitung zur Einrichtung eines NaCl-Clients auf Basis Google Chrome

Falls noch weitere Fragen sind, bitte hier stellen:
Rumpelkammer: PCGH Folding@Home-Thread II


----------



## brooker (4. Februar 2017)

Hallo Murenius, auch von mir ein "Herzlich Willkommen im Team" und schön das du dabei bist . Zum Thema WU - Größe : das von Dir angesprochene Übernachtfalten ist, wenn dich die WU - Größe stört eine gute Option in Kombination mit Autofinishen. Bei Interesse lass uns das mal in der Rumpelkammer besprechen. Link hat Alex oben hinterlegt.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Februar 2017)

Willkommen Oliver - schön, dass du mittust


----------



## Bariphone (4. Februar 2017)

Auch von mir Folding Grünschnabel ein herzliches Willkommen im Kreise der guten Seelen.

gesendet von meinem Bariphone S7


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (4. Februar 2017)

Und wieder jemanden den wir in unserem Team begrüßen dürfen 

Herzlich Willkommen Oliver


----------



## rires (5. Februar 2017)

Guten Morgen ^^
Ich habe auch gerade das folden für mich entdeckt und will mich dan auch mal vorstellen.
Mein name ist Richard(Richi) bin 22 jahre jung und komme aus Schüttorf.
hobbys sind lesen und zocken xD
Falte zur zeit nur mit cpu da gpu um ca 1 uhr von uns gegangen ist xD 
aber sobald die 1080 ti kommt wird sie mithelfen für fragen bin ich offen und ihr könnt mich gerne anschreiben 

ps.: hab was von einer whatssapp gruppe gelesen gibt es sie oder war das nur eine idee damals ^^ würde sonst auch gerne dort bereitstehen 

mfg rires


----------



## foldinghomealone (5. Februar 2017)

Schön, dass du dabei bist,!!!

Schade dass deine GPU das Zeitliche gesegnet hat. Können für die Faltwoche jede Punkte gebrauchen.
Die 1080 Ti wirds wohl nicht geben, dafür eine 2080 Ti
Nvidias Pascal Refresh (GTX 20x0 & Titan Black V2) hat bis zu 3840 CUDA-Kerne

Auf jeden Fall super zum Falten geeignet.

PS
Wenn du weitere Fragen hast oder einfach ein bisschen mitquatschen willst, am besten in der Rumpelkammer:
Rumpelkammer: PCGH Folding@Home-Thread II


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Februar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Richi/rires*

Ob und wann die 1080Ti kommt ist noch nicht so ganz gesichert - ich warte aber selber auch gespannt


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (5. Februar 2017)

Herzlich Willkommen im Team Richi


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Februar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*rires/**Richi*


----------



## Gast1666645802 (5. Februar 2017)

Die 3840 Kerne gibt es übrigens schon auf einer Desktop-Karte: Quadro P6000. 
Die knetet die TitanX Pascal noch einmal ein Stückweit weg 

Links die P6000 und rechts die P5000 (in ungefähr die 1080)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist echt ein Monster


----------



## JayTea (5. Februar 2017)

Denk Link kann ich nicht öffnen.


----------



## foldinghomealone (5. Februar 2017)

@FormatC: Wieso machst machst du bei THWDE nicht ein bisschen Werbung für's Falten?


----------



## Gast1666645802 (5. Februar 2017)

Warum sollte ich? Ich überlasse es jedem selbst, wofür er seine Ressourcen nutzt 

Meine Xeon-Workstation ist nun mal kein Spielzeug (und frisst auch ganz gut).


----------



## foldinghomealone (5. Februar 2017)

Ich hab ja auch nicht gesagt, du sollst jemanden überreden, sondern Werbung machen, also informieren.

Man kann Ressourcen auch nur für ein Thema verwenden, wenn man das Thema kennt. Und das Thema distributed computing  für Forschungszwecke ist in allen Medien quasi nicht vorhanden. 
Und Plätze wie THWDE sind geeignet, da die Leser die richtige HW verfügen. 

Ich will jetzt gar nicht theatralisch klingen, aber mit Macht kommt Verantwortung. Und dass du Leute beeinflusst, kannst du bestimmt nicht leugnen.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (6. Februar 2017)

Das schon, aber warum sollte ich für Euch Werbung machen?

Das Falten ist so eine Geschichte für sich, ich habe das vor Ewigkleiten auch betrieben. Bis ich mal ein längeres Gespräch mit einem Prof, von der techn. Uni hier hatte.
Seitdem sehe ich das Ganze etwas skeptischer. Den Tratsch über die Stanford-Leute glaube ich zwar auch nicht in der Gesamtform, aber auch diese Uni lebt nicht von Luft.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Februar 2017)

@FormatC - Tratsch glauben ist nie gut - glaub mir das 
Was du mir aber *wirklich* glauben darfst ist meine Bitte falls wir das Thema vertiefen wollen es doch bitte in der RuKa zu tun


----------



## 0815klimshuck (9. Februar 2017)

Hi, ich bin der Klim, 35J alt und bin Beruflich als Netzwerk und Systemadministrator unterwegs.

Falten werden neben meinem Game System aus der Sig,
ein i7 2600 @Stock + GT650 (GK107) 
ein i7 6700HQ + GTX 960M (GM107)
ein i5 4570 -> @ 24/7

dann werd ich  mich mal in der Teamliste vorarbeiten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Februar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*0815klimshuck/Klim*


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Februar 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> *0815klimshuck/Klim*



Auch von mir


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (9. Februar 2017)

Herzlich willkommen im Team Tim 

Immer schön zu wissen, die IT auf der richtigen Seite zu haben ...


----------



## brooker (9. Februar 2017)

Schön das Du dabei bist und herzlich Willkommen auch von mir Klim! Gut falt


----------



## Averdan (10. Februar 2017)

Seas,

Arthur mein Name, bin 34 und komme von und lebe in der nähe von Wien.
 Bin durch das PCGH Forum und das Magazin auf Folding@Home und euch aufmersksam geworden und finde das eine echt super Sache. Dann hat ja das ganze PC aufrüsten und verfeinern doch was Vernünftiges 

Habe alles installiert und mein PC foldet schon brav. Fragen habe ich noch einige und werde sie so gleich in die.... äähhh der Rumpelkammer stellen


----------



## brooker (10. Februar 2017)

Hallo Averdan, herzlich Willkommen und schön das Du dabei bist!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Februar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Averdan/Arthur*


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (11. Februar 2017)

Herzlich willkommen im Team Arthur


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Februar 2017)

Willkommen *Averdan/Arthur* - schön, dass du mitfaltest


----------



## LordRevan (20. März 2017)

Hallo,
wird Zeit, dass ich mich hier auch mal vorstelle.
Mein Name ist David und ich bin seit 2008 (mit Unterbrechungen) dabei. Damals noch mit Core 2 Quad und GTX280, falte ich mittlerweile mit mehreren Systemen.
Mein Hauptsystem ist aktuell ein kleiner i3-6100 und eine Radeon R9 280X. Wenn ich wieder etwas mehr Zeit habe (nach meinem Examen), wird das System auf jeden Fall in seiner Faltkraft erneuert. Mir schwebt da ein Ryzen+ sowie eine dann hoffentlich vorhandene und effiziente Vega-Karte vor. Mein Zweitsystem (wird seltener zum Falten genutzt) ist ein i7-2600 sowie eine GTX550 Ti. Ich überlege momentan, die 550 Ti durch eine 1050 Ti zu ersetzen.
Weiterhin nutze ich einen alten Opteron 175 (nur NaCl) sowie ab und an mal ein MacBook Pro 15 (2012, mit Geforce GT650M und i7 mit 2,6 GHz). Auf einem alten Galaxy S2 läuft weiterhin noch der Android-Client.

Das Falten ist mir eine Herzensangelegenheit, da ich sowohl passionierter Zocker, PCGH-Leser als auch Student der Medizin bin. Leider kann ich meine Kommilitonen nicht sosehr fürs Falten begeistern, was mich aber nicht daran hindert, fleißig Werbung für die gute Sache & unser Team zu machen!
Ich finds absolut klasse, dass nach nunmehr fast 10 Jahren immer noch so intensiv gefaltet und für das Projekt auch auf der Main geworben wird!


----------



## foldinghomealone (20. März 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Bumblebee (20. März 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *David / LordRevan*

Danke für deinen Beitrag

Wann wird aus dir DrRevan??


----------



## LordRevan (20. März 2017)

Haha, das dauert noch ein wenig.
Aber so wie es aussieht, werde ich in dem Bereich Alzheimer / Parkinson promovieren. Mit Erlaubnis der Moderatoren nehme ich dann deinen Namensvorschlag gerne an!


----------



## Bumblebee (20. März 2017)

LordRevan schrieb:


> Haha, das dauert noch ein wenig.
> Aber so wie es aussieht, werde ich in dem Bereich Alzheimer / Parkinson promovieren. Mit Erlaubnis der Moderatoren nehme ich dann deinen Namensvorschlag gerne an!



Be my guest


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (20. März 2017)

Interessant das sich auch Ärtze dafür begeisten lassen
Somit kannst du selbst im Schlaf den Hippokratischen Eid leisten  Find ich Prima 

Aber selbstverständlich auch ein herzliches Willkommen in unserer Runde


----------



## LordRevan (20. März 2017)

Leider lassen sich nicht so viele dafür begeistern, weil es eben an dem technischen Grundwissen fehlt. Die wenigsten Ärzte / Studenten interessieren sich für IT, obwohl das immer wichtiger wird. Gerade so ein Spielzeug wie ein CT oder ein MRT strotzen nur so vor interessanter Technik. Die Menschen, die sich gerne damit beschäftigen, werden dann schnell als Nerds abgestempelt (Nuklearmediziner / Radiologen), weil diese Form der Medizin als so praxisfern und trocken gilt. Stimmt aber nicht!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. März 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*David / LordRevan*


----------



## the_leon (13. April 2017)

Nachdem ich vor einiger Zeit schon mal gefaltet habe und dann aufgrund es Verkaufes meiner GTX980 (PPD Monster) und Wechsels auf eine HD7950 damit aufgehört habe (PPD/W ineffizient) habe ich heute wieder angefangen.  Während meine r9 290 (die bald durch eine 1060/70 ersetzt wird) schon wieder beschäftigt ist freue ich mich auch, dass Alex mir schon mal die ersten paar WUs faltet 

System: 
Xeon E5-1650 (3930K Pendant) @4ghz
Rampage IV Formula
32gb Trident.X
R9 290 Vapor-X

2. System
4690K
Z87E-ITX
8gb DDR3
Hd7950


----------



## Bumblebee (13. April 2017)

Willkommen zurück - the_leon


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (14. April 2017)

Welcome back Leon


----------



## brooker (17. April 2017)

... und auch von mir ein "Willkommen zurück!"  ... wenn Du ein wenig effizienter Folden möchtest, könnte ich Dir zwei 970GTX als FoPaSa anbieten. Bei Interesse bitte ne PN.


----------



## gnarl (6. Mai 2017)

Dann will ich auch mal ein "Hallo" in die Runde werfen. Ich heiße Christian, bewege mich um die 30 Jahre rum und falte seit inzwischen 1,5 Tagen. Beruflich sitze ich in einem Rechenzentrumsgebäude (mein Chef sagt ich darf auch den unterforderten Kundenservern kein Folding@Home installieren  ) und in meiner Freizeit beschäftige ich mich neben dem PC primär mit Sport und Fitness. Eigentlich war ich auf der Suche nach einem "sinnvollen" Stresstest um Overclocking und das Temperaturverhalten bei meinem neuen PC zu testen und bin dann auf Folding@Home gestoßen  Heutzutage hat wahrscheinlich jeder jemanden durch eine der Krankheiten verloren, für dessen Erforschung bei Folding@Home gerechnet wird, und ein Großteil läuft Gefahr im Alter auch daran zu erkranken. Und dann kann man beim Stresstest aktiv seinen guten Teil dazu beitragen? Warum berechnet man dann bitte noch sinnlos Primzahlen?

Gnaarl's contributions to Folding@home


----------



## JeansOn (8. Mai 2017)

Hallo und willkommen gnarl!
Schön, daß Du zu uns gefunden hast. Ich finde es toll, daß Dir Sport und Fitness sehr wichtig sind. Aus Sicht des Falters, hat ja dann Dein Rechner "freie Bahn". Aus Sicht der Gesundheit ist nix umsonst gemacht. Quaks und co im WDR-Fernsehen hatten hierzu am 25.April einen interessanten Beitrag. Dabei wurde auch u. a. ein Bein trainiert und das andere nicht. Man konnte in dem trainierten Bein eine genetische Veränderung feststellen. Das zur Motivation, den Rechner allein zu lassen ^^
Ach, wenn jemand einen lieben Menschen durch Krebs usw verliert, dann ist das tragisch und wie ich finde sehr traurig. Wenn aber ein Mensch geboren wird und Anormalien hat, z.B. irreversibler Gehirnschaden (1:12000) dann motiviert mich das persönlich meine Teilnahme hier fortzusetzen. Dazu gibt es einzelne Projekte, die auch sowas untersuchen. Z. B. WU 8617, 8618,8619 ... um einige zu nennen. Die falte ich besonders gerne.

So, nun wünsche ich Dir auch noch ein wenig Spaß in dieser Runde.
Du wirst sicher je nach Interesse merken, daß hier auch andere Gebiete Thema sind.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Mai 2017)

Willkommen Christian / gnarl

Es ist immer schon wenn ein neuer Falter mit"tut"


----------



## commodore128d (18. Mai 2017)

Moin,

Mein Name ist Lukas und ich komme aus dem schönen Rheingau.
Ich bin 14 und habe hier von F@H gelesen und war direkt angefixt 

Folden tut meine etwas antiquiierte Mittelklassehardware aber nur nebenbei 
Das Ergebnis ist nicht allzu hoch, aber die 8800GTXen aka QuadroFX 5600er bekommen nochmal was zu fressen und meine 750 Ti und 550 Ti haben auch ihren Spaß.
dazu mein dicker Xeon W3680, ein Phenom 2 X4 955 und zwei gammlige 771er Dualcores ohen HyperThreading in ner HP xw8400...
Außerdem komm ich mit meinem Info Lehrer ganz gut klar, mal schauen ob ich mir ein bisschen den PC-Raum mit 30x i5 4460 benutzen darf muhahahaaa

Grade hat meine 750 Ti meine erste WU fertiggestellt...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Mai 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*commodore128d/Lukas*


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Mai 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> *commodore128d/Lukas*



Auch von mir ein willkommen; offenbar kriegen die 8800GTXen noch WU's


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (20. Mai 2017)

Herzlich willkommen im Team Lucas


----------



## brooker (21. Mai 2017)

... ein Herzliches Willkommen auch von mir an alle Neueinsteiger!


----------



## JeansOn (22. Mai 2017)

commodore128d schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> A)Mein Name ist Lukas und ich komme aus dem schönen Rheingau.
> ...
> ...



Hi commodore,
Du trägst schon nen Namen, der mich schwer hoffen läßt. 
Also herzlich willkommen.

Zu
A) Hör mal, das ist echt schön, da.
B) so ist das eigentlich auch gedacht, vom Erfinder. Die "Mädels" und die "Jungs" hier im Forum sind oft allerdings Faltwahnsinnige ^^ - Außerdem haben die Ahnung von Hard- und Software. ... 
C) Das wäre ja wirklich supi, wenn sich diese 30 Teile langweilen und Du gibst denen sinnvolle ToDo's. Der Lehrer und vor allem Deine Schul-IT wird so ne Art Firewall sein. Mein Tipp: Schwer umzusetzen. Du benötigst UP- und Download! Da könnte ja sonst jeder (auch Schüler  ) kommen und "mal schnell was machen". Aber wenn, dann wäre für "kurze Momente" der sogenannte NaCl-Client richtig. Der Rest läuft zu lange. 

Du könntest aber versuchen, den Lehrer und deine IT-Begeisterten von der Sache zu überzeugen. Ich will dir ja nicht vorschlagen so eine Art Referat zu machen, aber irgend etwas, was den Lehrer beeindruckt und du hast ganz viele Mitstreiter. ^^ ... und die bitte alle hier ins Team reinwinken.


----------



## commodore128d (22. Mai 2017)

Ich quatsch ihn am Mittowch mal an, aber darüber weiter in der Rumpelkammer, sonst wirds allzu OT...


----------



## Lioyd (2. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

Mein Name ist Stefan, ich bin 22 Jahre jung und komm aus dem schönen Schwabenland und arbeit seit mehreren Jahren als Informatiker.

Mit dem Falten hab ich erst vor zwei Tagen angefangen als ich von einem Kollegen davon hörte.
Seit dem laufen meine 2 PCs 24/7 auf volllast ^^ 
Leider hab ich aber auch schon das erste Problem und deshalb hat es mich in dieses Forum verschlagen.
Aber ich bin sicher wenn ich mich hier etwas eingelesen hab und den Richtigen Thread gefunden habe auch dafür eine Lösung zu finden und noch einiges übers Falten zu lernen

Grüße aus dem Schwabenland


----------



## JayTea (2. Juni 2017)

Hey Stefan...Herzlich Willkommen im Team! 
Gerne kannst du bei Zeiten deine zwei Systeme im entsprechenden Thread vorstellen.
Bei Fragen, Problemen und Anregungen wird dir gerne in der Rumpelkammer Gehör geschenkt.
Du kannst auch einen Blick ins How-To werfen und somit vielleicht dein Problem schon selbst beheben.

Fröhliches Falten!


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Juni 2017)

Willkommen Stefan / Lioyd


----------



## JeansOn (4. Juni 2017)

Lioyd schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Mein Name ist Stefan, ich bin 22 Jahre jung und komm aus dem schönen Schwabenland und arbeit seit mehreren Jahren als Informatiker.
> 
> ...



Herzlich willkommen, Stefan. 
Schön, daß Du dich meldest. Falls noch Fragen offen sind, in der "Rumpelkammer" wird einfach alles diskutiert. 
Bloß eine Scheu. 
Oder ander rum: Man freut sich, einen neuen "Beitragenden" zu lesen.


----------



## brooker (8. Juni 2017)

... auch von mir ein herzliches *Willkommen an alle Wiederkehrer und Neuansteiger!*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Juni 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Lioyd/Stefan*


----------



## JayTea (9. Juni 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> ... auch von mir ein herzliches *Willkommen an alle Wiederkehrer und Neuansteiger!*


Fasst du dich dabei an die eigene Nase, brooker?!  Falls ja, klicke ich auf "Gefällt mir".


----------



## brooker (14. Juni 2017)

... endlich läufts wieder! Bin still heimlich wieder dazugestoßen. Loebi kommt die Tage auch noch ...


----------



## Aeshma (15. Juni 2017)

Ich geselle mich dann auch mal in die Runde der Falter. Ich komme aus Baden-württemberg und bin spätjugendliche 41 Jahre. Ich hoffe das geht in Ordnung wenn ich meinen Namen hier nicht öffentlich erwähnen möchte ?  Persönlich empfinde ich falten als die (für mich) beste art des Spendens, da man bei Geldspenden ja leider meistens nie wirklich weiß wo es hingeht. 

Meine Hobbies sind: Klar zocken (überwiegend zwar konsole aber pc kommt durch den neuaufbau jetzt wohl auch vermehrt hinzu), Fahrradfahren (und sonstigen sport) und Filme schauen. 

Ich hoffe das reicht erstmal. Einen schönen sonnigen Mittag noch zusammen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Juni 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> ... endlich läufts wieder!


Ich hatte mir schon Sorgen gemacht. Schön, dass Du wieder mit im Origami-Team bist.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Juni 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Aeshma*


----------



## brooker (15. Juni 2017)

Herzlich Willkommen *Aeshma* und schön das du dabei bist!


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Juni 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> *Aeshma*



... auch von mir


----------



## Aeshma (16. Juni 2017)

Danke. Auf frohes Falten


----------



## JeansOn (17. Juni 2017)

Aeshma schrieb:


> Ich geselle mich dann auch mal in die Runde der Falter. Ich komme aus Baden-württemberg und bin spätjugendliche 41 Jahre. Ich hoffe das geht in Ordnung wenn ich meinen Namen hier nicht öffentlich erwähnen möchte ?  Persönlich empfinde ich falten als die (für mich) beste art des Spendens, da man bei Geldspenden ja leider meistens nie wirklich weiß wo es hingeht.
> 
> Meine Hobbies sind: Klar zocken (überwiegend zwar konsole aber pc kommt durch den neuaufbau jetzt wohl auch vermehrt hinzu), Fahrradfahren (und sonstigen sport) und Filme schauen.
> 
> Ich hoffe das reicht erstmal. Einen schönen sonnigen Mittag noch zusammen



Willkommen, Aeshma im Team.
Ja, das Falten ist eine Art zu spenden, die ich auch toll finde. Die Spende geht direkt dahin, wo sie gebraucht und genutzt wird: Wissenschaftler der Uni in Stanford, Cal.  USA und anderer US-Universitäten.
Dr. Voelz z. B. ist Prof an der Temple University, hat aber Wurzeln in Stanford. Was wir (alle Teams) hier machen, ist ein Riesending und ich habe den Eindruck, daß es sehr viel Interesse und immer mehr wissenschaftlich Interessierte gibt.
Wenn es Fragen gibt, dann bekommt man je nachdem, im Stanford-Forum auch Antworten direkt von den Wissenschaftlern selber. 
Ich habe vor kurzem gelesen, daß unsere Arbeit wissenschaftlich, aber nicht profitorientiert verwendet wird. Da helfe ich doch gerne. Ich war mir in diesem Punkt nicht immer ganz sicher.

Also nochmals willkommen

Aber faltest Du  für unser Team? 
Ich kann Dich nicht als aktiven Acc finden. Wahrscheinlich ein anderer Nickname?


----------



## Voodoo2 (17. Juni 2017)

Was faltet eine gtx 1030 ?

(PPD)


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Juni 2017)

Voodoo2 schrieb:


> Was faltet eine gtx 1030 ?
> 
> (PPD)



Dazu liegen mir bisher keine Daten vor - viel kann es aber kaum sein


----------



## Aeshma (18. Juni 2017)

JeansOn schrieb:


> Aber faltest Du  für unser Team?
> Ich kann Dich nicht als aktiven Acc finden. Wahrscheinlich ein anderer Nickname?



Ja ich hab den PCGH Team account genommen. Einen anderen Nicknamen habe ich nicht, daher verstehe ich auch nicht so ganz warum du mich nicht findest. Muss ich vielleicht noch Daten angeben oder so ? Ich falte auch nicht Stundenlang es sind max 1-2Std pro tag (wenn ich halt am pc sitze).


----------



## Voodoo2 (18. Juni 2017)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Dazu liegen mir bisher keine Daten vor - viel kann es aber kaum sein



Ich finde leider auch nichts (schade) 3000ppd ?ca


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Juni 2017)

Voodoo2 schrieb:


> Ich finde leider auch nichts (schade) 3000ppd ?ca



Bestimmt mehr - ich denke eine *0* kannst schon noch anfügen (also 3*0*'000 PPd)


----------



## Voodoo2 (18. Juni 2017)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Bestimmt mehr - ich denke eine *0* kannst schon noch anfügen (also 3*0*'000 PPd)



Cool selbst wenn es nur 20000  Points sind

Vielen dank


----------



## Cartesius (18. Juni 2017)

@ Voodoo2:

Hast du vor mit einer GT 1030 zu falten?
Könntest du uns vielleicht die PPD mitteilen? Entweder direkt im Forum, oder noch besser in folgender Tabelle: Link.
Wir sammeln nämlich sämtliche PPD-Werte von (halbwegs aktuellen) CPUs und GPUs. Mehr Infos findest du bei Interesse hier: PPD-Performance-Tabelle. 

Frohes Falten


----------



## Voodoo2 (18. Juni 2017)

Cartesius schrieb:


> @ Voodoo2:
> 
> Hast du vor mit einer GT 1030 zu falten?
> Könntest du uns vielleicht die PPD mitteilen? Entweder direkt im Forum, oder noch besser in folgender Tabelle: Link.
> Wir sammeln nämlich sämtliche PPD-Werte von (halbwegs aktuellen) CPUs und GPUs. Mehr Infos findest du bei Interesse hier: PPD-Performance-Tabelle.



Ja das habe ich allerdings erst in ca 2 Wochen 
Plus g4500 Intel  denn ich aber auch ersetzen will evtl gegen den g4560

*MOD - habe mir erlaubt den Post zu formatieren/passend zu machen*



Am 22.Trift die gt 1030 spätestens ein

G4500 plus gt 1030 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich das richtig verstehe mit CPU Gpu zusammen 20000 ppd

84 Watt verbrauch (Last)ohne Monitor 
Asus 1151 Mini itx Aurora plus g4500 
M2 Adata 256 Gb


----------



## dergunia (14. September 2017)

Ab jetzt wird gefaltet. Auf das der stromzähler seine Runden dreht ;D bin jetzt auch dabei


----------



## brooker (14. September 2017)

Herzlich Willkommen!


----------



## Hasestab (15. September 2017)

Moin Leute.

Meine Stromkosten sind nochnicht hoch genug.  Die 5 Rechner im Haus müssen ja nicht Faulenzen und können ihren Beitrag leisten.

Bin dabei.

 Gruss Hasestab


----------



## H31180Y (15. September 2017)

Hallo an alle,

ich will mich auch kurz vorstellen und einen Gruß an alle da lassen.

Ich komme aus Hildesheim und bin seit Mitte der 90er begeisterter PC-Nutzer, Spieler und Bastler. Alles mit Elektrotechnik begeistert mich seit der Kindheit. Seit 2001 arbeite ich bei einem Großhändler für Akkus und Ladetechnik im Produktmanagement.

Früher habe ich mehr High End Rechner zusammengebastelt und Casemodding betrieben. Mittlerweile interessiere ich mich mehr für effiziente Systeme. Durchaus auch Low-Budget aktuell.

Ich bin irgendwie nie fertig mit meinem Rechner. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass das Basteln und Benchmarken mir mehr Spaß macht. Sobald mein Rechner fertig ist, juckt es in den Fingern wieder etwas umzustellen. Bin quasi ein "Rudi Rastlos". Aktuell habe ich mir als Projekt eine 50 Euro Dell Optiplex 790 Rechner besorgt. Günstig einen i7-2600 bezogen und verbaut. Dazu gesellen sich gerade 16GB DDR3-RAM und eine gebrauchte GTX750Ti. Ich ergründe momentan das Low-Budget Segment und versuche mit einem bestimmten Budget das bestmögliche zu erreichen.

F@H war mir zwar bekannt, aber ich habe es nie gemacht. Da ich eh gerne benchmarke dachte ich mir, dass ich es mal ausprobiere. Ist ja auch für einen guten Zweck.

Also hier bin ich und DABEI!


----------



## brooker (15. September 2017)

Hallo HellBoy ähm H31180Y 

schön das Du dich dazu gesellst. Herzlich Willkommen, Du passt super zu uns. Die anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten bekommen wir problemlos gemeinsam hin. PN ist raus. Zur Not dann heute Abend per TV.

HighEndRechner *neugierig schau* ... was´n das Feines. Das kann man auch mal FAH benchen


----------



## JeansOn (15. September 2017)

Hasestab schrieb:


> Moin Leute.
> 
> Meine Stromkosten sind nochnicht hoch genug.  Die 5 Rechner im Haus müssen ja nicht Faulenzen und können ihren Beitrag leisten.
> 
> ...



Schön, daß Du dabei bist.
Du faltest seit gestern für uns.

Also sei herzlich willkommen. Herzlich willkommen auch an alle anderen Neuzugänge.

Axo: wenn die Stromkosten nicht hoch genug sind, da kann Dir hier geholfen werden:
Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften


----------



## JayTea (15. September 2017)

Sehr      ... interessant! 

(Ach, sollte eigentlich in die RuKa!)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. September 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*dergunia*, *Hasestab* und *H31180Y*


----------



## Bumblebee (15. September 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> *dergunia*, *Hasestab* und *H31180Y*



Auch von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (15. September 2017)

... auch von mir nochmal ganz offiziell *"Herzlich Willkommen!"* und schön das Ihr dabei seid


----------



## H31180Y (17. September 2017)

Danke für die Willkommensgrüße!

@Brooker wegen dem HighEnd: Aktuell ist mein Dell Rechner mein einziger Desktop im Haus. Mein kleines Lappi faltet aber auch fleissig mit. Bis vor eineinhalb Jahren habe ich mich jahrelang immer mehr "hochgeschaukelt". Ich wollte immer mehr und habe Hardware kaum länger als ein halbes Jahr genutzt, bis ich wieder Komponenten tauschen wollte. Es endete eigentlich als ich überlegte von meinem i7 3770K mit GTX980 auf einen i7 5820K zu wechseln. Eigentlich war ja Leistung satt da für alle alltäglichen Sachen und Battlefield spielen, aber ich wollte trotzdem mehr. Da habe ich dann erstmal die Reißleine gezogen und mich gefragt, wieviel Leistung benötige ich eigentlich für das, was ich mache. Klar spiele ich auch noch gerne, aber im Gegensatz zu vor 10 Jahren ist es deutlich weniger. Würde mich schon eher zum Gelegenheitsspieler zählen momentan. Dann kam mir die Frage auf, wieviel Leistung bekomme ich für welches Budget? Auch gebrauchte Hardware kam für mich dann in Frage. Wenn man den Gebrauchtmarkt beobachtet und ein wenig Zeit mitbringt, findet man häufiger Schnäppchen als gedacht. So bastelte ich mir in der letzten Zeit einen für mich guten und günstigen Rechner zusammen.

Nichts desto trotz würde mich ein aktuelles Schmuckstück schon reizen, aber trotzdem steht eine Neuanschaffung in keinem preislichen Verhältnis mehr zu dem Rechner, den ich gerade für einen "Appel und ein Ei" zusammengeschustert habe. Und er läuft sehr zufriedenstellend. Falten macht er auch gut, wie ich mittlerweile mitbekomme.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. September 2017)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Dazu liegen mir bisher keine Daten vor - viel kann es aber kaum sein


Dafür braucht sie auch nur 30W. Ich hoffe, es kommen damit in der Woche 200.000 Punkte zusammen. Sollte die Hälte einer GTX 1050TI sein


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. September 2017)

Moin Moin,

ich erlaube mir mich mal vor zu stellen, denn ich glaube kaum, dass noch jemand mich kennt, aus der Zeit als ich noc mit ner HD3850/HD4770 und nem Pentium DC E5200 gefaltet habe 

Aus der Zeit etwa stammen die bis Mittwoch den 19.09.2017 angefallen Punkte von grob 230.000 Auf meinem Folding-Acc.

Pünktlich zur Faltwoche dachte ich mal, ach mach mal mit und such mal zusammen, was so Falten kann.

Erster Plan waren:

2 HD 5770 und 2 GTX 285, jeweils auf einem Board mit 2 PCIe Steckplättzen für GPUs.
Die GTX 285er werden gar nicht mehr unterstützt, die HD 5770 zeigten in den letzten Beiden Tagen Punktewerte, die in meinen Augen eher unterirdisch sind.  Daher sidn diese Karten nicht mehr bei.

Zusätzlich waren Vorgesehen:
1x GTX 1060
2x GTX 960
1x GTX 950

Die GTX 1060 mit einer der 960 und der 950 nahmen auf meinem Benchtable platz, die Laufen allerdings nicht 100% stabil.
Die andere GTX960 steckt in meinem Büro-PC zusammen mit nem Xeon E3 1231V3.

Dann habe ich meinen Homeserver dazu verdonnert mit der CPU (AMD Athlon X4 5350) mit zu rechnen 

Achja, udn weil ich noch was rumstehen hatte, udn die HD5770 nicht wirklich Punkte bringen gabs mein Wakü-Projekt auch noch dazu, da steckt eien GTX780Ti auf nem Z77 board mit i5 2500k bei 4,4GHz 

Und nun die Bilders 

Mein Büro-PC
https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170923/4b501ca1f0e9119f2665ea54c9d9fdb9.jpg
Mein Benchtable, zweckentfremdet:
https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170923/2abd028b90d732d2f1a90c62bfdd2d23.jpg
Mein Homeserver:
https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170923/bbaf3403067818a7bffe7d22d43c2fba.jpg
Mein Wakü-Projekt:
https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170923/05f54c3abff37647c6d92c552c2ed1b7.jpg


----------



## Bumblebee (23. September 2017)

WB - Chris
Ist ja nicht so, dass ich dich nicht (noch) kennen würde 

Btw. wer Krimis kennt der weiss - Täter kehren immer wieder an den Tatort zurück


----------



## dergunia (25. September 2017)

Erst mal Danke fürs begrüßen 
werde jetzt am Wochenende mal die 0-1-Schiebemaschine auf komplett WaKü umbauen. Der GraKa-Kühler ist endlich da (Slovenien -> Deutschland 3 Werktage oO) und der übrigen Ressourcen sind auch da. fehlt nur die Motivation  Dann gehts ans benchen und mal schauen ob noch mehr als 4,5GHz drin sind beim i7-6700k bzw ob die GraKa noch mehr hergibt als MSI behauptet *Heiligenschein aufsetz*
Wer mag kann dann mal nächste Woche schauen, vlt hab ich da schon die Fotos hochgeladen die ich vom Umbau machen möchte -> anderer Thread ich weiß


----------



## brooker (25. September 2017)

... Bitte den Umbau auf nach der Aktion verschieben. Jede WU zählt! Danke.


----------



## ShaneGoozeman (28. September 2017)

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter,

ich bin zum zweiten mal dabei und dachte ch stelle mich auch mal vor.
Habe allerdings seit neuestem ein Problem beim falten mit der CPU und weiß nicht wo ich mich am besten hinwende damit meine 12 threads wieder mitarbeiten.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. September 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ShaneGoozeman

Und zu deiner Frage - hier bist du richtig; bzw. geh hier hin und dir wird geholfen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. September 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* ShaneGoozeman*


----------



## ShaneGoozeman (28. September 2017)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ShaneGoozeman
> ...



Danke @Bumblebee


----------



## micindustries (16. Oktober 2017)

Moin allereits,

nach nur wenigen Wochen stelle ich mich hier auch mal kurz vor 

Mein Name ist Michael, ich bin 32 und komme grob gesagt aus Stuttgart. Zum folden bin ich hier über das Forum und meinen Beruf als Sanitäter gekommen. Die beste Freundin meiner Großmutter hat fortschreitende Demenz, und da ich oft am PC bin, sehe ich hier eine Möglichkeit etwas beizutragen. Da ich meinen Strom aber leider nicht geschenkt bekomme, läuft F@H bisher nur sporadisch, dann aber mit allem was geht.

Ich freue mich gemeinsam mit euch allen einen Beitrag zu leisten und wünsche allzeit frohes und erfolgreiches Falten

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Oktober 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

micindustries und danke für die guten Wünsche (die ich gerne zurückwünsche )


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Oktober 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*micindustries/Michael*


----------



## brooker (18. Oktober 2017)

... auch von mir, nochmal ganz offiziell, ein Herzlich Willkommen! Möge der Folding Gott mit dir sein und der Strom niemals enden


----------



## micindustries (19. Oktober 2017)

Vielen Dank euch allen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Falco (9. Dezember 2017)

Hallo ihr Lieben. 

Mein Name ist Falco bin 26 Jahre jung und komme aus Dresden ( lacht jetzt bitte nicht, weil mein Nickname auch Falco heißt. XD Ich habe ihn vor Jahren erstellt und war bis jetzt zu faul ihn mal zu ändern... )
Bin gelernte Fachkraft für Lebensmitteltechnik, aber arbeite seit 2 Jahren für ein Energieunternehmen im Außendienst als Zählerstanderfasser, weil mir das mehr Spaß macht. 


Ich habe seit kurzen mit dem Falten für das Team PCGH angefangen und finde es total faszinierend! Ich hasse es, wenn die ganze Hardware die zu Hause rum steht nur mal kurz benutzt wird um zu zocken oder surven. 
Wenn man schon sowas besitzt, kann man es doch dafür einsetzen was gutes zu tun. 
Also Falte ich erstmal ab und zu mit meinem Hauptrechner und Laptop für das Team. Mein 2. Handy ist nun quasie auf daubetrieb zum Falten eingerichtet wurden XD ... Schade das man da keinen Team's wählen kann, aber darum soll es ja auch nicht gehen.

Auf meinem Hauptrechner kann ich leider nur mit der CPU Falten, mit der Grafikkarte ( 980GTX ) kommt der Fehler: ,,opencl.dll Error....''
Kann mir da vllt. jemand weiterhelfen? 


Ja, ansonsten freue ich mich auf weiteres Falten und wünsche euch allen fröhliche Weihnachten! 



Gruß Falco


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Dezember 2017)

Falco schrieb:


> Auf meinem Hauptrechner kann ich leider nur mit der CPU falten, mit der Grafikkarte ( 980GTX ) kommt der Fehler opencl.dll Error....


Mit aktuellen Nvidiatreibern gibt es immer wieder Ärger. Zum Falten nutze ich mit meine GTX 970 und der GTX 980Ti unter WIN 7 weiterhin den alten  372.70

Und schön, dass Du mitfaltest. Du bekommst den Strom als Angesteller in einen EVU hoffentlich günstiger


----------



## Falco (9. Dezember 2017)

Okay, na dann muss ich mal auf einen neuen Treiber warten, da ich leider den neusten zum zocken brauche...
Nein leider noch nicht, aber ich hoffe auf nächstes Jahr... Bei der letzten Teambesprechung ging es um ein kleinen Obolus für die Stromkosten... Ob es nun umgesetzt wird.... mal gucken!


----------



## brooker (9. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Falco,
herzlich Willkommen in unseren Reihen und schön das du dabei bist! 

Deine Frage wird in der Rumpelkammer sicher Antworten finden.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Dezember 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Falco*


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Dezember 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> *Falco*



Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen


----------



## bastian123f (7. Februar 2018)

Hi Falter,

ich möchte mich jetzt auch mal vorstellen, nachdem ich die 1 Mio geknackt habe.

Mein Name ist Bastian. Ich bin 21 Jahre jung und wohne zusammen mit meiner Freundin in Weiden i.d.Opf. Ich arbeite als Technischer Produktdesigner(Fachrichtung Maschinenbau) in einem nahe liegendem großen Unternehmen. Hier habe ich auch 2013 meine Lehre angefangen und auch sehr gut vollendet. 
Zu meinen Freizeitaktivitäten: Ich bin ehrenamtlich bei der Freiwilligen Feuerwehr meines Herkunftsortes (auch bald bei meinem Wohnort). Zudem bin ich auch in der Wasserwacht im selben Ort (auch wenn es ein kleines Weiherchen ist, muss man aufpassen). 
Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Gamer aber auch Hardware Enthusiast. Trotz dieser Leidenschaft habe ich aber auch nicht die beste Hardware, weil mir das einfach zu blöd ist, immer das neuste vom Neusten zu kaufen. Ich kaufe aber auch gerne ältere PCs und reinige sie. Danach wieder verkaufen. Manchmal bleibt was über und manchmal nicht.
Für den Sommer habe ich mir ein RC-Modellauto mit Verbrennungsmotor angeschafft. Es gibt gleich neben meiner Wohnung (ca. 1-2km zu Fuß) eine Rennstrecke. Das war auch ein Grund für die Anschaffung des Sommer-Hobbys.

Warum Falten? 
Es gibt mehrere Gründe dafür:
1. Ich möchte neben meiner freiwilligen Arbeit auch noch was anderes wohltätiges machen.
2. Ich gebe seit Anfang meiner Ausbildung jedes Jahr 50€ für etwas Wohltätiges aus (mit so viel Geld kann man schon ein Kind in Afrika 1 Jahr lang ernähren als Beispiel)
Zusammen mit meiner Freundin sind es 75 Euro, die ich jetzt in den Strom für 24/7 reinstecke. Wenn der Betrag aufgebraucht ist, dann werde ich aber trotzdem die Kiste hin und wieder anschalten.
3. Da ich gerne die Hardware an die Grenze bringe, ist ja das Folden PERFEKT. Denn dabei tue ich noch was Gutes.
4. Ich habe schon ein einige Menschen im Bekanntenkreis an Krebs verloren und auch an Demenz. Ich finde das echt schrecklich. Man hört es doch auch jede Woche, dass derjenige Krebs hat usw. Dadurch hoffe ich, dass Stanford hier bald einen Durchbruch hat. Dann kann ich sehr froh sein, dass ich einen Beitrag geleistet habe. Der Kampf gegen den Krebs muss weitergehen und wir müssen ihn gewinnen!!!
Hardware:
Da kann ich eigentlich nicht viel sagen. 
Die Aufstellung wird sich laufend ändern.
Zurzeit ist es für die Faltwoche eine Z600 Workstation mit 2 Xeon X5660 und 24 GB RAM. Darin steckt eine Gigabyte R9 Fury teilweise unlocked. Es soll aber entweder noch meine R9 390 oder GTX770 dazu kommen. Die Workstation habe ich mit defektem Netzteil gekauft. Dann habe ich die Prozessoren aufgerüstet, den RAM, SSD und die R9 380 dafür gekauft. Ich wollte die Z600 eigentlich schon längst wieder verkaufen, aber die will wohl keiner. Dabei finde ich den Preis von 570€ mit der Hardware in Ordnung (Ist auch eine 120GB SSD und 1TB HDD drin). (Fall sie wer von euch braucht/will, dann können wir uns auch bestimmt über einen Preis ohne der SSD, HDD oder GPU einigen)

Ansonsten wünsche ich euch ein frohes Falten und viel Glück mit der Hardware.
Mögen die PPDs hoch und eure Hardware kühl sein.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Februar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bastian

Und ganz herzlichen Dank für deine Ausführungen; war spannend zu lesen


----------



## brooker (7. Februar 2018)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Bastian
> ...



Dem kann und möchte ich mich anschließen!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Februar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*bastian123f*


----------



## Organix (11. Februar 2018)

Moin Moin,

bin jetzt auch nach längerer PC-Abstinenz dabei...im Forum und beim folden...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Februar 2018)

Organix schrieb:


> Moin Moin,...


Herzlichen Willkommen!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Februar 2018)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Organix*


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Februar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Organix*


----------



## ebastler (1. März 2018)

Ich glaub ich hab mich hier, obwohl ich schon ne ganze Weile dabei bin (quasi alteisen, nur nie all zu fleißig  ) noch nie vorgestellt...

Die Meisten kennen mich wahrscheinlich eh schon, aber machen wir es offiziell.

Ich heiße Moritz und bin aktuell 23 Jahre alt. Momentan arbeite ich noch an meinem Physik Bachelor in Österreich, will aber in absehbarer Zukunft für den Master (und wegen eines ziemlich coolen Angebots als Werkstudent...) nach Berlin ziehen.

Ich bin seit Jahren Elektronikbastler und seit einer Weile hab ich auch die PCs für mich entdeckt, mit allem was dazugehört - Übertakten, Customloop und all das nutzlose Zeug das ne Menge Spaß macht. Nebenbei teste ich ab und an PC Netzteile für eine kleine deutsche Online-Redaktion - mehr aus Spaß und wegen des coolen Teams, denn verdienen tu ich da quasi nix.

Womit wir auch schon den Grund fürs seltene Falten hätten. Die Stromkosten, welche ohne dauerhaftes Einkommen und bei so hungriger Hardware wie meiner nicht wirklich zu stemmen sind, wenn man dauerhaft faltet. Immer wenn ich Zeit/Lust hab, oder es (wie aktuell) zu kalt in der Wohnung ist, hau ich mal ein paar WUs durch. 

Warum falte ich überhaupt? Mich haben vor einer Weile Freunde darauf aufmerksam gemacht (v.A. Mehlstaub The Cat und TheSebi41) und da ich zu viele enge Freunde und Verwandte an Krebs und ähnlichen noch nicht heilbaren Scheiß verloren habe, dachte ich, ich tue meinen Teil, die Welt vielleicht irgendwann etwas besser zu machen. Allgemein finde ich die Idee des F@H wirklich super und finde es sehr schade, wie viele Ressourcen momentan viele Leute ins das Mining stecken, anstatt damit ein paar WUs zu falten. Was so eine ETH Farm alles erfalten könnte....

Anyway, ihr kennt mich ja eh schon alle, daher laber ich da mal nicht zu lang um den heißen Brei herum und lerne weiter Elektrdynamik


----------



## Bumblebee (1. März 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Moritz/ebastler*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. März 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Moritz/ebastler*


----------



## brooker (1. März 2018)

... soso, der ebastler ist ein Elektronikbastler   ... ganz offiziell, auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen!


----------



## Sir Meier (20. September 2019)

Hallo Falter Taem 

Mein Name ist Steffen und ich wohne seit 14 Jahren in der Schweiz. Ursprünglich komme ich aus Sachsen. Endlich habe ich es mal geschaft mich bei Foldinghome anzumelden und so dieses Taem zu unterstützen. Hoffe ich habe alles richtig gemacht. Kurze Frage,bei mir werden schon Berechnungen angezeigt. Ist das normal oder soll ich das ganze stoppen.


----------



## brooker (20. September 2019)

Herzlich Willkommen und schön das du dabei bis! 

In welche Richtung geht deine Frage genau?

Wenn du Deine Hardware in der Rubrik "Zeigt her eure Folding@Home-PCs" vorstellst und einige Screenshots mit ran hängst, können wir direkt was dazu sagen. Oder du gibts mir nen TeamViewer Zugang und ich richte alles ein.


----------



## HisN (20. September 2019)

Die Punkte für das Event werden wohl erst ab Morgen früh gezählt, aber es ist cool wenn Du rechnest. Also schad nix


----------



## kampfschaaaf (21. September 2019)

Hai nochmal...

ich bin dann jetzt 45 - spiele wenn überhaupt Heroes of Might&Magic3 oder Diablo1/2/3 mit Freunden, unterstütze Star Citizen als echter Earlybacker, liebe und fahre seit über 20 Jahren zwangsbeatmete Fünfzylinder, habe zwei Nationalitäten, mache Wechselschicht, bin technikaffin, hardwareverrückt und hab' momentan mal wieder etwas Rücken. Meine Familie oder vielmehr das Hauptoberdrachenmädchen (nicht Fuchur, sondern eher Smaug) diktiert mein Leben und ich rede mir gerne dauernd erfolgreich ein, das könnte ich selbst. 
Brooker geht es  wohl in gewisser Weise ähnlich; er muß wohl auch seine echte Freizeit von der Schlafenszeit abzwacken. Aber so ist es nunmal!

Ich versuche immer vor den Aktionen Hardware zu besorgen, die mitfaltet. Das funktioniert jetzt seit Jahren einigermaßen gut.
Also:

gut Falt!


----------



## Sir Meier (21. September 2019)

brooker schrieb:


> Herzlich Willkommen und schön das du dabei bis!
> 
> In welche Richtung geht deine Frage genau?
> 
> Wenn du Deine Hardware in der Rubrik "Zeigt her eure Folding@Home-PCs" vorstellst und einige Screenshots mit ran hängst, können wir direkt was dazu sagen. Oder du gibts mir nen TeamViewer Zugang und ich richte alles ein.



Das mit den TeamViewer Zugang brauchen wir wahrscheinlich nicht. Es läuft alles ganz gut. Ich war nur erstaunt das die immer Berechnungen mit anderen PC machen. Ich dachte immer das, das nur zu bestimmten Zeiten gemacht wird. Temperaturen sind auch gut, CPU alle Kerne 64 Grad und beide GPUs bei 48 Grad. Ich lasse es noch 1Stunde laufen und morgen geht es dann richtig los.


----------



## u78g (21. September 2019)

Hast Du die richtige Team Nummer(70335) eingetragen? Du must erst 10 WU`s falten um den Bonus zu aktivieren....am besten du lässt es gleich laufen,dann sind die ersten WU´s pünktlich zum Strt schon fertig.


----------



## Sir Meier (21. September 2019)

Habe als Team 70335 und unter Points earned 4,172 stehen. Bei (                                I support research fighting) habe ich Alzheimer ausgewählt.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. September 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Sir Meier / Steffen *- und btw. mehr Schweizer ist immer gut


Btw2. nach  *A.Meier-PS3 *bist du nun schon der zweite "Schweizer-Meier"


----------



## Sir Meier (21. September 2019)

u78g schrieb:


> Hast Du die richtige Team Nummer(70335) eingetragen? Du must erst 10 WU`s falten um den Bonus zu aktivieren....am besten du lässt es gleich laufen,dann sind die ersten WU´s pünktlich zum Strt schon fertig.



Bin jetzt bei 6 WU.


----------



## JayTea (21. September 2019)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen!  

Einen passkey hast du auch beantragt und eingetragen?


----------



## brooker (21. September 2019)

JayTea schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen!
> 
> Einen passkey hast du auch beantragt und eingetragen?



Alles im Lot. War mit TV drauf. Passt!


----------



## ovicula (26. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Falter-Team,

ich heiße Daniel, bin mittlerweile 35 - gefühlt 53 - und komme aus Hessen.

Vor ca. anderthalb Wochen habe ich meinen alten Windows-Rechner - einen Core i7 860 mit unfassbaren 6 GB Arbeitsspeicher und einer 2GB ATI-Grafikkarte - nach knapp 10 Jahren in Rente geschickt, weil darauf nicht mal mehr das CAD-Programm vernünftig lief, welches ich nutze, um Pläne für meine handwerklichen Eskapaden zu zeichnen. Ersetzt wurde er durch einen Ryzen 5 3600 mit 16 GB Arbeitsspeicher und einer EVGA Geforce 1660 XC Ultra. Die "kleine" Grafik-Lösung liegt daran, dass ich erst mal schauen wollte, ob ich wieder mal spielen möchte und Tests mit einem Video-Renderprogramm machen möchte. Da lohnt es sich (vorerst) nicht, Umsummen in eine Grafikkarte zu investieren.

Ist zwar jetzt nicht unbedingt die Monster-Maschine. Trotzdem merkte ich recht schnell, dass sich die Hardware bei normalen Tätigkeiten schnell langweilt. Abhilfe war hier schnell gefunden. Kurzum seit Freitag Abend wird gefaltet. Ich war dann so frei, die 70335 einzugeben. 

Die Falterei läuft momentan allerdings nur mit Halbgas, weil ich feststellen musste, dass ich mit dem Wraith-Kühler ein Hitzeproblem habe. Nachdem der Ryzen knapp 100° erreicht hat - ich habe mir fast die Finger am Gehäuse verbrannt - faltet momentan nur die Grafikkarte. Die erreicht nur 60°, was m. E. kein Problem sein sollte.

In diesem Sinne happy folding!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Oktober 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*ovicula


*Ps.:
Rein aus Effizientsgründen wäre es eh besser nur die 1660 falten zu lassen da CPU leider aus heutiger Sicht ziemlich ineffektiv ist.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Oktober 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*ovicula* - wir sind froh über jedes neue Opf**  ..erm.. über jeden neuen Faltfreund 

Dass der Wraith-Kühler nicht gerade *DIE* Superlösung ist - ist klar; trotzdem erstaunt mich dein Hitzeproblem


----------



## ovicula (27. Oktober 2019)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Rein aus Effizientsgründen wäre es eh besser nur die 1660 falten zu lassen da CPU leider aus heutiger Sicht ziemlich ineffektiv ist.



Die CPU ist aber deutlich schneller fertig mit dem Falten (ca. Hälfte der Zeit, die die GPU braucht), bringt aber weniger Punkte (900 pro abgeschlossenem Faltvorgang vs. 27.500 bei der GPU). Mag aber auch sein, dass das daran liegt, dass ich bei der GPU diese Einstellungen aus dem Anleitungs-Thema für große Pakete (oder wie das heißt) aktiviert habe...?





Bumblebee schrieb:


> Dass der Wraith-Kühler nicht gerade *DIE* Superlösung ist - ist klar; trotzdem erstaunt mich dein Hitzeproblem[/SIZE][/SIZE]



Mir war zwar auch klar, dass der Stock-Kühler nicht der beste sein soll, aber die Ausmaße sind doch erstaunlich. Seis drum, den kann man ja ersetzen.


@all:
Danke für das Willkommen!


----------



## brooker (27. Oktober 2019)

... lass uns bitte in einem extra Fred "Ryzen meets NVIDIA 1660" weiter machen. Das Thema ist interessant- die Kombination und die Einzelhardware ist recht frisch und birgt Fragen. Wird hier zu offtopic.


----------



## chewara (20. März 2020)

Hallo, 
mein name ist chewara oder auch  Tino, ich bin 36 Jahre wohne bei Berlin und falte nun auch mal mit im Team.

Meine Hardware: Ryzen 3700x und 2070 Super. 

Das HowTo zur Einrichtung war sehr hilfreich, danke dafür!


----------



## Bumblebee (21. März 2020)

Willkommen Tino
Danke für deinen Beitrag


----------



## No_Limit (21. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

Grüße aus Oberfranken.

Ich habe jetzt auch mal begonnen das Ganze zu unterstützen nachdem ich das Video gesehen habe.

Meine Hardware: Intel Xeon E3-1230v2 und RX480


----------



## Bumblebee (22. März 2020)

Auch an dich ein herzliches WILLKOMMEN


----------



## brooker (22. März 2020)

chewara schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mein name ist chewara oder auch  Tino, ich bin 36 Jahre wohne bei Berlin und falte nun auch mal mit im Team.
> 
> Meine Hardware: Ryzen 3700x und 2070 Super.
> ...



... herzlich willkommen Tino! Schön das du dabei bist.  Freut mich, dass das HowTo dir geholfen hat. Genau so gab ich mir das vorgestellt


----------



## ursmii (22. März 2020)

hallo
irgendwie hab ich den fred überlesen und möchte meine vorstellung nachholen ...
ich heisse Urs und bin inzwischen 67jahre jung, verheiratet & z.zt. selbstverständlich in selbstisolation.
ursprünglich habe ich chemie gemacht, am schluss in der naturstoffsynthese, habe mitte der 1970 mit dem basteln von S100-bus rechnern begonnen und bin damit in die mikroelektronik gerutscht
das hat zu einem ruf als projektleiter in einer grösseren bank geführt, wo ich bis zur frühpensionierung im bereich internetbanking gearbeitet habe.
danach habe ich die mikroelektronik wieder belebt; im speziellen als TheThingsNet bekannt wurde und ein weltweites IoT-netzwerk aufgestellt wurde.
das ist nun eigentlich geschehen und da ist die "bastel-luft" ein wenig draussen. leider musste auch das diesjährige MakeZurich verschoben werden (aktueller thermin: oktober).

daher habe ich mich mit dem aufkommen der ryzer-cpu wieder in das thema der etwas grösseren rechner gestürzt und was gebaut, das nun mitfaltet.
die aktuelle falt-infrastruktur seht ihr in der signatur.

eigentlich wollte ich noch einen fredripper bauen, da aber die performance beim falten da eher schlecht ist (gegenteiliges bitte als PN) denke ich daran ein zweites 3950Xer system mit dual-GPU zu erstellen.
diesmal dann von grund auf unter wasser


----------



## brooker (22. März 2020)

... ein herzliches Willkommen an alle zwischenzeitlich neu dazu gestossenen Falter. Schön das ihr dabei seid. Gut falt! 

Ich denke in den nächsten Tagen wird sich die WU Verfügbarkeit zunehmend verbessern. Dann läufts wieder wie am Schnürchen!


----------



## Bumblebee (22. März 2020)

Sälü Urs - und willkomme hier

Du tust ja schon eine Weile bei uns mit; schön mal etwas über *ursmii *zu erfahren


----------



## BastiRIP (23. März 2020)

Moin zusammen, 
ich bin Basti und komme aus dem schönen Bayern. 
Beruflich beschäftige ich mich auch mit Elektronik denn ich bin Anlagenführer einer SMD Bestückungslinie. 
Naja noch, in ein paar Wochen übernehme ich Firmenintern die Verantwortung für ein anderes Team im Bereich der Produktion. 

Zudem bin ich stolzer Papa eines 6 jährigen. Bin verheiratet und fahre nebenher noch Ehrenamtlich First Responder Dienste (auch HVO oder Helfer vor Ort) (einfach mal danach googlen)
Habe bis vor 3 Monaten recht viel Zeit vor dem Rechner verbracht, vllt etwas zu viel. Das habe ich dann stark eingeschränkt und deshalb....

...habe ich mich aufgrund der aktuellen Ereignisse entschlossen meine bisherige Gaming-Bildschirmzeit, ~3h am Tag, dem folding zu "spenden". 

Grüße
**basti

@i5 8600k  und GTX1080ti


----------



## brooker (23. März 2020)

... herzlich Willkommen und schön das du dabei bist. 

Dein Ziel drei Stunden am Tag bedeutet praktisch je 1 WU für die CPU und GPU. Am einfachsten kannst du das mit der Slot-option "max-units" "1" für die GPU und CPU realisieren. Er lädt dann eine WU und macht diese fertig. Die Client könntest du dann in den Autostart packen und es läuft so wie du magst ohne dein Zutun.


----------



## OriginalTombo (23. März 2020)

Stelle mich dann auch mal vor.

Tom, 21 Jahre Jung, Ostfriese und angehender Lokführer bei der DB.

Falte mit meinem schon etwas in die Jahre gekommenen 4690K der aber weiterhin treu seinen Dienst verrichtet.
Hätte ich nicht zwei defekte GTX 970 innerhalb von 3 Jahren zu verbuchen, würde ich wohl noch eine GTX970 im System haben.
Nun habe ich eine GTX1060 mit einem netten OC Potential von 2075MHz, welches auch ausgekostet wird.
"Gut Falt"


----------



## Bumblebee (24. März 2020)

Hallo und WILLKOMMEN Tom


----------



## der_yappi (24. März 2020)

Nach längerer Pause habe ich heute mal wieder den F@H Client installiert und lasse meinen 3700x sowie meine RX470 mitrennen.

Wenn jmd Optimierungs-Tipps für die Kombi hat her damit


----------



## Bumblebee (25. März 2020)

Willkommen zurück, yappi
Ich hoffe, dass du uns lange erhalten bleibst


----------



## der_yappi (25. März 2020)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Willkommen zurück, yappi
> Ich hoffe, dass du uns lange erhalten bleibst



Auf jeden Falls so lange ich jetzt zwangsweise im HomeOffice bin


----------



## chewara (25. März 2020)

Bekommt ihr derzeit wu‘s?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grestorn (25. März 2020)

Ich bin auch mal wieder zurück. Wollte das eigentlich nicht mehr tun aus verschiedenen Gründen, aber der Anlass... 

500 Watt zieht F@H mal eben aus der Steckdose. Das ist schon heftig. Ich hoffe wirklich, dass sich das wirklich auszahlt für die Allgemeinheit.


----------



## brooker (27. März 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich bin auch mal wieder zurück. Wollte das eigentlich nicht mehr tun aus verschiedenen Gründen, aber der Anlass...
> 
> 500 Watt zieht F@H mal eben aus der Steckdose. Das ist schon heftig. Ich hoffe wirklich, dass sich das wirklich auszahlt für die Allgemeinheit.



... willkommen zurück!


----------



## Foxm83 (27. März 2020)

Moin, bin Pierre aus Hannover, 36 Jahre.

Aus gegebenen Anlass und Home-Office, da Frau in der Klinik arbeitet und Sohnemann nicht in die Kita kann, falte ich derzeit entweder mit dem Hauptrechner aus der Signatur oder dem Lappi (i5 6300HQ, GTX 1060).


----------



## brooker (27. März 2020)

... herzlich Willkommen und schön das du dabei bist. Hannover ist leider zunehmend mehr betroffen!


----------



## Bumblebee (28. März 2020)

Willkommen Pierre


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. März 2020)

Foxm83 schrieb:


> Moin, bin Pierre aus Hannover, 36 Jahre.


Herzlich willkommen Stadtgenosse 

und schön, dass Du den Weg hierher gefunden hast!

Lieben Gruß
Susanne



Grestorn schrieb:


> 500 Watt zieht F@H mal eben aus der Steckdose.  Das ist schon heftig. Ich hoffe wirklich, dass sich das wirklich  auszahlt für die Allgemeinheit.


Das weiß man bei Grundlagenforschung nie vorher. Um dieses Thema z.B. zu verstehen, könnte Folding-Home helfen
Deutsches Primatenzentrum: Die Vermehrung von SARS-Coronavirus-2 im Menschen verhindern



brooker schrieb:


> ... Hannover ist leider zunehmend mehr betroffen!


Hannover bietet hoffentlich bald eine ganz konventionelle Therapieform an:
Aufruf: MHH sucht genesene Corona-Patienten | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Niedersachsen - Studio Hannover


----------



## hackwurscht (28. März 2020)

Sodalla, dann klecks ich mich hier auch mal rein und sage Guddn Daach.
Mein Name ist Henry, ich komme aus Sachsen und bin 39 Jahre alt/jung (wie man's nimmt). 
Ich bin gelernter Tischler, Teilezurichter und CNC-Dreher, musste allerdings gesundheitsbedingt aus dem Berufsleben austreten und bin nun arbeitslos.
Auf die Falterei bin ich durch meine E-Mail Seite gekommen, da stand in irgendeinem Beitrag etwas davon; hab's mir angeschaut und fand es direkt eine gute Idee. Ich hab zwar kein 600k+ PPD-Monster zu Hause stehen so wie Einige von euch, aber ein Drittel davon schafft mein altes PCchen auch noch.  Wobei ich sowieso schon eine Weile über eine Neuanschaffung nachdenke... Wäre ja ein guter Zeitpunkt.
Nunja, das sollte reichen, kurz und knapp. (wir sind ja hier nich bei den angehenden Schriftstellern)


----------



## Bumblebee (28. März 2020)

Hallo und Willkommen Henry
Danke für deinen Beitrag


----------



## Foxm83 (29. März 2020)

brooker schrieb:


> ... herzlich Willkommen und schön das du dabei bist. Hannover ist leider zunehmend mehr betroffen!



Ist irgendwie momentan eine angespannte Ruhe hier. Die Ruhe vor dem Sturm.


----------



## cozma (29. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mich aus gegebenem Anlass auch vor einer Woche entschieden meine überschaubare Rechenleistung für die Allgemeinheit arbeiten zu lassen und tue dies natürlich mit dem PCGH-Falt-Team. 
Ich drücke fest die Daumen das die Welt, das Land, wir alle aus dieser Pandemie und den wirtschaftlichen Folgen einigermaßen rauskommen und mit dem Beitrag hier vielleicht ein kleines Puzzelstück im Kampf beitragen können.

Achso, ja die Vorstellung......

Ich bin der Andy und komme aus der Nähe von Frankfurt am Fuße des Taunus, bin mittlerweile 50 Lenze alt und PCGH Leser der ersten Stunde.
Gefaltet habe ich vor Jahren schon einmal, aber damals war meine Hardware  noch so ineffizient und die Kühlung entsprechend laut also war das aus Ökologischer Sicht Murks.
Da derzeit durch die Situation aber massig CO² eingespart wird habe ich jetzt kein so schlechtes Gewissen die 1080ti werkeln zu lassen, wenn es denn WU´s gibt....

Das Daddeln fing ich mit 12 Jahren mit einem Ti994A an, das war Ende 1981 und kam über die üblichen Stationen wie z.B. Amiga zum PC.
Ich baute meine Rechner stets selbst auf da neben der Nutzung eben auch die Technik begeisterte, nur war es früher schon etwas "spezieller" mit OC mittels Jumpern und notwendigem Modden zur Frischluft-Beatmung 

Allen viel Gesundheit !!!!!


----------



## brooker (29. März 2020)

@cozma: herzlich Willkommen und schön das du dabei bist! Dann lass die 1080Ti mal Laufen. Wenn es Fragen oder Nöte gibt, bitte in der Rumpelkammer melden. Das Team hilft dann schnell und voller Leidenschaft


----------



## raceandsound (29. März 2020)

Servus!

Bin der Herbert, seit einigen Tagen 40 (Auweia), Flugzeugtechniker, 
mittlerweile Continuing Airworthiness Manager in einer CAMO für Businessjets in der Ultra-long-range Klasse.
Zum 2ten Mal verheiratet, 2 Kinder 1x20 und 1x3.
Früher mal sehr viel Zeit verbracht am PC, mit EVE Online seit 2006, Battlefield, WoT, WoB und ein paar Racing Games.
Job und Family lässt es einfach nicht mehr zu und so verstaubt der Desktop in der Ecke.
Hatte zwischenzeitlich, glaube ich, den Rechner für 12 Monate gar nicht an.

Ich bin durch Online News auf das Thema gekommen.
Natürlich gleich hier im Forum nachgelesen wie, was, wo und warum.
Habe durch die Auszeit nicht mehr das neueste an Hardware verbaut, aber bevor er unnötig in der Ecke verstaubt,
dachte ich, soll er wenigstens für einen guten Zweck und uns allen dienen.

Hatte das ganze ein paar Stunden laufen, muss aber das Ding aufmachen und entstauben!
Dann geht es gleich wieder los mit dem Xeon E3 1231 V3 und der Gigabyte 1070 Extreme Gaming. 
Hab jetzt meinen Firmen Laptop, Lenovo T430s, auch mitlaufen...^^

Na dann wünsche ich uns allen viel Geduld, viel Rechenpower und dass wir das alles, 
so unbeschadet wie möglich, überstehen!
Danke an allen, die hier mitmachen!


----------



## IICARUS (30. März 2020)

Hallo,

bin der Gero aus Köln und das Falten kenne ich auch schon eine Zeit lang. Aber bisher bin ich noch nicht dazu gekommen um es auch mal mit auszutesten. Vor einiger Zeit gab es die News mit Nvidia wo Gamer darauf aufmerksam gemacht worden sind sich auch aktiv mit zu beteiligen und so dachte ich das ich genug Rechenpower habe und ich mich auch mal mit dazu geben könnte. So habe ich vor ein paar Tagen das Programm installiert um es mir näher an sehen zu können. 

Richtig aktiv bin ich aber erst seit zwei Tagen mit dabei.

Bei meinem Rechner handelt es sich um ein 9900K was zur Zeit auf 4,7 GHz läuft und einer 2080 Super Grafikkarte. Mein kompletter Rechner ist Wassergekühlt und so habe ich von der Temperatur her keine Probleme und hören tue ich mein Rechner auch nicht da ich noch ein externen Radiator mit dran habe. 

Nun soll mal mein Rechner zeigen was er kann... 
Natürlich machte ich im PCGH-Falt-Team mit. 

Gruß Gero


----------



## Bumblebee (30. März 2020)

Ein willkommen an alle und herzlichen Dank für den Einsatz


----------



## Blende8 (2. April 2020)

Hi, ich bin 56 Jahre alt, Kraftfahrer im internationalen Fernverkehr und bin seit einigen Tagen hier im Team. Ich hab noch bis mindestens Ostern Zwangsurlaub da bei uns die Aufträge weggebrochen sind und falte halt in der Zeit kräftig mit. Danach bin ich wohl wieder 2-3 Wochen am Stück unterwegs und lasse meinen PC nicht so lange unbaufsichtigt am Limit laufen. 

Gruß 

Blende8


----------



## Bumblebee (3. April 2020)

Hallo und willkommen im Team, Blende8


----------



## phila_delphia (4. April 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich bin auch mal wieder zurück. Wollte das eigentlich nicht mehr tun aus verschiedenen Gründen, aber der Anlass...



Mir geht`s genau so wie meinem Vorredner. Ich war auch lange weg, dachte auch, ich komme nicht wieder... und bin nun doch seit einigen Tagen wieder mit dabei.

Ich war damals schwer beleidigt, nachdem ich (mit Unterstützung von einigen hier aus dem Forum) die gesamte F@H Webseite übersetzt hatte und diese dann kurz darauf ohne ein Wort gekillt wurde -> Alle Arbeit umsonst.

Aber Leberwurst hin, Leberwurst her... Angesichts der Coronageschichte dachte ich doch, dass meine 2 Cent vielleicht besser sind als keine 2 Cent.

Was mir schwer gefällt ist, mit der eGPU zu falten. Ich weiß noch wie der Lüfter meines ersten Firmennotebooks in die Knie gegangen ist    Das passiert mit der EGPU nicht mehr.

Ebenso beeindruckend finde ich, wie mitterweile die Punkte durchrasseln. Ich habe nach wenigen Tagen gelegentlichen Faltens so viele Punkte wie damals in einem halben Jahr.

Und noch krasser finde ich, was die großen Jungs hier mittlerweile gerissen haben. Also: Bravo "Bumblebee" und "A.Meier PS3" und "brooker" und wie ihr alle heißt 

Grüße

phila


----------



## Bumblebee (4. April 2020)

… aber genauso Bravo an dich und all die anderen die hier Rechenzeit spenden


----------



## Wortsatz (5. April 2020)

Mein Start war etwas holperig, da ich in Foren ziemlich unerfahren bin und das trotz meiner 82 Jahre. Damit bin ich Rentner nach einem Berufsleben, das mit amerikanischen Großrechnern anfing und bei dem sebstgestrickten Privatnetz einer Behörde endete. PCs waren schon früh (ATARI) mein Hobby und damit auch Spiele. Ich bin immer noch Anno-Fan und liebe Eisenbahnspiele. Zum Falten brachte mich ein Beitrag im WDR-Fernsehen und ich wollte nicht allein Punkte sammeln. Das PCGAMESHARDWARE-Team hat mich mit seiner langen, sehr erfolgreichen Tradition beeindruckt.


----------



## brooker (5. April 2020)

... herzlich Willkommen und schön das du dabei bist! Richtig, es war am Anfang etwas holprig, aber das ist nicht ungewöhnlich und vor allem, es wird ab jetzt besser  gut falt und bei Fragen einfach in der Rumpelkammer melden oder nen Fred aufmachen. Es wird dir geholfen!


----------



## Bumblebee (5. April 2020)

Auch von mir nochmals ein Willkommen


----------



## phila_delphia (5. April 2020)

82 Jahre! Alleine das hat meinen vollen Respekt. Herzlich willkommen im PCGH Forum!

Grüße

phila


----------



## Grestorn (6. April 2020)

Wortsatz schrieb:


> Mein Start war etwas holperig, da ich in Foren ziemlich unerfahren bin und das trotz meiner 82 Jahre. Damit bin ich Rentner nach einem Berufsleben, das mit amerikanischen Großrechnern anfing und bei dem sebstgestrickten Privatnetz einer Behörde endete. PCs waren schon früh (ATARI) mein Hobby und damit auch Spiele. Ich bin immer noch Anno-Fan und liebe Eisenbahnspiele. Zum Falten brachte mich ein Beitrag im WDR-Fernsehen und ich wollte nicht allein Punkte sammeln. Das PCGAMESHARDWARE-Team hat mich mit seiner langen, sehr erfolgreichen Tradition beeindruckt.



Ich würde mir wünschen, in 32 Jahren, wenn ich Dein Alter erreicht habe, auch noch so drauf zu sein! Respekt!


----------



## spawny111 (6. April 2020)

Lieber Mitfalter,


ich bin 47 Jahre alt und schon lange im PCGHX Forum angemeldet, bin aber eher der schweigsame Typ. Ich lese die PCGH seit Jahren im Heft Abo und die Webseite jeden Tag aber mit Kommentaren halte ich mich gepflegt zurück.
Jetzt nachdem ich mir von einer Woche einen neuen PC selbst zusammengebaut habe (mein alter 2600K und die GTX580 haben mir knapp 9 Jahre treue Dienste geleistet) habe ich offensichtlich ein Mitteilungsbedürfnis. 
Ich habe mir den Ryzen 3950X und eine 2080GTX Ti gegönnt und es macht riesig Spaß mitanzusehen wie diese tagsüber für das PCGH Team an Molekülen "rumfalten".


Habt viel Spaß und lasst es Euch gut gehen.


Viele Grüße
spawny111


----------



## Bumblebee (7. April 2020)

Willkommen, spawny111; dein System dürfte einiges "reissen"


----------



## Grestorn (7. April 2020)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Willkommen, spawny111; dein System dürfte einiges "reissen"



...wenn denn genügend WU rüberwachsen. Mein Rechner wartet fast den ganzen Tag darauf was tun zu dürfen. Erst seit gestern abend scheint wieder richtig was zu gehen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. April 2020)

Ich nehm nachher 2 GPUs vom Netz, dnan wirds wieder Besser


----------



## Kefflar (8. April 2020)

Moin! in die Runde!

Ich mach's kurz:
Ich bin Kevin, 33 Jahre alt, aus Köln und ich sehe das hier wie ein Wettrennen zwischen uns und dem Folding@home Team. Wer kann schneller Resourcen an Land schaffen, damit die Mühle läuft?

Heute Mittag war der Postbote (endlich) da und ich habe in meinem Rechner die GT1030 mit Passivkühler durch eine RTX 2080 TI ersetzt  Auf gehts.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. April 2020)

Hallo und Willkommen, Kevin
Durch den Wechsel dürfte dein Output gewaltig wachsen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. April 2020)

Man könnte auch sagen, von Null, 5 auf 100


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. April 2020)

Kefflar schrieb:


> Heute Mittag war der Postbote (endlich) da und ich habe in meinem Rechner die GT1030 mit Passivkühler durch eine RTX 2080 TI ersetzt  Auf gehts.


Herzlich willkommen im Team,

Dein Netzteil ist darauf hoffentlich vorbereitet?


----------



## Kefflar (10. April 2020)

Danke 
Das vorhandene Netzteil* hatte noch Reserven und läuft in Kombination mit UV der GPU stabil. Mittelfristig muss vielleicht ein anderes her: Ohne "starkes" UV wird die Stromversorgung nach einer Weile instabil und die GPU wird gedrosselt, das Netzteil fiept dann auch. Aber mit den aktuellen Einstellungen rennt die Kiste schon einmal und ich kann mir überlegen welche nächsten Schritte sinnvoll sind. Ist ja jetzt Ostern 
Den FAH Client habe ich direkt nach eurer Anleitung eingerichtet, hat alles super geklappt. 

*480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold


----------



## foldinghomealone (10. April 2020)

Ich denke das Fiepen ist Spulenfiepen der GPU und nicht vom Netzteil und stellt meiner Meinung auch kein Problem bzw. Handlungsbedarf dar.
480W sollten für CPU und GPU ausreichen, solange die GPU nicht massiv übertaktet wird


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. April 2020)

Ich rate dir da eher kurzfristig zu nem neuen Netzteil, die E9 Serie ist definitiv nicht wirklich für diese GPUs geeignet.


----------



## foldinghomealone (10. April 2020)

@Chris: Wieso?
Ist ja nicht grad ein Chinakracher. Effizienz passt auch.

@Kefflar: Bevor du ein neues kaufst, schau erst mal entweder mit Strommesser was das System wirklich zieht und zur Not auch mit CPU-Z und GPU-Z.
Wenn man's nicht übertreibt dürfte das System nicht wirklich über 350W ziehen.  
Und das sollte das Netzteil auch im Dauerbetrieb aushalten.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. April 2020)

Weil die E9 Serie noch gruppenreguliert ist, außerdem natürlich auch schon Jahre Alt, auf derartige Lastspitzen wie es aktuelle GPUs erzeugen ist so ein Netzteil nicht ausgelegt. Hinzu kommt, dass die E9 Serie schon damals "nur OK" war, es gab schon damals besseres.


----------



## foldinghomealone (10. April 2020)

Zumindest beim Falten ist die Spitzenlast ja nicht so hoch und Lastwechsel sind auch wesentlich weniger als beim übertakteten Gaming.
Andererseits kann man sich natürlich auch eine neue PSU leisten, wenn man sich eine 2080 Ti besorgt.

Ich persönlich hasse es nur,  meinen PC zu zerlegen um ein neues Netzteil einzubauen.
Solange der PC nicht abstürzt, würde ich nichts ändern wollen.


----------



## Kefflar (10. April 2020)

Das waren genau meine beiden Sichtweisen / Überlegungen vor dem Kauf und sind es jetzt noch immer: 
Das Netzteil ist nominell ausreichend leistungsfähig, bietet alle Anschlüsse. Woanders hies es, dass es generell nicht für diese GPU geeignet ist, weil zu alte Technik.
Dem kann ich nicht folgen, hier fehlen mir das Verständnis bzw. die Fakten. Also habe ich probiert, ob das System so startet und läuft.

Ich habe auf jeden Fall vor die GPU undervoltet zu betreiben, ggf. nur nicht so stark wie jetzt (Edit: Den jetzigen UV Stand habe ich Pi*Daumen nach Feierabend eingestellt). Ich werde mich in die Leistungsregulierung ("gruppenreguliert") einlesen um zu verstehen, was hier der Nachteil ist. 
Versteht mich nicht falsch, es soll nicht am Geld für die PSU scheitern. Ich möchte nur nicht unnötig Resourcen verschwenden. Danke euch!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. April 2020)

Ein Netzteil ist zuallererst mal Verschleißteil, das sollte man sich zuallererst mal klar machen. Eigentlich sind irgendwo zwischen 5 und 7 Jahren einhergehend mit nem deutlichen Wechsel an Hardware ein ausreichender Grund zum Wechsel des Netzteils. Die für die Funktion des PC notwendige Glättung des Spannungen erfolgt mit Elektrolytkondensatoren, deren Alterungsbeständigkeit ist aber nicht unendlich.
Hinzu kommt, dass ein gruppenreguliertes Netzteil 12V und 5V zusammen reguliert, was dazu führt, das eine hohe Belastung auf 12V dazu führen kann (sogar sehr wahrscheinlich), dass die 5v Spannung über die Spezifikationsgrenze hinaus geht. Inwiefern die nicht mehr so guten Glättungen der Spannungen eine Instabilität erzeugen ist extrem schwer vorher zu sagen, es kommt aber vor.

Im Falle des E9 ist das Alter, die Gruppenregulierung und die schon im Neuzustand nicht beste Technik eben eine sich addierende "Unzulänglichkeit". Wäre das ein Seasonic G550M des gleichen Alters sähe ich das nicht ganz so, als Beispiel, auch wenn dort ebenso die Kondensatoren ein Thema wären, aber das Netzteil ist immerhin DC-DC Technik und reguliert alle drei Spannungen separat und war technisch schon ne kleine Ecke besser.

Wie gesagt, ich empfehle den Wechsel.
Die Entscheidung trifft letztlich immer der Nutzer / Besitzer.


----------



## Wortsatz (17. April 2020)

Hallo ihr beiden alten Neuen. Danke für Eure Ermutigung. Ich dachte unter dieser Überschrift "Die Falter des Teams #70335 stellen sich vor!" dürfte man sich nur vorstellen. Nun lese ich,  dass ihr munter über aktuelle Fragen diskutiert. Da traue ich mich auch: Wo findet ihr die aktuellen Punkte und WUs(was bedeutet die Abkürzung?) für die ihr Bumblebee und Co. bewundert. Meine Kiste orgelt seit meiner Anmeldung vor sich hin und der client zeigt meine erreichten Werte aber wenn ich unter der Statistik nachschaue, dann ist das Team PC Games Hardware ja riesig und die 100 angezeigten  Mitglieder beginnen (eigenlich: enden) mit: "100 	iomart 	3,924,103,084 	78,777 	240216". Da ist der eigene Beitrag ja mickrig. In diese "hall of fame" werde ich es in meinem Leben wohl nicht mehr schaffen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. April 2020)

WUs = Work Units
Also abgeschlossene Arbeitseinheiten. Ein Projekt zur Molekülanalyse wird in tausende kleine Berechnungseinheiten zerlegt, die dann jeweils auf zwei Rechnern ausgeführt werden, Sind beide Ergebnisse gleich, wird es in die Hauptrechung integriert.


----------



## JayTea (17. April 2020)

Wortsatz User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking


----------



## foldinghomealone (17. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> WUs = Work Units
> Also abgeschlossene Arbeitseinheiten. Ein Projekt zur Molekülanalyse wird in tausende kleine Berechnungseinheiten zerlegt, die dann jeweils auf zwei Rechnern ausgeführt werden, Sind beide Ergebnisse gleich, wird es in die Hauptrechung integriert.



Das stimmt zumindest nicht ganz. Die WUs werden nur einzeln verteilt, nicht doppelt.
Ausnahmen gibt es nur, wenn jemand das Timeout nicht schafft, dann wird sie neu verteilt. 
Oder wenn sie als Bad abbricht, dann wird sie auch neu verteilt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. April 2020)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Die WUs werden nur einzeln verteilt, nicht doppelt.


Ich hatte das mal irgendwo gelesen. Erschien mir plausibel.  Ändert ja am Grundprinzip nichts. Streichen wir also den Teil, wenn Du es sicher weißt. Danke


----------



## foldinghomealone (17. April 2020)

Wenn doppelt berechnet wird, dauert alles doppelt so lange.
Während die WU berechnet wird, werden immer wieder sog. Sanity Checks durchgeführt. Da hört die GPU kurz zum Rechnen auf und die CPU rechnet einen kleinen Teil der Berechnung nochmal nach. Wenn das passt, geht's weiter.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (20. April 2020)

Hey Mitfalter,

wollte mich kurz Vorstellen, falte seit ca. 4 Wochen auch 24/7 mit.

Zur Verfügung steht ein Ryzen 7 1700x und eine 1060 6GB @ 2000/4000.

Name ist: PCGH_NGZ_Team

Mein Kollege auf Arbeit macht auch mit, hat jedoch nur einen i7 2600k mit einer Multimedia GPU zur Verfügung.

Seit einigen Tagen ist mir aufgefallen, dass kaum noch WU's für die GPU vergeben werden. Die CPU jedoch ist unter Dauerbelastung. Ich vermute, die Clients mit der höheren Rechenleistung werden zuerst berücksichtigt.

Zu meiner Person:
Bin 38 Jahre alt, hab 2 Kinder und bin von Beruf Entwicklungs-Ingenieur. Aktuell in HomeOffice.

Wünsche euch noch weiterhin viel Spaß und bleibt gesund.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. April 2020)

Hallo und Willkommen PCGH_NGZ_Team


----------



## pit70de (22. April 2020)

Hallo Mitfalter,

bin jetzt auch seit 4 Wochen dabei. 

Bin 49 Jahre, aus dem Raum Frankfurt (Main), von Beruf Software-Entwickler.

Habe aus aktuellem Anlaß mein Projekt Rendering-PC vorgezogen und angefangen aufzurüsten. 
D.h. aktuell faltet ein Ryzen 3900X, auf die RX5700XT warte ich noch.
Mit den alten Komponenten, (Ryzen 3600 und RX590) wird dann in Zukunft ein Media-PC fürs Wohnzimmer realisiert. 
AKtuell steht er aber noch im Keller um ungestört im 24/7 Betrieb zu laufen. 

Hatte mir zuerst einen Usernamen bei Folding@Home zugelegt und musste dann feststellen, dass er in der großen FoldingWelt eindeutig war,
aber im noch größeren PCGH-Forum leider nicht 

Gruß Peter (PitK)


----------



## Kammarah (22. April 2020)

Moin moin,

Ich bin Kammarah, in echt heiße ich Lena, bin nur noch knappe 2 Wochen 37 habe mir zum Coronashutdown einen hübschen PC über MemoryPCs gekauft und eins der wenigen Dinge die ich zur Coronabekämpfung beitragen kann, ist folden. Über Umwege und netten Support bin ich dann hierher gekommen.
Zum Folden habe ich CPU Intel Core i7-9700k @3,60Ghz - läuft.
Mein Problem war, dass meine GPU Radeon RX 590 nicht folden wollte und so landete ich am Ende hier und folde jetzt seit ein paar Tagen für das PCGH Team unter KammarahPro (meine olle Möhre hieß Kammarah und das neu Teil ist soooo viel besser, dass der Unterschied einfach "pro"heißen musste).
Aktuell scheint die GPU aber brav mitzumachen, nachdem ich die Taktrate um 2% reduziert habe (läuft aktuell auf 1515MHz). 

Ich wohne in Schleswig-Holstein, bin sonst Lehrerin am Gymnasium (Musik und Mathe) und verbringe meine Freizeit gerne mit vielen verschiedenen Dingen, hauptsächlich kitesurfen und laufen. Beim Kiten (am liebsten foilen) mache ich gerne Videos, deshalb musste endlich mal ein neuer PC her. Und jetzt heizt das gute Teil mein Arbeitszimmer - auch sehr praktisch 

Viele Grüße
Lena (Kammarah)


----------



## AnnoDADDY (22. April 2020)

Nabend,

ich bin AnnoDADDY, ich heiße Daniel und bin Student für Landschaftsarchitektur und im 6. Semester Bachelor. Ich bin 26 Jahre jung und falte seit einer Woche mit. Mein Rechner hat einen i7 3770 und eine flotte GTX 1070 die auch beide ordentlich falten. 

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## pit70de (23. April 2020)

Kammarah schrieb:


> Aktuell scheint die GPU aber brav mitzumachen, nachdem ich die Taktrate um 2% reduziert habe (läuft aktuell auf 1515MHz).



Welche RX590 hast Du? Und wie sind dann beim Folden die Temperatur und Lüftergeschwindigkeit der Grafikkarte?

Ich habe die RX590 Sapphire NITRO+ und habe inzwischen -7% eingestellt um auch ja unterhalb vom Referenztakt von 1469 MHz zu bleiben, erst seit dem läuft das Folden stabil. 
Wobei das eventuell auch mit dem 2. Problem zusammen hing. Ich hatte das Lüftertunnng auf aktiv, aber sonst nichts weiter verändert. Damit hat der Lüfter der Karte sich zwar 
bei steigenden Temperaturen eingeschaltet, blieb dann aber so auf 770-790 Umdrehungen stehen, während die Temperatur der Karte immer weiter bis auf 75 Grad stieg. (und dann das Folden auch manchmal auf Fehler lief)
Habe jetzt über die erweiterte Steuerung ein bisschen an der Kurve verstellt. Damit habe ich jetzt beim Folden Temperaturen zwischen 55-59 Grad bei Lüftergeschwindigkeit von 950 -  1500 Umdrehungen.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. April 2020)

Ein Willkommen an Lena und Daniel
Und Danke für die Vorstellung


----------



## phila_delphia (24. April 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Hey Mitfalter....





pit70de schrieb:


> Hallo Mitfalter...





Kammarah schrieb:


> Moin moin...





AnnoDADDY schrieb:


> Nabend...



Herzlich wilkommen bei den Faltern. 

Ich staune Bauklötzchen. Gerade eine Woche dabei und über fünf Millionen Punkte.

Have vor meiner Faltpause (2011) viele Monate gebraucht um das zu erreichen. Echt jetzt.

Aber hey, ihr dürft mich gerne einholen und überholen.

Klasse dass Ihr an Bord seid!!!

Viele Grüße aus Deutschlands Süden.

phila


----------



## longerdaanyou (2. Mai 2020)

Hallo an alle  

Ich bin Daniel aus Dresden und 37 Jahre alt.
Ich Falte seit einem Monat in einem kleinem Team mit meinem besten Freund zusammen. Wir haben uns heute entschlossen bei euch mit zu falten. 
So lange ich noch mein HO geniessen kann, gönne ich meinem Rechenknecht auch keine Pause. Falten macht echt Spass.  

Grüße 
Daniel


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Mai 2020)

longerdaanyou schrieb:


> Hallo an alle l


Herzlich willkommen! Schöne Sache, dass ihr mitmacht.

Lieben Gruß zurück
Susanne


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Mai 2020)

Willkommen, Daniel, Danke für deinen Beitrag


----------



## LittleFolder (10. Mai 2020)

Hallo ins Forum,

ich bin gestern dem PCGH Team beigetreten. War bisher im Gamestar Team da ich dort den ersten Artikel zum Folden gelesen habe aber ihr habts wenigstens ein schönes Forum dazu 

So war da mein "Werdegang":



Habe schon mal vor einigen Jahren über ein HTC Smartphone gefaltet mittels Boinc und bin durch Covid-19 wieder darauf aufmerksam geworden. Lasse nun ca. die 5. Woche F@H auf meinem Laptop laufen mit einer GTX 1650 Mobile.  Also so viel kommt nicht bei rum^^

Sind 300-350k PPD und 200-220k PPD in Real da ich den Laptop auch noch 2-4 Stunden am Tag normal benutze ohne folden. Zusätzlich ist noch ein neuer PC auf dem Weg, welcher ab nächster Woche dann den Laptop ablösen wird und dafür dann eine RTX 2070 Super ihren Beitrag leistet. Auch da nicht ganz 24/7, allein schon zwecks Stromrechnung aber wird schon die eine oder andere Million bei rum kommen 

Es wird dann so aussehen, dass die GPU über F@H läuft und die CPU in reduzierter Form über Boinc, wo ich noch Rosetta@Home unterstütze.

Damit viele Grüße von mir, Rico, aus Halle an der Saale.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Mai 2020)

Hallo Rico und Willkommen bei uns


----------



## Skajaquada (11. Mai 2020)

Hallo PCGH Team,

Ich bin der Guido, 39 Jahre alt aus NRW. Arbeite bei einem IT Dienstleister und bin ein Metalhead.
Wurde vor 1 1/2 Monaten auf F@H aufmerksam gemacht und hab das Ganze als Hobby entdeckt. Es macht auch echt Spaß die Hardware zu optimieren, da kommen meine Schrauber-Gene zum Vorschein 

Angefangen hab ich mit einem Ryzen 5 3600 und einer RX480 als reinem Faltrechner, hab dann mit einer günstig erworbenen rx5700xt aufgerüstet. Mittlerweile hab ich meinen Gaming PC mit eingebunden, da laufen 2 RX5700xt und ein Ryzen 7 3700x unter Wasser mit wenn ich nicht drauf zocke.
Da ich gerade erst die Teams gewechselt hab und viel and den Kisten geschraubt habe, sind die PPD noch nicht so klar.
Ich lass mich überraschen ob ich die 4 Mille knacken kann


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Mai 2020)

Ein herzliches Willkommen an Guido


----------



## wolf7 (2. Januar 2021)

wolf7 schrieb:


> Ich melde mich dann auch noch mal in dem thread hier^^ mal sehen, ob ich dieses Mal länger durchhalte, als 2009?, wo ich scho mal weng mit gefaltet habe.
> auf ein fröhliches Falten und gutes Stromverbraten. (ich zahl ja nix zumindest in hinsicht auf meinen fileserver)
> 
> edit: damn 25.11.2007 war meine erste WU, mann is des lange her.



ich melde mich zurück, muss noch meine RTX2080 ein bisschen quälen und mir die Füße wärmen, bevor sie dann gegen ne RTX3080 ausgetauscht wird...


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Januar 2021)

Willkommen zurück wolf7 - und frohes (und warmes ) falten


----------



## brooker (3. Januar 2021)

wolf7 schrieb:


> ich melde mich zurück, muss noch meine RTX2080 ein bisschen quälen und mir die Füße wärmen, bevor sie dann gegen ne RTX3080 ausgetauscht wird...


... willkommen zurück! Gut falt ... niemand muss frieren!


----------



## Crujach (2. Februar 2021)

Hallo in die Runde,

ich komme aus NRW, bin 37 Jahre alt, arbeite in der IT und lasse im Homeoffice meinen Gaming-PC falten, während Ich arbeite. Zum Feierabend wird gezockt, dann altuell Dyson Spehere, aber auch Cyberpunk und World of Warplanes.

Ich bin seit einer Weile dabei und falte inzwischen auf einer RTX3070. Vorher war es eine GTX980 - die Unterschiede sind immens. ;D 
Die GTX980 steckt jetzt in meiner alten Hardware, dort ist SteamOS installiert und Ich könnte damit nun Spiele auf den Fernseher streamen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Februar 2021)

Hallo und Willkommen Crujach

"Das Spice muss fliessen" und du hilfst uns dabei - herzlichen Dank dafür


----------



## kampfschaaaf (9. Februar 2021)

Ein Hallo an meine Mitfalter! Ich möchte auch was über mich schreiben, denn hier im Internetz ist alles so unpersönlich...
Ich wurde in den frühen 70ern in Trier geboren und bin zum Teil auch in Lothringen aufgewachsen, denn mein Opa wohnte dort. Gesprochen wurde dort Luxemburgisch und Französisch. In jener Zeit machten sich die Grenzpolizisten auf der französischen Seite, hinter dem luxemburgischen Dudelange, jedes Mal einen Spaß daraus, erst den Opel Ascona A und später den Rekord E meines Vaters zu zerlegen und links zu machen. Das ging jahrelang so und das war nervig. 80km Fahrt aus dem Raum Trier nach Volmerange-Les-Mines dauerten dadurch auch mal gute drei Stunden. Heute kennen die meisten Menschen so etwas nicht mehr, was auch echt gut so ist.
Mein Papa war auch Nebenerwerbswinzer und wir wohnten in einem  großen Viergenerationenhaus. So etwas ist heute eher selten und ich vermisse das ein wenig...
In den 80ern hatten wir einmal ein so gutes Weinjahr, daß mein Papa mir einen C=64 nebst 1541C kaufte.  Mit dem konnte ich später sogar Rasterzeileninterrupte für Demos programmieren. Es folgte für die Oberstufe dann ein Amiga2000. Der wurde später in der Lehre dann bis unter das Dach aufgerüstet. Das Programmieren beschränkte sich dann aber nur noch auf Turbo Pascal  für die Schule, auf meinem den PC emulierenden Amiga.
Nach meinem Fachabi auf der Höheren Handelsschule mit Zusatzgedöhns habe ich ne verkürzte Lehre im kaufmännischen Bereich gemacht und bekam 1995 unter den Weihnachtsbaum eine Einberufung zur Bundeswehr. Das war kurz nachdem die Franzosen mich einziehen wollten; das durften die, denn ich habe zwei Nationalitäten. Ich konnte aufgrund einer vorgeschobenen Nichtabkömmlichkeit im Betrieb, eine Rückstellung im Konsulat erwirken, denn zu dieser Zeit wäre es mir als "falscher Franzose" in der französischen Armee sicherlich nicht so gut ergangen. Man muß wissen, daß die Franzosen ein sehr stolzes Volk sind, was ich tatsächlich schätze. Es wurmt sie, daß sie zwar im Club der Siegermächte sind, aber im Krieg als erste Nation verloren hatten. Das ist auch mit ein Grund, warum die Grenzschützer immer wieder so einen Spaß mit uns und den Opels meines Papas hatten....
Im Januar 1996 wurde ich dann als Wehrpflichtiger in die Eifel eingezogen. Mein damaliger Zugführer in der Ausbildungskompanie befahl mir dann Zeitsoldat zu werden. Befehl ist Befehl und wer Befehl nicht befolgt wird bestraft. Blöde Alliterationen...
Mitte 1996 sah ich dann ein, daß der AMIGA eingemottet werden und die Tonnenbatterie ausgelötet werden mußte.
Ein Pentium 75 mit Voodoo1-Beschleuniger her mußte... und so begann das mit dem PC.

prompt $p$g
keyb gr
path c:\DOS\
oder sowas wie:
copy con autoexec.bat

Was sollte das? Nix kann der PC selbst. Und schon garüberhauptnicht graphisch... Ich trauerte dem AMIGA nach...
Es folgten wechselweise Cyrix, AMD und intel-Systeme. Es machte mir Spaß mit Jumpern den Takt, die Spannung oder einen Multiplikator einzustellen.
So wurde die Hardwareaffinität bei mir endgültig manifestiert. Ich bin Papa von zwei strammen Jungs und bewohne ein eigenes Haus, das ortstypisch traditionell aus Schiefer mit Kreuzgewölbekeller gebaut ist. Sogar mein Dachschiefer ist hier in meinem Ort gebrochen worden. Glück auf!

Huch... so viel wollte ich eigentlich nicht schreiben - aber jetzt kann man sich vlt ein Bild  von mir machen...
... ach so - auf dem Bild, das Ihr hier seht, bin ich der Typ rechts mit weniger Haaren...
... uuuund noch etwas: Ich liebe Fünfzylinder und fahre seit über 20 Jahren zwangsbeatmete, die nicht von Audi kommen.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Februar 2021)

Ach - und ich dachte, dass du der Typ links bist und ich dauerwütend auf dich sein müsste weil SC immer noch nicht da ist  
Ne, Spass beiseite  - Danke für den tiefen Einblick


----------



## grumpy-old-man (12. Juli 2021)

Bonjour à tous !

Ganz heimlich habe ich angefangen Euch ein klein Wenig unter die Arme zu greifen und für das Team ein paar Punkte zusammenzukratzen. Den riesigen Punkteregen dürft Ihr von mir zwar nicht erwarten, aber ich denke, dass ich mit meiner unter Wasser gesetzten gtx 1080 einen kleinen Beitrag leisten kann. 

Ich bin ganz erstaunt, wie "ressourcenschonend" das Falten von Statten gehen kann. Bei voller Leistung wird die kleine 1080 im Hotspot nicht wärmer als 64 Grad, das Gesamtpaket bleibt bei angenehmen 39 Grad und  erleichtert den grumpyschen Haushalt lediglich um 100 Watt.  

Niedergelassen habe ich mich im Saarland, einen sprichwörtlichen Steinwurf von der französischen Grenze entfernt. Sehr zur Freude meiner besseren Hälft, welche nicht nur Französin ist und somit die unmittelbare Nähe zur Grenze sehr zu schätzen weiß, sondern auch ob der Tatsache, dass so die Versorgung mit französischem Käse, Wein und den sonntäglichen Croissants immer gewährleistet ist. 

Auf ein geselliges Falten und liebe Grüße,
David!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Juli 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

David


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Juli 2021)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen, David
Und Danke für die Unterstützung


----------



## Fireapple78 (18. September 2021)

Hallo Faltergemeine,

Ich bin Andreas, 43 Jahre alt und  wohne bei Karlsruhe (Baden).
In meinem ersten Leben habe ich Schreiner gelernt und knapp 10 Jahre auf diesem Beruf gearbeitet.
Aktuell bin ich als hauptamtlicher Feuerwehrmann unterwegs 
Da mehrere Bekannte und Freunde  an einem Krebstumor erkrankt sind / waren, sehe ich mit F@H eine feine Möglichkeit einen  Beitrag zur Krankheitsfoschung zu leisten.

Momentan falte ich nur auf einem AMD FX 4130 / Nvidia 2060 Super Rechner. 

Grüße Andreas


----------



## Bumblebee (19. September 2021)

Willkommen Andreas - es ist immer schön wenn wir "frisches Blut" erhalten


----------



## Fips80 (6. Oktober 2021)

Hallo liebe Falter.
Ich bin  Philip , 41 aus dem schönen Zilertal in Tirol.
Ich bin gelernter Maschinenbautechniker und Werkzeugmacher, und habe diesen Beruf 20 Jahre lang ausgeübt.
Seit 2016 bin ich bei einem Seilbahnunternehmen im Tal als Maschinist und als Zuständiger für Wartungen und Revisionen beschäftigt.
Da mein Vater seit ein paar Jahren schwer an Alzheimer erkrankt  ist, finde ich die Falterei als eine super Sache an der Erforschung diesesr Krankheit mit zu helfen.

In meinem Rechner werkelt zu Zeit ein Ryzen 5900 und eine AMD rx 6700xt.

Liebe Grüsse, Philip


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Oktober 2021)

Herzlich Willkommen Philip


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Oktober 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Herzlich Willkommen Philip


Dem Willkommen schliesse ich mich mit Freude an


----------



## Windschreiter (4. Februar 2022)

Hallo in die Runde,

ich bin Cornelius, komme seit 1981 aus der Nähe von Stuttgart. Habe Architektur studiert und bin im öffentlichen Dienst tätig.

Bin neu beim F@H und kann leider "nur" n 3100 und ne RX 5500XT zur Verfügung stellen. Mal schauen, was das bringt...


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Februar 2022)

Herzlich Willkommen Cornelius 

Und @leider....
Ohne dich wären es genau n 3100 und ne RX 5500XT weniger die etwas Gutes tun


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Februar 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Cornelius/ @Windschreiter


----------

